# Let's Talk TV



## Kylie1969

I was wondering what all you guys like to watch on TV?

Do you have favourite shows that you must watch religiously, what are your favourite shows?

Lets talk TV


----------



## tinlizzie

I'll watch The Big Bang Theory whenever I happen to run across it while surfing.  I enjoy even the ones I've seen a time or two before.  Bazinga!

Oh, and Downton Abbey.  The only thing I watch for certain is the noon news, while I have lunch.  Well, now that I think about it, I watch Washington Week with Gwen Ifill if I don't forget on Friday nights.

I know these aren't particularly interesting answers for an Aussie's question, Kylie, and I hope the others' answers are better.


----------



## jkath

Top Chef, Chopped, Modern Family


----------



## Rocklobster

Coronation Street.


----------



## Addie

Doc Martin. DA, Nova, Nature, mostly PBS shows. If nothing interesting is on, I put the game channel on. Don't listen or watch it, just have it on for background noise. Sometimes it gets to be too much and I will  put on a movie. I watched the remake of Stagecoach today. It was okay.


----------



## Merlot

Top Chef, Chopped, True Blood, Sister Wives <  I know.. strange but Im addicted to it


----------



## pacanis

When I'm not watching movies (or that addictive English mini-series ) my TV is usually on one of the sports channels (except baseball season) or one of the science type channels... History channel, Military channel, that kind of stuff. Background TV is always sports, since I've probably already heard what they are saying half a dozen times already.


----------



## jabbur

NCIS (the original) is about the only show I regularly catch.  I also The O'Reilly Factor and Downton Abbey.  There are lots of shows that I enjoy when they come on if I'm tuned in but don't always go looking for them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another Big Bang fan, and I'm perfectly happy with repeats.  NCIS, Criminal Minds, CSI, SVU, Bones.  Food Network and Cooking Channel on weekends.  Survivor and Amazing Race when they're in season.


----------



## Kayelle

There are several weekly TV  shows that I enjoy. *Downton Abbey* tops the list but there are more.

*Blue Bloods.* I've had a crush on Tom Selleck since we were both young. 

*CSI, CSI New York, Criminal Minds, The Good Wife*, *Law and Order SVU*, *Antiques Road Show*, *History Detectives, Doctor Pol, Pawn Stars, American Pickers* 

We record everything we like so we can watch it when we choose. 

Lately I've been watching the series *Brothers and Sisters* on Netflix which was canceled after five seasons. I love it and missed it when it ran on ABC.
Another series I've watched on Netflix is *Damages* with Glen Close.......WOW!


----------



## Barbara L

I love a lot of shows, but some that top the list are, "Once Upon a Time," "The Mentalist," "Hawaii 5-0," "Warehouse 13," "Big Bang Theory," "Person of Interest," "Elementary," "Criminal Minds," and "Shark Tank." If I was only allowed to watch three shows, it would probably be "Once Upon a Time," "Warehouse 13," and "The Mentalist," but I like a wide variety of shows, including older shows. I like to work my way through seasons of shows on Netflix. I just started season 3 of "Ghost Whisperer."

Oh yes, I also LOVE cooking shows. We don't get the Food network anymore, but I watch cooking/food related shows whenever I can.


----------



## Steve Kroll

pacanis said:


> ...one of the science type channels... History channel, Military channel, that kind of stuff.


I used to enjoy those channels when they actually were science type channels. Seems like all you see anymore is mindless programs like Hillbilly Handfishin', American Hoggers, Swamp People, and Duck Dynasty... aka redneck reality. I really don't understand America's fascination with toothless philistines. I guess "stupid" sells more than science these days. 

I like good Sci-Fi myself. "Fringe" was my absolute favorite until it ended recently. I also watch "Continuum", "Grimm", and "Revolution" - although they seem more comic-book like. I watch them but am not completely sucked in.

I also love most sports (except baseball), and cooking shows such as "America's Test Kitchen", "French Food at Home", and "Mind of a Chef".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Law and Order of any type, CSI, NCIS, Person of Interest, The Mentalist, Big Bang Theory, Firefly, Buffy, Angel, Star Trek (TOS & NG), Elementary, Any old movie, any new movie that I like (there's thousands...) I'm sure I missed most of what's on the SciFi Channel...Warehouse 13, Sanctuary...If I'm lucky these are not all on at the same time.


----------



## pacanis

I hear ya Steve. That's why I'm always switching. I don't even like seeing the commercials when I'm watching something I like. Swamp People? Really? I need to see a program about a bunch of yahoos in skiffs?  Gotta be a better, more humane way to harvest a gator IMO.
Although, in all fairness, from what I've seen flipping through the channels, Duck Dynasty is on Arts and Entertainment. Go figure. A&E? Kind of like how all of a sudden the Military Channel has been showing stuff about ancient Egypt. They are all owned by the same people so they must rotate their programming for some reason. Reinvent their channel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Makes as much sense as WWE on the SciFi Channel...


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocklobster said:


> Coronation Street.



Rock...I love Coronation Street...and Eastenders, love UK shows


----------



## Kylie1969

My fave shows are:

Criminal Minds
The Vampire Diaries
Greys Anatomy
Revenge
The Walking Dead
Masterchef
Kung Fu Panda - Legends of Awesomeness
Coronation Street
Eastenders
Casualty
Red Dwarf
Grand Designs UK


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Makes as much sense as WWE on the SciFi Channel...


 
Yeah, what is up with that?
Why doesn't MTV still play music and put the crap on the MTV 2...3..4 or whatever? ESPN used to be sports. Now they show poker or some other programming and you have to flip to one of the others to watch SportsCenter. I could never understand this. Is the fascination of watching something "new" overwhelming that it is the same program on a different channel?


----------



## love2"Q"

Grim... Other than that history channel and football... Once in a while the guy on animal planet that yells live action...


----------



## MrsLMB

I am a huge Survivor fan so never miss that one.  I also like American Idol.  Started watching Cyndi Lauper-Still So Unusual and kind of like it.  I watch all the cooking competitions except for Iron Chef.  DH watches and I listen to CSI, Justified, O'Reilly Factor, Diggers, a couple of Gold Hunter shows and Dog Whisperer. Seems the tv is almost always on at our house !


----------



## Zereh

None.  I can flip through channels and "watch" something for about 10 minutes and then I'm done with it. It just makes my brain melt.

Though I may turn it on for background noise late at night, my attention is always focused on something else such as a book, my PC, work (I can do about 1/2 of my job from home, I love it!), craft of the week, etc.


----------



## buckytom

i watch about 12 hours a day of tv or more on average. 18 to 20 hours isn't uncommon. it depends on work.

anything on pbs, history channel, discovery channel, animal planet, cartoon network, espn, msg, food tv, and the science channel are my faves.

there are so many channels available today with so much content that i'm surprised that anyone complains about it.


----------



## Claire

My husband turns on the TV when he wakes, off when he goes to bed.   So I'm glad I'm an insomniac, a few hours of blessed silence a day.  That said, Big Bang and some of the BBC series (Downton, Midwives).  We also order older BBC series from Netflix and I like them.  The Brits seem to not have the preference for shows that feature beautiful people standing around posing that most US TV seems to consist of.


----------



## Snip 13

We've cancelled our DSTV so we only watch stuff we download. 
Shows I like.....

True Blood, Vampire Diaries, Warehouse 13, Smallville, 2 Broke Girls, Dexter, The Mentalist, Hells Kitchen, Man VS Food, Supernatural, Revolution, Arrow, Big Bang Theory, Isidingo (South African Show), Gummi Bears lol!, Michael McIntyre's Comedy Roadshow, Once Upon a Time, Greys Anatomy, The Ellen Show etc etc.


----------



## jkath

Buckytom, what's msg? Other than monosodium glutamate?  lol

I forgot there's a 4th show I watch. I've just begun watching the Biggest Loser this season. Never had seen it before, but I'm so pleased that they are really stressing the importance of a healthy diet and daily exercise for kids. There's a sweet boy they are following, whose mom has begun eating/exercising like her son was instructed, and in a small matter of time has taken off 25 pounds. Very cool.

I like that it is targeting good, positive, healthy lifestyle choices.  =0)


----------



## pacanis

I just finished watching a bunch of shows... on Spike no less. A channel I rarely watch. It was called American Diggers. If you like American Pickers you'll love this show. They are finding much more interesting stuff.  These guys usually use metal detectors, but also sift through dirt and bust down walls if something shows up on their radar. They seem to do all their work "freelancing" and knocking on doors, most of which get slammed in their face, but the historical significance of some of the items they uncover is worth the reality drama.


----------



## Cerise

Kylie1969 said:


> I was wondering what all you guys like to watch on TV?
> 
> Do you have favourite shows that you must watch religiously, what are your favourite shows?
> 
> Lets talk TV


 
When I turn on the TV, for the most part, I want to be entertained, laugh, get out of my head, relax, & not always "taught" something. I find some reality shows are a hoot, especially when watching people act completely inappropriately. 

Turner Classic Movies
Pretty much anything on Bravo Tv - Real Housewives, Milliionaire Matchmaker, & the after show - Watch What Happens (Live) w/ Andy Cohen
The Bachelor or Bachelorette
HGTV & Style
ME TV (Memorable Entertainment) - Mary Tyler Moore, Bob Newhart, Dick Van Dyke Show (& Cheers, when it was on)
Food Network - only sporadically - Iron Chef, Ina & Giada


----------



## Chef Munky

I don't miss DT at all. Haven't watched regular tv in years. It's been downgraded to trash that even the commercials you need to shoo the kids out of the room.

We subscribe to Hulu and Netflix. I like the older shows that had a few more morals and common decency besides the flash in your face flesh of today's tv. I've been buying old tv series dvd's most of the entire seasons. Mainly watch the dvd's while I'm working, as some say for background noise. I like Netflix, Columbo is in my que..."Oh and just one more thing." 

Wagon Train, yeah it's an oldie but a goodie is my favorite all time show.
Have almost the whole season on dvd.

WAGON'S, HO!

Munky.


----------



## Steve Kroll

buckytom said:


> there are so many channels available today with so much content that i'm surprised that anyone complains about it.


I was just talking to someone about this very thing the other day. When I was a kid, we had a grand total of 4 television channels. It seems like there was always something to watch. Today I have something like... I don't know... maybe 900 channels? Most nights I can't find anything worth watching. 

Maybe it was just better quality programming back then. I would take "The Beverly Hillbillies" over "Hillbilly Handfishin'" any day.

Honey Boo Boo anyone? LOL.


----------



## Merlot

jkath said:


> I forgot there's a 4th show I watch. I've just begun watching the Biggest Loser this season. Never had seen it before, but I'm so pleased that they are really stressing the importance of a healthy diet and daily exercise for kids. There's a sweet boy they are following, whose mom has begun eating/exercising like her son was instructed, and in a small matter of time has taken off 25 pounds. Very cool.
> 
> I like that it is targeting good, positive, healthy lifestyle choices. =0)


 
I have been watching it this season


----------



## Gravy Queen

Patiently waiting for series 4 of Downtown Abbey, Call the Midwife, One Born Every Minute, The Great British Bake Off, Come Dine with me, Supersize v Superskinny, Embarrassing Fat Bodies ,  plus I watch Food Programmes when I can , and my hubby has his progs such as any Fishing prog, wheeler Dealers, and some motorbike programme . He also loves animal programmes (love David Attenborough) and I like anything with Professor Brian Cox


----------



## Steve Kroll

Oh.... Ms Gravy Queen reminded me of one of my favorite programs (or is it favourite programmes?): TOP GEAR!

I love that show. Not the lame American knock-off, but the British original with Jeremy Clarkson and his cronies. Unfortunately, our cable company switched things around and now I don't know where BBC America landed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cerise said:


> When I turn on the TV, for the most part, I want to be entertained, laugh, get out of my head, relax, & not always "taught" something. I find some reality shows are a hoot, especially when watching people act completely inappropriately.
> 
> ME TV (Memorable Entertainment) - Mary Tyler Moore, Bob Newhart, Dick Van Dyke Show (& Cheers, when it was on)



:sigh:  I wish we could get ME TV.  It's only available for folks who live in town and get cable.  We have to go through DTV.


----------



## Barbara L

Dawgluver said:


> :sigh:  I wish we could get ME TV.  It's only available for folks who live in town and get cable.  We have to go through DTV.


I love MeTV! We don't have cable or satellite. We bought an amplifier at WalMart and it brings in the local channels and MeTV.


----------



## Dawgluver

Barbara L said:


> I love MeTV! We don't have cable or satellite. We bought an amplifier at WalMart and it brings in the local channels and MeTV.



Hmm.  Will have to check into an antenna.  I think ME is only available through the in-town services, but I will definitely look into it!  Thanks Barbara!


----------



## Cerise

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm. Will have to check into an antenna. I think ME is only available through the in-town services, but I will definitely look into it! Thanks Barbara!


 
 Awww.  I hope you can get ME TV.  Here's one of the funniest MTM episodes.

From Chuckles the clown's funeral.

"A little song.  A little dance.  A little seltzer down your pants." 


Mary Tyler Moore at Chuckles the Clown's Funeral - YouTube


----------



## Kayelle

GQ, I'm glad you mentioned "Call the Midwife"...I really enjoyed the first season and can't wait to get the next. 
Call the Midwife : PBS


----------



## Dawgluver

Cerise said:


> Awww.  I hope you can get ME TV.  Here's one of the funniest MTM episodes.
> 
> From Chuckles the clown's funeral.
> 
> "A little song.  A little dance.  A little seltzer down your pants."
> 
> Mary Tyler Moore at Chuckles the Clown's Funeral - YouTube



  A classic!  Loved it!

Thanks Cerise!


----------



## Snip 13

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh.... Ms Gravy Queen reminded me of one of my favorite programs (or is it favourite programmes?): TOP GEAR!
> 
> I love that show. Not the lame American knock-off, but the British original with Jeremy Clarkson and his cronies. Unfortunately, our cable company switched things around and now I don't know where BBC America landed.


 
I forgot about Top Gear myself! Love that show


----------



## bakechef

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh.... Ms Gravy Queen reminded me of one of my favorite programs (or is it favourite programmes?): TOP GEAR!
> 
> I love that show. Not the lame American knock-off, but the British original with Jeremy Clarkson and his cronies. Unfortunately, our cable company switched things around and now I don't know where BBC America landed.



That's got to be the #1 most entertaining automobile show that I've ever seen, I have watched a ton of episodes.


----------



## bakechef

Barbara L said:


> I love MeTV! We don't have cable or satellite. We bought an amplifier at WalMart and it brings in the local channels and MeTV.



We love MeTV too!


----------



## bakechef

No cable or satellite here either.  Couldn't justify the cost anymore considering how bad a lot of the content is.

It's cheaper to have HULU and Netflix and to buy the occasional season of a high quality program from Amazon for us.

I do have a nice setup, a good sized antenna in the attic, which brings in beautiful uncompressed HD (unlike cable or satellite that need to compress the signal, degrading the quality), I built a home theater PC that has Windows Media Center with full DVR capabilities, netflix built in, and organizes all of my digital music, movies and TV shows.  All controlled with a remote control.  We can grab the wireless keyboard and open up a regular browser and watch YouTube if we wish, or whatever else we want to stream.

Right now we are catching up on 
True Blood and Shameless (US)

We watch regularly

Modern Family
The Big Bang Theory
Raising Hope
The New Normal
Bones
and maybe a few others, I'd have to look on the DVR list.


----------



## tinlizzie

Claire said:


> My husband turns on the TV when he wakes, off when he goes to bed.   So I'm glad I'm an insomniac, a few hours of blessed silence a day.  That said, Big Bang and some of the BBC series (Downton, Midwives).  We also order older BBC series from Netflix and I like them.  The Brits seem to not have the preference for shows that feature beautiful people standing around posing that most US TV seems to consist of.



I guess the Netflix availability of old BBC series contributes to my meager 'regular' TV list.  I just finished an old BBC series that was truly strange -- Pennies From Heaven.  Bob Hoskins pre-Roger Rabbit in a semi-murder mystery where people would stop mid-sentence and begin to lip-sync songs from the 1930's.  Apparently it was quite controversial when it aired in the UK, probably because it was a bit racy.  The whole concept was just so novel and I was sorry to see it end.


----------



## tinlizzie

bakechef said:


> No cable or satellite here either.  Couldn't justify the cost anymore considering how bad a lot of the content is.
> 
> It's cheaper to have HULU and Netflix and to buy the occasional season of a high quality program from Amazon for us.
> 
> I do have a nice setup, a good sized antenna in the attic, which brings in beautiful uncompressed HD (unlike cable or satellite that need to compress the signal, degrading the quality), I built a home theater PC that has Windows Media Center with full DVR capabilities, netflix built in, and organizes all of my digital music, movies and TV shows.  All controlled with a remote control.  We can grab the wireless keyboard and open up a regular browser and watch YouTube if we wish, or whatever else we want to stream.



Wow.  Now there's a home theater.  And I'm not being facetious.


----------



## bakechef

tinlizzie said:


> Wow.  Now there's a home theater.  And I'm not being facetious.



After 5 months without cable, the antenna/computer setup paid for itself!  It helps to be a bit techie and I like DIY projects!


----------



## Kayelle

This may be of interest to those who have Netflix.

Kevin Spacy (one of my favorite actors) is staring in this new series made exclusively for Netflix, called "House of Cards". He was just interviewed this morning on the Today Show and it sounds like a riveting concept and story. 

Check it out! Watch House of Cards Online | Netflix


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> After 5 months without cable, the antenna/computer setup paid for itself! It helps to be a bit techie and I like DIY projects!


 
I am not a bit techie, just a bit tetched in the head!


----------



## Gravy Queen

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh.... Ms Gravy Queen reminded me of one of my favorite programs (or is it favourite programmes?): TOP GEAR!
> 
> I love that show. Not the lame American knock-off, but the British original with Jeremy Clarkson and his cronies. Unfortunately, our cable company switched things around and now I don't know where BBC America landed.





Kayelle said:


> GQ, I'm glad you mentioned "Call the Midwife"...I really enjoyed the first season and can't wait to get the next.
> Call the Midwife : PBS




Steve - groan , oh yes, lots of Top Gear in this house ! 

Kayelle, we have the new Call the Midwife series here and there was a Christmas special, such a great programme . Chummy is played by Miranda Hart who has her own comedy series here,  I love her , this was her first straight acting role I think .

Forgot to mention comedy programmes we have so many . Love Never mind the Buzzcocks, 8 out of Ten Cats and Mock the Week . I love a bit of quirky taking the piss humour .


----------



## Steve Kroll

Gravy Queen said:


> Steve - groan , oh yes, lots of Top Gear in this house !


Lol... what's not to love? They're a group of 10-year-olds in middle-aged bodies having fun with dangerously fast machines!


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> Lol... what's not to love? They're a group of 10-year-olds in middle-aged bodies having fun with dangerously fast machines!


 
Steve, I understand the Testosterone vs Estrogin.

But do these middle age men ever consider their families when they are dong these dangerous activities? Do they ever think that if there should be a fatality, that the chances of their children attending colleg has been reduced due to the loss of one parent's income? Or if they do get student aid, that their children will be left with an educational debt that will take them years to pay off? Do they ever consider how difficult it is for a woman to raise a family alone? Or that both the wife and children will wonder for the rest of their lives how could their husband/father do this to them just for a few thrills? Do they even understand just how important their presence is to the function of the family? 

Would they allow one of their family members to participate in these activities? 

When my son was in the third grade, he was the only one in his class that did not have a father in the home. He still is angry to this day that his father died. And he is 40 y.o.


----------



## Kylie1969

Kayelle said:


> This may be of interest to those who have Netflix.
> 
> Kevin Spacy (one of my favorite actors) is staring in this new series made exclusively for Netflix, called "House of Cards". He was just interviewed this morning on the Today Show and it sounds like a riveting concept and story.
> 
> Check it out! Watch House of Cards Online | Netflix



Thank you for letting us know that Kay, we like him too


----------



## Addie

We have a commercial here for a local furniture store. The husband and wife have always done their own commericals . This past year their three children have taken over doing the commericals. Two sons and a daughter. The girl has always been heavy, but the new ones show here gaining at least 30-40 pounds in a very short time. She used to wear a white blouse with a black jacket. The family uniform. The father always wore a black suit and the mother the white blouse and black jacket. The daughter is now dressed in all black. The mother put on some weight over the years. To be expected. Three children, middle age spread, etc. But in the short time the children have been doing the commercials the daughter has gone from overweight, to fat to obese. I am just curious though, how big is obese? Now I am no one to talk. I could easily stand to lose at least 20 pounds. And I am not judging her. I can't help wonder if the expectations of the kids taking over the business has been too much for her. And as the only girl, is she being ignored? Does she have a health problem that is not being addressed? I was really shocked to see her tonight and can't stop thinking about her. 

Her mother for years has been suffering with MS. She did a great job of hiding it. But a year or so ago, the shaking was so noticeable that viewers started to comment on it. So she came out and mentioned talked about her disease. Everyone thought she might have Parkinson Disease. But that was not the case. And it was understood why the kids were doing the commercials instead of their parents. BTW, those three kids are clones of their parents. Even their voices.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> This may be of interest to those who have Netflix.
> 
> Kevin Spacy (one of my favorite actors) is staring in this new series made exclusively for Netflix, called "House of Cards". He was just interviewed this morning on the Today Show and it sounds like a riveting concept and story.
> 
> Check it out! Watch House of Cards Online | Netflix



Ykies, I just watched the first episode. Not for the faint of heart nor the easily offended. Definitely R rated.


----------



## pacanis

Kayelle said:


> Ykies, I just watched the first episode. Not for the faint of heart nor the easily offended. Definitely R rated.


 
I'm in 
I still have the email advertising the show sitting in my inbox because I like the look of it, Kevin Spacey sitting on a Lincoln Memorial type chair with blood on his hands.


----------



## Kayelle

Being I'm not faint of heart or easily offended it looks like some story!


----------



## buckytom

i just caught the final episode of season 3 of "an idiot abroad" on bbc america the other day, so i'm recording all of seasons 1 through three now. it was hilarious.

and i'm also recording both the english and american versions of "top gear". 

yes, the american knock off isn't as good as the brit original, but i still like it. at least on the american version they don't have a need to insult cars made in america or italy, and drool over german cars while reminiscing of the days of great english cars in every episode.


----------



## tinlizzie

I've just been introduced to Walter White (Breaking Bad).  Wow.  Really good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Castle_ threw us for a loop last night...it was a cool story!


----------



## pacanis

I've been watching Hoffa more or less this afternoon. It's about the fifth time, so I can miss some parts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

New show on tonight, _Golden Boy_, we'll give it a go...if I don't like it, I'm going to bed early.


----------



## jharris

There's a new show on PBS that I'd never heard of.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0408381/

I was lucky enough to catch the first episode and I'm hooked.


----------



## bakechef

jharris said:


> There's a new show on PBS that I'd never heard of.
> 
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0408381/
> 
> I was lucky enough to catch the first episode and I'm hooked.



We watched the whole series and really enjoyed it!  There were movies made before the series with the same actor, but so different from the series, weird.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> New show on tonight, _Golden Boy_, we'll give it a go...if I don't like it, I'm going to bed early.




I watched Golden Boy last night.  I didn't care for it.  It looks like another Dallas type of show where everyone is stabbing everyone else in the back.  Lots of flashbacks.  I'll pass.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I watched Golden Boy last night.  I didn't care for it.  It looks like another Dallas type of show where everyone is stabbing everyone else in the back.  Lots of flashbacks.  I'll pass.



I went to bed early...


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> We watched the whole series and really enjoyed it! There were movies made before the series with the same actor, but so different from the series, weird.


 
My son Spike and I are hooked on Doc Martin. It is hilarious. Every Wednesday he comes over and we watch it together. Right now our PBS station is running it from the first episode. We both have seen the whole series but it is definitely worth watching as reruns again.


----------



## buckytom

i'm looking forward to sunday on the history channel. "the bible" at 8p, and "vikings" at 10p.


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:


> i'm looking forward to sunday on the history channel. "the bible" at 8p, and "vikings" at 10p.



Thanks for the reminder, BT, they both sound interesting.


----------



## buckytom

especially for christian scandinavians, lol.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just started watching Chicago Fire and I am loving it


----------



## jharris

Also...

Dexter, Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire, 

I lost interest in True Blood.

Almost anything on PBS, 

Cooking: Pati's Mexican Table, Mexico one Plate at a Time, Simply Ming, America's Test Kitchen...

Woodworking: Woodsmith's Shop, Rough Cut and The Woodwright.

Mystery: Poirot, Sherlock, Wallander, Inspector Morse.


----------



## Kayelle

Kylie1969 said:


> I have just started watching Chicago Fire and I am loving it



One of my favorite shows, Kylie. I also love Blue Bloods, give that one a shot too. Both are so very well done.

The Doc Martin series is fantastic, and I can hardly wait for season 6.


----------



## buckytom

jharris said:


> Also...
> 
> Dexter, Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire,
> 
> I lost interest in True Blood.
> 
> Almost anything on PBS,
> 
> Cooking: Pati's Mexican Table, Mexico one Plate at a Time, Simply Ming, America's Test Kitchen...
> 
> Woodworking: Woodsmith's Shop, Rough Cuttings and The Woodwright.
> 
> Mystery: Poirot, Sherlock, Wallander, Inspector Morse.



the next season of "game of thrones" starts march 31st.


----------



## jharris

I don't want or have cable. I watch the series after they come out on DVD.

Its a great way to waste an occasional weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lately, my most favorite thing in TV is the OFF button.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lately, my most favorite thing in TV is the OFF button.


 
When my kids were small I often would have to remind them to put the blaring radio or TV on station WOFF. I didn't care what they were watching, when it came to sitting down as a family, NO TV! It went into the off mode.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm progressing in the Breaking Bad series -- only allow myself one episode a day.  Yesterday's was so scary and violent I'm almost afraid to watch it again -- but I can hardly wait.

My visiting daughter took me to Best Buy & twisted my arm to buy a Roku -- now I have streaming Netflix, as though the DVDs in the mailbox weren't enough.  

Another Doc Martin fan here -- I watched them all and just wish there were more.


----------



## Kayelle

I've been watching "Brothers and Sisters" on Net Flix and now am into the 5th season. I'll hate to see it come to a close, and I guess I must have missed it because something else was on in the time slot when it aired on ABC. It's very entertaining with the talented Sally Fields as the super mom of the grown quirky and dysfunctional but devoted brood.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> I'm progressing in the Breaking Bad series -- only allow myself one episode a day. Yesterday's was so scary and violent I'm almost afraid to watch it again -- but I can hardly wait.
> 
> My visiting daughter took me to Best Buy & twisted my arm to buy a Roku -- now I have streaming Netflix, as though the DVDs in the mailbox weren't enough.
> 
> Another Doc Martin fan here -- I watched them all and just wish there were more.


 
I am on my third go around with Doc Martin. I too wish there were more. I want to know how Louisa and the Doc make it through a cantankerous marriage. I even have Spike hooked on the series. He makes it a point to plan his Wed. evening for staying here until 10 p.m. Poor Teddy has to wait if he wants to go out.


----------



## Kylie1969

Kayelle said:


> One of my favorite shows, Kylie. I also love Blue Bloods, give that one a shot too. Both are so very well done.
> 
> The Doc Martin series is fantastic, and I can hardly wait for season 6.



It is very entertaining, thats for sure!

I will have a look at Blue Bloods, thanks Kayelle


----------



## Kylie1969

Kayelle said:


> I've been watching "Brothers and Sisters" on Net Flix and now am into the 5th season. I'll hate to see it come to a close, and I guess I must have missed it because something else was on in the time slot when it aired on ABC. It's very entertaining with the talented Sally Fields as the super mom of the grown quirky and dysfunctional but devoted brood.



I too watched all seasons of Brothers and Sisters, I loved that show, it is a pity it had to finish


----------



## jharris

Speaking of sad....

My mother and I loved Medium.

We were both sad to see it go. On the other hand it never got stale.


----------



## vitauta

i liked medium too, and most anything with an arquette acting in it.  also, i should mention that i've changed my opinion of betty white's 'off their rockers'.  i am watching a 'best clips of...'  right now, and it sure is funny....


----------



## jharris

http://m.imdb.com/name/nm0000099/filmotype/actress


----------



## vitauta

jharris said:


> Patricia Arquette - Filmography - Actress - IMDb




j. harris, my best new friend! that precious film link has put you on my short list of dc favorite persons, jay!  i've just come from watching our very special actor in an episode of law and order svu, on hulu plus.  AND, there are many more p. arquette fims featuring ms. arquette there, including all of the medium series. yayy!  thank you, good buddy....


----------



## pacanis

Anybody here watching Vikings on the History Channel?  It's streaming on their website, too. Pretty cool series, but I like viking and gladiator type movies and history... medieval type stuff, too. Sort of the bizzaro world Downton Abby, lol.


----------



## buckytom

yep, i watched last sunday's. 

not bad so far.


----------



## pacanis

When I was on History's site yesterday they had the second episode for viewing already. I found that odd, since it wasn't on TV yet. Not HD though, so I'm holding out for Sunday.


----------



## buckytom

yeah, they advertised that the next episode was available online right at the end of the premier episode. i wonder if they'll do that every week?

have you been watching showtime's historical soft porn drama "spartacus: war of the damned"?


----------



## pacanis

No, I don't get Showtime anymore. The other Spartacus series never really caught my attention for some reason. 
There's only one Spartacus... and _I am_...


----------



## jharris

vitauta said:
			
		

> j. harris, my best new friend! that precious film link has put you on my short list of dc favorite persons, jay!  i've just come from watching our very special actor in an episode of law and order svu, on hulu plus.  AND, there are many more p. arquette fims featuring ms. arquette there, including all of the medium series. yayy!  thank you, good buddy....



Thank you for reminding me that I have so much of her work to see.

She's a wonderful actress and so classy in real life. By all appearances she lives a good normal life unsullied by scandal and misbehavior.

Her sister Rosanna is quite good too.

Her most memorable performance for me was her portrayal of the girlfriend of Gary Gilmore in the screenplay adaption of The Executioners Song by, Norman Mailer.

The book and movie were very dark but both very good IMO.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Executioners-Song-Norman-Mailer/dp/0375700811


http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0083909/


Edit: Friends are one of lifes most precious attributes Vitauta. Welcome to my small circle. 

Jeff


----------



## Addie

This is mostly for you men. Have any of you watched *North Woods* on Animal Planet? It is about the Game Wardens in Maine and the hunters. It is really interesting. Looking for lost hunters at night, illegal shooting of animals, poaching, etc. Everything you can imagine happening in the woods in the summer with visitors and winter. Coming from a woman's point of view, very much worth watching.


----------



## vitauta

jharris said:


> Thank you for reminding me that I have so much of her work to see.
> 
> She's a wonderful actress and so classy in real life. By all appearances she lives a good normal life unsullied by scandal and misbehavior.
> 
> Her sister Rosanna is quite good too.
> 
> Her most memorable performance for me was her portrayal of the girlfriend of Gary Gilmore in the screenplay adaption of The Executioners Song by, Norman Mailer.
> 
> The book and movie were very dark but both very good IMO.
> 
> The Executioner's Song: Norman Mailer: 9780375700811: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> The Executioner's Song (1982) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Edit: Friends are one of lifes most precious attributes Vitauta. Welcome to my small circle.
> 
> Jeff



rosanna, oh yes!  the arquettes are a remarkably gifted family of artists. off-center in a wonderful sort of way. remember rosanna in desperately seeking susan, also in the 1980s?  she even made madonna look good in that movie--madonna who looks good in other arenas, but not generally in films where acting is required. i will look up the executioner's song.  i'm not for a lot of visual violence in movies, but i do nonetheless have a penchant for blue films and serious drama. 
jeff, how do i look up 'filmography' or body of works for other actors or artists?


----------



## buckytom

vit, go to IMDb - Movies, TV and Celebrities . 

you can search by artist, movie, and so on. just type in their name in the search box at the top.


----------



## vitauta

awesome!  thanks, doll....


----------



## jharris

vitauta said:
			
		

> jeff, how do i look up 'filmography' or body of works for other actors or artists?




http://m.imdb.com/


----------



## jharris

vitauta said:
			
		

> ... i will look up the executioner's song.  i'm not for a lot of visual violence in movies....



As I remember it the only violent scenes in the movie were the murders (2) and I don't remember these scenes as being particularly graphic.

I don't like gratuitous violence in films either (I'll never watch another Quentin Tarantino movie, the guy is seriously disturbed) but the violence in The Executioners Song while disturbing is brief and pertinent to the story.


----------



## jharris

Addie said:
			
		

> This is mostly for you men. Have any of you watched North Woods on Animal Planet? It is about the Game Wardens in Maine and the hunters. It is really interesting. Looking for lost hunters at night, illegal shooting of animals, poaching, etc. Everything you can imagine happening in the woods in the summer with visitors and winter. Coming from a woman's point of view, very much worth watching.



That sounds interesting Addie. I don't have cable but I'll check that show out at mom's if she's interested.

Speaking of "Northern", remember Northern Exposure?

That was a really good show.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> This is mostly for you men. Have any of you watched *North Woods* on Animal Planet? It is about the Game Wardens in Maine and the hunters. It is really interesting. Looking for lost hunters at night, illegal shooting of animals, poaching, etc. Everything you can imagine happening in the woods in the summer with visitors and winter. Coming from a woman's point of view, very much worth watching.



I am so glad I found this show. These men do an outstanding job.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The new series of Shameless has started


----------



## Gravy Queen

My husband loves Shameless .


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

a man of taste, anything that shows the Manc scum in a true light will do for me.
Have you watched "people like us" set in Harpur Hey, I love the part where the bag wash instals a hidden camera to catch the person who uses the dustbin as a bog.They caught an 80 yrs old granny.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Swedish Chemist - YouTube


----------



## buckytom

Bolas De Fraile said:


> a man of taste, anything that shows the Manc scum in a true light will do for me.
> Have you watched "people like us" set in Harpur Hey, I love the part where the bag wash instals a hidden camera to catch the person who uses the dustbin as a bog.They caught an 80 yrs old granny.



translated:

a man of taste, anything that shows people from manchester in a true light will do for me.
have you watched "people like us" set in harpur hey, i love the part where the laundromat attendant installs a hidden camera to catch the person who uses the garbage can as a toilet.they caught an 80 yrs old granny.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> translated:
> 
> a man of taste, anything that shows people from manchester in a true light will do for me.
> have you watched "people like us" set in harpur hey, i love the part where the laundromat attendant installs a hidden camera to catch the person who uses the garbage can as a toilet.they caught an 80 yrs old granny.



Thanks,  bt. Seriously, I had no idea what he was talking about


----------



## Kylie1969

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The new series of Shameless has started



What is that one about?


----------



## jharris

Showtime Publicity:

Meet the fabulously dysfunctional Gallagher family. Dad's a drunk, Mom split long ago, eldest daughter Fiona tries to hold the family together. Eldest son Philip (Lip) trades his physics tutoring skills for sexual favors from neighborhood girls. Middle son Ian is gay. Youngest daughter Debbie is stealing money from her UNICEF collection. Ten-year-old Carl is a budding sociopath and an arsonist, and toddler Liam is - well, he might actually be black, but nobody has a clue how.


----------



## Kylie1969

Watched an episode of Revenge today, gee that is a fantastic show


----------



## vitauta

i think i'll have to take a look at shameless, after that introduction.  anyone watching scandal?---there's a show i think i'm on my way to liking.  the acting is good, and that's a special treat i don't often find on tv. then again, i don't get cable....


----------



## Kylie1969

I am really hooked on Chicago Fire now, it is quite a good show


----------



## Addie

jharris said:


> That sounds interesting Addie. I don't have cable but I'll check that show out at mom's if she's interested.
> 
> Speaking of "Northern", remember Northern Exposure?
> 
> That was a really good show.


 
And if you remember, at the opening as the female moose was walking allong side of the buildig, the editing department messed up a bit. You could see the side of the building right through the moose. 

What I like about North Woods Law is that the game wardens handle every kind of situation. From finding lost folks out hunting to little kids who wndered away from their home in the middle of the woods. Poaching, gun laws, ATV violations, drug violations, etc. No way would I walk into the deep woods looking for a nut case that is known to have a cache of guns and wanted for poaching. It really holds your interest. And I am not one for reality shows. I would rather see Westerns make a comeback. Gunsmoke. Now that was a WESTERN worth watching. There was a reason it lasted for 20 years.


----------



## CWS4322

I don't have cable or satellite (nor do I stream), but I do like Big Bang Theory, Gray's Anatomy, and a whole bunch of series on PBS (and the cooking shows on Create). I've been hooked on Midwife lately. And, will be back onto DA for season 4. And, I watch Coronation Street. And, I've been watching Question Period on TVO now that there is a female-version of Dalton trying to worm her party's way out of all the scandals. I just wish s/one would actually ANSWER a question. The dance moves, however, could land the politicians a spot on Dancing with the Stars or So you think you can dance...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I don't have cable or satellite (nor do I stream), but I do like Big Bang Theory, Gray's Anatomy, and a whole bunch of series on PBS (and the cooking shows on Create). I've been hooked on Midwife lately. And, will be back onto DA for season 4. And, I watch Coronation Street. And, I've been watching Question Period on TVO now that there is a female-version of Dalton trying to worm her party's way out of all the scandals. I just wish s/one would actually ANSWER a question. The dance moves, however, could land the politicians a spot on Dancing with the Stars or So you think you can dance...


I like Call The Midwife also. Very gritty.


----------



## chopper

jharris said:
			
		

> That sounds interesting Addie. I don't have cable but I'll check that show out at mom's if she's interested.
> 
> Speaking of "Northern", remember Northern Exposure?
> 
> That was a really good show.



I remember that show. Loved the moose!


----------



## CWS4322

chopper said:


> I remember that show. Loved the moose!


One of the producers of Northern Exposure was a high-school classmate of mine. We were so proud of him.


----------



## Addie

I loved the store keeper. She was so laid back.


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:


> One of the producers of Northern Exposure was a high-school classmate of mine. We were so proud of him.



Small world, right?

I like the Big Bang Theory too, even though I am in the autism field, or maybe because I am.    Great show!


----------



## vitauta

chopper said:


> Small world, right?
> 
> I like the Big Bang Theory too, even though I am in the autism field, or maybe because I am.    Great show!




in what way are you in the autism field, chopper?  do you teach?


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> in what way are you in the autism field, chopper?  do you teach?



Yes...I actually coach the people in the schools who work with the kids with autism and help them with programming and such.  I work with the regular education teachers and the special education teachers, and paraprofessionals, bus drivers, you name it.  Anyone in the school setting who needs help with kids who have Autism Spectrum Disorders or Asperger's syndrome.  Heck, sometimes our team gets pulled in for helping with other students that aren't identified with any disability.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Favorite shows: 
Downton Abbey
Necessary Roughness
Southland (the best!)
The Good Wife
NCIS
Person of Interest
Elementary
True Blood
Rehab Addict
Dexter
Homeland
Castle


----------



## vitauta

SherryDAmore said:


> Favorite shows:
> Downton Abbey
> Necessary Roughness
> Southland (the best!)
> The Good Wife
> NCIS
> Person of Interest
> Elementary
> True Blood
> Rehab Addict
> Dexter
> Homeland
> Castle



sherry, is your list in descending order of favorites?  about half of them i haven't seen.  i don't have cable.  i think a couple of them i might be able to view on hulu, and will look them up.  thanks.
having seen one episode of shameless, i'm ready to go back for more. this one could easily go one way or the other for me....


----------



## SherryDAmore

Sort of, but all of them are terrific.  Especially Downton Abby.  If you have Amazon Prime or Netflix, you should be able to see them there...


----------



## Gravy Queen

Bolas I couldn't watch the Harpurhey prog, am still in therapy after working with council tenants for so long .


----------



## jharris

I just watched another episode of Craft in America on PBS.

http://www.pbs.org/craftinamerica/

This is a fantastic series that explores craft in many of its forms.

Pottery, woodworking, iron working, jewelry making, basket weaving etc.

Not only is technique shown but also the artists share the sources of their inspiration.

Wonderful!


----------



## JoAnn L.

jharris said:


> I just watched another episode of Craft in America on PBS.
> 
> Craft In America | PBS
> 
> This is a fantastic series that explores craft in many of its forms.
> 
> Pottery, woodworking, iron working, jewelry making, basket weaving etc.
> 
> Not only is technique shown but also the artists share the sources of their inspiration.
> 
> Wonderful!



I don't get this show on my local PBS but I did find a DVD (season 1) on Netflix, so I put it on my list. Sounds interesting, thanks.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thank you both, jharris & JoAnn, for the Crafts info.  I'll be Netflicking it, too.

I'm about 18 episodes into Breaking Bad and may not go much more.  Seems like the writers sit down each week and ask, what's the most horrible thing that could happen to these people this time.  And don't even think about getting to like a character -- that's a surefire way to get them offed.  Downton Abbey is more my speed, but we keep losing characters there, too.  Guess that's what makes drama.


----------



## tinlizzie

I think I'm watching too much Big Bang Theory -- I find myself doing that poochy mouth thing that Kaley/Penny does so much.


----------



## chopper

Has anyone been watching The Bible on History?  We recorded it, and have watched the first episode.  We like it so far.  It's fun to watch it while looking in the Bible to see how close they are to the actual Book.


----------



## Kayelle

I know there are those of us who really enjoyed the first season of Call the Midwife on PBS. Just a reminder that the new season will be starting this Easter Sunday, March 31st. Check your local listings.
This is a public service announcement ........


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been watching The UK Food Inspectors, it is a great series, so interesting what you see


----------



## buckytom

chopper said:


> Has anyone been watching The Bible on History?  We recorded it, and have watched the first episode.  We like it so far.  It's fun to watch it while looking in the Bible to see how close they are to the actual Book.



which book. the common ones, the more often published ones, the banned ones, etc..

my god(or should i say our god) the way they portray the stories of the old testament makes jews look really bad. 

and it's terribly acted. casting is horrible, but i still am willing to watch it. i'm a week behind, so i'm intetested in seeing how they portray the new testament.

and if they add the book of mormon, or the q'oran. 

before anyone gets their loincloths in a bunch, this is only my opinion.  i won't argue details as per this site's t.o.s. against religious discussion.


----------



## Snip 13

I just finished watching the last episode of The Taste Season 1 and I'm busy watching The Grimm and The House of Cards.

All good in there own way.


----------



## pacanis

I tried to get into The Bible. It's on right before Vikings. I couldn't though. It just didn't seem well done... something was missing or something...
Kind of like when I saw Ben Hur advertised so I turned to it. Then I realized it was a new version of Ben Hur and just not done well... maybe there's some stories we should leave to the sixties and it's powerful actors. Or maybe the new versions appeal to a younger crowd.


----------



## bakechef

Kayelle said:


> I know there are those of us who really enjoyed the first season of Call the Midwife on PBS. Just a reminder that the new season will be starting this Easter Sunday, March 31st. Check your local listings.
> This is a public service announcement ........



Watched the first 3 episodes on netflix this past weekend, what a great show!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Has anyone been watching The Bible on History? We recorded it, and have watched the first episode. We like it so far. It's fun to watch it while looking in the Bible to see how close they are to the actual Book.


 
Have not been watching it. Already know what the Bible says. Got my religious education as a child. Loved the Old Testament's stories. I even surprise Spike when I know the answers to Bible questions on Jeopardy. 

Kayelle, thanks for the PSA on "Call The Midwife". A real gritty series. Love it.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Have not been watching it. Already know what the Bible says. Got my religious education as a child. Loved the Old Testament's stories. I even surprise Spike when I know the answers to Bible questions on Jeopardy.



I watched the second episode last night.  It follows along with the Bible pretty well.  I also grew up learning the Bible, and have also read it several times, but this series is quite good, and interesting to watch.  It's like when you watch the Ten Comandments over and over even though you know the story.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> I watched the second episode last night. It follows along with the Bible pretty well. I also grew up learning the Bible, and have also read it several times, but this series is quite good, and interesting to watch. It's like when you watch the Ten Comandments over and over even though you know the story.


 
That makes sense to me.
Some people watch TV for entertainment.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are watching Masterchef AllStars at the moment, it is great!

They bought back some of the best cooks from all the past seasons of MC and they battle it out, good entertainment


----------



## radhuni

We don't have TV in our home (rather we have big TFT screen tv *** monitor but without cable connection). None believe this but it is true. We don't feel the need of TV.​


----------



## MrsLMB

I think this is shameful .... America's Most Wanted has been cancelled again.  

That show has been on since 1988 and it has done a ton of good.

Too bad one of the big 3 won't take it down a notch and make room for a program that actually does some good for society.


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> I think this is shameful .... America's Most Wanted has been cancelled again.
> 
> That show has been on since 1988 and it has done a ton of good.
> 
> Too bad one of the big 3 won't take it down a notch and make room for a program that actually does some good for society.


 
You can blame it on reality shows. They don't have to pay for script writers, costumes or sets. Mindless TV.


----------



## CWS4322

Kayelle said:


> I know there are those of us who really enjoyed the first season of Call the Midwife on PBS. Just a reminder that the new season will be starting this Easter Sunday, March 31st. Check your local listings.
> This is a public service announcement ........


Thanks! I was wondering what happened to it last week!


----------



## vitauta

'prisoners of war' is real, it's so real, it may be Too Real for some viewers.  i needed some decompression time afterwards....


----------



## jharris

Love PBS!

The American Experience

History Detectives

Market Warriors

Nova

Antiques Roadshow

Masterpiece Mystery 

Masterpiece Contemporary

Nature

Etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> Love PBS!
> 
> The American Experience....
> ....Nature
> 
> Etc.



What, no America's Test Kitchen?  No Lidia's Kitchen?  And here you are on a food related forum... 

I don't watch too much TV, although I do have a couple of must-watch shows.  Love "Big Bang Theory" since we have a brainiac son - I watch that show and it makes me think of what our home was like when he was in high school and college and his friends would come over.  Also watch "Castle" because Kate and Castle have great lines off each other. However, once baseball season starts I pretty much watch the 6:00PM news.  Then it's "play ball".

But just like for sleep hours, there is only so much "TV viewing hours pixie dust" that is sprinkled on a home.  DH seems to have laid claim to the majority of those two portions of dust, but it's all good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> What, no America's Test Kitchen?  No Lidia's Kitchen?  And here you are on a food related forum...
> 
> I don't watch too much TV, although I do have a couple of must-watch shows.  Love "Big Bang Theory" since we have a brainiac son - I watch that show and it makes me think of what our home was like when he was in high school and college and his friends would come over.  Also watch "Castle" because Kate and Castle have great lines off each other. However, once baseball season starts I pretty much watch the 6:00PM news.  Then it's "play ball".
> 
> But just like for sleep hours, there is only so much "TV viewing hours pixie dust" that is sprinkled on a home.  DH seems to have laid claim to the majority of those two portions of dust, but it's all good.



Love _Big Bang Theory_, I went to school with those guys, my Dad and brother are a couple of those guys...no I do not resemble Penny, I'm a mix between Bernadette and Amy Farah Fowler.


----------



## jharris

Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> What, no America's Test Kitchen?  No Lidia's Kitchen?  And here you are on a food related forum...



Eek! No kidding,

I watch both of those. I love it when Lydia has her beautiful grand kids and her lovely mother on.

I watch Americas Test Kitchen, Jaques Pepin, Simply Ming and Rick Bayless.

Christina Cooks is not a fave of mine.

Barbeque U is good also.

I guess I pretty much watch them all when I have the time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Love _Big Bang Theory_, I went to school with those guys, my Dad and brother are a couple of those guys...no I do not resemble Penny, I'm a mix between Bernadette and Amy Farah Fowler.



FWIW, you don't come across as "blonde" (noNoNO offense to blondes!) so I wouldn't think of you as Penny.

Our real estate agents back home have been friends with us from when our boys played CYO football back in 4th grade.  Their daughter went to NYU and one of her roommates was the actress who plays Bernadette.  Never met her, but I do know someone else who played Christine from "The Phantom of the Opera" on Broadway.  And here I am, famous for...nuthin'.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> Eek! No kidding,
> 
> I watch both of those. I love it when Lydia has her beautiful grand kids and her lovely mother on.
> 
> I watch Americas Test Kitchen, Jaques Pepin, Simply Ming and Rick Bayless.
> 
> Christina Cooks is not a fave of mine.
> 
> Barbeque U is good also.
> 
> I guess I pretty much watch them all when I have the time.



I've caught Jaques Pepin a few times but can't watch him when he has Julia Child on.  No offense to Julie, she was a tremendous cook and all, but since we get WGBH as a local PBS station I've had Julia overload.  Some Saturdays they run her pretty much from noon to 6:00.

Love Ming (my sil met him) and BBQ U.  Also, the Rhode Island station shows Chef Staib from Philly's "City Tavern" in a series called "Taste of History" that is excellent for both cooks and history buffs.  I'd watch Martha Stewart because she does do a very good job of going over the basics in her Martha's Cooking School that is playing right now, but her manner of speaking can put me right to sleep.  Don't have that problem with ABC's "The Chew" though.  It's more a cooking-light thing but I have made more than one of Michael Symon's dishes with great reviews from DH.  As long as hubby's happy we're all happy.

OK, I guess I do watch more TV than I thought once I list everything.  But it's mostly cooking stuff.


----------



## jharris

Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> ...Also, the Rhode Island station shows Chef Staib from Philly's "City Tavern" in a series called "Taste of History" that is excellent for both cooks and history buffs.



Love eating...love history. I don't get that program here but it sounds interesting.

http://www.pbs.org/food/shows/a-taste-of-history/

Episodes are available on you-tube so I'll check them out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7li8zgByrLA

Thanks!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The very hungry Frenchman is a beautifully gentle prog, Raymond Blanc is beyond comparison.
Raymond Blanc - Onion Tart - YouTube


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've caught Jacques Pepin a few times but can't watch him when he has Julia Child on. No offense to Julie, she was a tremendous cook and all, but since we get WGBH as a local PBS station I've had Julia overload. Some Saturdays they run her pretty much from noon to 6:00.
> 
> Love Ming (my sil met him) and BBQ U. Also, the Rhode Island station shows Chef Staib from Philly's "City Tavern" in a series called "Taste of History" that is excellent for both cooks and history buffs. I'd watch Martha Stewart because she does do a very good job of going over the basics in her Martha's Cooking School that is playing right now, but her manner of speaking can put me right to sleep. Don't have that problem with ABC's "The Chew" though. It's more a cooking-light thing but I have made more than one of Michael Symon's dishes with great reviews from DH. As long as hubby's happy we're all happy.
> 
> OK, I guess I do watch more TV than I thought once I list everything. But it's mostly cooking stuff.


 
Martha talks down to her audience. Her tone of voice says it all. Very arrogant. I guess going to prison didn't teach her very much. So true about Julia. Give her a rest. Bring her back in ten years when there is a whole new audience who have only heard about her. I can't help wondering though if she would have adjusted to today's new kitchen cooking appliances.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> Love eating...love history. I don't get that program here but it sounds interesting.
> 
> A Taste of History | Cooking Shows | PBS Food
> 
> Episodes are available on you-tube so I'll check them out there.
> 
> A Taste of History in HD - YouTube
> 
> Thanks!



Good one for history buffs. He's filmed episodes at Williamsburg, Monticello and a few other historic homes around the country.  Also a couple episodes outside the country.  

It's predominantly hearth cooking.  I think we'd starve if I had to cook like that all the time, although our fireplace (the real clay-and-brick kind, not the pretty steel pre-fab junk) came in mighty handy the  Halloween that we lost power for 3 days.  Amazing how great hot dogs taste when held with a long campfork over the fire in the grate.


----------



## jharris

Come to think of it CG, I may have seen that program.

I remember a program where they used dogs in a squirrel cage to turn a rotisserie in a huge fireplace.

Think it was the same program where they combined different parts of fowl, game and fish in rather grotesque configurations and served them. 

Imagine what the good doctor Frankenstein would've served had he been a chef.

I can't remember what the practice was called but apparently it was quite the fashion at the time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> Come to think of it CG, I may have seen that program.
> 
> I remember a program where they used dogs in a squirrel cage to turn a rotisserie in a huge fireplace.
> 
> Think it was the same program where they combined different parts of fowl, game and fish in rather grotesque configurations and served them.
> 
> Imagine what the good doctor Frankenstein would've served had he been a chef.
> 
> I can't remember what the practice was called but apparently it was quite the fashion at the time.



jh, that must have been a different program!  I don't remember ever seeing digs turn the rotisserie and everything I've seen Chef make looks palatable.  You'd remember him if you saw him - he's a BIG German chef.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just started watching the new season of Masterchef UK


----------



## jharris

I watched Doc Marten again last night.

What a smart show. Funny and  poignant.

I'm hooked!


----------



## Addie

jharris said:


> I watched Doc Marten again last night.
> 
> What a smart show. Funny and poignant.
> 
> I'm hooked!


 
Spike and I have a date every Wednesday night at nine o'clock. Doc Martin. Right now they are showing a repeat of the first three seasons. They have finished filming Season Four. When it starts, I don't know. But I keep checking PBS for any news. 

This show is so well written. An absolute delight to watch. The facial expressions are so perfect.


----------



## Steve Kroll

My wife and I sat down yesterday and decided we are going to wean ourselves from cable TV. Our bill runs $177 a month and now they are planning to up it another $20 a month. That's almost $200 - which is what I paid for rent in my first apartment (granted, that was a while ago, but I still use it as a reference and think that paying more than $200 a month for anything short of a house is expensive).

I figure we can buy monthly cable internet and get rid of the TV broadcasts.

The first thing I am going to do is order a few antennas and start capitalizing on free over-the-air television transmissions for local channels and news/sports/etc. And I just read an article about how to set up a computer to act as a DVR. I have an extra computer and enough know-how to do this. We also have a Roku streaming video device with Hulu and Amazon video-on-demand. That covers almost everything except cable and premium programs. I may just have to miss out on those, but I guess we cheapskates can't have everything.


----------



## vitauta

i'm surprised at myself at returning to 'hannibal' for a second week.  despite my initial forebodings, i think i may be turning into a fan.  while i am making confessions, i might as well admit to watching 'shameless' and 'scandal' on a regular basis now, also....

doc martin, (from viewing the debut show), strikes me as being dated, and with a rather  predictable main character.


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Kroll said:


> My wife and I sat down yesterday and decided we are going to wean ourselves from cable TV. Our bill runs $177 a month and now they are planning to up it another $20 a month. That's almost $200...
> I may just have to miss out on those, but I guess we cheapskates can't have everything.



It's appalling that you have to spend that much for cable.  I grew up in an era when all TV was free.  

We paid around $200 for TV, internet and voice.  By switching providers I was able to cut my bill by $80 a month.  Much better now but still too much.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> It's appalling that you have to spend that much for cable.  I grew up in an era when all TV was free.
> 
> We paid around $200 for TV, internet and voice.  By switching providers I was able to cut my bill by $80 a month.  Much better now but still too much.


The cable company has us hooked like drug addicts. Mrs. K is convinced she has to have "Dexter", "Game of Thrones" and her premium channel shows, while I'm addicted to "Cooking Channel", "Food Network", "ESPN", and the like. It's such a ridiculous waste of money. And it's not like we couldn't find other free programs to fill the void if we cut those costs out of the picture. Hell, I'm finding I can be entertained for hours just surfing around YouTube and it's relatively easy to stream that video to the big TV.


----------



## Addie

I have the basic cable and internet. Cost is $139.00 a month. We have no choice in this building thanks to the Mayor signing with Comast and the only cable company in town. Thank heavens he has decided after more than 16 years in office, he is not going to run again.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> I have the basic cable and internet. Cost is $139.00 a month. We have no choice in this building thanks to the Mayor signing with Comast and the only cable company in town. Thank heavens he has decided after more than 16 years in office, he is not going to run again.



you mean that your only choices are $139/month vs. no cable or internet?  how can that be, addie?  i would expect you to be heading a class action suite for seniors, or something.

my basic tv cable/internet runs about $60/month, and i think that is paying too much....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> you mean that your only choices are $139/month vs. no cable or internet? how can that be, addie? i would expect you to be heading a class action suite for seniors, or something.
> 
> my basic tv cable/internet runs about $60/month, and i think that is paying too much....


 
The contract with Comcast is city wide. This building is wired for Comcast. All city buildings are. It is the only cable company in the city. When cable first came to Boston, there were two bids. The other company has all their wiring underneath the ground vs. pole wiring with Comcast. This city really got screwed for cable with this mayor. The new contract will be coming up soon for renewal. I wouldn't be surprised if the whole city raised their voices against Concast. And the mayor wonders why there are so many dishes on most of the homes. They look ugly, but I understand the frustration with Comcast.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Steve Kroll said:


> The cable company has us hooked like drug addicts. Mrs. K is convinced she has to have "Dexter", "Game of Thrones" and her premium channel shows, while I'm addicted to "Cooking Channel", "Food Network", "ESPN", and the like. It's such a ridiculous waste of money. And it's not like we couldn't find other free programs to fill the void if we cut those costs out of the picture. Hell, I'm finding I can be entertained for hours just surfing around YouTube and it's relatively easy to stream that video to the big TV.



We haven't had cable since the mid-1980s, dropping it back in the day when the then-wee'uns were busy with school, sports, scouts, theatre and/or dance.  When they got older we just never bothered going back.  Last year DH hooked up our old tower to the big-screen and has found way more to view free than he ever thought.  His motto:  If it's free, it's for me.   You might find a lot of the cooking shows you used to watch either at the network website or just by googling.  Lots of times Youtube has segments of shows so you have to take time hopping around to see it all.  Or just make friends with new stuff you find.  If you need help connecting things or looking for sites with free shows drop me a PM and we can work out the bugs.

As far as using an antenna, we have a 12 year old, 7 foot antenna in our attic.  We're about 60 miles SE of Boston, 50 miles NW of Providence, and we can pull in something like 18 stations, more if you count the spanish networks.  More than enough TV viewing chances to waste time and save money.


----------



## bakechef

Steve Kroll said:


> My wife and I sat down yesterday and decided we are going to wean ourselves from cable TV. Our bill runs $177 a month and now they are planning to up it another $20 a month. That's almost $200 - which is what I paid for rent in my first apartment (granted, that was a while ago, but I still use it as a reference and think that paying more than $200 a month for anything short of a house is expensive).
> 
> I figure we can buy monthly cable internet and get rid of the TV broadcasts.
> 
> The first thing I am going to do is order a few antennas and start capitalizing on free over-the-air television transmissions for local channels and news/sports/etc. And I just read an article about how to set up a computer to act as a DVR. I have an extra computer and enough know-how to do this. We also have a Roku streaming video device with Hulu and Amazon video-on-demand. That covers almost everything except cable and premium programs. I may just have to miss out on those, but I guess we cheapskates can't have everything.


That's exactly what we did.  We have windows 7 on the TV computer, and it has a built in media center with DVR ready to go.  I put a good sized antenna in the attic and connected it to the existing coax, all 4 TVs get signal from that.  We also have rokus in the bedrooms.  Setting all of this up, the system paid for itself in 6 months, the computer was brand new, I built it.

I decided on windows media center because of ease of setup, and a built in Netflix app.  All controlled with a Logitech remote.  We have a wireless keyboard with a track pad for surfing, also Logitech.  This setup works well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I don't have cable on my ancient television.   I can pull in 17 channels with my rabbit ears. 

I am worried that when my old set goes I will have to hook up to some sort of cable service to get one of those new flat screen televisions to work.

My biggest expense is for the internet and the land line telephone.  I can dump the phone and save about 50.00/month but, I would miss the internet connection and that is currently running about 40.00/month for unlimited service.

I suppose I could snitch my internet connection from the kids next door!


----------



## pacanis

Wow Steve. That's exactly what I've been trying to talk myself into doing. And I currently pay 96/month. It just seems like too much, but I like flipping channels and where would I be without my current sports networks and Deadliest Catch (and similar). 
Bakechef, we may need to start another forum and put you in charge of it! lol


----------



## JoAnn L.

jharris said:


> I just watched another episode of Craft in America on PBS.
> 
> Craft In America | PBS
> 
> This is a fantastic series that explores craft in many of its forms.
> 
> Pottery, woodworking, iron working, jewelry making, basket weaving etc.
> 
> Not only is technique shown but also the artists share the sources of their inspiration.
> 
> Wonderful!



I just got done watching Craft In America. I got it from Netflix. I enjoyed it very much. My DH really enjoyed watching the woodworking, he has his own work shop. I love the passion that these wonderful people have. Thanks for telling us about this great program.


----------



## bakechef

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't have cable on my ancient television.   I can pull in 17 channels with my rabbit ears.
> 
> I am worried that when my old set goes I will have to hook up to some sort of cable service to get one of those new flat screen televisions to work.
> 
> My biggest expense is for the internet and the land line telephone.  I can dump the phone and save about 50.00/month but, I would miss the internet connection and that is currently running about 40.00/month for unlimited service.
> 
> I suppose I could snitch my internet connection from the kids next door!



Nope, just plug your current antenna into the new flat screen TV and you are good to go, no converter box or cable box needed, there is a digital tuner built in.  I have one of those old style rooftop antennas hooked to three HD televisions.  You'll instantly have access to over the air crystal clear HD.

And you don't need any special, expensive cables either, the cable in my house is likely from 1986 when my house was built.  The cable coming from the wall to the TV is one of those that came from a VCR years ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thought of another end-around to watch some stuff without paying.  Check the library's list of DVDs.  I live in a town of 11,000 but my town library shares with about a third of the libraries in MA.  There was a book/media share between libraries in my old city of 33,000, so I'm going to guess it's everywhere.  Anyway, we have access to borrowing over 8000 titles.  All kinds too:  theatre releases, cable programs, PBS.  Freebies - yay!


----------



## Kylie1969

jharris said:


> I watched Doc Marten again last night.
> 
> What a smart show. Funny and  poignant.
> 
> I'm hooked!



I agree, great show


----------



## Steve Kroll

I took the first steps toward cable freedom today. First, I purchased a couple of antennas. Then my wife asked "will we be able to record programs we want to watch later?" So I did some Googling around and found an e-book on how to build your own DVR using an old computer and a few parts. That inspired me enough to go on eBay and find a nice 4-year-old computer for $56. To complete the system I bought additional memory, a larger hard drive (enough to store 80 hours of HD television), and a TV tuner card for the PC (includes a remote). The Linux-based DVR software (Mythbuntu) is free.

Total cost: $240.  Not much more than I am paying per month for cable.

I am psyched! Now the real challenge will be putting everything all together and getting the individual pieces to talk to one another.


----------



## bakechef

It's amazing the deals that you can get on used computers off ebay.  I got an off lease dual core Dell for $60 shipped that I use as my home media server.

I was going to go with mythbuntu, but no netflix with linux (because no access to Microsoft silverlight) I would have preferred a linux media center, but this pushed me to windows.


----------



## Steve Kroll

bakechef said:


> It's amazing the deals that you can get on used computers off ebay.  I got an off lease dual core Dell for $60 shipped that I use as my home media server.
> 
> I was going to go with mythbuntu, but no netflix with linux (because no access to Microsoft silverlight) I would have preferred a linux media center, but this pushed me to windows.


I was more concerned with not having a DVR. TiVo is another scam (you "buy" the unit and then they charge you a monthly subscription on top of that), so I didn't want to go that route. It looks like Mythbuntu does the same thing for free.

We've got 4 Roku boxes in the house. There's a Netflix channel on those (as well as Hulu Plus and Amazon VOD), or I can just run it on the PC and stream the video to the TV. We also have a Windows server set up with our entire movie library on it. All the Roku boxes will play those, too.

There's a ton of options out there for low cost entertainment. After doing some research, I honestly don't know why we've been throwing money away all this time. When we first moved to this town 15 years ago, we were paying a TOTAL of $60/mo for cable (including premium channels) and internet. They suckered us in and just kept gradually jacking the price up a little at a time so we wouldn't notice. 

To heck with 'em.


----------



## Cerise

And, then, there are the commercials.  This one makes me laugh. 

TEMPTATIONS TV Commercial: Boots (30 sec) - YouTube


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thought of another end-around to watch some stuff without paying. Check the library's list of DVDs. I live in a town of 11,000 but my town library shares with about a third of the libraries in MA. There was a book/media share between libraries in my old city of 33,000, so I'm going to guess it's everywhere. Anyway, we have access to borrowing over 8000 titles. All kinds too: theatre releases, cable programs, PBS. Freebies - yay!


 
CG, most of the cities and towns in Mass. participate in that program. So if your local library doesn't have what you want, they can get it from another town if necessary. Great program. I have taken advantage of it many times.


----------



## bakechef

Steve Kroll said:


> I was more concerned with not having a DVR. TiVo is another scam (you "buy" the unit and then they charge you a monthly subscription on top of that), so I didn't want to go that route. It looks like Mythbuntu does the same thing for free.
> 
> We've got 4 Roku boxes in the house. There's a Netflix channel on those (as well as Hulu Plus and Amazon VOD), or I can just run it on the PC and stream the video to the TV. We also have a Windows server set up with our entire movie library on it. All the Roku boxes will play those, too.
> 
> There's a ton of options out there for low cost entertainment. After doing some research, I honestly don't know why we've been throwing money away all this time. When we first moved to this town 15 years ago, we were paying a TOTAL of $60/mo for cable (including premium channels) and internet. They suckered us in and just kept gradually jacking the price up a little at a time so we wouldn't notice.
> 
> To heck with 'em.



I wanted everything in one platform for the luddite in my household, lol.  

I use plex on my media server to serve up my digital media to Roku boxes and phones, tablets and such, works really well.

Been cable free for over 2 years and with this setup, I don't see us going back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> I wanted everything in one platform for the luddite in my household, lol.


HEY!  I resemble that!

Bet "the Luddite" can do things you can't do.  In this house DH and I speak totally different languages.  He talks "Tech" and I talk "Culinary".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> CG, most of the cities and towns in Mass. participate in that program. So if your local library doesn't have what you want, they can get it from another town if necessary. Great program. I have taken advantage of it many times.



Addie, I was just saying that if they do that kind of stuff out in "the sticks" they must to it everywhere else.  I actually volunteer at out town's library so I promote them every chance I get.

I remember back in pre-historic times (before computers) our city's library back home did a book share program.  Now THAT was an accomplishment.  Nowadays I can log in from home, peruse the library site, and order anything I want that they might have.  Almost as cool as the invention of the toaster.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hmmm...The Masters build up is on the TV and the Golf Watcher is in the office playing on his computer.  At least it's something I can ignore.  There are things I can't ignore because they annoy me so much.


----------



## Kayelle

We record nearly every TV show we like so we can watch the shows when we want, and be able to fast forward through all the annoying commercials. We thought we'd watch the first show of *Hannibal* last night, as I had been looking forward to having a crime show to watch during the summer when everything else is reruns. *Criminal Minds* is about at the top of my favorites list and although it can be gruesome as so many of these shows are, *Hannibal* did me in. OMG, no way no how can I watch that!  My limit has been reached!


----------



## vitauta

i didn't expect to like hannibal myself.  well, 'like' isn't the best word for how i feel about hannibal.  but it intrigues me in a way that a show like 'bones' and some of the others couldn't and didn't. so far, anyhow, i 'like' hannibal.  we'll see how it develops....


----------



## Dawgluver

I find I "like" Hannibal too.


----------



## Kayelle

I too really wanted to "like" this new show Vit and Dawg. Because the pathology of the criminal mind really fascinates me, I can generally overlook the gore involved as hard as that is to do sometimes. I also wanted to watch Hannibal because I really liked Laurence Fishburne who was once on CSI, another favorite of mine. Oh well, now I know my limit. Cutting up the lungs on the kitchen breadboard did me in.


----------



## jharris

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> The first thing I am going to do is order a few antennas and start capitalizing on free over-the-air television transmissions for local channels and news/sports....



I hear ya Steve. I will not buy cable because I refuse to pay for channels I have no interest in watching.

That would be akin to a restaurant forcing you to order everything on the menu when all I want is soup and a sandwich. 

Don't buy antennas! 

I made one of these and it works beautifully.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...LccO9Y&sig=AHIEtbS0TpyTBqz0qA1N-YdEFPb7cfmiKA

Oops! I just realized that you have already purchased antennas.

Still, for the rest of you....

Also, I enjoy Dexter, Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire and other cable series.

I simply rent them and watch them in big chunks, with no commercials and have the ability to pause when I want a snack or a potty break.


----------



## vitauta

Kayelle said:


> I too really wanted to "like" this new show Vit and Dawg. Because the pathology of the criminal mind really fascinates me, I can generally overlook the gore involved as hard as that is to do sometimes. I also wanted to watch Hannibal because I really liked Laurence Fishburne who was once on CSI, another favorite of mine. Oh well, now I know my limit. Cutting up the lungs on the kitchen breadboard did me in.




laurence fishburne indeed makes for a great incentive to watch a show.  his appearance on hannibal was icing on the cake for me. he was an unexpected gift.  as good as ted dansen is on nci, i had been missing lf on the show.  i just hope the character he is playing on hannibal gets better treatment (smarter lines) from the writers in future episodes.  

sorry this one didn't work out for you, kayelle.  maybe my myopia has something to do with an elevated tolerance for gory scenes....


----------



## vitauta

jharris said:


> I hear ya Steve. I will not buy cable because I refuse to pay for channels I have no interest in watching.
> 
> That would be akin to a restaurant forcing you to order everything on the menu when all I want is soup and a sandwich.
> 
> Don't buy antennas!
> 
> I made one of these and it works beautifully.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...LccO9Y&sig=AHIEtbS0TpyTBqz0qA1N-YdEFPb7cfmiKA
> 
> Oops! I just realized that you have already purchased antennas.
> 
> Still, for the rest of you....
> 
> Also, I enjoy Dexter, Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire and other cable series.
> 
> I simply rent them and watch them in big chunks, with no commercials and have the ability to pause when I want a snack or a potty break.



how do you mean, jharris, that you watch the shows in big chunks?  you pay $2, or whatever, for each episode, but don't view them until you have a movie-length's worth?  
i'd like to find an inexpensive way to watch nurse jackie, for instance. is buying a season's series my best bet?


----------



## Dawgluver

Having read all the Thomas Harris novels many years ago, I'm thinking Jack Crawford (Fishburn's character) was somewhat a clueless twit in the books, though I may be wrong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harris's novels were good enough for me...I don't need any visuals.


----------



## SherryDAmore

This is a trend:  Broadcasters worry about 'Zero TV' homes


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Having read all the Thomas Harris novels many years ago, I'm thinking Jack Crawford (Fishburn's character) was somewhat a clueless twit in the books, though I may be wrong.




good to know, dawg.  i haven't read thomas harris, but if jack crawford needs to be a twit in hannibal, then sorry to say, this NOT a role for fishburne.  that could  turn out to be MY final straw with this show....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> good to know, dawg.  i haven't read thomas harris, but if jack crawford needs to be a twit in hannibal, then sorry to say, this NOT a role for fishburne.  that could  turn out to be MY final straw with this show....



Oh, you need to read Red Dragon and Silence of the Lambs, Vit!  Good stuff!  The TV version of Red Dragon was pretty good, it may have been called something else.  (Ah, found it, Manhunter).  And  I watch SOTL whenever it's on.


----------



## pacanis

LF will always be Morpheus to me 

So this Hannibal show is about "the" Hannibal? As in Clarice?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> LF will always be Morpheus to me
> 
> So this Hannibal show is about "the" Hannibal? As in Clarice?



Yes.  It's a prequel, so no Clarice, yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yes.  It's a prequel, so no Clarice, yet.



William Petersen from CSI played the cop in Red Dragon.  That one was so good....


----------



## pacanis

Neat. A prequel.
I thought the prequel movie was good. What was that, Hannibal Rising? Where he's a kid growing up.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, you need to read Red Dragon and Silence of the Lambs, Vit!  Good stuff!  The TV version of Red Dragon was pretty good, it may have been called something else.  (Ah, found it, Manhunter).  And  I watch SOTL whenever it's on.




red dragon?  done.  it's on my kfpc, soon as i finish waging heavy peace. i guess i won't be sleeping nights for awhile....

now dawg, i reserve the right to suggest one book that i will expect YOU to read, ok?  i have one in mind in the near future.  it is not out yet.

what is sotl?


----------



## pacanis

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## vitauta

duh, thanks pac. i shouldn't have had to ask.

meanwhile, back at the ranch, jodie foster grew up and got gay....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Her happiness has nothing to do with the great movies she has made.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Her happiness has nothing to do with the great movies she has made.




oh, i know. absolutely. but receiving a lifetime achievement award is bound to bring out a little extra spark of joy in someone....


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Her happiness has nothing to do with the great movies she has made.



+1

Looking forward to my assignment, Vit!  You must give me a hint.

You will enjoy the Tooth Fairy.....creeped me out.  And I'm not easily creepable.


----------



## vitauta

a hint, okay, dawg i just hope it doesn't ruin the mystery that's hanging in the air...(no, it's not a mystery)
  this is a book written by a women i have admired for years. but not for her writing. the book is bound to be highly controversial.  it will go against some strong personal beliefs of mine. i am eagerly waiting for it to come out.  it will be very soon.

there ya go, dawg.  if you guess it, you still have to read it. and write a book report on it...


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> i didn't expect to like hannibal myself.  well, 'like' isn't the best word for how i feel about hannibal.  but it intrigues me in a way that a show like 'bones' and some of the others couldn't and didn't. so far, anyhow, i 'like' hannibal.  we'll see how it develops....



I may give that one a try too


----------



## jharris

vitauta said:
			
		

> how do you mean, jharris, that you watch the shows in big chunks?  you pay $2, or whatever, for each episode, but don't view them until you have a movie-length's worth?
> i'd like to find an inexpensive way to watch nurse jackie, for instance. is buying a season's series my best bet?



Sorry Vitauta,

I rent the DVDs from my fave video store at about $3.00 per. Each disk usually has 4 episodes on it.

Granted I'm watching these after waiting for them to be released on video and I'm always a season behind but I enjoy watching the episodes back to back because I don't have to wait a week between episodes.

I really like to set aside a weekend and watch entire seasons.


----------



## jharris

SherryDAmore said:
			
		

> This is a trend:  Broadcasters worry about 'Zero TV' homes



Very interesting Sherry. Thanks for posting.

People are often incredulous when I tell them I don't have cable.

I'll sign up for cable when the providers offer their channels a la carte and I only have to pay for channels that I'm interested in.

I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> ...People are often incredulous when I tell them I don't have cable....



Same for our house!  People must think we see NO TV.  Meh, I see enough to get a fix (if you don't count news-as-noise when I cook it's rarely more than 2 hours a day).  I'm a reader.  Give me a stack of books and I'm happy.  Magazines or box labels work too.


----------



## jharris

Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> Same for our house!  People must think we see NO TV.  Meh, I see enough to get a fix (if you don't count news-as-noise when I cook it's rarely more than 2 hours a day).  I'm a reader.  Give me a stack of books and I'm happy.  Magazines or box labels work too.



Yes! I must get back to reading more! 

My problem is that the only time I have time to read is at days end after chores and dinner.

I find myself dropping off to sleep after a few pages.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yeah, real life has a way of intruding on living, eh?  I've found a couple of authors that write story lines with what I consider "the cliff".  Once you reach a certain point in the story line you have no choice but to keep reading till the end!  I've been known to be chased to bed by birds singing as dawn breaks.  Good think I don't have a job or kids that need me to get up in the morning.


----------



## bakechef

jharris said:


> Very interesting Sherry. Thanks for posting.
> 
> People are often incredulous when I tell them I don't have cable.
> 
> I'll sign up for cable when the providers offer their channels a la carte and I only have to pay for channels that I'm interested in.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath!



That's the biggest problem that I have, all those channels that I would be forced to pay for that I don't want.  And another thing that bugs me, is that there is always a channel or two that you want, but it isn't on the basic tier, you have to jump a tier or two to get what you want to watch, then you are paying more money, and gaining more useless channels.  All this before you even think of premium channels!

Many of the people that I hang around with (20s-30s age group) don't have cable.  They get what they need over the air or online.  They also tend to be creative types and avid readers.  Even without cable, we, in this household watch a lot of TV.


----------



## pacanis

Same here. I hate that the one or two channels I want, that would seemingly fit in with all the other channels of that genre, are in another package.

I stayed up and watched Vikings last night on TV. The past few weeks I have watched the series online. Even though I was watching the shows on my  monitor at work I much preferred the whole experience of the show. 
When did they start showing you a clip of something in the next segment before cutting to the commercial? That's as stupid as these shows that start out after a commercial by recapping the previous segment... like we're too stupid to remember what went on 3 minutes earlier. Just show the dang show. I don't need them jumping forward. I'll see that part when we get to it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

When I had the full range of cable I found that the 80/20 rule kicked in.

I spent 80% of my time watching 20% or less of the available channels.

Now without cable it is still the same.

I am a creature of habit and look forward to certain programs week after week.

If it is Sunday it is EastEnders, if it is Thursday it is Person of Interest etc...

It is really not much different now than it was when I was a kid and we only had three television networks to choose from.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The TV is on all the time, Shrek changes channels as he likes and then goes to sleep.  Usually I just ignore what is on, but some programs annoy me and I will change them if he is sleeping through it.  I think I'm going to just start turning it off when he goes to sleep.  I wish most of the shows I like were not on cable, I would really miss BBC America.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The TV is on all the time, Shrek changes channels as he likes and then goes to sleep.  Usually I just ignore what is on, but some programs annoy me and I will change them if he is sleeping through it.  I think I'm going to just start turning it off when he goes to sleep.  I wish most of the shows I like were not on cable, I would really miss BBC America.



I think you should invest in an inexpensive universal remote.

When Shrek flips the channel you can flip it back.

This one is right out of Grumpy Old Men!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I think you should invest in an inexpensive universal remote.
> 
> When Shrek flips the channel you can flip it back.
> 
> This one is right out of Grumpy Old Men!



That would be fun...

I feel triumphant in getting him to stop switching to Letterman at night and wandering off.  He said, "I thought you liked it!"  Nope, it's just what you always switch to and then wander off.  I never turn the TV on, while he was in the hospital the only thing that was on was a music channel, I watched nothing the two weeks he was in the hospital and rehab.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> I am a creature of habit and look forward to certain programs week after week.
> 
> If it is Sunday it is EastEnders, if it is Thursday it is Person of Interest etc...
> 
> It is really not much different now than it was when I was a kid and we only had three television networks to choose from.


Same here except for me my two must watch are "Castle" on Monday nights (although, I must confess, they rerun old episodes here on the weekends, two networks and the same two reruns on each, just different times - we try to catch each episode, but only once) and "BBT" on Thursdays.  LOVE those nerds!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The TV is on all the time, Shrek changes channels as he likes and then goes to sleep.  Usually I just ignore what is on, but some programs annoy me and I will change them if he is sleeping through it.  I think I'm going to just start turning it off when he goes to sleep.  I wish most of the shows I like were not on cable, I would really miss BBC America.
> 
> That would be fun...
> ********************************************************
> ...........I never turn the TV on, while he was in the hospital the only thing that was on was a music channel, I watched nothing the two weeks he was in the hospital and rehab.



When Himself falls asleep watching something I'll turn the volume down a little.  If that doesn't wake him in a minute or two, *poof* off goes the TV.

Hmm, didn't turn TV shows on the whole time Shrek wasn't home?  There has to be somewhere you could ship him off to - just not as drastic as a hospital.  Then again, in my DH's case the kitty just _might_ trip him coming down the steps. _ (*gasp*  Did I type that with my "outside fingers"? ... )_


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That would be fun...
> 
> I feel triumphant in getting him to stop switching to Letterman at night and wandering off. He said, "I thought you liked it!" Nope, it's just what you always switch to and then wander off. I never turn the TV on, while he was in the hospital the only thing that was on was a music channel, I watched nothing the two weeks he was in the hospital and rehab.


 
Those music channels put me to sleep at night. I listen to soft classicals. Very soothing. Something I can hum to.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The TV is on all the time, Shrek changes channels as he likes and then goes to sleep.  Usually I just ignore what is on, but some programs annoy me and I will change them if he is sleeping through it.  I think I'm going to just start turning it off when he goes to sleep.  I wish most of the shows I like were not on cable, I would really miss BBC America.



If you turn off the TV, it will wake him up for sure!


----------



## jharris

I really enjoy Poirot as well.

As far as mysteries go I also enjoyed PBSs presentations of a modern era Sherlock Homes... 

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/sherlock/

And a Swedish detective in Wallander...

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/wallander/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Same here except for me my two must watch are "Castle" on Monday nights (although, I must confess, they rerun old episodes here on the weekends, two networks and the same two reruns on each, just different times - we try to catch each episode, but only once) and "BBT" on Thursdays.  LOVE those nerds!



Castle and BBT, here too.  Slap on Person of Interest, NCIS and Elementary and my week is set...unless The Voice is on, which it is!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> When Himself falls asleep watching something I'll turn the volume down a little.  If that doesn't wake him in a minute or two, *poof* off goes the TV.
> 
> Hmm, didn't turn TV shows on the whole time Shrek wasn't home?  There has to be somewhere you could ship him off to - just not as drastic as a hospital.  Then again, in my DH's case the kitty just _might_ trip him coming down the steps. _ (*gasp*  Did I type that with my "outside fingers"? ... )_



We are low census at work again...I may have to push Shrek down the stairs or trip old folks in the mall...maybe I'll just take a vacation  The last time we were low census I got Shrek a bed at work...  Poor Shrek!!!


----------



## Snip 13

Busy watching Heroes. We're on season 4. Wonder what we can watch next?
Any suggestions guys?

We've finished The Grimm, Vampire Diaries, Smallville, Supernatural, True Blood, The Mentalist, Prison Break, Two Broke Girls, Big bang Theory , Lost, The taste etc etc.


----------



## vitauta

sorry snippers, but i have to recuse myself on this one.


----------



## jharris

If you can get it the CBS series "The Closer" is very very good.

Its about a brilliant Las Angeles homicide detective that always finds a devious way to get a murderer to either confess to the crime or implicate themselves in such a way as as to assure their conviction.

She's a southern gal from Georgia who has that disarming southern charm.

She uses a combination of this charm and the "dumb hick" stereotype to lull the perps into a false sense of security and keep them off balance.

I've been a fan of Kyra Sedgwick since I saw her in Phenomenon and she dies not disappoint in this series.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0458253/

Another outstanding series that comes to mind is Medium.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0412175/

Be prepared to be hooked by either one of these programs.


----------



## Snip 13

Thank you  I'll start with The Closer.


----------



## jharris

You won't be sorry. Enjoy!


----------



## Kylie1969

I like the sound of The Closer, cheers Jeff


----------



## Kayelle

We watched the opening season of *Deadliest Catch * last night. I'm not sure why I've enjoyed this show for so many seasons but I do. Hard working hard living interesting manly men makes for compelling TV. I find myself really caring about most of them.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> We watched the opening season of *Deadliest Catch *last night. I'm not sure why I've enjoyed this show for so many seasons but I do. Hard working hard living interesting manly men makes for compelling TV. I find myself really caring about most of them.


 
My second husband was a commercial fisherman/shrimper. I used to watch this show. Never missed it. But I found it too stressful. Evertime they would show a man overboard or in the water, I would get that same sick feeling in my stomach that I got the night my husband went into the Atlantic. He came home wrapped in a CG blanket and his underwear. Too many bad memories of friends lost at sea.


----------



## pacanis

Kayelle said:


> We watched the opening season of *Deadliest Catch *last night. I'm not sure why I've enjoyed this show for so many seasons but I do. Hard working hard living interesting manly men makes for compelling TV. I find myself really caring about most of them.


 
I had a hard time figuring out which episode was the actual season opener.


----------



## vitauta

few vintage shows work for me, but i tuned in to see one of my 'babies of the eighties', tom selleck, for an episode of magnum, p.i. today, and found it to be thoroughly enjoyable.  same adorable hunky hottie in shorts, driving a candy red ferrari 'borrowed' from his rich absentee boss, mr. masters, and matching wits with higgins, the eccentric manager of the hawaiian estate where they both reside. he's a laid back, but effective private investigator with laughing blue eyes and a sexy, easy-going charm that just won't quit...
magnum, pi is every bit as good as i remembered it, yumm.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> ...
> magnum, pi is every bit as good as i remembered it, yumm.



And good, ol' Tom is still just as "yumm" in "Blue Bloods" as he was back then.  I try to catch the "Jesse Stone" TV movies when those show up too.  They have all of them at our library system...hmm, maybe a little something to keep warn with this coming winter.


----------



## vitauta

sorry, but i don't care for tom's blue bloods show.  actually, it would be more accurate to say that i can't abide blue bloods. i think it is the writing that puts me off.  i haven't been able to sit through an entire episode, despite several attempts to do so, for tom, for old time's sake....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> And good, ol' Tom is still just as "yumm" in "Blue Bloods" as he was back then.  I try to catch the "Jesse Stone" TV movies when those show up too.  They have all of them at our library system...hmm, maybe a little something to keep warn with this coming winter.



I think he is a better actor now than he was when he was younger.  

I always hoped they would make a TV series or a few movies based on Lilian Jackson Braun's Cat Who mystery books.  I think Tom Selleck would be great playing James Mackintosh Qwilleran.

Sort of a male Jessica Fletcher!


----------



## jharris

Kayelle said:
			
		

> We watched the opening season of Deadliest Catch  last night. I'm not sure why I've enjoyed this show for so many seasons but I do. Hard working hard living interesting manly men makes for compelling TV. I find myself really caring about most of them.



Great show! I couldn't do what they do.

I once worked on a tuna boat and had a serious issue with sea sickness.

We were out for a week off the US NW Pacific coast.

If that was a pacific sea I would hate to see the North Atlantic!

Hats off to those gents.


----------



## Addie

I have been wathcing this week's episode of Nature. I don't know if it is this week's event or what, but my stomach just couldn't handle eels tonight.


----------



## jharris

My weeknight bedtime routine is to get into bed and watch The Twilight Zone then Perry Mason back to back.

That session ends at 11:30 which is my bedtime.

As it's 11:27 now I bid you all a good night. Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a lovely sleep Jeff, catch ya tomorrow


----------



## Kayelle

Is anyone but me interested in American Idol or Dancing with the Stars? It's a given that some people really hate this kind of show, so if there's no interest I'll just move on.


----------



## MrsLMB

Kayelle said:


> Is anyone but me interested in American Idol or Dancing with the Stars? It's a given that some people really hate this kind of show, so if there's no interest I'll just move on.


 
I've always been a huge fan of American Idol .. but this time I just can't watch.  Niki whatever her name is makes me naseous and I tried .. I really did .. but I just couldn't take her look, her degredation, her mouth .. so sad to see someone like being some sort of role model.

I do keep up with Dancing and also Survivor though !


----------



## Kayelle

MrsLMB said:


> I've always been a huge fan of American Idol .. but this time I just can't watch.  Niki whatever her name is makes me naseous and I tried .. I really did .. but I just couldn't take her look, her degredation, her mouth .. so sad to see someone like being some sort of role model.
> 
> I do keep up with Dancing and also Survivor though !



I know what you mean Mrs. At first I was really put off by that Niki, but I must admit she's grown on me as a judge. Actually, although she looks and acts like a real doofus she has some really intelligent remarks with the singers. Who I'm really surprised about is Mariah Carey as a judge. She doesn't seem to be able to put two words together without looking up at the ceiling looking for god to put words in her mouth.  Anyway, I'm looking for Candice to be the next AI.......she is just fabulous!
DWTS is always entertaining to me, but I gave up on Survivor long ago although I used to really enjoy it in the early seasons. Who do you predict will take the mirror ball with DWTS?


----------



## MrsLMB

I am not good at predicting winners on DWTS .. except for when Jennifer Grey was on.  

But I am really liking Kellie Pickler .. she's just so darn cute and she can do more than she gives herself credit for.  

I was happy to see Maks and Karina back even though it was only for once.

Who is your fav on DWTS?


----------



## kadesma

MrsLMB said:


> I am not good at predicting winners on DWTS .. except for when Jennifer Grey was on.
> 
> But I am really liking Kellie Pickler .. she's just so darn cute and she can do more than she gives herself credit for.
> 
> I was happy to see Maks and Karina back even though it was only for once.
> 
> Who is your fav on DWTS?


 ME MEEEE I love Derek and Kellie and Maks is one of my favs What happened to his reign on dwths? some of the others are not so hot but I do love the show.
kades


----------



## MrsLMB

kadesma said:


> ME MEEEE I love Derek and Kellie and Maks is one of my favs What happened to his reign on dwths? some of the others are not so hot but I do love the show.
> kades


 
I really don't know what happened that Maks is not on any longer.  He may have gotten burnt out.  I love watching him dance .. and Derek too.


----------



## Kayelle

Personally, I think Maks got way too full of himself with some of his diva attitudes and his mouth with the judges last year. My guess is the powers that be, put him in a time out. His attitude really gripes me, like a spoiled child. 

Derick, on the other hand is the polar opposite, and the best professional teacher and dancer on the show, imo. I think he and Kellie Pickler will walk away the winners, although that 16 yr old Disney star is just remarkable.


----------



## buckytom

pacnar, i couldn't agree more about how they show a clip of what's in the next scene on "vikings" being really annoying. fortunately, i record it on dvr so i get to skip those parts.

anyone watching "game of thrones"? very good so far this season.

i watched the premier of "defiance" this past week. pretty cheesey production values. after all of it's build up, i was disappointed. it's not much different than any of the really bad saturday night campy movie of the week on the sci-fi channel.


----------



## pacanis

I haven't heard of Defiance... or being so close to April 15th did you mean De-Finance? lol

There's a couple series on Netflix I've been meaning to check out. They have been sending me emails advertising a new one.


----------



## vitauta

this weekend i came across a national geographic series, 'locked up abroad' on hulu. it has had me absolutely riveted to its stark, horrifically true-to-life stories, typically about tourists or journalists in hostage situations in various countries around the world.  
one problem though, is that the episodes fall into two distinct categories--one  being treasure and the other, unfortunately, trash. i mention this so that you don't miss out on an extraordinary series by 'throwing out the baby'....

'highly recommendeds' of mine (so far) by country:  india, panama, colombia, pakistan, iraq....


----------



## jharris

I think I've seen that Vituata.

A harsh reminder to mind ourselves carefully when travelling abroad.

Still, even on our best behaviour its possible to find ourselves caught up in something.


----------



## Addie

Does anyone ever catch or watch "the World's Dumbest...." Why is it that most of the stupid people are men? Very rarely do you see a woman doing something stupid. 

Tonight I watch Call The Midwife, then Masterpiece Classic and wanted to watch the new show on PBS. But I got sidetracked with problems on my computer. Call The Midwife was so painful to watch tonight. It was about a woman giving birth to a baby with spina bifida. Unfortunately in my lifetime I have seen three babies born with that.


----------



## jharris

Addie said:
			
		

> Does anyone ever catch or watch "the World's Dumbest...." Why is it that most of the stupid people are men? Very rarely do you see a woman doing something stupid.



Could it be that men by their nature are likely to take risks and push the edge?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's cuz you guys are always trying to impress the wimminfolk.  Doing the dishes would do it for me.


----------



## jharris

Laughing!

However, I like my theory better.

That my theory and I'm stickin' tuit!


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> Does anyone ever catch or watch "the World's Dumbest...." Why is it that most of the stupid people are men? Very rarely do you see a woman doing something stupid.


 

they'e just sneakier...


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Does anyone ever catch or watch "the World's Dumbest...." Why is it that most of the stupid people are men? Very rarely do you see a woman doing something stupid.


 
My guess is it's because watching something so commonplace just doesn't make for entertaining TV. Who wants to watch something they see everytime they step out the door or visit Walmart?


----------



## tinlizzie

Funny you should ask, Pac.  Last night there was a program on Discovery Channel about the Watergate break-in -- Robert Redford was in charge, I believe -- with reporter Bob Woodward, to rehash and pursue something or other about it.  When the time came, and maybe it has to do with finishing a harrowing week or maybe it was having lived through the Nixon years, I watched Hee Haw instead.    Sensory overload.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's cuz you guys are always trying to impress the wimminfolk.  Doing the dishes would do it for me.




"No woman ever shot a man while he was doing dishes." Magnet on my fridge...


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> Funny you should ask, Pac. Last night there was a program on Discovery Channel about the Watergate break-in -- Robert Redford was in charge, I believe -- with reporter Bob Woodward, to rehash and pursue something or other about it. When the time came, and maybe it has to do with finishing a harrowing week or maybe it was having lived through the Nixon years, I watched Hee Haw instead.  Sensory overload.


 
Dang, Hee Haw was on? And I wasted my time watching that Watergate special 
BTW, does RR strike anyone else as a bit odd? He did not age well and that messed up red hair just doesn't agree with me. Maybe that's because I watched him in Jeremiah Johnson earlier in the day. I guess I like his characters better. Dustin Hoffman seemed like a normal guy. RR a bit of an eccentric. At least IMO.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> "No woman ever shot a man while he was doing dishes." Magnet on my fridge...


 
Are you trying to say the safest place in my house is in front of the sink?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Are you trying to say the safest place in my house is in front of the sink?



Well...Shrek thinks so...


----------



## Hoot

My kids and grand kids have discovered Merchants Mill Pond State Park. They are big fans of shows like "Swamp People" and such. The park is the northernmost range for alligators. They want to see one so bad...so far, no luck but they did see a rather large cottonmouth moccasin last Saturday. Sometimes I fret about these shows. Things ain't always like they appear on TV. I have tried to instill in them the fact that they should leave such creatures be. Moccasins can be mighty aggressive this time of year.


----------



## Kayelle

vitauta said:


> this weekend i came across a national geographic series, 'locked up abroad' on hulu. it has had me absolutely riveted to its stark, horrifically true-to-life stories, typically about tourists or journalists in hostage situations in various countries around the world.
> one problem though, is that the episodes fall into two distinct categories--one  being treasure and the other, unfortunately, trash. i mention this so that you don't miss out on an extraordinary series by 'throwing out the baby'....
> 
> 'highly recommendeds' of mine (so far) by country:  india, panama, colombia, pakistan, iraq....



I find "Locked up Abroad" really interesting too Vit. I thought we were pretty informed about what wouldn't get us thrown in the clink abroad until I read this news report the other day. US tourist faces trial in Turkey over 'stones' - SCNow: World
We also like to bring souvenir rocks home, although we are about to leave for Hawaii in a few minutes, and we know all about not bringing home rocks from there with the wrath of Pele.


----------



## cjmmytunes

*My TV Favorites*

Lets see - I've got several shows that I watch:

Weekdays:
The View
The Chew
General Hospital

Weekly:
The Voice
Revolution
Body of Proof
Nashville

Weekends:
Cooking shows
Too Cute!
CMT's Hot 20 countdown
Dog & Beth - On The Hunt


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Castle and BBT, here too.  Slap on Person of Interest, NCIS and Elementary and my week is set...unless The Voice is on, which it is!



Another The Voice fan?  I LOVE it! I DVR it for my mom.  Who is your favorite judge?  I'm stuck between Adam and Blake.  My mom LOVES Blake.  Last year CeeLo made us both fall out of our chairs laughing sometimes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

cjmmytunes said:


> Lets see - I've got several shows that I watch:
> 
> Weekends:
> 
> Dog & Beth - On The Hunt



I love Dog the Bounty Hunter and his family!

It is bad television at its finest!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Aunt Bea said:


> I love Dog the Bounty Hunter and his family!
> 
> It is bad television at its finest!



I used to watch it when it was on A&E and Ozzie was doing the theme song for it.  The new one is just Bog, Beth and Leland.  I always thought he was hot, although I'm probably old enough to be his mama.


----------



## Aunt Bea

cjmmytunes said:


> I used to watch it when it was on A&E and Ozzie was doing the theme song for it.  The new one is just Bog, Beth and Leland.  I always thought he was hot, although I'm probably old enough to be his mama.



I see one of the old shows that is in syndication now.  

It has the whole family.  

Including Baby Lyssa!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Aunt Bea said:


> I see one of the old shows that is in syndication now.
> 
> It has the whole family.
> 
> Including Baby Lyssa!



I like Baby Lyssa. Is it one before she got married and had baby #2 or after?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> Another The Voice fan?  I LOVE it! I DVR it for my mom.  Who is your favorite judge?  I'm stuck between Adam and Blake.  My mom LOVES Blake.  Last year CeeLo made us both fall out of our chairs laughing sometimes.



Vitauta and I are both The Voice fans.  I am very partial to Adam.


----------



## buckytom

Hoot said:


> My kids and grand kids have discovered Merchants Mill Pond State Park. They are big fans of shows like "Swamp People" and such. The park is the northernmost range for alligators. They want to see one so bad...so far, no luck but they did see a rather large cottonmouth moccasin last Saturday. Sometimes I fret about these shows. Things ain't always like they appear on TV. I have tried to instill in them the fact that they should leave such creatures be. Moccasins can be mighty aggressive this time of year.




a number of years ago i was canoeing and fishing in a lake/river system in south jersey on a very hot day. i decided to pull my canoe up to a small island (big rock, really) in the middle of the lake, and hop out to take a dip in the water to cool off. as i swam around a little, i saw what i thought was a branch floating towards me in the flow of the slow current. as it got closer, it changed direction a bit and headed towards me. roughly at the same time, we raised our heads out of the water to get a better look at each other. it was a water moccasin!  we both screamed like girls and immediately swam in opposite directions, me headed back to the safety of my canoe and the snake darting for the opposite bank. thank god it wasn't in an aggressive mood since i was alone and a good mile or so from where my car was parked, and the nearest hospital was at least a half hour from there.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Vitauta and I are both The Voice fans.  I am very partial to Adam.



Did you get a chance to watch it last night?  I just got through and it was wonderful.  I just LOVE our DVR!


----------



## Andy M.

I especially love my DVR during baseball season.  I record all the series we like automatically so we don't miss any shows.  So we watch the baseball game live and fill in with the recorded shows for those nights when there is no game or no new shows.  Not to mention that we can watch two one-hour shows in an hour and a half.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We don't have a DVR so we catch our regular shows via internet, either on Hulu or the network's website.  But last night I wanted to watch "Castle" as it ran so I flopped on my recliner, put our little notebook "Squirt" on my tummy, and watched the play-by-play on Gameday interspersed with the storyline.  I love technology!   Bonus ~ my team won.


----------



## Addie

jharris said:


> Could it be that men by their nature are likely to take risks and push the edge?


 
I have known a few men I would have liked to push over the edge! But they have laws about homicide.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Is anyone but me interested in American Idol or Dancing with the Stars? It's a given that some people really hate this kind of show, so if there's no interest I'll just move on.


 
Every Monday the old ladies have Bingo in the community room. They start at 6 p.m. and at 7:45 you hear loud talking in the hallways and then all the doors slamming. They make sure they are all in their comfy seats for DWTS. My daughter is another one. Don't call when you know that show is on. She will not answer the phone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> Could it be that men by their nature are likely to take risks and push the edge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known a few men I would have liked to push over the edge! But they have laws about homicide.
Click to expand...


Oh Addie!


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> I have known a few men I would have liked to push over the edge! But they have laws about homicide.



Wow!  So sad.  I really like most of the men I have came into contact with.


----------



## jharris

Addie said:
			
		

> I have known a few men I would have liked to push over the edge! But they have laws about homicide.



Guess it goes both ways.

My take...no marriage = no divorce or homicide charges, no nagging, I do what I like, when I like and how I like.

I only have too justify my actions to my employer and when I get home...sweet serenity!

I love the freedom of being single.


----------



## Dawgluver

jharris said:


> Guess it goes both ways.
> 
> My take...no marriage = no divorce or homicide charges, no nagging, I do what I like, when I like and how I like.
> 
> I only have too justify my actions to my employer and when I get home...sweet serenity!
> 
> I love the freedom of being single.



Carol Burnett once said something like, "I would get married again, but only if we had separate houses."

CWS has the right idea, she has separate houses too.

Had to watch "Hell's Kitchen" tonight.  Need to figure out the recording thingy on our DTV, so I could watch The Voice too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Anyone watching The Voice?


----------



## buckytom

what'd you say?


----------



## Kylie1969

Ahh, we have 2 fans, Fi and V, cool!

Do you get the UK and AU versions of it over there?


----------



## buckytom

saw, i've reached an all time low. even kylie is ignoring my jokes.. 

when the chief bails, i'm done.


----------



## Kylie1969

Tom, no, I did not ignore your joke...to be honest, I didnt get it 

I would never intentionally ignore you Tom


----------



## Addie

I am presently watching a 1957 B&W Perry Mason show. So predictible. You could miss the first 45 minutes and get the whole thing summed up the last 15 minutes. But I will watch the whole show.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've only seen the US version of The Voice, was not aware there were versions in the UK and Oz.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Kylie1969 said:


> Anyone watching The Voice?



I have it DVR'd every Monday and Tuesday night.  In fact, I'm multi-tasking right now, watching it and cruising the forums at the same time.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've only seen the US version of The Voice, was not aware there were versions in the UK and Oz.



Yes, they are into Season 2 of both UK and Oz....very good talent too


----------



## vitauta

i thought the first two seasons of the voice (u.s.) really sucked. it was my considered opinion that the 'talent' featured on the show was seriously substandard, and the show's format hopelessly hokey. i purposefully avoided and tuned away from the voice at every chance encounter. then, one day mid last season, i accidentally overheard a whole series of seriously FINE vocal performances emanating from this show that i had been categorically and mercilessly trashing for so long...the rest is history.  today i am a certified/certifiable Voice fanatic, unabashedly seeking recruits for my new obsession--reality tv, done my way....


----------



## chopper

Survivor night!!!  Should be better without Phillip.   He was starting to really get on my nerves!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Survivor night!!!  Should be better without Phillip.   He was starting to really get on my nerves!



+1

Wasn't last week a kick?


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> Wasn't last week a kick?



That was the best one yet!  Too funny.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have started watching a UK series called Chefs Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is...I like


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We didn't see season one of The Voice, started watching Season Two.  I thought last night was fairly blah...nothing that exciting.  Nobody really stands out for me, yet.


----------



## Kylie1969

You guys up to Season 4 now aren't you?


----------



## jharris

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Carol Burnett once said something like, "I would get married again, but only if we had separate houses."
> 
> CWS has the right idea, she has separate houses too.



Laughing!

My folks knew a couple who shared a house but had separate master suites.

That arrangement worked very well for them.

I need elbow room so I'd have to have separate homes. 

Every night together would be a date night.


----------



## chopper

jharris said:


> Laughing!
> 
> My folks knew a couple who shared a house but had separate master suites.
> 
> That arrangement worked very well for them.
> 
> I need elbow room so I'd have to have separate homes.
> 
> Every night together would be a date night.



Well, Jeff, you would just have to find the right woman and every night is a date night even when you live in the same house, same bedroom, etc.  heck, at one time early in my marriage, we even worked together.  I love my man and he loves me!


----------



## buckytom

i... can't... breathe...  

(yeah, c'mon, now. where's all of my brethren on this. don't leave me a-hangin')...

cowards.


----------



## vitauta

buckytom said:


> i... can't... breathe...
> 
> (yeah, c'mon, now. where's all of my brethren on this. don't leave me a-hangin')...
> 
> cowards.




yes, by all means, bt, let's hear your marriage manifesto....


----------



## buckytom

are you married, vit?


----------



## vitauta

buckytom said:


> are you married, vit?




not no more.


----------



## buckytom

then i cannot divulge the secrets. it's very painful.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I got in the mail today from Netflix the British sitcom from 1983 called Hallelujah; The Complete Collection. It stars Thora Hird ( from Last Of The summer Wine).


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn, my Steve when he lived in England used to love watching The Last Of The Summer Wine


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kylie1969 said:


> JoAnn, my Steve when he lived in England used to love watching The Last Of The Summer Wine



I have most of the shows recorded, I love watching them again.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is great JoAnn...I may have to watch some too, it sounds good


----------



## Addie

This morning when I woke up and turned on the TV, the Animal Planet came on. They had "Must Love Cats" playing. Did you know that Japan has an island devoted to cats? Even the houses are built to look like cats. The cats that don't belong to anyone, can't really be called Ferrel cats. They are not wild and are fed tuna fish by all the residents. And unlike wild ones, you can pat anyone of them. They are all well fed. Oddly enough, the island is not overrun with them. Even though they haven't been fixed, they seem to practice their own method of birth control. 

There was so much more about cats that are pampered and all sorts of places that cater to the needs of cats. A cat hotel. A cat daycare. Etc. Even a woman who teaches cats to swim. And of course a Cat Whisperer. A great show worth watching again.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have started watching Masterchef New Zealand


----------



## buckytom

season finale of "vikings" tonight on the history channel tonight at 10pm edst.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have been watching several old television shows from the 60's and 70's.

It shocks me now to see Andy Griffith, Perry Mason, Jim Rockford etc... smoking!

I guess times have changed!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched Hawaii Five-0 tonight. I liked it when it first came out, but it just seems like it's getting stupider and stupider every week. Too many gimmicky episodes and too many blatant product tie-ins. Bah!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I rented from the library two of the Mrs. Bradley Mysteries, (with Diana Rigg ) from BBC that were on PBS. Lots of twist and turns, enjoyed them very much.


----------



## Steve Kroll

bakechef said:


> ...We have windows 7 on the TV computer, and it has a built in media center with DVR ready to go.  I put a good sized antenna in the attic and connected it to the existing coax, all 4 TVs get signal from that.  We also have rokus in the bedrooms.  Setting all of this up, the system paid for itself in 6 months, the computer was brand new, I built it.
> 
> I decided on windows media center because of ease of setup, and a built in Netflix app.  All controlled with a Logitech remote.  We have a wireless keyboard with a track pad for surfing, also Logitech.  This setup works well.


Tomorrow, May 1st, we are turning off cable TV, for a total savings of $120 a month!

We went with the same type of setup you describe. I put up a nice outdoor HD antenna the weekend before last, and connected it to 4 tuners that are visible on our wireless network. In addition to my media server setup (from eBay), two of the cable boxes have been replaced with "nettop" computers running Windows 7 and Media Center, plus all of the TVs in the house have Roku boxes. Anyone in the house can watch over-the-air TV, or Roku, or they can pull out the wireless keyboard and just surf the net. I also put up a shared partition on the main server that contains all of our movies, photos, music, etc. As an added bonus, if I want to sit outside on the deck and watch a game, all I have to do is take the laptop with me, since it's also running media center.

I thought I would have a hard time getting my wife to give up her cable, but after setting up the prototype in the family room and showing her everything it could do, she was like "Why are we waiting to do this?"

I feel absolutely liberated!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Steve Kroll said:


> Tomorrow, May 1st, we are turning off cable TV, for a total savings of $120 a month!...



Time to celebrate!  Didn't you say you lived 5 minutes from a Penzeys?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> Time to celebrate!  Didn't you say you lived 5 minutes from a Penzeys?


Ha ha... yes. I like that idea!


----------



## bakechef

Steve Kroll said:


> Tomorrow, May 1st, we are turning off cable TV, for a total savings of $120 a month!
> 
> We went with the same type of setup you describe. I put up a nice outdoor HD antenna the weekend before last, and connected it to 4 tuners that are visible on our wireless network. In addition to my media server setup (from eBay), two of the cable boxes have been replaced with "nettop" computers running Windows 7 and Media Center, plus all of the TVs in the house have Roku boxes. Anyone in the house can watch over-the-air TV, or Roku, or they can pull out the wireless keyboard and just surf the net. I also put up a shared partition on the main server that contains all of our movies, photos, music, etc. As an added bonus, if I want to sit outside on the deck and watch a game, all I have to do is take the laptop with me, since it's also running media center.
> 
> I thought I would have a hard time getting my wife to give up her cable, but after setting up the prototype in the family room and showing her everything it could do, she was like "Why are we waiting to do this?"
> 
> I feel absolutely liberated!



That's awesome!  Did you get HD home run tuners?  I have a dual tuner HD home run on the network and it is a great quality unit, plugged it in over 2 years ago and haven't had to do anything with it since, it just works! 

I love the idea of the net top computers, that way you have your recorded TV in every room.  That wasn't in my budget at the time.  I'm fairly content with roku and plex.

My homemade system works better and is so much more flexible than the cable boxes.  

My savings is $105 per month!


----------



## buckytom

Steve Kroll said:


> Tomorrow, May 1st, we are turning off cable TV, for a total savings of $120 a month!
> 
> We went with the same type of setup you describe. I put up a nice outdoor HD antenna the weekend before last, and connected it to 4 tuners that are visible on our wireless network. In addition to my media server setup (from eBay), two of the cable boxes have been replaced with "nettop" computers running Windows 7 and Media Center, plus all of the TVs in the house have Roku boxes. Anyone in the house can watch over-the-air TV, or Roku, or they can pull out the wireless keyboard and just surf the net. I also put up a shared partition on the main server that contains all of our movies, photos, music, etc. As an added bonus, if I want to sit outside on the deck and watch a game, all I have to do is take the laptop with me, since it's also running media center.
> 
> I thought I would have a hard time getting my wife to give up her cable, but after setting up the prototype in the family room and showing her everything it could do, she was like "Why are we waiting to do this?"
> 
> I feel absolutely liberated!



shhh, more people might try this. itw illl be the end of cable, but continue "free" (advertised) tv, and it's online counterpart, which we're ready for.


----------



## Steve Kroll

bakechef said:


> That's awesome!  Did you get HD home run tuners?  I have a dual tuner HD home run on the network and it is a great quality unit, plugged it in over 2 years ago and haven't had to do anything with it since, it just works!
> 
> I love the idea of the net top computers, that way you have your recorded TV in every room.  That wasn't in my budget at the time.  I'm fairly content with roku and plex.
> 
> My homemade system works better and is so much more flexible than the cable boxes.
> 
> My savings is $105 per month!


$105... that's great!

I bought a signal amplifier/splitter and two HDHomeRun dual tuner boxes, for a total of four tuners. And I'll probably add another one down the road, just to ensure we're always able to record and watch whatever we like at the same time. You're right - they work great, and it's nice to be able to have TV that can be streamed over the wireless network rather than running cables all over the house.

We don't use Plex, but have a RoksBox media server, which is similar; i.e. it lets you play home video, music, etc. over the Rokus. I also set up a job on our server which pulls down recorded programs from the nettops and puts them on the RoksBox, so they can also be viewed on the Rokus.


----------



## Steve Kroll

buckytom said:


> shhh, more people might try this. itw illl be the end of cable, but continue "free" (advertised) tv, and it's online counterpart, which we're ready for.


BT, do you work for a cable company? We're still using it for internet. I can see cable going more that route in the future.


----------



## pacanis

Question.
Why the need to record?
Isn't most of what is available to watch being streamed anyway?
Maybe it's me, but I find very little to watch on air TV aside from some sports programming. That's probably what is keeping me tied to satellite. I want the ability to turn on the TV and flip through (relatively) live broadcasts.
Is there live programming available through Roku and them?


----------



## bakechef

Actually, not everything is available to stream.  Hulu has a lot but is still limited, some shows don't stream for a week or two after airing.  CBS doesn't have content on hulu, and what they have on their website is limited and only there for a short time.  Specials, like awards shows aren't always available to stream either.  

The networks do a very bad job of making their content available for streaming.  Having a DVR just makes it a lot easier.  If you are using a windows computer you'll have free media center with built in DVR, so why not use it?


----------



## bakechef

Steve Kroll said:


> $105... that's great!
> 
> I bought a signal amplifier/splitter and two HDHomeRun dual tuner boxes, for a total of four tuners. And I'll probably add another one down the road, just to ensure we're always able to record and watch whatever we like at the same time. You're right - they work great, and it's nice to be able to have TV that can be streamed over the wireless network rather than running cables all over the house.
> 
> We don't use Plex, but have a RoksBox media server, which is similar; i.e. it lets you play home video, music, etc. over the Rokus. I also set up a job on our server which pulls down recorded programs from the nettops and puts them on the RoksBox, so they can also be viewed on the Rokus.



It was really handy having the tuner on the network so that I could take my laptop to the attic and point the antenna to just the right position for maximum signal, using the included software.

I've thought about getting another HD home run, but we've been doing just fine with the dual tuner.  That tuner just serves the living room TV, I have the cable hooked directly to the other TVs and they use their own tuners.  I stream recordings with plex, it transcodes on the fly on the server to the roku.

I also put a signal booster on the antenna and get a nice strong signal throughout the house.  

I love the idea of the net top, but those aren't currently in my budget.


----------



## Steve Kroll

pacanis said:


> Question.
> Why the need to record?
> Isn't most of what is available to watch being streamed anyway?
> Maybe it's me, but I find very little to watch on air TV aside from some sports programming. That's probably what is keeping me tied to satellite. I want the ability to turn on the TV and flip through (relatively) live broadcasts.
> Is there live programming available through Roku and them?


Networks sometimes offer their primetime shows online, but not always. Also, movies are almost never made available online. And then, like you said, there is sports. I'm not always home when games are broadcast, so it's nice to record and watch them later.

What you said about on-air programming is what I've been saying about cable for years now. You can sit and flip through hundreds of channels and not find a thing worth watching. 

With OTA broadcasts, I've actually been watching a lot of old shows that I haven't seen for years. Kind of nice really.


----------



## buckytom

Steve Kroll said:


> BT, do you work for a cable company? We're still using it for internet. I can see cable going more that route in the future.



not xable. i work for the cbs network.

everything is going to go internet someday, and the networks are trying to kill off cable before they kill us. there's a big battle looming. no one is wuite sure how it all will turn out. 

back to the days of only the major networks in control of things, or will everything become fractionated?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> ...everything is going to go internet someday, and the networks are trying to kill off cable before they kill us. there's a big battle looming. no one is wuite sure how it all will turn out....



Interestingly enough, I just saw an ad on TV from the National Association for Broadcasters for "wearebroadcasters.com".  Looks like a PR blitz to me.  FWIW, free is good.  As Himself says "If it's free, it's for me".


----------



## buckytom

tv has been free due to advertising, and the internet (except your provider/connection) is no different.

if cable wins, you'll pay for everything you watch on your internet "tv". they're greedy.

there's plenty of money to be made from advertisers without raping subscribers.

enough to create content and either broadcast or stream it.

the reason streaming content is limited at this time has to do with technical limitations. the ability to provide a massive pipe to output content that is exponentially tailored to a request, as well as preventing  people from skipping the ads that pay for everything.

i have 28 years experience in broadcasting, and hope to make 20 more before i retire. i've worked with guys that have told great stories on fishing trips and over beers about old times with ernie kovacs, jackie gleason, edward murrow, and walter cronkite. gentlemen the lot.

i have a few to tell the young guys myself one day, about dan rather, charles kuralt, and andy rooney,  but it'll never be the same.

and that's the way it was.


----------



## jharris

Starting to watch this...

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/nature/venom-natural-killer.html

Should be very interesting


----------



## Addie

jharris said:


> Starting to watch this...
> 
> NOVA | Venom: Nature's Killer
> 
> Should be very interesting


 
I normally watch Nova, but this one does give me the creeps. I am going to try to watch this later tonight. We'll see how long I can keep looking at it. If I really get into the subject and past the creepies, I should enjoy it.


----------



## jharris

That was very interesting. 

Its incredible to think that my life may have been saved in part by some biochemical isolated from the venom of a viper by some dedicated yet anonymous biochemist in a nondescript lab somewhere. 

And now this...

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/secrets/featured/death-on-the-railroad-about-this-episode/944/


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just received Disc 1 of the Mulberry series from Netflix.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have started watching Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares the UK version, there are 5 seasons, then we will go onto watch Kitchen Nightmares his US version

We love it...we watched the first episode and Gordon had us cracking up laughing, he is such a character, swears a lot as we all know, but we like him 

Looking forward to watching the whole series


----------



## DaveSoMD

Kylie1969 said:


> We have started watching Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares the UK version, there are 5 seasons, then we will go onto watch Kitchen Nightmares his US version
> 
> We love it...we watched the first episode and Gordon had us cracking up laughing, he is such a character, swears a lot as we all know, but we like him
> 
> Looking forward to watching the whole series



I actually prefer the UK version over the US version.  The US version seems very "staged reality TV" with all the fighting and attitude from the owners.


----------



## buckytom

in the early u.k. version, he talks much more softly and curses a lot less than the more recent ones, and certainly less than the american shows.

also, in the early shows, either he had bad makeup people or he's gotten botox since then. i'm not saying that to be snarky, but rather it was just very noticeable.


----------



## Kylie1969

DaveSoMD said:


> I actually prefer the UK version over the US version.  The US version seems very "staged reality TV" with all the fighting and attitude from the owners.



I agree...I have read Dave, that the US one is not as good as the UK one...as there are so many arguments and upset with all the staff and families, which takes away from the quality of the show 

The UK ones are great, we are really enjoying them, they are informative, but also funny in parts, a lot of fun to watch


----------



## CrystalWriter

I tend to watch F1, MotoGP, Tennis & Golf when it's on. Food Network, The Great British Bake Off, Strictly Come Dancing, Dancing on Ice (though 2014 will be the last year, however it's the same thing as SCD, but with torvill & dean & on ice)

But mainly I watch dvd's, as I can have them on whilst doing something else. And I don't feel as if I'm missing anything. Plus my tv signal can really play up. So dvd's are a godsend.

Did you know that Gordon Ramsey is actually really polite & friendly in real life. Meet him once, when I was in the audience of Dancing on Ice


----------



## Kylie1969

The Australian Masterchef is starting again on June 2nd YAY!!

Season 5....and they have changed the format apparently, they are doing a Girls vs Boys this year, this should be interesting


----------



## Addie

And the next season of Downton Abby will start on January 5th.


----------



## buckytom

after the way last season ended, i can wait.

sort of like not wanting to hear bad news, besides that ridiculous bad scene of matthew's stupid smile just before the crash.

i hope they don't do that again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm going through Nathan Fillion withdrawal right now.   We usually watch the rerun they show at midnight on Sunday nights but we were finishing up a movie at that time.  Then tonight they didn't show a rerun during "Castle"s regular time slot because of the 20/20 special.  Seriously, an entire _hour_ to mull over what name the royal baby might end up with?  Didn't we fight a war a couple centuries ago to get _away_ from the Brits?  Oy-vey!  I watched the 10:00 PM news...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm going through Nathan Fillion withdrawal right now.   We usually watch the rerun they show at midnight on Sunday nights but we were finishing up a movie at that time.  Then tonight they didn't show a rerun during "Castle"s regular time slot because of the 20/20 special.  Seriously, an entire _hour_ to mull over what name the royal baby might end up with?  Didn't we fight a war a couple centuries ago to get _away_ from the Brits?  Oy-vey!  I watched the 10:00 PM news...



You need a pillowcase with Mal Reynolds face on it...


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> And the next season of Downton Abby will start on January 5th.



That is forever away!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need a pillowcase with Mal Reynolds face on it...



 Never saw "Firefly" but I do have a good imagination! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since I'm a tummy sleeper most of the time maybe I should do an iron-on transfer photo where the pillow would be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Never saw "Firefly" but I do have a good imagination!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm a tummy sleeper most of the time maybe I should do an iron-on transfer photo where the pillow would be.



I just buy a t-shirt and make it into a pillowcase...


----------



## Addie

About every five minutes, I keep getting a message from Norton that it has blocked a Trojan. Some nut somewhere in the word is busy and up to no good. I just love Norton.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> after the way last season ended, i can wait.
> 
> sort of like not wanting to hear bad news, besides that ridiculous bad scene of matthew's stupid smile just before the crash.
> 
> i hope they don't do that again.


 
I hear ya bt. Knowing ahead of time that he was not returning for the next season, looking at the clock and knowing that there were only a few seconds left, and him driving a car. Gee, I wonder what is going to happen to Mathew? Do ya think? Would they dare? So much mystery! I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night Masterchef Australia season 5 started, so love this show!


----------



## vitauta

should i be getting involved watching graceland?  how good is this series?


----------



## Kylie1969

We have started watching The Chefs Protege and UK series, it is great


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Whodunnit?*

I don't watch "Reality Shows" since, IMO, there isn't anything real about them.  I know, I know, they're really popular - just not my cuppa.  However, I am an avid mystery reader and I've done some theatre work.  That being said, do any of you plan on watching the debut of ABC's new show "Whodunnit?" Sunday at 9:00 PM EDT?  I've seen the ads and it looks interesting.  Then when I read the NY Daily News article I have to admit they had me at "(fake) blood".  (Community theatres have a friendly rivalry about who can blend the most realistic fake blood.  Formulas are carefully guarded.  Give it up and the next blood you see might not be fake.  )

Anyone else joining this dinner party?  _BwaHaHa..._


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the head's up on that new show DG! It sounds like fun, and something to watch now that all the good network shows are gone for the summer.


----------



## Kayelle

I've always enjoyed Donald Sutherland, and this new NBC show looks promising just in time for the wasteland of summer TV.  
*Crossing Lines....*

Crossing Lines TV Show NBC | Crossing Lines Online Series Summary


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't watch "Reality Shows" since, IMO, there isn't anything real about them.  I know, I know, they're really popular - just not my cuppa.  However, I am an avid mystery reader and I've done some theatre work.  That being said, do any of you plan on watching the debut of ABC's new show "Whodunnit?" Sunday at 9:00 PM EDT?  I've seen the ads and it looks interesting.  Then when I read the NY Daily News article I have to admit they had me at "(fake) blood".  (Community theatres have a friendly rivalry about who can blend the most realistic fake blood.  Formulas are carefully guarded.  Give it up and the next blood you see might not be fake.  )
> 
> Anyone else joining this dinner party?  _BwaHaHa..._


I've seen the ads and will probably watch an episode or two to decide if I like it or not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I've always enjoyed Donald Sutherland, and this new NBC show looks promising just in time for the wasteland of summer TV.
> *Crossing Lines....*
> 
> Crossing Lines TV Show NBC | Crossing Lines Online Series Summary




That is one I am waiting for.


----------



## Kylie1969

Is anyone going to be watching Under The Dome?


----------



## Kayelle

Kylie1969 said:


> Is anyone going to be watching Under The Dome?



That show looks silly to me Kylie, but I'll probably give it a chance with the first episode.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I generally don't do sci-fi, but Himself is considering that one.  Thanks to Kayelle and PF I was also able to point out "Crossing Lines" to him.  We don't watch much on NBC...


----------



## Kayelle

Who will be watching Nic Wallenda crossing the Grand Canyon this Sunday on live TV?
Until I read there will be a 10 second delay I wasn't going to watch it through the splits in my fingers covering my eyes. Maybe a shorter delay, like say 5 seconds wouldn't be long enough for the fall if it happens. I'll never understand why people do crazy things like this. 
Nik Wallenda To Cross Little Colorado River Gorge, Near Grand Canyon, On Tightrope


----------



## Steve Kroll

Does anyone here follow a show called "Orphan Black"? I no longer have cable TV, but I think it was originally broadcast on BBC America. I've been watching online and am completely hooked. 

The premise is that this woman witnesses the suicide of someone who looks exactly like her. It turns out that she has a number of clones that exist around the world. As if that weren't enough of a good sci-fi story, there is also a hint of intrigue with several sinister background plots and conspiracies.

The lead actress in this series deserves an Emmy (or whatever the TV award is) for all of the different roles she plays in each episode.

Good stuff.


----------



## Kayelle

Orphan Black sounds fascinating Steve! How are you watching it? I checked with Nexflix streaming and it's not available.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kayelle said:


> Orphan Black sounds fascinating Steve! How are you watching it? I checked with Nexflix streaming and it's not available.


I just bought the season on Amazon Instant Video. It's still pretty new, so I don't think it's available anywhere free yet or part of a service like NetFlix.


----------



## Kylie1969

Kayelle said:


> That show looks silly to me Kylie, but I'll probably give it a chance with the first episode.



Yes, we are not too sure of it Kayelle

Steve has read the book and thought it was okay, but dont know about the show


----------



## Kayelle

Steve Kroll said:


> I just bought the season on Amazon Instant Video. It's still pretty new, so I don't think it's available anywhere free yet or part of a service like NetFlix.



Thanks Steve. I went to Amazon and after watching the sneak preview and trailer, I bought the first episode for $1.99. Orphan Black looks like something I'd really like and my Steve will be flying with CAP this weekend so it will give me something to watch. I expect to buy the season after I check out the first episode, and maybe it would be worth the extra buck for the HD with the remaining episodes?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> Does anyone here follow a show called "Orphan Black"? I no longer have cable TV, but I think it was originally broadcast on BBC America. I've been watching online and am completely hooked.
> 
> The premise is that this woman witnesses the suicide of someone who looks exactly like her. It turns out that she has a number of clones that exist around the world. As if that weren't enough of a good sci-fi story, there is also a hint of intrigue with several sinister background plots and conspiracies.
> 
> The lead actress in this series deserves an Emmy (or whatever the TV award is) for all of the different roles she plays in each episode.
> 
> Good stuff.



I missed the beginning of "Orphan Black" so I am waiting for it to come out on video.  

"Under The Dome", I read the book, I will give it a chance.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself and I watched "Whodunnit?" tonight.  I know how when you watch one of these casted "reality" shows you're supposed to become vested in one of the contestants and hope they win, right?  By the time the episode was over I would have been OK if they all had ended up being "victim 2".  Himself said he wished the show's writers were the next to die.  Guess we didn't like it, huh?   And to think they're both ABC, maybe the show's creators need to share an office suite with the folks who put on "Castle". 

All in all it was an hour of my life that I'll never get back...*sigh*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched "Crossing Lines"  it was excellent!


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself and I watched "Whodunnit?" tonight.  I know how when you watch one of these casted "reality" shows you're supposed to become vested in one of the contestants and hope they win, right?  By the time the episode was over I would have been OK if they all had ended up being "victim 2".  Himself said he wished the show's writers were the next to die.  Guess we didn't like it, huh?   And to think they're both ABC, maybe the show's creators need to share an office suite with the folks who put on "Castle".
> 
> All in all it was an hour of my life that I'll never get back...*sigh*



The ads pushing Whodunnit sounded pretty good, so on Sunday night I tuned in.  Unfortunately for Whodunnit, the PBS station had an older BBC detective/mystery (an Inspector Lewis series show) on at the same time.  After just a couple of minutes of Whodunnit I switched over to the BBC show and wasn't sorry.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> The ads pushing Whodunnit sounded pretty good, so on Sunday night I tuned in. Unfortunately for Whodunnit, the PBS station had an older BBC detective/mystery (an Inspector Lewis series show) on at the same time. After just a couple of minutes of Whodunnit I switched over to the BBC show and wasn't sorry.


 
The only whodunits I watch are on PBS.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If you don't count news, which is quite often the background noise as I work in the kitchen, I usually watch no more than two hours of TV a day.  Some days it's even less than an hour.  Thought I'd give a new show a look. Another "meh".  Never was much of a TV person...*shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "Under the Dome" last night. Having read the Stephen King book, I don't see how they are going to be able to sustain the story from one week to the next over a long period of time. I mean, the people in this city are sealed in an airtight dome. I don't think I'm giving too much away when I say that eventually they are going to run out of air. So far, it's more or less following the storyline in the book, and the book has a definite conclusion.


----------



## bakechef

Steve Kroll said:


> Does anyone here follow a show called "Orphan Black"? I no longer have cable TV, but I think it was originally broadcast on BBC America. I've been watching online and am completely hooked.
> 
> The premise is that this woman witnesses the suicide of someone who looks exactly like her. It turns out that she has a number of clones that exist around the world. As if that weren't enough of a good sci-fi story, there is also a hint of intrigue with several sinister background plots and conspiracies.
> 
> The lead actress in this series deserves an Emmy (or whatever the TV award is) for all of the different roles she plays in each episode.
> 
> Good stuff.



Just started watching Orphan black, its good. Each episode gets you in deeper and deeper.  Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> Watched "Under the Dome" last night. Having read the Stephen King book, I don't see how they are going to be able to sustain the story from one week to the next over a long period of time. I mean, the people in this city are sealed in an airtight dome. I don't think I'm giving too much away when I say that eventually they are going to run out of air. So far, it's more or less following the storyline in the book, and the book has a definite conclusion.



I asked Shrek if he wanted a side of beef about a second before the Dome came down...he still thinks I watched it before...  Nope, I read the book.  There's lots going on and I'm going to have to read it again, there is one string in there I don't remember from the book.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I asked Shrek if he wanted a side of beef about a second before the Dome came down...he still thinks I watched it before...  Nope, I read the book.  There's lots going on and I'm going to have to read it again, there is one string in there I don't remember from the book.



Dang.  I didn't read the book, will have to get it.


----------



## Steve Kroll

bakechef said:


> Just started watching Orphan black, its good. Each episode gets you in deeper and deeper.  Really enjoying it so far.



I agree. The little twists they throw in keep you interested from episode to episode. I've gotten all the way through the first season now, and can hardly wait until season 2 starts.


----------



## Kylie1969

Is anyone watching Under The Dome and if so what do you think of it so far?


----------



## Kylie1969

We have started watching a special called Summers Supermarket Secrets, it is hosted by Gregg Wallace, the host of the UK Masterchef


----------



## Kylie1969

Does anyone watch Ramsays Kitchen Nightmares?

We loved both the UK ones and the US ones


----------



## Kylie1969

Been watching the new series of Rookie Blue...love that show!


----------



## Kayelle

Kylie1969 said:


> Is anyone watching Under The Dome and if so what do you think of it so far?



We're watching it Kylie. I can't imagine it being a long running series and I guess we're wanting a conclusion, like a really long movie. Actually, I wish they had presented the show that way. I quickly became bored with the series "Lost" and I'm thinking the same will happen with "Under the Dome".
What do you think?


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> We're watching it Kylie. I can't imagine it being a long running series and I guess we're wanting a conclusion, like a really long movie. Actually, I wish they had presented the show that way. I quickly became bored with the series "Lost" and I'm thinking the same will happen with "Under the Dome".
> What do you think?


 
Same here Kayelle for me with "Lost." Whereas The Pirate was addicted to it. No talking when it was on. A good excuse for me to get some housework done. And I never got started with Dome. Not my type of show. Like Spike, I prefer documentary type shows and history.


----------



## Kylie1969

Does anyone watch Top Chef Masters? I have only just found out about this show and see that Curtis Stone is the host now....will be watching that


----------



## Kylie1969

Been watching Jamie and Jimmy's Food Fight, great show and quite funny


----------



## mysterychef

We just finished two season one series on DVDs. ''American Horror Story'' and ''House of cards'' Both were kind of interesting. Nice to be able to watch them at our own pace.We get them from our local library.My wife didn't like either one. She goes more for English murder mysteries Like inspectors Lewis or Linley. Nothing to graphic. Although we both liked the 11 seasons so far of MI-5. Season 12 soon to be out. mysterychef


----------



## bakechef

Kayelle said:


> We're watching it Kylie. I can't imagine it being a long running series and I guess we're wanting a conclusion, like a really long movie. Actually, I wish they had presented the show that way. I quickly became bored with the series "Lost" and I'm thinking the same will happen with "Under the Dome".
> What do you think?



It's been picked up for another season that will air next summer.

What confuses me is what if it hadn't been picked up for another season?  Would this season have wrapped up the whole story?  I mean it had already been filmed.  Maybe they filmed a last episode or something that won't be aired?


----------



## Kayelle

bakechef said:


> It's been picked up for another season that will air next summer.
> 
> What confuses me is what if it hadn't been picked up for another season?  Would this season have wrapped up the whole story?  I mean it had already been filmed.  Maybe they filmed a last episode or something that won't be aired?



Interesting it's been picked up for another season, BC. I bet they will run out of food at some point? By the way it always cracks me up at the start of each episode to see the half cow perfectly split in half by the dome.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's a finite story, I don't know how they can keep spinning it out.  I had to go and buy the book again, there is so much I either don't remember or the show is making stuff up.  For the life of me I can't remember the end of the book.


----------



## vitauta

i don't watch the dome, but my girl tells me that they changed the ending from sk's book version. reportedly, sk loves the new ending and has stated that he wishes he had thought of it himself when he wrote the book....


----------



## Kayelle

Vit, how did your girl get the inside information about how this tv The Dome will end? I'd love to know, but not necessarily learn the ending. As BC said, it's been picked up for a second season.


----------



## vitauta

Kayelle said:


> Vit, how did your girl get the inside information about how this tv The Dome will end? I'd love to know, but not necessarily learn the ending. As BC said, it's been picked up for a second season.




she doesn't know how the story will end, kayelle--only that king approves and endorses the change.


----------



## Kayelle

vitauta said:


> she doesn't know how the story will end, kayelle--only that king approves and endorses the change.



How cool is that!   Also good to know that there *will* be an ending....geeze, now I guess I have to keep watching!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Do you remember "The Two Fat Ladies", when they were on TV? I went to the library today and rented their whole series on DVD's. I loved watching them cook and listening to their stories.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, they were great, had a couple of their cooking books too

A similar show to that is The Hairy Bikers a UK cooking show too, very good


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Do you remember "The Two Fat Ladies", when they were on TV? I went to the library today and rented their whole series on DVD's. I loved watching them cook and listening to their stories.


 
The one that smoked all the time died of lung cancer and the other one was really a lawyer by trade.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Speaking of interesting Kitchen "Couples", if any of you ever have the chance to see the play "Kitchen Witches" you must go!  We saw it a couple years ago.  Himself isn't big on community theatre, going grudgingly even when I'M in a show!  (But he does, the dear)  We both enjoyed it immensely.

Kitchen Witches, The | Samuel French


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> The one that smoked all the time died of lung cancer and the other one was really a lawyer by trade.



Yes, that is right, they were great


----------



## Addie

The new season on PBS started last week. The new show "Silk" is of course from the UK and a great show. Fast moving. Don't blink or you miss a vital part. The main character is a female barrister competing against the all male office seeking a major promotion. Last Sunday was the first episode. And right at the end they threw in a cliff hanger. She is pregnant and not married. Tonight is Episode Two. The first one got me hooked. I even signed up to get reminders from PBS. And the first thing this morning I programmed my TV for a reminder one minute before it is to start. 

I have also noticed that there are fewer reality shows this fall season. Hopefully this is the last year for the ones that remain. 

What really surprised me this summer was how "The Dome" is such a big, big hit. Even the old folks here are talking about it. I am one of the very few that didn't get into it. Alas!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...What really surprised me this summer was how "The Dome" is such a big, big hit. *Even the old folks here are talking about it*. I am one of the very few that didn't get into it. Alas!



Yup, even Himself is lovin' it!  Don't let him know I called him old....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay!  Castle comes back tonight at 10:01 PM (what's up with the minute late?) and it's the only show I can't wait to see.  Mildly interested in a couple other shows but I'll catch up with them when baseball season is over.  Good thing my Tribe isn't playing tonight - Kate and Richard get all my attention for (almost) an hour. 

Do you have any shows coming back that you can't wait to see?  Or maybe one of the new ones caught your interest - and you haven't watched the preview online yet?  I'm always up to waste time on good TV shows with great character development.  Share?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay!  Castle comes back tonight at 10:01 PM (what's up with the minute late?) and it's the only show I can't wait to see.  Mildly interested in a couple other shows but I'll catch up with them when baseball season is over.  Good thing my Tribe isn't playing tonight - Kate and Richard get all my attention for (almost) an hour.
> 
> Do you have any shows coming back that you can't wait to see?  Or maybe one of the new ones caught your interest - and you haven't watched the preview online yet?  I'm always up to waste time on good TV shows with great character development.  Share?



Going to miss _Castle_..._The Blacklist_ will be on and we want to see that and Shrek has the FB game on DVR.  _The Voice_ is back tonight.


----------



## Andy M.

This is why DVRs were invented.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our DVR is picky, it won't do two shows.


----------



## Chef Munky

Amc's Hell on Wheels. Western centering around the building of the first transcontinental railroad.

Netflix has seasons 1&2. Been watching season 3 elsewhere.
Cullen isn't too bad to look at either. Stop and pause. 

Munky.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going to miss _Castle_..._The Blacklist_ will be on and we want to see that and Shrek has the FB game on DVR.  _The Voice_ is back tonight.


PF, no need to MISS Castle.  Head over to either ABC's website or Hulu and you can catch up before next week's episode is broadcast.  And DO do this if you plan on watching next week - you want to be sure you are up to speed because the episode is a cliffhanger.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> PF, no need to MISS Castle.  Head over to either ABC's website or Hulu and you can catch up before next week's episode is broadcast.  And DO do this if you plan on watching next week - you want to be sure you are up to speed because the episode is a cliffhanger.



Thanks CG, I think _Castle_ is going to take a big hit this year.  _The Blacklist_ is spectacular! Coming on directly after _The Voice_ will make it harder for folks to change the channel.

Guess I'll be watching _Castle_ on the little screen this year.


----------



## Aunt Bea

My local PBS station has recently started showing a series called Last Tango in Halifax, I'm starting to get into it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Attn:  David Boreanaz fans*

While watching The Chew this afternoon they announced that he would be a guest on tomorrow's show (Friday, 10-10).  The show runs at 1:00 PM in the eastern time zone, but you can catch segments (or the entire show) by clicking on the website:  Watch the chew Online - Watch Full Episodes Online - ABC.com


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> My local PBS station has recently started showing a series called Last Tango in Halifax, I'm starting to get into it.



It is hilarious! Wouldn't miss it!


----------



## GotGarlic

Does anyone else watch "Once Upon a Time"? Tonight is the premiere of the sister show "Once Upon a Time in Wonderland." I'm watching it right now. Love it.


----------



## Addie

No, not me. But tonight are brand new episodes of North Woods Law. For the hunters out there in DC land, it is a great show. It is on the Animal Planet Channel. The average hunter, hunts for the table. I have never had a problem with that. It is, like the Wardens, the poachers that upset me. Shoot, kill and walk away. So senseless. There are those out there that aren't always on the up and up. They show hunters of all kinds of animals on this show. I am fascinated with some of the rules of hunting different animals. The rules change from animal to animal. I can't help wonder if it is like this in all the states.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> While watching The Chew this afternoon they announced that he would be a guest on tomorrow's show (Friday, 10-10).  The show runs at 1:00 PM in the eastern time zone, but you can catch segments (or the entire show) by clicking on the website:  Watch the chew Online - Watch Full Episodes Online - ABC.com



Who???


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's a bit chilly in the house.  Turned up the thermostat.  Then I start reading this thread and ran across PF's post:



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Who???



Oh-Kay!  Looks like I can turn the thermostat back down!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's a bit chilly in the house.  Turned up the thermostat.  Then I start reading this thread and ran across PF's post:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh-Kay!  Looks like I can turn the thermostat back down!



Actually if I ran into him I'd get all geeked out and wouldn't be able to talk


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually if I ran into him I'd get all geeked out and wouldn't be able to talk



+1,  umm, uh....


----------



## tinlizzie

Do I watch too many TV cop shows?  I'm really not interested in the new cars, but find myself trying to pay attention to body shapes & makes, just in case I have to ID a car.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Do I watch too many TV cop shows?  I'm really not interested in the new cars, but find myself trying to pay attention to body shapes & makes, just in case I have to ID a car.



Spike is amazed at the fact I can see a car from the fifties or sixties and tell you the make and year. As a teenager, every October was "Reveal The New Model For The Coming Year" month. Now they come out with a new model every month. And there are more makers. During my teen years, all the cars were American made. 

When I worked for the Police Department, I got into the habit as I walked over the bridge, to look at the door locks to see if they were pulled. It meant it was stolen and abandoned. I still look today at the locks today. I also look at the sticker on the plate. If it doesn't match the number or letter on the plate, the registration has expired. Now who is the wacko!  And I don't even know how to drive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Back in the sixties every model had its own, distinct shape.  Now pretty much all cars look alike.  Boooooring!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Back in the sixties every model had its own, distinct shape.  Now pretty much all cars look alike.  Boooooring!




Nothing exciting today, bring back the Pacer or Gremlin!


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing exciting today, bring back the Pacer or Gremlin! [/QUOTE
> 
> I really loved the little '57 Thunderbird.  Had a white one with a white removable hard top & a black rag top.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing exciting today, bring back the Pacer or Gremlin!



Have you seen any of the little two-seaters out today? I can't remember the makers. OOOGALY! And todays colors! Lime green? Are they kidding? Don't pull a bank robbery in one of them. A witness will be able to give the police a great description of the getaway car.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> Have you seen any of the little two-seaters out today? I can't remember the makers. OOOGALY! And todays colors! Lime green? Are they kidding? Don't pull a bank robbery in one of them. A witness will be able to give the police a great description of the getaway car.



You must be talking about the Smart fortwo.  I don't understand these cars, there are MANY regular 4 seat cars that match or beat their gas mileage!  They are rated 38 mpg highway, I've gotten that in a car that will seat 4 adults.   I also have about double the horsepower and an automatic transmission.

I know that they are supposed to be city cars and they get decent city mileage, they just don't seem to make a whole lot of sense in the US.  I can see them being great in narrow city streets in Europe though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was just watching a show called "Deep Fried Masters". They were deep frying all kinds of foods to be judged for what would sell at the fair. Interesting.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I was just watching a show called "Deep Fried Masters". They were deep frying all kinds of foods to be judged for what would sell at the fair. Interesting.



It seems the more warning we get about fried foods, the more weird foods we find to fry. I took a look at my can of Crisco. Looked at the 'best is used by' date. 2010? Time to toss it. Been sitting on the shelf since 2009.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I cannot wait for March to get here! Saw a preview on Fox for the updated "Cosmos" with Neil deGrasse Tyson. *swoon*

FOX Broadcasting Company ~~ Cosmos - A Spacetime Odyssey


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I cannot wait for March to get here! Saw a preview on Fox for the updated "Cosmos" with Neil deGrasse Tyson. *swoon*
> 
> FOX Broadcasting Company ~~ Cosmos - A Spacetime Odyssey



Thanks for the heads up on this CG, as I hadn't heard anything about it. 
After reading the article I'm excited too!


----------



## vitauta

just wanted to let everyone know i haven't lost my knack for picking them--new tv show 'winners'.  i'm really enjoying greg kinnear in 'rake', a series that debuted two weeks ago.  kinnear plays a brilliant lawyer whose private life is a daily disaster--money woes, an assortment of addictions, strings of failed relationships--but an extremely likable, charismatic loser,without an ounce of insight, who keeps right on steppin' in it.  the way this show is being 'raked' over the coals, it will be canceled just as soon as the half-dozen or so trial episodes have aired.....


----------



## Addie

*Anything Good On TV?*

On Nat. Geo there is a program call The Incredible Dr. Pol. He is a veterinarian and in his 70's. His whole family in the business and two of his kids are vets also. (I think. I know the daughter is.) His practice in located in Mt. Pleasant, Michigan. He is the kind of vet anyone would love for their animals. I just love this show.


----------



## Kayelle

We really like that show too Addie. His good natured energy is remarkable. Sometimes it gets pretty gross when he's up to his shoulder birthing farm animals though.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> We really like that show too Addie. His good natured energy is remarkable. Sometimes it gets pretty gross *when he's up to his shoulder birthing farm animals* though.



And that is what I love about it. They hold nothing back. Having worked with 4-H farm kids, I have seen it all before, live.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I watched "Wicked Tuna" "Ax Men" and "Lockup" last night.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Now that the Olympics are over the broadcasters will start showing new shows again instead of reruns so there should be plenty of good stuff on TV.


----------



## cave76

Grimm will be back very soon.  Also Scandal. I'm loving them both. 

I took The Following off my list----- it hasn't been as good as the first season, imo. Although I like(ed) the characters the story just isn't as good. Again, imo.


----------



## GB

I took the following off my list as well cave76. I agree with you totally on that one.
I am loving HBO's True Detective right now. It is so dark and so well acted and directed.


----------



## cave76

GB said:


> I took the following off my list as well cave76. I agree with you totally on that one.
> I am loving HBO's True Detective right now. It is so dark and so well acted and directed.



I don't subscribe to HBO and consequently will have to wait for it. I did watch the first episode, streaming, when it was offered and I just know I'll like it---- partly  because it has Woody Harrelson in it. He's so talented.


----------



## GB

While Woody is really very good in it the true star is Matthew McConaughey. He has never been one of my favorite actors. I have always found him kind of one dimensional. That is not the case here though. He should win every award ever created for actors for this one role. He is simply amazing in this show.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> I watched "Wicked Tuna" "Ax Men" and "Lockup" last night.



I like Wicked Tuna.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching "The Voice"  season 6.  I love, love, love this show.  Then, "The Black List" will be on later and we are DVRing "Almost Human".


----------



## Zhizara

A couple of new series have caught my attention lately:  Almost Human and Intelligence.

I've always loved science fiction.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> I like Wicked Tuna.



They are from your area Addie. You might even know one of them?

I personally root for "Hard Merchandise".  Nice guys!


----------



## cave76

Who, besides me, records *all* the shows they watch and then watches them later? (Excepting of course sports/news.)

I don't remember when I've watched a TV program 'live'. I want to watch them on my schedule not when 'they' want me to.   Of course the biggest perk is zipping through the commercials.

That allows for the taping of some shows after midnight when I'm always asleep so they don't conflict with another show. (I can take two shows at once but even so------)


----------



## GB

I either do that cave76 or to take it one step further I use XBMC which allows me to watch any TV show (or movie)  I want at any time without any commercials to even have to skip through.


----------



## cave76

GB said:


> I either do that cave76 or to take it one step further I use XBMC which allows me to watch any TV show (or movie)  I want at any time without any commercials to even have to skip through.



I had to google XBMC. Sounds interesting but since I'm dependent on Closed Captioning or SDH I wonder how well they handle that. I looked at some of the links on XBMC about that and got a bit worried when they talked about 'subtitles' which isn't always the same thing as Closed Captions or SDH.


----------



## GB

What is the difference between closed caption and subtitles? I honestly did not even realize there was a difference. I have no idea what SDH is so I can't comment one that part either. 

I have used the subtitles on XBMC before so I have a little bit of experience with that part of the program. What i can tell you is that chances are if there is something you need to be able to do then XBMC can probably do it. The one possible downside to XBMC is that it requires a little to a lot of technical know-how although they keep coming out with things that make that less and less the case.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Addie said:


> On Nat. Geo there is a program call The Incredible Dr. Pol. He is a veterinarian and in his 70's. His whole family in the business and two of his kids are vets also. (I think. I know the daughter is.) His practice in located in Mt. Pleasant, Michigan. He is the kind of vet anyone would love for their animals. I just love this show.


A friend of mine is actually one of the producers on that series. I have yet to see it, though.


----------



## cave76

GB said:


> What is the difference between closed caption and subtitles? I honestly did not even realize there was a difference. I have no idea what SDH is so I can't comment one that part either.



English subtitles are the English translation of the dialogue. Where as *Closed Captions* add in the other sounds eg. (knock, knock) when there is a knock at the door or, (a gunshot is heard in the background)

SDH is purportedly better and easier to read because of how the words appear on the screen. There are other differences and only a person who really likes details would want to read this:
SDH and CC

I've been fooled with a DVD (netflix) subtitles where only words that are foreign (to the English)  are subtitled, leaving the rest of the  movie unintelligable to me. That might be just one sentence.


----------



## GB

Thanks for the explanation cave76. That makes sense. I think the way XBMC works it would depend on the actual plugin that you are using whether closed captioning works or is even an option. The short answer though is that it seems like it might be more effort than it is worth right now to try to get closed captioning working on it unfortunately.


----------



## vitauta

mind games, a new show, looks promising.  influencing and manipulating people, solving problems using psychology.


----------



## Andy M.

A new season of a winning series starts again on March 31st.  The Red Sox season starts then.


----------



## Dawgluver

The Voice!  Amazing Race. And Person of Interest was really good tonight.  Looking forward to the new season of Survivor tomorrow.

And as much as I miss Jay, I'm really enjoying Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished watching A_bout a Boy, Growing Up Fisher _and_ Person of Interest_...it was a good night for TV!


----------



## Zhizara

Last night was NCIS and NCIS LA, new episodes. Tonight is Criminal minds and CSI!

I was really tempted to save the NCIS' and spend the evening watching BBC Planet Earth, but just watched after NCIS.

Planet Earth is beautiful scenery.  I just use Closed Captioning, and turn the sound off so I can read a book, and look up to enjoy the pretty pictures.


----------



## pacanis

I'm brushing up on the Vikings series. Last year's season was on last night and they (History Channel) is doing a marathon starting later today, too. Tomorrow night starts the second series.


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> A friend of mine is actually one of the producers on that series. I have yet to see it, though.



Try to make it a point to see it. So well worth the effort.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Last night was NCIS and NCIS LA, new episodes. Tonight is Criminal minds and CSI!
> 
> I was really tempted to save the NCIS' and spend the evening watching BBC Planet Earth, but just watched after NCIS.
> 
> Planet Earth is beautiful scenery.  I just use Closed Captioning, and turn the sound off so I can read a book, and look up to enjoy the pretty pictures.



I think Planet Earth should be required for every high school kid.


----------



## Zhizara

With a little extra on my cable bill, I have NatGeo Wild, Sci Channel and BBC.  The shows I love are How the Earth Was Made, Universe, Steven Hawking, many animal shows.

It cost me to get these channels, but it's necessary for my mental well-being.

I love to read and do Sudoku puzzles, but I want to look up and see something on the TV that is intelligent, beautiful and informative.  

I'm concerned that we humans protect the other species who live here on Earth.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> With a little extra on my cable bill, I have NatGeo Wild, Sci Channel and BBC.  The shows I love are How the Earth Was Made, Universe, Steven Hawking, many animal shows.
> 
> It cost me to get these channels, but it's necessary for my mental well-being.
> 
> I love to read and do Sudoku puzzles, but I want to look up and see something on the TV that is intelligent, beautiful and informative.
> 
> I'm concerned that we humans protect the other species who live here on Earth.



What I fail to understand is some of the NatGeo shows and studies they finance. Is man's life today going to be any better if we find out what dinosaurs ate a million years ago? I am all for animal conservation, but I fail to see how I am worse off because the Dodo bird is gone. What am I missing?


----------



## Zhizara

What you might be missing, Addie, are the beautiful Cheetas, Leopards, and even lions that inhabit our planet.  

As far as I'm concerned, they have just as much a right to be here, just like us.

The fate of the dinosaurs tells us what can happen to other species (including us) on this plant.  

Our planet's precarious existence in our solar system is scary.  I think we should work hard to keep these wonderful animal species who still live among us.


----------



## GB

Addie said:


> What I fail to understand is some of the NatGeo shows and studies they finance. Is man's life today going to be any better if we find out what dinosaurs ate a million years ago? I am all for animal conservation, but I fail to see how I am worse off because the Dodo bird is gone. What am I missing?


Everything affects everything else. The more we learn about things around us or even things in out distant past  the greater understanding we have of the world today. More knowledge is never a bad thing. 

I have a friend from college who went into the very specific field of studying ancient animal feces. Yes, a weird field for sure, but it leads to learning what particular animals ate, why animals migrated to different areas, and many other things. Those discoveries lead to other discoveries with lead to others. It is an ongoing process where you learn one small thing that might seem insignificant, but it is all parts in one big puzzle and each piece we learn give a little clearer of a picture.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> What I fail to understand is some of the NatGeo shows and studies they finance. Is man's life today going to be any better if we find out what dinosaurs ate a million years ago? I am all for animal conservation, but I fail to see how I am worse off because the Dodo bird is gone. What am I missing?



I think that, as a whole, we would be worse off if we didn't learn from 'our'  past mistakes. For just one example, how the dodo came to be extinct. I think those shows could be a great teaching experience for children so hopefully they don't make the same kinds of  mistakes as our ancestors (and 'us' even now) did/do.

The NatGeo shows I get irked at are the ones that are obviously designed to show how vicious animals can be. Not talking about a lion taking down a zebra----- but when that's the whole thrust of the show------


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> What you might be missing, Addie, are the beautiful Cheetahs, Leopards, and even lions that inhabit our planet.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, they have just as much a right to be here, just like us.
> 
> The fate of the dinosaurs tells us what can happen to other species (including us) on this plant.
> 
> Our planet's precarious existence in our solar system is scary.  I think we should work hard to keep these wonderful animal species who still live among us.



Oh I agree on that. They are all so perfectly camouflaged to blend in with their surroundings. Trying to pick out just one zebra from the herd can be daunting for some animals. There are some studies though that just make no sense to me. I don't begrudge the study of what we now have, not only for ourselves but for the animals as well. If only to make life better for all of us. Half the diet of the big cats would be cut in half if the zebras disappeared from the earth. And as disgusting as they look, the buzzards are a much needed bird. Imaging what the plains of Africa would be like without them. 

We now know that we must conserve and save what animals are left on earth. Even the ones would don't like to look at or think about. But how many dinosaurs fossils do we need to dig up so we can study them? Do we really need to extract the DNA from their eggs in the hopes of reproducing them back to life again?


----------



## GB

Very little is known about dinosaurs Addie and each time they dig up another bone they learn something new. Extracting DNA to bring them back to life is more a thing of the movies. That is not to say that scientists are not really trying to do that (they are), but getting the DNA sequence would tells us volumes more about those creatures that we do not already know. It was just a few short years ago that no one even realized that modern birds came from dinosaur ancestors. But going back to bringing them back to life, just imagine what we could learn from an actual living dinosaur if we could study it.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Zhizara said:


> A couple of new series have caught my attention lately:  Almost Human and Intelligence.
> 
> I've always loved science fiction.



I like both of those, too. Especially "Almost Human". I'm a little surprised the ratings haven't been better for it. It's a fun show and intelligently written. I also love the banter between the human and robot cop partners.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> Do we really need to extract the DNA from their eggs in the hopes of reproducing them back to life again?



Addie---- I think that extracting DNA from dinosaur eggs is a lot more complicated than some scientists hope. But I do hope that, in my lifetime, they'll succeed. For now I don't think you have to worry. 

About dinosaurs---and their extinction.

Helen Vaughn Michel | Chemical Heritage Foundation

That's my sister-in-law. 
Moral---- don't stand under any large asteroids! 

You also asked:
"But how many dinosaurs fossils do we need to dig up so we can study them?"

I think a lot. Each bit helps. My brother and sister-in-law  help with the fossils, even have a couple of dino bones in their  home (granted permission to do so).


----------



## cave76

Talking about wasted public money! 

 " At its worst, medical research is an enterprise that wastes tens of billions of dollars a year on studies that are repetitive, *irreparably biased, kept hidden by industry sponsors*, or designed with no regard to the desires of people who have to live with serious illness."

Speeding up science

And yet I continue to read the research.  There's always a tidbit or two to be gleaned. You just have to know how to read it----  no easy task right from the git-go.


----------



## Kayelle

Our luggage is all packed and sitting in the living room. I'm thinking about doing without American TV for more than a month, other than CNN to stay connected, and I'm already starting to feel withdrawal. 

Like you Cave, I always set the DVR to record *all* the shows we like so we'll have a bucket load to catch up on when we get back. We record them even when we're home as I hate commercials and it's a real pleasure to fast forward them, not to mention being able to watch them whenever we choose.

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Downton Abbey that just concluded it's 4th season here. I really loved the very touching final episode that aired on Sun. night.
Doc Martin is another favorite, and the remaining episodes are set to record, along with 48 more shows we enjoy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Our luggage is all packed and sitting in the living room. I'm thinking about doing without American TV for more than a month, other than CNN to stay connected, and I'm already starting to feel withdrawal.
> 
> Like you Cave, I always set the DVR to record all the shows we like so we'll have a bucket load to catch up on when we get back. We record them even when we're home as I hate commercials and it's a real pleasure to fast forward them, not to mention being able to watch them whenever we choose.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Downton Abbey that just concluded it's 4th season here. I really loved the very touching final episode that aired on Sun. night.
> Doc Martin is another favorite, and the remaining episodes are set to record, along with 48 more shows we enjoy.



Kayelle, can you download the TV apps?  CBS, ABC, ESPN, History Channel and many others all have apps where you can watch their programs on your iPad, and I would imagine your Android and Kindle Fire devices.  They may not be in real time, but are within a day or so.

Have a great time!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vit, I watched Rake. Does that count for anything? Actually, I watched the first two episodes and decided I wasn't going to stick with it. I guess I'm getting bored with a lot of TV in general.

Did anyone see any of the Second Season shows that have debuted this week? I have watched only sports on NBC since they went to a heavy reality show schedule, but I think I've found two new comedies to watch: About a Boy, and Growing Up Fischer. The premier shows were funny, but we have to catch up on last night's shows since we watched NCIS LA during the 9PM time slot. Also watched Mind Games - gotta admit the previews using "Jedi mind tricks" pulled me in. This show is so opposite of my usual Tuesday at 10, Person of Interest.  I became a view of disinterest right after Carter left the show.

Anyone else watch these? Or did you find some other winners starting?


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Kayelle, can you download the TV apps?  CBS, ABC, ESPN, History Channel and many others all have apps where you can watch their programs on your iPad, and I would imagine your Android and Kindle Fire devices.  They may not be in real time, but are within a day or so.
> 
> Have a great time!



 Thanks Dawg.You made me full of hope but I just asked Steve about this and he said it won't work for my Nook Tablet or his Kindle Fire. We won't have internet connection on the ship except in the business center. *DRAT!! 

 Good thing we both have dozens of books loaded. 




*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Have we abandoned our old TV thread???*

I've had the "Let's Talk TV" thread in my Subscription list forever, so I posted some comments there earlier. Then I see THIS thread just started recently?   Are we moving our TV talk to here, or is someone going to blend the two threads back into one, or maybe archive the old thread?   I'm confused...

FWIW, here's my post from the original thread:

vit, I watched Rake. Does that count for anything? Actually, I watched the first two episodes and decided I wasn't going to stick with it. I guess I'm getting bored with a lot of TV in general.

Did anyone see any of the Second Season shows that have debuted this week? I have watched only sports on NBC since they went to a heavy reality show schedule, but I think I've found two new comedies to watch: About a Boy, and Growing Up Fischer. The premier shows were funny, but we have to catch up on last night's shows since we watched NCIS LA during the 9PM time slot. Also watched Mind Games - gotta admit the previews using "Jedi mind tricks" pulled me in. This show is so opposite of my usual Tuesday at 10, Person of Interest. I became a view of disinterest right after Carter left the show.

Anyone else watch these? Or did you find some other winners starting?


----------



## pacanis

I had noticed that myself, CG.
It seems like lately the forum likes duplicate threads. Some are even made stickies.
Hard to keep track, or whether or not to post to the original TNT thread or the new one... 
It's like Microsoft releasing a new OS that nobody wants at first


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Dawg.You made me full of hope but I just asked Steve about this and he said it won't work for my Nook Tablet or his Kindle Fire. We won't have internet connection on the ship except in the business center. DRAT!!
> 
> Good thing we both have dozens of books loaded.



Bummer, Kayelle.  I too was hopeful for you!  You might try downloading, say, the CBS app on the Fire anyway, DH was able to watch the Hawks game highlights when we were last in Mexico on ESPN.  I agree, Nook won't do much.  But at least you can watch stuff at the airport!


----------



## cave76

Kayelle said:


> *I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Downton Abbey* that just concluded it's 4th season here. I really loved the very touching final episode that aired on Sun. night.



But my deah! Everyone knows that Downton Abbey is THE show to watch! 

It's_ de rigueur_ and needs no mention. 

Oh, and have a great time on your trip. I'm envious!


----------



## cave76

Kayelle said:
" I always set the DVR to record all the shows we like so we'll have a bucket load to catch up on when we get back. "

I hope there are no power outages (that last a long time) while you're gone. At least you live where the weather is a bit more compliant, not like the people in the East or up north.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Our luggage is all packed and sitting in the living room. I'm thinking about doing without American TV for more than a month, other than CNN to stay connected, and I'm already starting to feel withdrawal.
> 
> Like you Cave, I always set the DVR to record *all* the shows we like so we'll have a bucket load to catch up on when we get back. We record them even when we're home as I hate commercials and it's a real pleasure to fast forward them, not to mention being able to watch them whenever we choose.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Downton Abbey that just concluded it's 4th season here. I really loved the very touching final episode that aired on Sun. night.
> Doc Martin is another favorite, and the remaining episodes are set to record, along with 48 more shows we enjoy.




The Pirate and I have had a standing date for Downton Abby. No conversation allowed. And tonight Doc Martin next season starts. Another date to watch TV for both Spike and The Pirate.  I am always sorry to see a good BBC show end and then have to wait for the next series. Waiting for Doc Martin has been almost painful. Tonight the pain stops!


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> The Pirate and I have had a standing date for Downton Abby. No conversation allowed. *And tonight Doc Martin next season starts.* Another date to watch TV for both Spike and The Pirate.  I am always sorry to see a good BBC show end and then have to wait for the next series. *Waiting for Doc Martin has been almost painful. Tonight the pain stops! *



Addie Doc Martin's new season 6 started three weeks ago here. Tonight when I'm gone, episode 4 will record.The title tonight is "Nobody Likes Me". Episode one is called "Sickness and Health". Are you sure you haven't missed the first three episodes? I hope not!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Addie Doc Martin's new season 6 started three weeks ago here. Tonight when I'm gone, episode 4 will record.The title tonight is "Nobody Likes Me". Episode one is called "Sickness and Health". Are you sure you haven't missed the first three episodes? I hope not!



Actually I was wrong. It starts here on March 5th. It all depends upon your local PBS station. Ours sucks big time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> I cannot wait for March to get here! Saw a preview on Fox for the updated "Cosmos" with Neil deGrasse Tyson. *swoon*
> 
> FOX Broadcasting Company ~~ Cosmos - A Spacetime Odyssey



Just a reminder, this starts tomorrow, Sunday March 9th, at 9:00 PM Eastern time. You know, in case you're interested.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just a reminder, this starts tomorrow, Sunday March 9th, at 9:00 PM Eastern time. You know, in case you're interested.



Reminders set and sticky notes on flat surfaces, there is no way we are missing it.


----------



## cave76

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just a reminder, this starts tomorrow, Sunday March 9th, at 9:00 PM Eastern time. You know, in case you're interested.



Got it programmed!


----------



## tinlizzie

I finally watched the last episode of 'Breaking Bad.'  Although some of the shows were hard to watch blood-and-guts-wise, that series was unfailingly interesting, well-written, and wrote the book on cliff-hangers.  Really good TV.

Anyone know what Vince Gilligan, the creator, will do next?

I'm still watching last season's 'Mad Men,' seeing Don Draper crumbling bit by bit.  Another well-done series imho.

I finished Helen Mirren's 'Prime Suspect' a while back and still miss it.


----------



## pacanis

I saw about 40 seconds of Mad Men in two different sessions last week.
I guess it's something you'd have to see from the beginning because all I could say was, What the heck is this? lol 
Clicking on Information told me nothing.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> I saw about 40 seconds of Mad Men in two different sessions last week.
> I guess it's something you'd have to see from the beginning because all I could say was, What the heck is this? lol
> Clicking on Information told me nothing.



Yes, Mad Men makes sense when viewed from the beginning. I got hooked on it. But it's a show where there are almost no likable characters supposedly portraying how cut throat and unlikable Madison Avenue people are.

It wouldn't be for everyone's taste I'm sure.


----------



## pacanis

It seemed it was a show about showing women's legs.
Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> It seemed it was a show about showing women's legs.
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.



You see what you look for!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> The Pirate and I have had a standing date for Downton Abby. No conversation allowed. And tonight Doc Martin next season starts. Another date to watch TV for both Spike and The Pirate.  I am always sorry to see a good BBC show end and then have to wait for the next series. Waiting for Doc Martin has been almost painful. Tonight the pain stops!


Have you had "Call the Midwife" yet? Another BBC series based on a true story around a group of midwives attached to an Anglican convent of nuns who looked after pre- and post-natal care in the east end of London in the 1950s. Not my sort of thing usually but I got hooked. I was more annoyed about missing that when my television died on me than anything else.

New season of Downton starting over here in September. May have to get the television sorted out by then.


----------



## cave76

I'm really enjoying Mr Selfridges.  Jeremy Piven is great in it!


----------



## Kayelle

Mad Cook said:


> Have you had "Call the Midwife" yet? Another BBC series based on a true story around a group of midwives attached to an Anglican convent of nuns who looked after pre- and post-natal care in the east end of London in the 1950s. Not my sort of thing usually but I got hooked. I was more annoyed about missing that when my television died on me than anything else.
> 
> New season of Downton starting over here in September. May have to get the television sorted out by then.



 Although I know you were asking Addie, but I had to say I *really* like that show MC! The new season wasn't offered here but I was able to purchase the episodes for streaming on Amazon, at $2.00 an episode. Now I'm hooked on The Bletchley Circle...
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/20/arts/television/the-bletchley-circle-on-pbs.html?_r=0


----------



## Somebunny

Kayelle, I too am hooked on the Bletchley Circle and also love "From Larkrise to Candleford."  We get two different PBS stations and they must be airing different seasons as the time frames are all goofed up, I guess I didn't realize I wasn't consistently watching the same channel.   But still enjoyable.  Also was watching Upstairs Downstairs (the new version). It's all just a nice change of pace from The plethora of programming about doctors, lawyers, and crime dramas, that we get so much of here.


----------



## Somebunny

Hmmmm... Had trouble posting and my last post showed up twice.  I just edited it with this post


----------



## Steve Kroll

I was saddened to read this morning that Fox has decided to cancel the sci-fi cop show "Almost Human," despite the fact it pulled in decent ratings (and apparently was one of the most DVR'ed shows of the season). I found the writing and cast to be some of the best on television. Alas, I suspect the program may have simply been too expensive to produce, since it had several name actors on the payroll, and depended heavily on expensive futuristic sets/technology.


----------



## cave76

Somebunny said:


> I too am hooked on the Bletchley Circle



*Is Bletchley Circle an ongoing series (available in the U.S.)?*

I watched it on Netflix (2 discs, 7 episodes, 2012) and liked it a lot. Would love to see more.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Steve Kroll said:


> I was saddened to read this morning that Fox has decided to cancel the sci-fi cop show "Almost Human," ...


Sorry to hear that Steve. I was annoyed when ABC canned "Mind Games". I don't remember what its ratings were, but I think they were in the "meh" range. To add insult to injury though, ABC replaces this quirky, fast-paced dramady with..."Swapping Wives"??? How low the viewing audiences' level has sunk...


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve. I was annoyed when ABC canned "Mind Games". I don't remember what its ratings were, but I think they were in the "meh" range. To add insult to injury though, ABC replaces this quirky, fast-paced dramady with..."Swapping Wives"??? How low the viewing audiences' level has sunk...


The one that gets me is "The Goldbergs". Good gravy! I barely managed to get through 10 minutes of one episode. It's got to be one of the worst sitcoms ever. 

And yet it's been renewed for a second season.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're more patient than I. I can't even stand the commercials for it!


----------



## pacanis

I heard that someone from my little town was in a Swapping Wives episode and that he end and his real wife ended up getting divorced after the show.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> I heard that someone from my little town was in a Swapping Wives episode and that he end and his real wife ended up getting divorced after the show.



 I don't know if I should laugh or not!


----------



## Kayelle

Somebunny said:


> Kayelle, I too am hooked on the Bletchley Circle and also love "From Larkrise to Candleford."  We get two different PBS stations and they must be airing different seasons as the time frames are all goofed up, I guess I didn't realize I wasn't consistently watching the same channel.   But still enjoyable.  Also was watching Upstairs Downstairs (the new version). It's all just a nice change of pace from The plethora of programming about doctors, lawyers, and crime dramas, that we get so much of here.



Thanks for the tip Bunny. I just found "Larkrise to Candleford" at Amazon. Sounds good to me too.



cave76 said:


> *Is Bletchley Circle an ongoing series (available in the U.S.)?*
> 
> I watched it on Netflix (2 discs, 7 episodes, 2012) and liked it a lot. Would love to see more.



Season two of Bletchley Circle is available on Amazon, although only the first two episodes are available right now, as I believe that's all that's aired on American tv so far. The show is fascinating to me, although I have to use subtitles as "English Speak" is hard for me to understand.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I heard that someone from my little town was in a Swapping Wives episode and that he end and his real wife ended up getting divorced after the show.



Now why doesn't that surprise me? Any man who is willing to have his wife sleep under another man's roof for an extended time, deserves to be divorced.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Now why doesn't that surprise me? Any man who is willing to have his wife sleep under another man's roof for an extended time, deserves to be divorced.


 
The same could be said for the women.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> The same could be said for the women.



So true. And it is probably the woman who insisted that they participate in the show.


----------



## CharlieD

I wish I had more time to watch TV, as of right now I only manage to watch the 10 o'clock news and maybe half an hour of criminal minds. I used to watch a lot of TV on PC during work, when I program stuff, but now with new management, i stopped that.


----------



## cave76

*Guess who this is*

Guess who this is.

http://static.tvgcdn.net/MediaBin/Galleries/Editorial/140113/SAG_Adds/thumbs/sag-mayim1_342x500.jpg

Just look at the picture---- try not to read anything else.


----------



## Kayelle

Snow White?


----------



## Andy M.

cave76 said:


> Guess who this is.
> 
> http://static.tvgcdn.net/MediaBin/Galleries/Editorial/140113/SAG_Adds/thumbs/sag-mayim1_342x500.jpg
> 
> Just look at the picture---- try not to read anything else.




Sheldon's girlfriend.  Amy Farrah-Fowler.


----------



## Dawgluver

AKA Blossom!


----------



## Mad Cook

cave76 said:


> Guess who this is.
> 
> http://static.tvgcdn.net/MediaBin/Galleries/Editorial/140113/SAG_Adds/thumbs/sag-mayim1_342x500.jpg
> 
> Just look at the picture---- try not to read anything else.


No idea but she needs to change her dressmaker.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Now why doesn't that surprise me? Any man who is willing to have his wife sleep under another man's roof for an extended time, deserves to be divorced.


We had a similar programme on television over here. Any one who would consent to showing him/herself up to millions of voyeurs on (inter)national television deserves worse than divorce. 

How anyone can appear on "Wife Swap", Jerry Springer, Jeremy Kyle and many other similar "shows" and show no shame or embarrassment at their vulgar carryings-on defeats me. As does the belief of the television programme makers that any normal person could be even remotely interested in this tripe.


----------



## Mad Cook

We have an absolutely fascinating programme called "Heir Hunters" broadcast on morning television over here. It centres on the work of a company which follows up intestate deaths and tries to find relatives of the deceased. In this country, if you die without a will and no-one can be found who is related to you - Spouses, sons, daughters, grandchildren, brothers, sisters, aunts and uncle and cousins.

If and when a potential beneficiary is found s/he has the choice of using the company to deal with the necessary work or to follow it up themselves. Obviously if they choose to have the company do it they pay a percentage of the inheritance.  

It isn't just voyeurism. The way the company's staff research the deceased's life and follow up leads is really interesting and I'd love to be on the research team.


----------



## cave76

andy m. said:


> sheldon's girlfriend.  Amy farrah-fowler.



*bazinga!!*


----------



## Kayelle

Now if I knew (or cared) who Sheldon was, I would have known that too.


----------



## cave76

Kayelle said:


> Now if I knew (or cared) who Sheldon was, I would have known that too.



You've never watched The Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Kayelle

Nope, not on my play list.


----------



## Somebunny

Mayim Bialik


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Nope, not on my play list.



Ditto here. And doubt very much if I ever will.


----------



## Linda123

I never thought I would like the Big Bang Theory but I was channel surfing and came across it and to my surprise, it is a funny show. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Linda123 said:


> I never thought I would like the Big Bang Theory but I was channel surfing and came across it and to my surprise, it is a funny show.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Not just funny, but smart, too!  What makes it great for me is I grew up with people like that.  I understand the situations they get themselves into...I'm sure I've even been in some of the situations.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not just funny, but smart, too!  What makes it great for me is I grew up with people like that.  I understand the situations they get themselves into...I'm sure I've even been in some of the situations.



Same here.  

People who don't like Big Bang wouldn't find this funny either but it's one of the funniest commercials ever made, I think:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzi4xfMWMuw


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not just funny, but smart, too!  What makes it great for me is I grew up with people like that.  I understand the situations they get themselves into...I'm sure I've even been in some of the situations.



Do you think Sheldon has some form of Asperger's, or is "on the spectrum," as my friend with a somewhat autistic son puts it?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Alaskan Bush People.


----------



## cave76

Roll_Bones said:


> Alaskan Bush People.



How would you categorize that show?

_Reality 

Fiction

Documentary

Docu-drama (emphasis on fictionalized drama)_

I'm sure it's entertaining.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Do you think Sheldon has some form of Asperger's, or is "on the spectrum," as my friend with a somewhat autistic son puts it?



Yes, on the spectrum...but, very high functioning.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Do you think Sheldon has some form of Asperger's, or is "on the spectrum," as my friend with a somewhat autistic son puts it?




Oh yeah.  Have worked with many Sheldons, as well as much lower functioning spectrum kids.


----------



## Kayelle

cave76 said:


> Same here.
> 
> People who don't like Big Bang wouldn't find this funny either but it's one of the funniest commercials ever made, I think:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzi4xfMWMuw



I understand that humor is subjective but now I know for sure I'll never watch the BBT..


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I understand that humor is subjective but now I know for sure I'll never watch the BBT..




A shame, Kayelle.  BBT is my absolute favorite sitcom.  Even beats out Seinfeld!

We watch reruns of it all the time, and can always find something we missed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I understand that humor is subjective but now I know for sure I'll never watch the BBT..



We need to get more Nerds and Geeks into your life Kayelle!


----------



## Kayelle

Haa PF.......I have the greatest nerd/geek in my life forever. I roll my eyes at least once a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Haa PF.......I have the greatest nerd/geek in my life forever. I roll my eyes at least once a day.



They are special, aren't they?


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> A shame, Kayelle.  BBT is my absolute favorite sitcom.  Even beats out Seinfeld!
> 
> We watch reruns of it all the time, and can always find something we missed.




Us too Dawg!  Sometimes I have to say to DH , "hey we just saw this one last week!"  I draw the line there. I don't mind reruns, but enough is enough.  There is no shortage of television available


----------



## Mad Cook

Linda123 said:


> I never thought I would like the Big Bang Theory but I was channel surfing and came across it and to my surprise, it is a funny show.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


I loved it. It's almost the only thing I miss since I haven't had a television.


----------



## Roll_Bones

cave76 said:


> How would you categorize that show?
> 
> _Reality
> 
> Fiction
> 
> Documentary
> 
> Docu-drama (emphasis on fictionalized drama)_
> 
> I'm sure it's entertaining.



Reality.
A family of nine on a journey to find a new homestead.
They were kicked off national park land and moved to central Alaska to set up a new homestead.
All 7 children have never had TV, phones or electricity in their lives.  They are a bit different as you can expect.
Its a good show and just came on a few weeks ago.

I really like these shows about Alaska and its people and their jobs.
The only thing I don't like is the uppity attitude of many of these so called "sustenance" survivors.
Many think they are above the rest of the population because they must rely on the land for every need.
Thing is, no one made them do these things.  They have picked this life for themselves.
They could easily assimilate into society, but choose this life.  Free will if you will.
They have no business looking down their noses at the rest of us.  But many do.


----------



## cave76

Roll_Bones said:


> Reality.
> 
> Its a good show and just came on a few weeks ago.
> 
> They have picked this life for themselves.
> They could easily assimilate into society, but choose this life.



Since I'm not fond of 'reality' shows I've never watched this one. (I did get caught up in Deadliest Catch because a friend liked it.  Even that one, I felt was scripted or edited fairly heavily.)

But Alaskan Bush People---- I just read this on the Web:

"[...] endearing in the strangest ways, like Bear, 25, who runs everywhere, digs holes with his hands and climbs trees all the time. Or Bam Bam, 28, who calmly tells his angry father that building their cabin on a foundation of stacked rocks is not a great idea. And Matt comes off as personable and normal, except that he's 30 and still lives in a room with his parents and six siblings."

Then:

"On Tuesday, the show took an unexpected turn. At the beginning of the episode, a title card appeared, stating: "The Discovery Channel was given permission to document the life of a secluded Bush family. During production, an incident occurred and filming was stopped." According to the episode, someone in the Copper River Valley did not like the Discovery Channel or the Browns being in town, and after multiple threats to both, they came onto the Browns' property and began shooting at them. There's camera footage of the supposed late-night altercation, but then the show picks up again months later after the family has sold their property and moved back to Ketchikan to live on a boat."

Reality Check: 'Alaskan Bush People' takes strange turn | Reality Check | ADN.com

Did you see that? 

I rather agree with you---- there's no need to have survivalists or sustenance adherents feel superior. Some of them might even be doing it to avoid the law. 

I, too, like to hear about/read about Alaska. I almost moved there many decades ago.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Yes, I saw it. I have watched every episode.  The boat they were living on has sank.
I will not tell you anymore in case you might want to watch it.

But I am two shows past the altercation in central Alaska.


----------



## Addie

I would suspect that folks like that tend to be anti-social and cannot function in a normal society setting. Of course I can say this having never seeing the program. But just reading about them here, tells me a lot. They don't want to pay rent, taxes, utilities or any other normal bill that the rest of us have. After all, they aren't going to be suckers to big business like the rest of us. They are going to beat the system. 

Are their school age children being home schooled? Is the parent capable or even have enough knowledge to even home school them?


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I would suspect that folks like that tend to be anti-social and cannot function in a normal society setting. Of course I can say this having never seeing the program. But just reading about them here, tells me a lot. They don't want to pay rent, taxes, utilities or any other normal bill that the rest of us have. After all, they aren't going to be suckers to big business like the rest of us. They are going to beat the system.
> 
> Are their school age children being home schooled? Is the parent capable or even have enough knowledge to even home school them?



And what will they do if one of the family needs an operation---- appendicitis? broken leg?

Who will pay  for that? Or will they just let Bear dig a hole, as he seems to love to do, that's deep enough to bury the person in when s/he dies---- while enjoying their freedom to live as they wish?


----------



## pacanis

I am watching The World Wars on The History Channel. A three part series they originally broadcast on Memorial Day.

They have just started the second part. I hope it goes better than the first part.
It's the (bleep) History Channel for you know who's sake! Do you think they could show the Germans shooting German rifles?! Or the Americans walking with MacArthur shooting American rifles?! Everybody is shooting the British Lee Enfield. It's driving me nuts. Was that the only milsurp they could find? Oh wait, they did show Hitler as a corporal in WWI firing an American 1903 Springfield from the treches...  sheesh. Major screwups.


----------



## pacanis

Nope! The Japanese are carrying Lee Enfields, too, instead of their own Arisakas. At least the first time they showed them.
I gotta look for a thread on this program. I can't believe the simple things they are getting wrong. Makes me wonder on the key points.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> I am watching The World Wars on The History Channel. A three part series they originally broadcast on Memorial Day.
> 
> They have just started the second part. I hope it goes better than the first part.
> It's the (bleep) History Channel for you know who's sake! Do you think they could show the Germans shooting German rifles?! Or the Americans walking with MacArthur shooting American rifles?! Everybody is shooting the British Lee Enfield. It's driving me nuts. Was that the only milsurp they could find? Oh wait, they did show Hitler as a corporal in WWI firing an American 1903 Springfield from the treches...  sheesh. Major screwups.



I'll watch almost anything about the World Wars, but esp. # 2. I'm not knowledgeable enough to notice the different rifles but there's always an expert to point those things out. (Not sarcasm, pac,!) 

I have those shows recorded, but unwatched yet.

Are you saying that the series was making a point about the fact that the Germans and Japanese were carrying British guns? Or was that something you noticed because of your knowledge about guns?


----------



## pacanis

It's something I noticed, Cave. I try to pick out the different weapons and was hoping to see (for instance) the transition from the German Gewehr 98 to the K98, not them not even using German rifles at all. It's one of those things that whoever there advisor for authenticity was clearly dropped the ball on. 
From what I read after I googled my vent they were inaccurate on several key things. You're much better off (for accuracy) watching the black and white footage on the wars on the Military channel (or whatever they call it now... American Heroes I think). I didn't even bother finishing the three part series.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> It's something I noticed, Cave. I try to pick out the different weapons and was hoping to see (for instance) the transition from the German Gewehr 98 to the K98, not them not even using German rifles at all. It's one of those things that whoever there advisor for authenticity was clearly dropped the ball on.
> From what I read after I googled my vent they were inaccurate on several key things. You're much better off (for accuracy) watching the black and white footage on the wars on the Military channel (or whatever they call it now... American Heroes I think). I didn't even bother finishing the three part series.



I see, and thanks for replying. That's the trouble with being more or less an expert on something (you and rifles)---- you notice all those things.


----------



## pacanis

cave76 said:


> I see, and thanks for replying. That's the trouble with being more or less an expert on something (you and rifles)---- you notice all those things.


 
Or someone with "gourmet fresh food" taste buds that can't enjoy the *regular* food us commoners eat.
I can only imagine it's just as frustrating as watching inaccurate history portrayal


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> I can only imagine it's just as frustrating as watching inaccurate history portrayal



Since much of what we were taught in school about history was inaccurate then it follows that history on TV would be the same with the added problem of portraying everything in one hour programs *and* in keeping with the sponsors point of view.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> Are their school age children being home schooled? Is the parent capable or even have enough knowledge to even home school them?



Good question.  I also thought about this. No mention of education on the show.
But I know people that home school and they live here in society.  They have no business home schooling. IMHO.
They will do anything to keep their kids out of public school.  Similarly, keep them away from other races and to pacify their religious and political beliefs.



cave76 said:


> And what will they do if one of the family needs an operation---- appendicitis? broken leg?
> Who will pay  for that? Or will they just let Bear dig a hole, as he seems to love to do, that's deep enough to bury the person in when s/he dies---- while enjoying their freedom to live as they wish?



They then go to a doctor and on the show, they took their youngest to a dentist. They traded salmon for services rendered.
They did say had it been one of the older children, they would have pulled the tooth with pliers.
I know it seems silly.  Frankly I consider it silly.  But its like a car wreck.  You just have to look.


----------



## cave76

Roll_Bones;1367554 They traded salmon for services rendered.

I know it seems silly.  Frankly I consider it silly.  But its like a car wreck.  You just have to look.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ah, back to the barter system which may or may not be a good system, if they can find a good dentist who would do that. "Good".
> 
> Yes, it IS like a car wreck----and I have to admit I usually do look at a car wreck if I happen to pass one while driving. But I don't turn my TV on just to watch them, although there are probably plenty of shows that specialize in that.
> 
> About home schooling----- there are probably many people who do that because they live in a rural area. And probably many who do that because of the sad state of our public schools today in the U.S. and can't afford a private school.
> 
> I  would never have attempted home schooling if only for the fact that I barely passed algebra myself.  And grammar, if you look at my posts, isn't a strong point with me either or neither or whatever, ya know?


----------



## Roll_Bones

cave76 said:


> About home schooling----- there are probably many people who do that because they live in a rural area. And probably many who do that because of the sad state of our public schools today in the U.S. and can't afford a private school.
> 
> I  would never have attempted home schooling if only for the fact that I barely passed algebra myself.  And grammar, if you look at my posts, isn't a strong point with me either or neither or whatever, ya know?



Seems you would be a professor compared to the folks I just referenced above.  Nice people, but they are home schooling for none of your reasons.  They are home schooling for religious and political reasons.
Racism being included. And yes, they told me this.  Bluntly told me why they home school.

I bet they got "them youngins learned up real good" by now. LOL


----------



## cave76

Roll_Bones said:


> Nice people, but they are home schooling for none of your reasons.  They are home schooling for religious and political reasons.
> Racism being included. And yes, they told me this.  Bluntly told me why they home school.



O.K.---- I misunderstood your post and thought you were talking about homeschooling adherents in general. Sorry.

I won't comment on the religious and political issue for that's not allowed here at Discuss Cooking.


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Seems you would be a professor compared to the folks I just referenced above.  Nice people, but they are home schooling for none of your reasons.  They are home schooling for religious and political reasons.
> Racism being included. And yes, they told me this.  Bluntly told me why they home school.
> 
> I bet they got "them youngins learned up real good" by now. LOL


Were they home schooling because they belived in racism or because they disapproved of it?

We used to have home schooling here a century or so ago - for the daughters of the rich - it was called having a governess (cf "Jane Eyre", et al)  

Seriously, though, there isn't a lot of home schooling here (very few people live in the wilds away from proper schools) but there is some. Some people will HS because the child has special needs and the local schools can't provide what is necessary (or the parents _think _they can't) Other people have other reasons . However, you have to jump through hoops to persuade the authorities that you are doing it properly and you get inspected regularly. A bit different than these people on television.

As for bartering, many years ago I had a single male friend who lived alone and couldn't cook but was a talented do-it-yourself-er. We developed a scheme where he would do my decorating or some electrical work or install my dishwasher in return for me feeding him. Worked like a charm. I'd say, "Richard, I have a leg of lamb for Sunday dinner" and he'd say "OK, I'll bring my tool kit"


----------



## Mad Cook

Talking about TV and radio, on Thursday there was a lot of coverage of the run up to D Day and Friday the coverage was of the commemorations.

There was an old gentleman of 91 who had parachuted into France as part of the invasion and wanted to do it again so he was taken up in an aeroplane  over France and did a "piggy-back" jump strapped to a member of the current British Parachute Regiment. He was thrilled to bits with the experience.

There were other old gentlemen in their 80s and 90s who had been there in '44 who said they tried to go Normandy every year to remember their colleagues who didn't make it but this was the big one as they won't be around for much longer. 

There were all nationalities there including those from "the other side" and everyone made speeches including HM Queen, who's a game girl at 88 years old and who gave a rather moving speech. 

Of course, the BBC had to have a discussion on the radio about what would have happened if the invasion had failed! 

I've been over to Nottingham to visit my aunt in hospital for the last two days and I missed quite a lot so will be catching up with "Listen Again" on the website in the morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Best Wishes for your Aunt, MC!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not just funny, but smart, too!  What makes it great for me is I grew up with people like that.  I understand the situations they get themselves into...I'm sure I've even been in some of the situations.


"The Big Bang Theory" *IS* my son and his brainiac friends!  When we still owned my folks' house and he was home for the summer, he'd have his friends over. They'd play cards, sit and talk "smart", and entertain me in general. When I first watched "BBT" my initial reaction was "meh". Himself liked it, so most times I just stayed in the living room and kinda watched it. Then the light bulb went off - Son and Company!  Have loved it ever since.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Best Wishes for your Aunt, MC!


 
+1, MadCook.


----------



## Cheryl J

Back to TV...I think I miss so many of the popular shows because I am so wrapped up in the food networks, HGTV, the history channel, NatGeo, and such.  It seems like every time I hear about something good that I would like, it's near the season ending.  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's favorite movie season for us now, not much on that we enjoy.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Back to TV...I think I miss so many of the popular shows because I am so wrapped up in the food networks, HGTV, the history channel, NatGeo, and such.  It seems like every time I hear about something good that I would like, it's near the season ending.  LOL



I never watch any of the shows on the three networks anymore. Most of my viewing are shows from the BBC on PBS. After that National Geo. and the History channel. But now that the rerun season is upon us, I will be looking toward movies.


----------



## Roll_Bones

cave76 said:


> I won't comment on the religious and political issue for that's not allowed here at Discuss Cooking.



Yes, I understand.



Mad Cook said:


> Were they home schooling because they belived in racism or because they disapproved of it?



They were racist with the full blessing of the church and political party.


----------



## creative

Gogglebox....for those not in UK, believe it or not, it's about viewing different types of people reacting to TV programmes!  More entertaining than it sounds (you get to know the people) and won an award.


----------



## Addie

Today and continuing into tomorrow National Geographic is airing the complete "Arial America" series. The following schedule is:

Starting at 6 a.m. Alabama
7 a.m.  Virginia
8 a.m. Pennsylvania
9 a.m. Oklahoma
10 a.m. North Carolina
11 a.m. Michigan
12 noon Colorado
1 p.m. California
2 p.m. Massachusetts
3 p.m. Kentucky
4 p.m. Arizona
5 p.m. Florida
6 p.m. Hawaii
7 p.m. Utah
8 p.m. Texas
9 p.m. Wyoming
10 p.m. New York
11 p.m. Texas

Then they start repeating until 2 a.m. 

At 2 a.m. Saturday Morning – The Dakotas.  And it is continued etc. 

If your state is not listed above, most likely it will be on Saturday and some of them will be repeated. Just thought you would like to see your state from the air.


----------



## cjmmytunes

That sounds good. Wish I had known about it last night.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> That sounds good. Wish I had known about it last night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I am sure they will be repeating it during the week. It is on the Smithsonian Channel.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I am sure they will be repeating it during the week. It is on the Smithsonian Channel.



Unfortunately we don't get the Smithsonian Channel.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CharlieD

Anybody is watching The Last Ship? There is this Russian admiral in the last night episode. I know it probably doesn't matter to you, but being from Russia and speak the language it makes such a difference when a Russian person plays Russian, especially when it comes to speaking Russian. It is atrocious what most actors do the language. With all the Russians in Hollywood nowadays you'd think producers would make a right choice and pick one out for a role. The only one who was able to speak Russian normally, meaning that I could actually understand what he was saying, was Liev Schreiber. Everybody else are just horrible.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I watched the premiere of the new Halle Berry series "Extant" last night. I thought it was pretty good. Which means it will probably be cancelled after a dozen episodes.


----------



## cave76

CharlieD said:


> Anybody is watching The Last Ship? There is this Russian admiral in the last night episode. I know it probably doesn't matter to you, but being from Russia and speak the language it makes such a difference when a Russian person plays Russian, especially when it comes to speaking Russian. It is atrocious what most actors do the language. With all the Russians in Hollywood nowadays you'd think producers would make a right choice and pick one out for a role. The only one who was able to speak Russian normally, meaning that I could actually understand what he was saying, was Liev Schreiber. Everybody else are just horrible.





I'm watching it and liking it so far.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> I watched the premiere of the new Halle Berry series "Extant" last night. I thought it was pretty good. Which means it will probably be cancelled after a dozen episodes.



I liked it, too!  Yep, that means the show is doomed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Is anybody watching "Orange is the New Black"? I didn't watch it last year, but after some friends talked about it, I decided to check it out and got hooked. I've seen the first season and am on episode 9 of the second season. It's got great writing and many of the actors were on one or more versions of "Law and Order."


----------



## cjmmytunes

I'm not watching it yet but it sounds interesting. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Mad Cook

CharlieD said:


> Anybody is watching The Last Ship? There is this Russian admiral in the last night episode. I know it probably doesn't matter to you, but being from Russia and speak the language it makes such a difference when a Russian person plays Russian, especially when it comes to speaking Russian. It is atrocious what most actors do the language. With all the Russians in Hollywood nowadays you'd think producers would make a right choice and pick one out for a role. The only one who was able to speak Russian normally, meaning that I could actually understand what he was saying, was Liev Schreiber. Everybody else are just horrible.


I expect the voice coaches teach them the lines using phonetics without bothering to translate. I don't suppose there are as many first language Russian speakers in Hollywood as there were in the 1930s. 

Sometimes I cringe when an American actor or actress tries to play  English part. They sound so mannered as if they have been made to watch english films from way back. I expect Americans feel the same when English actors and actresses speak with what they assume to be Amrican accents.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm usually not into anything weird, but I did give "Extant" a try because I like the stars of the show. I did my usual eye rolling through a lot of it and it bugged me that there were so many obvious mistakes with the weightless scenes. That little boy/robot is one heck of a real life little actor though. I'll give it a few more episodes since there's so little worth watching in the summer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> ...I expect Americans feel the same when English actors and actresses speak with what they assume to be Amrican accents.



And an "American accent" is...what? Even after 14 years in New England there are a few times I feel like I'm in a foreign land.  I suppose the same might be said about England? And then throw in all the other countries in the United Kingdom with different dialects? Gotta be just as tough as an "American accent".


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> And an "American accent" is...what? Even after 14 years in New England there are a few times I feel like I'm in a foreign land.  I suppose the same might be said about England? And then throw in all the other countries in the United Kingdom with different dialects? Gotta be just as tough as an "American accent".



Maybe it's easier to think of world news reporters in both the USA and England. I think a typical accent in both cultures is best represented by them. I'm told those of us out west in the US don't have an accent because we all sound like world news broadcasters. Just a thought to ponder I guess.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I expect the voice coaches teach them the lines using phonetics without bothering to translate. I don't suppose there are as many first language Russian speakers in Hollywood as there were in the 1930s.
> 
> Sometimes I cringe when an American actor or actress tries to play  English part. They sound so mannered as if they have been made to watch english films from way back. I expect Americans feel the same when English actors and actresses speak with what they assume to be American accents.



I think the best English actress to do the American accent is Jane Seymour. A lot of Americans don't even realize she is English. She has played so many roles that call for an American accent.


----------



## Kayelle

Hugh Laurie, the British actor who played House has the American accent *nailed*.

The first time I saw him interviewed with his natural British accent I thought he was joking!

Dang, I miss that show..


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Hugh Laurie, the British actor who played House has the American accent *nailed*.
> 
> The first time I saw him interviewed with his natural British accent I thought he was joking!
> 
> Dang, I miss that show..




I agree!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Me too.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## tinlizzie

If any of you Hugh Laurie fans would like to see him as a callow youth, a very funny one, Netflix streaming has 'A Bit of Fry and Laurie.'  These two, Stephen Fry and Laurie, also did some great comedy in the BBC's P. G. Wodehouse stories -- Laurie was perfect as Bertie Wooster.

I had been saving the new (well, new to me) Cumberbatch Sherlock Holmes update and finally watched episode No. 1 last night.  Now I see what all the talk was about -- a new favorite series is born.  It's not my father's Basil Rathbone.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Mad Cook said:


> I expect Americans feel the same when English actors and actresses speak with what they assume to be Amrican accents.


Some English actors have it down pat. As mentioned, Hugh Laurie does a great job. In fact, the actors who typically pull off the best American accents are the ones you tend to not notice.

On the other side of the coin, there have been a number of otherwise wonderful British actors who have struggled playing American parts. Anthony Hopkins, Michael Caine, and Ewan McGregor come to mind. McGregor, for some inexplicable reason, has been repeatedly cast in roles as an American ("Black Hawk Down", "Big Fish", "Down With Love") and yet his accent is awful. Maybe "awful" isn't fair, but he does have a tendency to slide from one region to another when he speaks his lines. I find it very distracting.


----------



## CharlieD

Mad Cook said:


> .... I don't suppose there are as many first language Russian speakers in Hollywood as there were in the 1930s....


You'd be surprised. Mila Kunis, for example, speaks absolutely perfect Russian. Surprisingly, for a person who grew up in America. There are many more who actually Russians.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Are any of you Northerners watching the All Star game? Looked at the food available at Target Park. Walleye on a Stick, Pork Chop on a Stick, and a few other choice items on the menu? I am very happy that I am watching it at home and can go to the fridge for food I am familiar with.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Walleye is delicious, with or without a stick! Himself loves that the best from all Great Lakes fish, while my favorite is definitely Lake Erie perch.  NOT your average ocean perch by any means. 

One of the cities on Lake Erie, Port Clinton, OH, has a Walleye Drop every new years eve. Think of the Times Square ball...but instead it's a fiberglass fish! 

Walleye Madness - Walleye Drop (Port Clinton, Ohio)


----------



## Steve Kroll

Addie said:


> Are any of you Northerners watching the All Star game? Looked at the food available at Target Park. Walleye on a Stick, Pork Chop on a Stick, and a few other choice items on the menu? I am very happy that I am watching it at home and can go to the fridge for food I am familiar with.



I wish I had time to go, since it's in my backyard. My brother-in-law and his son went to yesterday's game and had a great time.

Some of the food sounds.... interesting. The one thing I thought I'd like to try was the tempura fried lobster. 

Funny thing about Walleye. It's our state fish, but almost all of it that you buy or eat here comes from Canada. 

It is delicious, though. One of my favorite freshwater fish.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Steve Kroll said:


> Some English actors have it down pat. As mentioned, Hugh Laurie does a great job. In fact, the actors who typically pull off the best American accents are the ones you tend to not notice.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, there have been a number of otherwise wonderful British actors who have struggled playing American parts. Anthony Hopkins, Michael Caine, and Ewan McGregor come to mind. McGregor, for some inexplicable reason, has been repeatedly cast in roles as an American ("Black Hawk Down", "Big Fish", "Down With Love") and yet his accent is awful. Maybe "awful" isn't fair, but he does have a tendency to slide from one region to another when he speaks his lines. I find it very distracting.



I had no idea Anthony Hopkins was British.
I watched "Easy Rider" the other night and it seems he did a very good job of playing an American.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> And an "American accent" is...what? Even after 14 years in New England there are a few times I feel like I'm in a foreign land.  I suppose the same might be said about England? And then throw in all the other countries in the United Kingdom with different dialects? Gotta be just as tough as an "American accent".


Well, basically, an American accent to us is anything that is spoken "over there". I can sometimes tell the difference between American and Canadian but not very often. Variations like, say, Texas and Massachsetts, are noticeably different to us but I probably wouldn't notice the difference over a shorter distance, say Texas and Oklahoma.

As for English accents. I was listening to a dramatisation of a DH Lawrence novel on the radio a few weeks back. It's set on the Derbyshire/Nottinghamshire borders. All the "working class" characters were gaily speaking in North Yorkshire accents which is nothing like the DH Lawrence accent. I know the accent as my mother's family come from the DH Lawrence area and it really grated. 

As regards the "American" accent, I was generalising. I once heard an English actress who worked a lot in Hollywood say that the easiest American accent for English people to mimic is the southern "drawl". But really there must be a lot of variations across the southern states.


----------



## Dawgluver

Vivian Leigh, who played Scarlet O'Hara, was a British actress, and did wonderfully as a Southern belle.  There apparently are similarities.


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> I had no idea Anthony Hopkins was British.
> I watched "Easy Rider" the other night and it seems he did a very good job of playing an American.


I seem to be missing something here. I can't remember Anthony Hopkins being in "Easy Rider" and he isn't on the cast list in Wikipaedia.

Mr Hopkins is Welsh. It doesn't much matter to the rest of us Brits but it appears to do so to the Welsh.


----------



## Addie

The Yorkshire accent is the one I have the most difficulty understanding. My husband came from the Lakes District and you would think I should be able to understand the Yorkshire accent. It took me a while to understand him all the time at first. Sometimes he would say something to me using the words he grew up with. I would stand there just staring at him wondering what the heck did he just say.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Roll_Bones said:


> I had no idea Anthony Hopkins was British.
> I watched "Easy Rider" the other night and it seems he did a very good job of playing an American.



No, Anthony Hopkins was not in Easy Rider: Easy Rider (1969) - IMDb

I'm trying to decide which character you thought he played.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Maybe (Dennis) Hopper=(Anthony) Hopkins? Not exactly toMAYto/toMAHto, but close enough?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> I seem to be missing something here. I can't remember Anthony Hopkins being in "Easy Rider" and he isn't on the cast list in Wikipaedia.
> 
> Mr Hopkins is Welsh. It doesn't much matter to the rest of us Brits but it appears to do so to the Welsh.



My mistake all.  I had Dennis Hopper confused with Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## vitauta

Steve Kroll said:


> I watched the premiere of the new Halle Berry series "Extant" last night. I thought it was pretty good. Which means it will probably be cancelled after a dozen episodes.



and i always thought getting good shows cancelled was MY special talent.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm still very intrigued with _Extant_.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> Is anybody watching "Orange is the New Black"? I didn't watch it last year, but after some friends talked about it, I decided to check it out and got hooked. I've seen the first season and am on episode 9 of the second season. It's got great writing and many of the actors were on one or more versions of "Law and Order."



It's REALLY GOOD!  Not for the prudish type, but the acting and writing are excellent, i'm trying not to" binge watch " season 2!  

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Let's face it. Sunday afternoon there is nothing, I repeat nothing worth watching on TV. Well, maybe sports for the men and women who enjoy them. 

So The Pirate came across "_Mars Attacks"_. I can't remember the last time I laughed so much for so long. Every single cliché is in that movie. Including the little side room off the Oval Office where the President has illicit trysts. Every known and unknown name in Hollywood appears in this movie. You find yourself trying to identifying all of them. Even Godzilla made an appearance. So if you are looking for good laughs, and have nothing else to watch, make it a point to watch this movie the next time you see it on the schedule. And if you are watching it with someone, see who can identify the most celebrities. (I won! Only because I am older and remember more than The Pirate.)


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Let's face it. Sunday afternoon there is nothing, I repeat nothing worth watching on TV. Well, maybe sports for the men and women who enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> So The Pirate came across "_Mars Attacks"_. I can't remember the last time I laughed so much for so long. Every single cliché is in that movie. Including the little side room off the Oval Office where the President has illicit trysts. Every known and unknown name in Hollywood appears in this movie. You find yourself trying to identifying all of them. Even Godzilla made an appearance. So if you are looking for good laughs, and have nothing else to watch, make it a point to watch this movie the next time you see it on the schedule. And if you are watching it with someone, see who can identify the most celebrities. (I won! Only because I am older and remember more than The Pirate.)




One of my faves!  Admittedly, the first time I saw it, it creeped me out!  Love Ack Ack, along with Nelson Eddie and Jeanette McDonald causing alien head explosions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love _Mars Attacks_.


----------



## vitauta

love mars bars.  love orange is the new black, and orange is my favorite color.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Love _Mars Attacks_.



What cracked me up was the aliens talking like what Charlie Brown hears in his head when adults are speaking. Great mindless entertainment.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thought I'd try watching "The Lottery" which premieres tonight on Lifetime.  Not sure whether that's my kind of series, but thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## vitauta

i'll be checing out madam secretary when it airs (next month?). handily, it will be preceding the good wife on cbs on sundays.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

We watch the Hallmark channel religiously which currently features Cedar Cove, (just about the world's best soap opera) Chopped, HGTV, and Law and Order, SVU and Criminal intent. We LOVED Downton Abbey and are looking forward to the next season.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm still very intrigued with _Extant_.



Thanks for the reminder. I totally forgot to watch it on TV. Cut up on PC yesterday. Yeah, an interesting twist building up. I wonder how long they will be able to keep it up until it turns into Mars Attack.


----------



## Addie

chiklitmanfan said:


> We watch the Hallmark channel religiously which currently features Cedar Cove, (just about the world's best soap opera) Chopped, HGTV, and Law and Order, SVU and Criminal intent. We LOVED Downton Abbey and are looking forward to the next season.



Right now I have been faithfully following _Last Dance In Halifax_. It is a British import on PBS. As usual it is a great show. The Brits know how to do it right. And I am patiently waiting for the next season of _Doc Martin_. I think that show is hilarious!! 

I am not one to watch the "Housewives of" shows. But I have been kind of watching _The Housewives of London._ Some of the women are American transplants and the others British. One of the women so wants to be accepted as British that she gave up her American citizen citizenship and became a Brit. The American women are so funny in their attempts in trying to pass off as a Brit. 

Fortunately our TV channels will show a repeat of the last episodes of any Brit imports before a new season starts. To tell you the truth, as much as I love _Downton Abby_ I need a refresher course as I can't remember the last show of last season.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Right now *I have been faithfully following Last Dance In Halifax. It is a British import on PBS. *As usual it is a great show. The Brits know how to do it right. And I am patiently waiting for the next season of _Doc Martin_. I think that show is hilarious!!
> 
> I am not one to watch the "Housewives of" shows. But I have been kind of watching _The Housewives of London._ Some of the women are American transplants and the others British. One of the women so wants to be accepted as British that she gave up her American citizen citizenship and became a Brit. The American women are so funny in their attempts in trying to pass off as a Brit.
> 
> Fortunately our TV channels will show a repeat of the last episodes of any Brit imports before a new season starts. To tell you the truth, as much as I love _Downton Abby_ I need a refresher course as I can't remember the last show of last season.



Actually it's *"Last TANGO in Halifax".  *I had never heard of it Addie but it reads like something I'd really like. I found the first season on Netflix. Have you seen the first season?
Yep, the Brits do it right with lots of great series but the amount of episodes per season is pitiful. Good grief, they are what we would call a mini series here and at times they seem like just a long movie.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Actually it's *"Last TANGO in Halifax".  *I had never heard of it Addie but it reads like something I'd really like. I found the first season on Netflix. Have you seen the first season?
> Yep, the Brits do it right with lots of great series but the amount of episodes per season is pitiful. Good grief, they are what we would call a mini series here and at times they seem like just a long movie.



Yes I have seen the first season. I think the problem with Brit series is their sound system. Sometime you can hardly hear what the character is saying. And it is too long between seasons. I would rather PBS purchase the whole series for all seasons and then show it. So now I am waiting for Downton Abby, Last Tango, and Doc Martin to continue. We need to start importing some of those Brit actors to continue their work over here. They take a whole season off between filming their series. It gives them a chance to do movies and other pieces of work.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Yes I have seen the first season. *I think the problem with Brit series is their sound system. Sometime you can hardly hear what the character is saying. *And it is too long between seasons. I would rather PBS purchase the whole series for all seasons and then show it. So now I am waiting for Downton Abby, Last Tango, and Doc Martin to continue. We need to start importing some of those Brit actors to continue their work over here. They take a whole season off between filming their series. It gives them a chance to do movies and other pieces of work.



I agree the sound is inferior with the Brit series. Sub titles are mandatory for me and they are annoying. Do DC Brits notice it? They need better audio people me thinks.


----------



## tinlizzie

If you like the BBC crime series showings, don't pass up 'Prime Suspect' with Helen Mirren.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> If you like the BBC crime series showings, don't pass up 'Prime Suspect' with Helen Mirren.


`

That is a great series. Sunday night Hercule Poirot is back. I just love him.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie, I just finished watching the first episode in season one of "Last Tango in Halifax". 
This is a *keeper! * Thanks for the tip, I love it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> Thought I'd try watching "The Lottery" which premieres tonight on Lifetime. Not sure whether that's my kind of series, but thought I'd give it a try.


 
Sorta hooked on this already, and it's only aired twice.  It'll probably be cancelled soon. 

_Set in a dystopian future when women have stopped having children, The Lottery reveals a world staring down the barrel of impending extinction. Remarkably, 100 embryos are successfully fertilized and a national lottery is held to decide the surrogates. As conflict, control and mystery over this global crisis unfolds, the government’s interests and power begin to dominate, igniting a highly controversial debate over our fundamental and personal freedom to raise a family. The Lottery stars Marley Shelton (Eleventh Hour) as Dr. Alison Lennon, the brilliant fertility specialist whose scientific breakthrough may have life-and-death consequences; Michael Graziadei (American Horror Story) as Kyle, a recovering alcoholic and single father of one of the last children born in the country; David Alpay (The Vampire Diaries) as James, Alison’s colleague and lab assistant; and Martin Donovan (Homeland) as Darius Hayes, a calculating government official willing to use any strategy to achieve what he believes is the greater good._


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That sounds like a show I would like.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> Actually it's *"Last TANGO in Halifax".  *I had never heard of it Addie but it reads like something I'd really like. I found the first season on Netflix. Have you seen the first season?
> Yep, the Brits do it right with lots of great series but the amount of episodes per season is pitiful. Good grief, they are what we would call a mini series here and at times they seem like just a long movie.


"Last Tango in Halifax" is a bit of a "Coronation Street" reunion - at least 3 of the cast are ex-"Corrie" players - Anne Reid, Sarah Lancashire and Roy Barraclough - and Derek Jacobi has said he'd like to be in it! We tend to sneer a bit at "Corrie" but it attracts some very good actors. Even Sir Ian McKellan has appeared in it! I don't know if you've had the "pleasure" of "Coronation Street" in the US. 

I think the television people over here think that their public have a very short attention span. I used to find it irritating that I'd just get into a series when the season comes to an end.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds like a show I would like.


 
I think you'll like it.


----------



## Addie

Something in the back of my mind tells me that I have heard of _Coronation Street. _I will have to Google it on PBS and see. They usually have British series for sale after they have aired for the umpteenth time. Already we can purchase Doc Martin along with several other series. I think my all time favorite Brit series was _As Time Goes By_. I love Judith Dench. She could read the phone book and I would listen to every word.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Addie, I just finished watching the first episode in season one of "Last Tango in Halifax".
> This is a *keeper! * Thanks for the tip, I love it.



Definitely! They have so many twists and plots going on all at once.


----------



## Addie

Last week I wanted to watch a movie that Spike got for me from the public library. But for the life of me I couldn't remember how to get my DVD player to work. In trying, I really messed everything up. To the point I couldn't get my TV or DVD play to turn on. When I mess something up, I do a ban up job!

So tonight The Pirate and I are noticing that my picture is really dark. Is my TV on its' way out? Well, I got brave again and got the remote and figured out how to change the contrast and a few other settings. I did it on an old Perry Mason show in B&W. It gave me the best results. I am so proud of myself. I got it right this time and didn't have to call Spike to come and rescue me once again.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Something in the back of my mind tells me that I have heard of _Coronation Street. _I will have to Google it on PBS and see. They usually have British series for sale after they have aired for the umpteenth time. Already we can purchase Doc Martin along with several other series. I think my all time favorite Brit series was _As Time Goes By_. I love Judith Dench. She could read the phone book and I would listen to every word.


"Coronation Street" is a very long-running northern working class melodrama set in Manchester. Originally airing twice a week at 7.30pm. Now repeated on digital about 97 times a week (OK so that's  an exaggeration). Over the years there have been some very good actors and actresses in it but if you don't get it over there you are not missing anything much.

I've never been able to take it or any other soap opera seriously since the hilarious "Soap" in (I think) the 1970s, with Billy Crystal and Katherine Helmond among others.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> "Coronation Street" is a very long-running northern working class melodrama set in Manchester. Originally airing twice a week at 7.30pm. Now repeated on digital about 97 times a week (OK so that's  an exaggeration). Over the years there have been some very good actors and actresses in it but if you don't get it over there you are not missing anything much.
> 
> I've never been able to take it or any other soap opera seriously since the hilarious "Soap" in (I think) the 1970s, with Billy Crystal and Katherine Helmond among others.



I did Google it. Found it to be a long running soap opera. And yes, the _Soap_ show was hilarious. I loved that show. I have never been one for soap operas. I have known so many women who had to be home every day to see their favorite soaps. I think the only one I ever followed was Dallas. And of course that was on at night. But it still was a soap opera. And now I am getting hooked on Brit evening soaps. Thanks to our PBS.


----------



## Kayelle

*WOW... *I just finished watching all but the last episode of seasons one and two by way of Netflix, and BBC streaming for

*Last Tango in Halifax

Thanks for bringing it to my attention, Addie.

*I've enjoyed it so very much and I can hardly wait for season three!
Check this out..I'm thrilled it will be back. Now, that's good TV !!

BBC - BBC One commissions third series of Last Tango In Halifax - Media centre


----------



## DeandraAyu

bakechef said:


> It's REALLY GOOD!  Not for the prudish type, but the acting and writing are excellent, i'm trying not to" binge watch " season 2!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Ah! Well, i'm still obsessing over game of thrones and sherlock (bbc) but since season 4 is over and waiting for sherlock's, i dont really know what to watch next. Gonna try to watch orange is the new black soon! Thanks! 


Let's talk food!


----------



## CharlieD

Am I getting old, am I missing something? Last night I cut a snippet of “Murder in the first”, I think it is the name of the show, and they were showing these two people arguing and then the girl takes his shirt of and throws at him and they showed her from the back completely butt naked. Albeit a nice butt, but I thought they were not used to show such things. Am I wrong? Really? What is next? Are they going to slowly move to show people completely naked and the x-rated movies will just become something normal?


----------



## vitauta

oh wow. i just finished binge-watching season 1 of rectify.  wow!   this has got to be one of the best series of all time, one of the most original and thought-provoking, for sure.   rectify has it all--fabulous acting, writing and and directing.  have any of you found a place to stream season 2 of rectify online for free?  netflix is only offering season 1 at this time.  i'm hungry for more. right now.


----------



## Kayelle

vitauta said:


> oh wow. i just finished binge-watching season 1 of rectify.  wow!   this has got to be one of the best series of all time, one of the most original and thought-provoking, for sure.   rectify has it all--fabulous acting, writing and and directing.  have any of you found a place to stream season 2 of rectify online for free?  netflix is only offering season 1 at this time.  i'm hungry for more. right now.



Thanks for the recommendation Vit I can't wait to start watching it on Netflix. It really annoys me how they often leave their customers hanging like that. Amazon has streaming season 2 available at $1.99 an episode (non HD) if you're interested. I never pay the premium price for HD as I don't see any difference to speak of. Anyway the series sounds really  interesting with great reviews.


----------



## vitauta

i wasn't going to tell anybody, but oh, WTH...okay, i'll open up to you guys.  yesterday, i blew six bucks streaming three episodes of 'rectify' at amazon! you would have to know me in order to appreciate the absolute improbability of such an expenditure by me up until then.  the worst part is, no sense of control--i returned for another three episodes today and will, no doubt, finish off season 2 of this phenomenal series tomorrow. i am feeling both guilt and shame for my actions, but no regrets.  god, am i different really than a compulsive gambler or drug addict?!  i have been attempting, half heartedly, to justify my 'rectify' streaming indulgences by comparing them to that of splurging on movie tickets every now and again.  i just hope i don't have a gateway situation here, with an addictive habit of binge movie streaming in my future.  but, 'rectify'?  worth every penny. and so good, you may feel compelled to watch through the episodes more than once.


----------



## Addie

Sorry, I doubt very much if you have an addiction. Every so often I too treat myself to an expense that you would never normally find me spending money on. Mine is the largest Lemon Coolata that Dunkin' Donut has. It cost a whopping $5.00. I think that is a lot for just flavored crushed ice. For you it is entertainment that you really enjoy. Just like I really love those Coolatas. I do make sure I only have $5.00 to spare or I would go right back and get a second and third one. Lemon anything has to be my favorite flavor. I stay out of bakeries and only keep one lemon in the house are any one time. Otherwise I would be making lemon foods everyday. Finish the series and feel good about it. Enjoy it. It could be worse. You could be sitting on a bar stool and demanding the bartender put it on the TV there.


----------



## Kayelle

vitauta said:


> i wasn't going to tell anybody, but oh, WTH...okay, i'll open up to you guys.  yesterday, i blew six bucks streaming three episodes of 'rectify' at amazon! you would have to know me in order to appreciate the absolute improbability of such an expenditure by me up until then.  the worst part is, no sense of control--i returned for another three episodes today and will, no doubt, finish off season 2 of this phenomenal series tomorrow. i am feeling both guilt and shame for my actions, but no regrets.  god, am i different really than a compulsive gambler or drug addict?!  i have been attempting, half heartedly, to justify my 'rectify' streaming indulgences by comparing them to that of splurging on movie tickets every now and again.  i just hope i don't have a gateway situation here, with an addictive habit of binge movie streaming in my future.  but, 'rectify'?  worth every penny. and so good, you may feel compelled to watch through the episodes more than once.



Not to worry Vit. If I want to justify paying for episodes I enjoy, I remind myself how expensive and addictive my life once was with cigarettes. I can by lots of episodes for what they used to cost me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Not to worry Vit. If I want to justify paying for episodes I enjoy, I remind myself how expensive and addictive my life once was with cigarettes. I can by lots of episodes for what they used to cost me.



Oh yeah, I got a new pair of purple Nikes with that excuse...


----------



## Addie

Inside the Actors Studio is presently on Bravo with the two hour Robins Williams special. It will be repeated again at 10 a.m. on Saturday if you should miss it now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It says it's an hour...thanks for reminding us.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It says it's an hour...thanks for reminding us.



Mine says 120 minutes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mine says an hour too, watching right now.  Thanks for the head-up, Addie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just sprayed pork chili all over.


----------



## Dawgluver

And sadly now, it's over, replaced by some really strange women complaining about stuff.

Lordy, RW was a funny guy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> And sadly now, it's over, replaced by some really strange women complaining about stuff.
> 
> Lordy, RW was a funny guy!



At some point I wasn't laughing anymore...


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Mine says an hour too, watching right now.  Thanks for the head-up, Addie!



Well I couldn't think of anyone who didn't want to watch it. My pleasure.


----------



## buckytom

i just watched what i think is probably the worst "cooking" show that i've ever seen in my life: nadia g's bitchin kitchen.

holy crap it was bad. it was a version of triple d except with a tattooed woman that has a bizarre accent, chipping fingernail polish, and some kind of weird, tough-chick personality.

has anyone else ever seen this show?


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> i just watched what i think is probably the worst "cooking" show that i've ever seen in my life: nadia g's bitchin kitchen.
> 
> holy crap it was bad. it was a version of triple d except with a tattooed woman that has a bizarre accent, chipping fingernail polish, and some kind of weird, tough-chick personality.
> 
> has anyone else ever seen this show?



I have seen it and I didn't like it at all. Not my type of show.


----------



## Kayelle

buckytom said:


> i just watched what i think is probably the worst "cooking" show that i've ever seen in my life: nadia g's bitchin kitchen.
> 
> holy crap it was bad. it was a version of triple d except with a tattooed woman that has a bizarre accent, chipping fingernail polish, and some kind of weird, tough-chick personality.
> 
> has anyone else ever seen this show?



I can only imagine how that show got on the air, if you know what I mean...


----------



## buckytom

that was my thought as well, k-l, but i doubt they have casting couches anymore. 

if anything of the sort is true, she threatened a (false) harassment lawsuit against a producer or director to get the gig. sadly, that's the way things work nowadays in order to make up for decades of gender bias and discrimination. two wrongs apparently make a right.

but i'm just venting. i've had to deal with reverse discrimination my entire career.

as far as nadia g. goes, someone, somewhere must like the show. it reminds me of the old 3am public access cable shows.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> that was my thought as well, k-l, but i doubt they have casting couches anymore.
> 
> if anything of the sort is true, she threatened a (false) harassment lawsuit against a producer or director to get the gig. sadly, that's the way things work nowadays in order to make up for decades of gender bias and discrimination. two wrongs apparently make a right.
> 
> but i'm just venting. i've had to deal with reverse discrimination my entire career.
> 
> as far as nadia g. goes, someone, somewhere must like the show. it reminds me of the old 3am public access cable shows.



She seems to have a following among people in their 20s. She was on Chopped All-Stars once; she went home in the first round.


----------



## buckytom

i guess chips of nail polish in your food is ok when your 20, lol.

i looked up some info on her to try to understand her accent and found out she's from montreal. montreal? she sounds like someone that escaped from brooklyn and ended up trying out an eastern european accent.

to each his own.


----------



## Dawgluver

Haven't seen her shows, only the commercials.  I'd figured Brooklyn/Chicago mix, not Montreal.


----------



## buckytom

yeah, chicago is good. it's like a bad blues brothers schtick.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Bucky, Nadia G has a new show coming out, 
I have it set to record on the DVR... 
we'll see how BAD this one will be... it's kinda entertaining, stupid, but it does fill a niche


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched about 5 minutes of Nadia G a couple of years ago and couldn't reach for the remote fast enough.


----------



## vitauta

nadia does have something resembling an italian gangster accent, and her appearance IS a bit offputting.  i dont't have the food channels, but i caught her performance on chopped just the other day.  she WAS chopped first round, but everybody raved about how good her food tasted. upon leaving, she challenged the judges decision with a plucky retort that was spot on target, despite being something that is just 'not done' on chopped.  i found her highly entertaining.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Has anyone else watched "Forever" on ABC? Himself said it resembles a short-lived series called "New Amsterdam". I didn't see that one, but I think I might stick with this one. After watching "Person of Interest" since the beginning I've lost interest. 

Meanwhile, five days, 19 hours and five minutes till "Castle". Can't wait!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anyone else watch Scorpion on Monday night?

Person of Interest...I'm more concerned about what happens to the dog.  We need a good episode that revolves around Bear.


----------



## Andy M.

Watched Scorpion and liked it!  Forever was not a big hit with me.  It's a cop show with a twist.  How many times an episode can he die and come back to life?

Person of Interest was a show I enjoyed.  I'm not sure about this season.  Bear is not on the computer's watch list.  He'll be OK.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I loved Scorpion, it has all the right notes, taps into several interests of mine and had good action.

Aside from Bear, realized that Amy Acker needs to eat some potatoes...she's getting too thin, scary thin.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I loved Scorpion, it has all the right notes, taps into several interests of mine and had good action.
> 
> Aside from Bear, realized that Amy Acker needs to eat some potatoes...she's getting too thin, scary thin.




Scorpion does stretch logic a bit, but not as bad as some shows.  

I was too busy watching Sarah Shahi to notice.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> I was too busy watching Sarah Shahi to notice.


Don't tell Mrs. K, but I like her also. 

I knew that emoticon would eventually prove to be good for something else. Maybe this one, too:


----------



## Kayelle

I'm just so glad all our favorite shows are back and none were eliminated for the new season. I record everything we watch and it makes watching a pleasure with FF commercials. 

We'll stick with Person of Interest but I sure hated when they killed off the lady cop, Taraji Henson as she was terrific. And when Josh Charles of The Good Wife chose to leave....well,grrrr.

None of the new shows look interesting enough to me.


----------



## Dawgluver

The new season of Survivor starts tonight!


----------



## Kayelle

Has anyone else seen this on PBS? Yet another remarkable masterpiece by Ken Burns..

The Roosevelts: An Intimate History | Ken Burns America


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Kroll said:


> Don't tell Mrs. K, but I like her also.
> 
> I knew that emoticon would eventually prove to be good for something else. Maybe this one, too:




I think that first emotion is for really tasty food but I can see its use here as well.  And, haven't you heard, all men are


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Has anyone else seen this on PBS? Yet another remarkable masterpiece by Ken Burns..
> 
> The Roosevelts: An Intimate History | Ken Burns America



I watched the first night and recorded the rest but haven't watched them yet. DH is out of town for a couple days, so I'm going to try to watch them before he gets back.  He doesn't seem to have enjoyed the first episode as much as I did, but then it's sports ball season


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy, I think "Forever" won't last longer than one season - if that. It might be this year's "Mind Games". However, as you and Steve seem to think "Scorpion" is watchable for Sarah Shahi, I'll enjoy every episode of Ioan Gruffudd  "Forever". 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Anyone else watch Scorpion on Monday night?.


I didn't, but Himself did. Not one to get out of his chair while TV-viewing, and not much of a talker, it seemed like Himself came into the kitchen (where ELSE would I be??? ) during every commercial break to laugh over some flaw in the writing, chortling in disbelief over how wrong they got stuff from the way it works in the real world. The worse part is as he launched into what he had just seen, I would finish off his sentence by saying the correct way. That was so wrong because I have nowhere close to his knowledge regarding tech and science. I guess the writers want you to suspend reality for the hour the show is on?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ... He doesn't seem to have enjoyed the first episode as much as I did, but then it's sports ball season


Yup, it's ALWAYS "sports ball season". Well, unless you're a hockey fan.  I'll have to remember that phrase for future use.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> However, as you and Steve seem to think "Scorpion" is watchable for Sarah Shahi, I'll enjoy every episode of Ioan Gruffudd  "Forever".


Sarah Shahi is actually on "Person of Interest," but since you were busy ogling Ioan Guffaw Elmerfudd Gruffudd, we'll forgive you for the error.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...to laugh over some flaw in the writing, chortling in disbelief over how wrong they got stuff from the way it works in the real world...



As I mentioned above, it does stretch your logic a bit.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Has anyone else seen this on PBS? Yet another remarkable masterpiece by Ken Burns..
> 
> The Roosevelts: An Intimate History | Ken Burns America


 
Just turned it on and watching it now. I had to clear some space to record the rest of the series.  I love that Peter Coyote is narrating it, I just love his voice.


----------



## buckytom

had to clear out my dvr too. it' like 10 our 12 hours. haven't watched it yet.
(i think i missed recording the first episode).

i was thinking of buying the dvd set for my dad for christmas. is it all *burns*ian pan and zoom, again?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Andy, I think "Forever" won't last longer than one season - if that. It might be this year's "Mind Games". However, as you and Steve seem to think "Scorpion" is watchable for Sarah Shahi, I'll enjoy every episode of Ioan Gruffudd  "Forever".
> 
> 
> I didn't, but Himself did. Not one to get out of his chair while TV-viewing, and not much of a talker, it seemed like Himself came into the kitchen (where ELSE would I be??? ) during every commercial break to laugh over some flaw in the writing, chortling in disbelief over how wrong they got stuff from the way it works in the real world. The worse part is as he launched into what he had just seen, I would finish off his sentence by saying the correct way. That was so wrong because I have nowhere close to his knowledge regarding tech and science.* I guess the writers want you to suspend reality for the hour the show is on?*



I thought that was the reason to watch TV...I've been watching TV wrong all these years.  Suspension of disbelief is where it's at...I guess modern audiences want reality shows...I get enough reality life.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Has anyone else seen this on PBS? Yet another remarkable masterpiece by Ken Burns..
> 
> The Roosevelts: An Intimate History | Ken Burns America



Yup. And I will watch the reruns. Excellent!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought that was the reason to watch TV...I've been watching TV wrong all these years.  Suspension of disbelief is where it's at...I guess modern audiences want reality shows...I get enough reality life.




I agree 100%. I NEVER watch a reality show.  Fifteen minutes of content in a one hour show with the producers trying to create drama where there isn't any.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> Has anyone else seen this on PBS? Yet another remarkable masterpiece by Ken Burns..
> 
> The Roosevelts: An Intimate History | Ken Burns America



I'm glad so many of you are enjoying it too. All the old pictures are just fascinating to me. 

Ken Burns is a real master isn't he. A few years ago I bought this DVD and we were so inspired by it that we booked a riverboat cruise of the Columbia River to retrace the last leg of their journey. 

Lewis and Clark | Ken Burns America


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I'm glad so many of you are enjoying it too. All the old pictures are just fascinating to me.
> 
> Ken Burns is a real master isn't he. A few years ago I bought this DVD and we were so inspired by it that we booked a riverboat cruise of the Columbia River to retrace the last leg of their journey.
> 
> Lewis and Clark | Ken Burns America





I have yet to see a bad series of his. So I will keep watching anything he makes until he makes one that is lousy. Looks like he has a lifelong fan.

Upcoming Films 

Take a look for an excellent read and something to look forward to.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I agree 100%. I NEVER watch a reality show.  Fifteen minutes of content in a one hour show with the producers trying to create drama where there isn't any.



I think the only one I watch is Pawn Stars. Mainly for the history lessons when he calls in an expert.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> I think the only one I watch is Pawn Stars. Mainly for the history lessons when he calls in an expert.



I like that part of it too Addie, but I just hate the disrespect for one another with that family. ACK...

One reality show we really enjoy is American Pickers. They find the most interesting stuff, and the cast is so durn likable. All three of them are fun to watch. Steve is fascinated with all of Daniel's tattoos.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I like that part of it too Addie, but I just hate the disrespect for one another with that family. ACK...
> 
> One reality show we really enjoy is American Pickers. They find the most interesting stuff, and the cast is so durn likable. All three of them are fun to watch. Steve is fascinated with all of Daniel's tattoos.



I think it is endearing the way they have quasi adopted Chumlee. They do look out for him in their own strange way. 

I find that after a while on AP, that mid-western twang irritates my ears. But I just love it watching them crawl and climb through what looks like just a pile of junk to find that one thing at the bottom that they just have to have. The Pirate loves AP.


----------



## Mad Cook

Steve Kroll said:


> Sarah Shahi is actually on "Person of Interest," but since you were busy ogling Ioan Guffaw Elmerfudd Gruffudd, we'll forgive you for the error.


If it helps, it's pronounced "Griffith"......or no, that probably confuses things even more. 

(I did Welsh language in college. Fortunately I've forgotten most of it.)


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> I'm just so glad all our favorite shows are back and none were eliminated for the new season. I record everything we watch and it makes watching a pleasure with FF commercials.
> 
> We'll stick with Person of Interest but I sure hated when they killed off the lady cop, Taraji Henson as she was terrific. And when Josh Charles of The Good Wife chose to leave....well,grrrr.
> 
> None of the new shows look interesting enough to me.


Damn, damn, damn! I wish I hadn't read that.

Please can we be warned about spoilers? I haven't seen that series of 
P of I !


----------



## Kayelle

Mad Cook said:


> Damn, damn, damn! I wish I hadn't read that.
> 
> Please can we be warned about spoilers? I haven't seen that series of
> P of I !



I apologize MC!! I hate spoilers too, so I'm really sorry but it happened several episodes before the end of last season in this country. I need to be more mindful of UK viewers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After my evil critique of "Scorpion", I read these:



Andy M. said:


> As I mentioned above, (Forever) does stretch your logic a bit.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought that was the reason to watch TV...I've been watching TV wrong all these years.  Suspension of disbelief is where it's at...I guess modern audiences want reality shows...I get enough reality life.





Andy M. said:


> I agree 100%. I NEVER watch a reality show.  Fifteen minutes of content in a one hour show with the producers trying to create drama where there isn't any.


PF, Andy, what is this "reality show" you speak of? The news is real...maybe. I know for sure the weather reports often are the fantasy segment of news.  However, if you think I like reality tv shows the likes of which "Shark Survivor Hell's Tank" represent, you are happily wrong. To ME, those kinds of shows are a good waste of my diminishing time. I'd rather fold sheets. 

Most action and drama series offer up situations that have a "no way in Hades" reaction, but that's why they're enjoyable. Heck, even comedies need you to forget real life situations. But when a show stretches something so much that the action is pushed too far beyond believable, it jumps the shark for me right away. A 200-foot cable to connect two computers together while one is in a plane and the other is travelling 200 MPH on the ground? That's where you lose me. Then again, how many times can Henry keep popping up wet and unclothed before I give up on "Forever"?  I'm good with suspending disbelief for that show even though you seem to think it's a bit of a stretch, Andy. On rare occasions, I like to ride along just because of the scenery...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I find that after a while on AP, that mid-western twang irritates my ears...


I've never heard "Midwestern" and "twang" put together like that before.  Your comment got me looking to see what dialect name is assigned to each region's unique speech patterns and pronunciations. I found this interesting (and time-wasting) quiz on PBS: Do You Speak American . Sea to Shining Sea . American Varieties . Mapping | PBS (FYI to anyone taking the quiz, I couldn't hear a sample from each of the top three selections in the column to the right of the map.) That section on PBS has a whole slew of stuff to read on how people from different parts of the country sound. I think this might be the main page to that topic: Do You Speak American . Sea to Shining Sea . American Varieties | PBS


----------



## buckytom

i've found it interesting that the southern twang was much less common and even looked down upon before the war of northern aggression and states' rights , but it increased in popularity exponentially after the war to the point where it nearly can define the culture.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'd never heard of "Midwest Twang" either, until I heard Ann Landers and her sister, Dear Abbie, speak on the radio or some talk show.  I asked my mom why they sounded like that, she said it was because they were from Iowa.


----------



## GotGarlic

I heard this on NPR recently about Southern accents. Fascinating. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJes7vovlGM


----------



## buckytom

we are from iiiii-o-waaaaaay.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am from Y-O-Ming and Mon-Ta-Na.


----------



## buckytom

that must have been from the off broadway production.


----------



## Mad Cook

Just discovered that there is a new Jamie Oliver show on television over here - "Jamie's Comfort Food". It's been hammered in the press because it is about comfort food which the journalists are getting into a bate about because it's supposed to be unhealthy but as our Jamie says, it isn't for daily consumption.

Watched the first one on-line today. Proper chicken kiev, mmm, better than the rubbish out of a packet from the supermarket and spaghetti vongole which didn't seem very unhealthy to me.


----------



## KatyCooks

Mad Cook said:


> Just discovered that there is a new Jamie Oliver show on television over here - "Jamie's Comfort Food". It's been hammered in the press because it is about comfort food which the journalists are getting into a bate about because it's supposed to be unhealthy but as our Jamie says, it isn't for daily consumption.
> 
> Watched the first one on-line today. Proper chicken kiev, mmm, better than the rubbish out of a packet from the supermarket and spaghetti vongole which didn't seem very unhealthy to me.


 
You can't win Mad Cook!   The "experts" get in a tizzy no matter what you do - buy takeaways? No!   Buy ready made meals?  No!  Make food at home? No!   Maybe we are supposed to eat nothing at all?   Everything in moderation is my motto and I am perfectly happy with it.   Haven't seen Jamie's new show yet, but I am sure I will.  

Meanwhile, I watched the first episode of the latest season of Downton Abby last Sunday.   However, I won't say anything about it, as I know there are a few fans here who may not have seen it yet.


----------



## tinlizzie

I am lamenting having seen the last episodes of two BBC serials (Netflix streaming):  one, a fave of Addie I think she said, is Last Tango in Halifax, which I avoided starting because it sounded sappy.  It wasn't.  Two, about a woman police officer, starring Sarah Lancashire (who appeared as headmistress of a school in that Last Tango series), titled Happy Valley.  It wasn't.  But they were both good shows.  I must look up this Sally Wainwright, who was responsible for both shows, writing & direction, I think.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> You can't win Mad Cook!   The "experts" get in a tizzy no matter what you do - buy takeaways? No!   Buy ready made meals?  No!  Make food at home? No!   Maybe we are supposed to eat nothing at all?   Everything in moderation is my motto and I am perfectly happy with it.   Haven't seen Jamie's new show yet, but I am sure I will.
> 
> Meanwhile, I watched the first episode of the latest season of Downton Abby last Sunday.   However, I won't say anything about it, as I know there are a few fans here who may not have seen it yet.



You are right. We here on this side of the pond will not get it until Jan. '15. Thanks for being considerate.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> You can't win Mad Cook!   The "experts" get in a tizzy no matter what you do - buy takeaways? No!   Buy ready made meals?  No!  Make food at home? No!   Maybe we are supposed to eat nothing at all?   Everything in moderation is my motto and I am perfectly happy with it.   Haven't seen Jamie's new show yet, but I am sure I will.
> 
> Meanwhile, I watched the first episode of the latest season of Downton Abby last Sunday.   However, I won't say anything about it, as I know there are a few fans here who may not have seen it yet.



I made a big pan of baked mac and cheese today along with a smaller one for Spike. I guess the Food Police will come and slap me upside of my head with a wet piece of bread. My bad!


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> You are right. We here on this side of the pond will not get it until Jan. '15. Thanks for being considerate.


 
I hate being "spoiled" so I try my best not to be a spoiler myself Addie.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I hate being "spoiled" so I try my best not to be a spoiler myself Addie.



I hate when someone tells me all about the movie they saw, the TV show or a book they have read. And they keep droning on and on, word for word, and then tell you how it ends. Just tell me if it was good or bad so I can save my money for only the good stuff.


----------



## buckytom

is anyone else watching "outlander" on starz (the premium cable network)?

i'm anxiously awaiting the "mid-season finale" tonight.


----------



## Kayelle

tinlizzie said:


> I am lamenting having seen the last episodes of two BBC serials (Netflix streaming):  one, a fave of Addie I think she said, is Last Tango in Halifax, which I avoided starting because it sounded sappy.  It wasn't.  Two, about a woman police officer, starring Sarah Lancashire (who appeared as headmistress of a school in that Last Tango series), titled Happy Valley.  It wasn't.  But they were both good shows.  I must look up this Sally Wainwright, who was responsible for both shows, writing & direction, I think.



I *really liked *last Tango in Halifax also lizzie and can't wait for the new season.



Addie said:


> You are right. We here on this side of the pond will not get it until Jan. '15. Thanks for being considerate.





KatyCooks said:


> I hate being "spoiled" so I try my best not to be a spoiler myself Addie.



I really apologized to MC about letting the cat out of the bag from the last season  of Person of Interest. Frankly I wasn't aware that American shows are a season behind in the UK. My bad, and I won't do it again. Returning to my corner.


----------



## bakechef

buckytom said:


> is anyone else watching "outlander" on starz (the premium cable network)?
> 
> i'm anxiously awaiting the "mid-season finale" tonight.



Yes,we're watching it and really enjoying it.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are watching Legends, The Blacklist and Gotham, so far...


----------



## buckytom

i'm fookin amazed that "outlander" isn't a bigger deal with the ladies here. 

it's an adventure story set in 18th century scotland with a woman as both the protagonist and narrator of the story.

in other words, the heroine writes the story. with drams of scotch, good looking men in both kilts and uniform, more scotch, acts of chivalry from both sides at the whim of the "lass" (historically horriffic) and more scotch before the men fight over her. it's a freakin' romance novel incarnate.


lol.

but it is pretty cool,  and well done. along the production quality of "game of thrones".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not all of us are romance novel aficionados, I want vampires or robots/androids.  Spaceships are nice, too!  Fiery explosions!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yup, not into romance novels either.  Prefer murder, terror, psychopaths, and comedy.  And "Survivor" and "Amazing Race".

I also enjoyed "How to Get Away With Murder" last night, and "Scorpion" tonight.


----------



## Addie

I love blood and guts medical stuff. Give me a show where they lift up all the intestines and put them on their chest to be able to get at what is underneath. I love watching the scalpel make that first cut. Then remove some tissue. Blood and guts. That is so great!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

buckytom said:


> i'm fookin amazed that "outlander" isn't a bigger deal with the ladies here.
> 
> it's an adventure story set in 18th century scotland with a woman as both the protagonist and narrator of the story.
> 
> in other words, the heroine writes the story. with drams of scotch, good looking men in both kilts and uniform, more scotch, acts of chivalry from both sides at the whim of the "lass" (historically horriffic) and more scotch before the men fight over her. it's a freakin' romance novel incarnate.
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> but it is pretty cool,  and well done. along the production quality of "game of thrones".



Are you kidding me?
I'm so there, 
*BUT!*
Here's the thing...
I have read and re-read each of Diana Gabaldon's eight, 
yes 8 "big" novels (she has more, I got to meet her a few years back) 
and I have Jamie and Claire Fraser in my head
and I just CAN'T do it!
_I REFUSE_
to watch them on TV, 
just like I have Jean Auel's Earth Children
Ayla and Jondalar kept away in the recesses of my mind,
I don't want to meet them in person,
I like them on the page in front of me


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not all of us are romance novel aficionados, I want vampires or robots/androids.  Spaceships are nice, too!  Fiery explosions!!!



But, but it involves time travel!


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> You can't win Mad Cook! The "experts" get in a tizzy no matter what you do - buy takeaways? No! Buy ready made meals? No! Make food at home? No! Maybe we are supposed to eat nothing at all? Everything in moderation is my motto and I am perfectly happy with it. Haven't seen Jamie's new show yet, but I am sure I will.
> 
> Meanwhile, I watched the first episode of the latest season of Downton Abby last Sunday. However, I won't say anything about it, as I know there are a few fans here who may not have seen it yet.


Now "Downton Abbey" is back I may have to get the aerial repaired and buy a television licence again. Not sure if it'll be very good on-line.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> But, but it involves time travel!



But with all that kissing stuff...


----------



## CharlieD

Liked the Scorpion. Of course when plain is this cole to the ground, why not simply land, but oh well, then they could not make the show, right? 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

Can't wait for Castle tomorrow .


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

[fingers in my ears] NAH NAH NAH!
Don't tell me!
I have Scorpian 'taped' and will sit down
and have a new season marathon TV watching
in a bit, when I have all the time in the world and 
NO ONE
to interrupt me {can i have? where's...?}
and Castle is tomorrow? WAHOO!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

One of two local stations rerun "Castle" on Saturdays and Sundays. Tonight at midnight is the last rerun before the new episode tomorrow night. Like an old-fashioned ball player or boxer, I shall refrain from watching. I need to purge myself of all the new and be ready to watch a fresh, new episode with wide-open imagination. Not to mention making myself pure for Nathan Fillion. Or Stana Katic.   Even from the perspective of a one-man woman, even I think "Kate" is hot. And that man would be Himself, in case you wonder.


----------



## buckytom

i watched a little of tonight's "family guy meets the simpsons" with my boy, finger on the trigger (remote control) just in case it got too racy.

no need, though, as it was boring. i wonder which show is jumping the shark?


----------



## LPBeier

Once Upon A Time meets Frozen did not disappoint in the least tonight.  I love where they are taking it and how true they were in bringing the animated characters to life.

So far of the new shows I have enjoyed Forever, Gotham, The Mysteries of Laura and Madame Secretary.  I still haven't watched the premiere of Blacklist or BlueBloods and I am only half way through How To Get Away With Murder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Mysteries of Laura and Madame Secretary, those look like they will be favorites, too.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But with all that kissing stuff...



Yeah, that is kinda icky


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!


----------



## CharlieD

Too many shows to keep up. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Not really sure about "How To Get Away With Murder".  I had high hopes for it, but it's a little strange even for my tastes.  I will give it a second chance. 

Second viewing of Madame Secretary made it a keeper for sure!  Love Tea Leone in that roll.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Scorpion is starting...then The Blacklist!


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Not really sure about *"How To Get Away With Murder". *I had high hopes for it, but it's a little strange even for my tastes. I will give it a second chance.
> 
> Second viewing of Madame Secretary made it a keeper for sure! Love Tea Leone in that roll.


 
I DVR'ed that one, will probably watch it tonight.  

I love Tea Leoni, will have to look up Madame Secretary and record it. 

I got really hooked on "The Lottery"....tonight was the season finale.


----------



## GotGarlic

"Sleepy Hollow" is back. Spooky and funny. Love it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm annoyed.  Football has totally disrupted my TV schedule.  What the heck is it doing on Thursday?  Amazing Race is supposed to be on Sunday, not Friday.  And Sunday and Monday are too overloaded with too many programs I want to watch.

And I'm starting to sound like Sheldon Cooper...


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> Not really sure about "How To Get Away With Murder".  I had high hopes for it, but it's a little strange even for my tastes.  I will give it a second chance.
> 
> Second viewing of Madame Secretary made it a keeper for sure!  Love Tea Leone in that roll.



i agree with you about both shows, lp.  'murder' is running off in all different directions at once, out of control, and with little sense of purpose or cohesion.
madame secretary and scorpion are looking good, but usually it's the shows i like that get canceled after the first season.


----------



## buckytom

GotGarlic said:


> "Sleepy Hollow" is back. Spooky and funny. Love it.


 

 "sleepy hollow" is great!!!

i'm not sure about spooky, but funny - yes, with interesting historical references, and lef-tennant mills is pretty easy on the eyes,


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> "sleepy hollow" is great!!!
> 
> i'm not sure about spooky, but funny - yes, with interesting historical references, and lef-tennant mills is pretty easy on the eyes,



We turn the lights down, which helps set the mood... 

Yes, she's cute. I like that she's strong, too. And Ichabod is not hard to watch, either.


----------



## JoAnn L.

They got Barney Miller back on. I am enjoying see all the old reruns. It ran from 1975 to 1982.


----------



## LPBeier

JoAnn, when I left my first husband, I was renting this "hole in the wall" basement apartment and I had an old  borrowed black and white TV.  I watched Barney Miller every night at midnight because I was afraid to go to sleep there.  I think I have seen every episode about 20 times.  Great old show!


----------



## bakechef

Since I record our TV shows, I'm not really sure when anything is actually on, except for CHiPs that's on MeTV at 6pm during dinner.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dawgluver said:


> I'm annoyed.  Football has totally disrupted my TV schedule.  What the heck is it doing on Thursday?  Amazing Race is supposed to be on Sunday, not Friday.  And Sunday and Monday are too overloaded with too many programs I want to watch.
> And I'm starting to sound like Sheldon Cooper...



I have not watched a network show in years. And football is way more important than some silly sit com. 



JoAnn L. said:


> They got Barney Miller back on. I am enjoying see all the old reruns. It ran from 1975 to 1982.



I wish they would put "All in the Family" reruns back on.  Funniest show of all time.  But i guess its not PC anymore.
But, the "Jefferson's" reruns are still on every day.
Does anyone get "All In The Family" anymore/


----------



## Steve Kroll

Dawgluver said:


> I'm annoyed.  Football has totally disrupted my TV schedule.  What the heck is it doing on Thursday?


Hey now! That's the Packers and Vikings game you are talking about, and it's important.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Roll_Bones said:


> I wish they would put "All in the Family" reruns back on.  Funniest show of all time.  But i guess its not PC anymore.


I watch All in the Family, along with Barney Miller, Mary Tyler Moore, Hogan's Heroes and other shows on "ME TV". It's an over-the-air channel for me.

And it was never PC - but that was the point of the show.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roll_Bones said:


> I have not watched a network show in years. And football is way more important than some silly sit com.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would put "All in the Family" reruns back on.  Funniest show of all time.  But i guess its not PC anymore.
> But, the "Jefferson's" reruns are still on every day.
> Does anyone get "All In The Family" anymore/



Yes, All In The Family is on right before Barny Miller. My 12 year old grandson was here and I watched one of the shows and he said, how could they let Archie talk like that. It was hard for me to explain.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Steve Kroll said:


> I watch All in the Family, along with Barney Miller, Mary Tyler Moore, Hogan's Heroes and other shows on "ME TV". It's an over-the-air channel for me.
> 
> And it was never PC - but that was the point of the show.



Agree.  But Archie would not go over very well today as it did back in the day.   I just have not seen it in a few years now and figured P Correctness could be the reason?
 Another one i have not seen in ages is "The Honeymooners".  Another very funny show!



JoAnn L. said:


> Yes, All In The Family is on right before Barny Miller. My 12 year old grandson was here and I watched one of the shows and he said, how could they let Archie talk like that. It was hard for me to explain.



All I have is TV Land.  I do not get any of those shows.  I wish I could.
Yes, Archie was funny even thought he was a bigot.
He did have his nice side though.
He even let Sammie Davis Jr sit in his chair. How did you explain it?
I like Norman Lears shows.


----------



## Steve Kroll

JoAnn L. said:


> Yes, All In The Family is on right before Barny Miller. My 12 year old grandson was here and I watched one of the shows and he said, how could they let Archie talk like that. It was hard for me to explain.



The way I see it, Archie was never portrayed as a positive role model. In some ways he was a sympathetic character because deep down he had a good heart, but was ignorant in his words and actions. If you notice, on almost every episode there was a conflict of some sort, and the resolution usually showed Archie being in the wrong. Sometimes he learned a lesson, but more often it went right over his head.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roll_Bones said:


> Agree.  But Archie would not go over very well today as it did back in the day.   I just have not seen it in a few years now and figured P Correctness could be the reason?
> Another one i have not seen in ages is "The Honeymooners".  Another very funny show!
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is TV Land.  I do not get any of those shows.  I wish I could.
> Yes, Archie was funny even thought he was a bigot.
> He did have his nice side though.
> He even let Sammie Davis Jr sit in his chair. How did you explain it?
> I like Norman Lears shows.



I think that they put that chair of Archie's in some museum in Washington DC.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roll_Bones said:


> Agree.  But Archie would not go over very well today as it did back in the day.   I just have not seen it in a few years now and figured P Correctness could be the reason?
> Another one i have not seen in ages is "The Honeymooners".  Another very funny show!
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is TV Land.  I do not get any of those shows.  I wish I could.
> Yes, Archie was funny even thought he was a bigot.
> He did have his nice side though.
> He even let Sammie Davis Jr sit in his chair. How did you explain it?
> I like Norman Lears shows.





Steve Kroll said:


> The way I see it, Archie was never portrayed as a positive role model. In some ways he was a sympathetic character because deep down he had a good heart, but was ignorant in his words and actions. If you notice, on almost every episode there was a conflict of some sort, and the resolution usually showed Archie being in the wrong. Sometimes he learned a lesson, but more often it went right over his head.




I think you explained Archie perfectly. Thanks. I get these show on the Dish Network, on channel 232 RURAL. They also have Stanford and Son, I Dream Of Jeannie, Bewitched, Fantasy Island and Charlies Angels.


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> I think you explained Archie perfectly. Thanks. I get these show on the Dish Network, on channel 232 RURAL. They also have Stanford and Son, I Dream Of Jeannie, Bewitched, Fantasy Island and Charlies Angels.



De plane! De plane! And OH, THE DRAMA! 

The '70s were hilarious


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> I think that they put that chair of Archie's in some museum in Washington DC.




Yes, Ive seen it at the Smithsonian.


----------



## bakechef

Steve Kroll said:


> I watch All in the Family, along with Barney Miller, Mary Tyler Moore, Hogan's Heroes and other shows on "ME TV". It's an over-the-air channel for me.
> 
> And it was never PC - but that was the point of the show.



Yup, I see all these old shows on MeTV and Antenna TV.


----------



## buckytom

i wonder if anyone today would have a problem with ralph kramden's perpetual threat of hitting his wife alice whenever he became frustrated by her?

i can see the protests already.


----------



## buckytom

archie bunker was obviously wrong with many of his views on things like race and gender. he was supposed to be a mirror to certain factions of the american public.


----------



## buckytom

now, the smothers brothers had some real cajones, constantly thumbing their noses at the fcc.


----------



## Kayelle

buckytom said:


> i wonder if anyone today would have a problem with ralph kramden's perpetual threat of hitting his wife alice whenever he became frustrated by her?
> 
> i can see the protests already.



Not only now, but then too Bucky. My Dad wouldn't have "The Honeymooners" on our TV because of the way that jerk treated Alice. I think Jackie Gleason was probably a jerk in real life too.


----------



## buckytom

actually he was supposed to be a great guy. when i first started in television 27 years ago, the older directors and producers that i worked with/for were the young guys back in jackie gleason's day. and ernie kovacs, and lucille ball, and all of the stars of 50's and 60's tv.

they said gleason was a real gentleman and always treated everyone with respect right down to the facilities people (janitors). he would even invite the entire crew and their families to his house every summer for a bbq.

try to picture someone like david letterman doing that today.


----------



## Kayelle

Interesting info BT...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i wonder if anyone today would have a problem with ralph kramden's perpetual threat of hitting his wife alice whenever he became frustrated by her?
> 
> i can see the protests already.



About the same number of folks who would get after me for threatening to smother Shrek in his sleep.


----------



## buckytom

what?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just saying that people would have fits over hearing me say that as they do hearing Ralph Kramden.


----------



## buckytom

i never thought it was funny when he said that, having seen friends' moms being beaten, shortly before they were as i ran away.

other stuff gleason said or did was funny.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I think that they put that chair of Archie's in some museum in Washington DC.



The Smithsonian has both Edith's and Archie's chairs.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i never thought it was funny when he said that, having seen friends' moms being beaten, shortly before they were as i ran away.
> 
> other stuff gleason said or did was funny.



But he never did hit her. It was always a threat. I think he was more afraid of her than the other way around.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> About the same number of folks who would get after me for threatening to smother Shrek in his sleep.


And then there's my signature...

I've learned over the years that the people who threaten to do harm to others are the ones that rid themselves of frustration just by saying it. It's the silent ones you have to watch for. The ones who seem "so nice". They are the dangerous ones. Himself will have to start worrying once I stop uttering "I'm gonna kill you!" every time he ticks me off.  Until then, he's safe.


----------



## GotGarlic

Continually threatening to hit someone is bullying verbal abuse that is frightening and intimidating and damages a person's self-esteem. It's no more acceptable than actually hitting someone.


----------



## buckytom

does anyone else like watching cooking shows when they eat meals (especially if the show features what you are eating at the moment), or like to snack while watching cooking or otherwise foodie shows?

since i eat a lot of meals alone  , and i am so often surrounded by multiple television shows at once, i've found i really enjoy my food more when i watch the aforementioned shows, with emphasis on the show being of what you're eating.

if not, try it and see.


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky, I used to enjoy watching Iron Chef (the original Japanese version) while eating dinner as it came on at that time.  It was rarely about what I was eating, but I loved seeing what the chefs came up with.  I now usually watch the news and sometimes TB can come home for dinner (if his drop-off and next pickup are within our area) so I talk to him rather than watching TV.

I finally got to see Scorpion tonight.  Great show!  I will have to make that a regular!


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> does anyone else like watching cooking shows when they eat meals (especially if the show features what you are eating at the moment), or like to snack while watching cooking or otherwise foodie shows?
> 
> since i eat a lot of meals alone  , and i am so often surrounded by multiple television shows at once, i've found i really enjoy my food more when i watch the aforementioned shows, with emphasis on the show being of what you're eating.
> 
> if not, try it and see.



I was an avid fan of the Food Network when it first came on. But over the years they have dumbed down to the viewer. They also got rid a lot of my favorite hosts.

So now mostly on Saturday, is when I watch cooking shows. I still watch Jacques Pepin faithfully. No hype with him. And he has such a quiet nature about his show. PBS is my go to for cooking shows. ATK, Sara, and a couple of others are my normal staple. Unfortunately, none are on when I am eating.


----------



## Roll_Bones

buckytom said:


> does anyone else like watching cooking shows when they eat meals (especially if the show features what you are eating at the moment), or like to snack while watching cooking or otherwise foodie shows?
> 
> since i eat a lot of meals alone  , and i am so often surrounded by multiple television shows at once, i've found i really enjoy my food more when i watch the aforementioned shows, with emphasis on the show being of what you're eating.
> 
> if not, try it and see.



I have found watching cooking shows or shows about food make me hungry for dinner. 
Even if I already had dinner!



Addie said:


> I was an avid fan of the Food Network when it first came on. But over the years they have dumbed down to the viewer. They also got rid a lot of my favorite hosts.
> 
> So now mostly on Saturday, is when I watch cooking shows. I still watch Jacques Pepin faithfully. No hype with him. And he has such a quiet nature about his show. PBS is my go to for cooking shows. ATK, Sara, and a couple of others are my normal staple. Unfortunately, none are on when I am eating.



I also watched FN regularly in the beginning.  Now just occasionally.
And yes, Jacques Pepin is great.  I watch him each Sat. if i remember hes on.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We never watch the tube during dinner, unless we are in a restaurant with TVs going. That was a rule Mrs. K and I put into effect when we were raising our daughter. Dinner was family time, and there were no interruptions from phone, TV, or handheld devices.


----------



## buckytom

i guess i was unclear.

we also don't watch tv during dinner as a family, which is why i mentioned that i do it when eating alone.

also, i didn't say watching food shows made me hungry (before or after eating), but rather watching a show while eating, especially if the show is about the same food you are eating at the moment, can make the food more enjoyable.


----------



## GotGarlic

I frequently watch food TV while eating lunch at home. I record shows I like so I'm not dependent on what the networks are showing. I think a lot of the actual cooking shows have been moved to the Cooking Channel. I don't get the Cooking Channel, but sometimes I watch episodes on my tablet or on TV with Chromecast. 

I don't plan it well enough to be eating the same thing they're making, but if I see something I might want to make, I pin it to Pinterest.


----------



## Steve Kroll

buckytom said:


> i guess i was unclear.


Not unclear.

You asked "does anyone else like watching cooking shows when they eat meals (especially if the show features what you are eating at the moment), or like to snack while watching cooking or otherwise foodie shows?"

I was replying that I don't.

But just so I'm not unclear, I don't watch TV when I'm eating by myself, either. Ok. Very occasionally if there's a game on or something like that. But I don't make a habit of it. Also, we don't have cable/dish, so we don't get Food Network, or Cooking Channel, or any of those.


----------



## Kayelle

I always watch The Chew because it airs at lunch time and makes me laugh.


----------



## buckytom

Steve Kroll said:


> Not unclear.
> 
> You asked "does anyone else like watching cooking shows when they eat meals (especially if the show features what you are eating at the moment), or like to snack while watching cooking or otherwise foodie shows?"
> 
> I was replying that I don't.
> 
> But just so I'm not unclear, I don't watch TV when I'm eating by myself, either. Ok. Very occasionally if there's a game on or something like that. But I don't make a habit of it. Also, we don't have cable/dish, so we don't get Food Network, or Cooking Channel, or any of those.



i know it sounds weird, but try it. i noticed a strangely enjoyable feeling once when i was eating sushi while watching a show about how to make sushi.
i tried it again while eating omelettes one morning while watching jacques pepin, and another time watching maria esposito in italy while i was eating - you guessed it... pasta.

you can record a pbs cooking or travel/foodie show show, then either make or take out the same thing and see what i mean.

it's weird, but i guess it goes along the lines of eating with your eyes.


----------



## Steve Kroll

buckytom said:


> i know it sounds weird, but try it. i noticed a strangely enjoyable feeling once when i was eating sushi while watching a show about how to make sushi.


Lol... not quite the same, but sometimes I do get an urge for a Tony O(liva)'s Cubano sandwich while watching a Twins game.

Although other times while watching them, I get an urge to down a few scotches to dull the pain.


----------



## buckytom

tell me about it. i stopped watching baseball before the end of august this year, even with the jeter retirement circus going on.


----------



## Dawgluver

About to watch American Horror Story: Freak Show.  I haven't seen any of the other seasons.  This one sounds really interesting.


----------



## buckytom

is it about zombies?
maybe it would be more enjoyable if you were a cannibal.

jus' sayin'...


----------



## Dawgluver

No zombies, but so far, I'm very impressed!  Love old circus shows, and I'm terrified of clowns.  Think I'll be following this one, and may have to look into the previous seasons.

It has elements of a very old movie, Freaks (1932), and a great book, Geek Love (K. Dunn).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I still watch Jacques Pepin faithfully. No hype with him. And he has such a quiet nature about his show...





Roll_Bones said:


> ...And yes, Jacques Pepin is great.  I watch him each Sat. if i remember hes on.


Jacques Pepin alert! He will be on this Friday's episode of "The Chew". ABC, 1:00 PM Eastern time zone.  ~ Love him!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Jacques Pepin alert! He will be on this Friday's episode of "The Chew". ABC, 1:00 PM Eastern time zone.  ~ Love him!



Thanks for the 'heads up', I just set the DVR to record the show.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cooking Goddess said:


> Jacques Pepin alert! He will be on this Friday's episode of "The Chew". ABC, 1:00 PM Eastern time zone.  ~ Love him!




I saw him on the show. I now know how to make crepe Suzette  Sorry about the spelling?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

JP is such a classy guy. I'm watching the clock and it will be on in another 20 minutes.

I hardly ever miss The Chew and it will be interesting how he'll fit in with that "off the wall" cast. I hope he gets the respect he so richly deserves.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Jacques Pepin blended nicely with that wacky group! He seems like such a nice, down-to-earth person in spite of his fame. Every time Himself and I are down around his part of CT, I secretly wish we'd see him somewhere. I still remember the time Himself and I went up to Warren Kimble's studio in VT and left the gift shop right around closing. We were sitting in the car planning our next moved. I got out of the front door and opened the back to get something when a Subaru started driving down from the barn at the back of the lot. It was Kimble, and he slowed down and waved as he drove by. I thought that was a pleasant gesture by someone so famous. I bet if I had made a move towards his car he would have stopped to talk, but I figured he was off work and deserved to get home to his wife.


----------



## Kayelle

Loved it! Those guys treated him like royalty! A new quote..."cooking is the art of recovery"...Jacques Pepin.  Perfect!


----------



## Kayelle

Here's info on his new show...

TV Series: Jacques Pépin Celebrates!


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Here's info on his new show...
> 
> TV Series: Jacques Pépin Celebrates!



Thanks for this info.  It doesn't show up anywhere that I can find either on TV Listings or the PBS website.  I'll have to keep checking.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Jacques Pepin blended nicely with that wacky group! He seems like such a nice, down-to-earth person in spite of his fame. Every time Himself and I are down around his part of CT, I secretly wish we'd see him somewhere. I still remember the time Himself and I went up to Warren Kimble's studio in VT and left the gift shop right around closing. We were sitting in the car planning our next moved. I got out of the front door and opened the back to get something when a Subaru started driving down from the barn at the back of the lot. It was Kimble, and he slowed down and waved as he drove by. I thought that was a pleasant gesture by someone so famous. I bet if I had made a move towards his car he would have stopped to talk, but I figured he was off work and deserved to get home to his wife.



Before you and DH arrived in these here parts, Julia would often dine in restaurants all around Cambridge (where she lived) and Boston. If you approached her during her meal, she would never be rude and remind you that she was trying to eat a meal in peace. And yes, she would always sign for autographs. Knowing she couldn't say No, the staffs throughout the areas would stand just off to her side and try to stop folks from bothering her. She was always surprised by her celebrity.


----------



## vitauta

best season of the VOICE ever!  pharrell has brought in alicia keys, and stevie nicks is helping adam in coaching their singers in the battles rounds. woww....


----------



## Steve Kroll

vitauta said:


> ...and stevie nicks is helping adam in coaching their singers in the battles rounds.


As much as I love Stevie Nicks (I've seen her in concert six times, both with and without Fleetwood Mac), she is not what I would consider a great singer. Like Bob Dylan, Neil Young, and others, I feel her real talent lies more in songwriting and being able to tell a story through her music. 

But it makes for good television.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Is anyone watching the new TOP CHEF? They sent two home on the first night. The judges seem more blunt with their criticism this year.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, darn....I just checked and since I downgraded my satellite package last year, I don't get Bravo anymore.  I liked Top Chef - but I kinda like all the competition cooking series.  

I wonder whatever happened to the cowboy who won 'Next Food Network Star'??


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, darn....I just checked and since I downgraded my satellite package last year, I don't get Bravo anymore.  I liked Top Chef - but I kinda like all the competition cooking series.
> 
> I wonder whatever happened to the cowboy who won 'Next Food Network Star'??



Cheryl, do you have Hulu? It's on there.


----------



## Cheryl J

Steve Kroll said:


> Cheryl, do you have Hulu? It's on there.


 
Well, crum. I had Hulu but I didn't watch 90% of the shows on there, so I cancelled it a couple of months ago.


----------



## Kayelle

Well, I gave Scorpio the four show test and I've now canceled it. I had big hopes for it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself watches "The Mysteries of Laura" online and chuckles his way through each episode. Wednesday night we both watched it as scheduled. Oh my, is that funny! I do like Debra Messinger, so that could have a lot to do with it.


----------



## LPBeier

I love "The Mysteries of Laura".  You are right, CG, Debra Messing is brilliant.  The rest of the cast is great too.  

I am really getting into Scorpion.  It kind of reminds me of working with TB and his two partners in our Web Hosting/Developing Company.  They are all super brilliant programmers but had know idea how to deal with customers.  This lead to lost contracts and unpaid bills due to a lack of collection of payables.  That is where I came in and ended up being made managing partner so they could do what they do best and I spoke both "programming" and "real life".   Needless to say all three of them like the show but can't see the connection between it and them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I love "The Mysteries of Laura".  You are right, CG, Debra Messing is brilliant.  The rest of the cast is great too.
> 
> I am really getting into Scorpion.  It kind of reminds me of working with TB and his two partners in our Web Hosting/Developing Company.  They are all super brilliant programmers but had know idea how to deal with customers.  This lead to lost contracts and unpaid bills due to a lack of collection of payables.  That is where I came in and ended up being made managing partner so they could do what they do best and I spoke both "programming" and "real life".  *Needless to say all three of them like the show but can't see the connection between it and them!*



Typical <shaking head> I'm still enjoying Scorpion, it's the more real world of people like those on Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Typical <shaking head> I'm still enjoying Scorpion, it's the more real world of people like those on Big Bang Theory.



Having worked in the computer world for many years, I'm always dubious of shows that combine crime-solving with technology. First off, I don't know where these fictional, state-of-the-art crime labs find magical computers that are able to dig into every known database and display the results (cross-referenced, of course) with eye-popping graphics. But I want one.

Watch Hawaii Five-0 sometime. On average, I roll my eyes a dozen times per episode, and usually when they are shown in their flashy computer room. Most real life police organizations are using crappy obsolete computers running software that's at least 10 years old.  

I like Big Bang, too, for its nod to reality. If you've ever noticed, Sheldon has a Dell AlienWare computer running Windows. That's exactly the type of computer you would associate with a geeky professor type. Often you'll see the characters using real apps like Skype, and searching Google. 

I'll have to check out Scorpion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I guess I ignore the tech and watch the human interactions.  The characters on both shows remind me of so many people I have encountered in my life.


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Kroll said:


> Having worked in the computer world for many years, I'm always dubious of shows that combine crime-solving with technology. First off, I don't know where these fictional, state-of-the-art crime labs find magical computers that are able to dig into every known database and display the results (cross-referenced, of course) with eye-popping graphics. But I want one.
> 
> Watch Hawaii Five-0 sometime. On average, I roll my eyes a dozen times per episode, and usually when they are shown in their flashy computer room. Most real life police organizations are using crappy obsolete computers running software that's at least 10 years old.
> 
> I like Big Bang, too, for its nod to reality. If you've ever noticed, Sheldon has a Dell AlienWare computer running Windows. That's exactly the type of computer you would associate with a geeky professor type. Often you'll see the characters using real apps like Skype, and searching Google.
> 
> I'll have to check out Scorpion.



I've noticed the same things, albeit on a less detailed level, as you Steve.  Also, every good guy who is a computer geek can always break the encryption, breach the firewall or do whatever they need to do in mere seconds.  It seems governments, big business and the "BadGuys" hire hacks to protect their data.

As I said before, we have to suspend our disbelief to be entertained.


----------



## LPBeier

Steve Kroll said:


> Watch Hawaii Five-0 sometime. On average, I roll my eyes a dozen times per episode, and usually when they are shown in their flashy computer room. Most real life police organizations are using crappy obsolete computers running software that's at least 10 years old.



My sister works in a police forensics unit and is the person behind the computer.  You are right, it is not half what it is on the shows.  But I still find her work interesting.  I always keep in mind that the shows are fictional.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I guess I ignore the tech and watch the human interactions.  The characters on both shows remind me of so many people I have encountered in my life.



Knowing the tech world, I do exactly the same as you - I love watching them interact (or stumble at it).



Andy M. said:


> As I said before, we have to suspend our disbelief to be entertained.


Exactly!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ... it's the more real world of people like those on Big Bang Theory.


You were never lucky(?) enough to watch your college-age son and his friends sit around the dining room table talking and playing card games. Sheldon, Leonard, and the entire gang do exist in the real world. 

One of our kids was usually staying in my parents' home while I was restoring it before we put it up for sale. When The Boy was there, he would have a bunch of his old high school buddies over to play cards. They'd sit around drinking pop (or hot tea in our son and one friend's case) and discuss things like quantum physics, differential equations, and all sorts of things I had no idea what. They could have been plotting to blow up the world and I wouldn't have been able to alert anyone because I wouldn't have known it was happening. Then they'd get all normal-ish and decide to play "Survivor Poker". Winner got to pick a challenge for each loser. Strip to your waist and make snow angels on a 10 degree day?    Needless to say, I never joined them in cards...


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL, CG....sounds like my brother and his friends back in the day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> You were never lucky(?) enough to watch your college-age son and his friends sit around the dining room table talking and playing card games. Sheldon, Leonard, and the entire gang do exist in the real world.
> 
> One of our kids was usually staying in my parents' home while I was restoring it before we put it up for sale. When The Boy was there, he would have a bunch of his old high school buddies over to play cards. They'd sit around drinking pop (or hot tea in our son and one friend's case) and discuss things like quantum physics, differential equations, and all sorts of things I had no idea what. They could have been plotting to blow up the world and I wouldn't have been able to alert anyone because I wouldn't have known it was happening. Then they'd get all normal-ish and decide to play "Survivor Poker". Winner got to pick a challenge for each loser. Strip to your waist and make snow angels on a 10 degree day?    Needless to say, I never joined them in cards...



Nope, not my kids (don't have any), I was with those kids through high school. I was, what is known now, a gamer.  If we could have had a computer all of us would have had one.  If D&D had been around, we would have been playing it.  Plastic Pocket Protectors were big with my crowd.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Gold Rush's new season started last night.  Looks very promising!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, not my kids (don't have any), I was with those kids through high school. I was, what is known now, a gamer.  If we could have had a computer all of us would have had one.  If D&D had been around, we would have been playing it.  Plastic Pocket Protectors were big with my crowd.



Before laptops were affordable, TB used to take his PC every Friday night to his friend/business partner's house to play Masters of Orion with two others who did the same.  It wasn't easy to play online at the time and they would play for hours.  Since I played it a little (when I worked for them) I was invited one Friday.  Someone brought me a computer and I was amazed at how "into" it they all were.  You didn't dare talk about anything besides whether or not the Psilons were going to invade your home world or what tech you wanted your ally to build and trade.


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> Gold Rush's new season started last night.  Looks very promising!



Hmm, never heard of this one, but looked it up and it sounds good.  I had a rather "infamous" relative in the Caribou Gold Rush, John Caribou Cameron, best buddy of Billy Barker.  

Will have to check this one out.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, not my kids (don't have any), I was with those kids through high school. I was, what is known now, a gamer.  If we could have had a computer all of us would have had one.  If D&D had been around, we would have been playing it.  Plastic Pocket Protectors were big with my crowd.



You were really a wild child. 

CC, you could have felt younger if you played with them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> You were really a wild child.
> 
> CC, you could have felt younger if you played with them.



Making a snow angel half-naked would make me feel many things. Younger would not be one of them!


----------



## CharlieD

Have not watch TV in almost two weeks and survived. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...CG, you could have felt younger if you played with them.


Hardly. It was a group of guys. I was happy playing the old version of Wendy to all of their Lost Boys.


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Hmm, never heard of this one, but looked it up and it sounds good.  I had a rather "infamous" relative in the Caribou Gold Rush, John Caribou Cameron, best buddy of Billy Barker.
> 
> Will have to check this one out.



There are more that are starting or ending that are very good.

Gold Rush.
Alaska the Last Frontier.
Yukon Men.
Mountain Men.
Ice Lake Rebels.
Smoky Mountain Money (very redneck though).

There are others, I just cannot think of them all.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Roll_Bones said:


> There are more that are starting or ending that are very good.
> 
> Gold Rush.
> Alaska the Last Frontier.
> Yukon Men.
> Mountain Men.
> Ice Lake Rebels.
> Smoky Mountain Money (very redneck though).
> 
> There are others, I just cannot think of them all.



We like Alaska the Last Frontier and Mountain Men. Have not seen the other ones.


----------



## buckytom

Roll_Bones said:


> There are more that are starting or ending that are very good.
> 
> Gold Rush.
> Alaska the Last Frontier.
> Yukon Men.
> Mountain Men.
> Ice Lake Rebels.
> Smoky Mountain Money (very redneck though).
> 
> There are others, I just cannot think of them all.



add:

add:
live free or die, (not about people from n.h.)
no man's land,
hillbilly blood,
swamp people,
and ancient assasins


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> We like Alaska the Last Frontier and Mountain Men. Have not seen the other ones.



Those are two of our favorite shows. 

We particularly like *Alaska, the Last Frontier*. I love that extended family and how they are so responsible for their legacy of that huge old Alaska homestead. I really admire each family member, and it's true life tv at it's very best.


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> There are more that are starting or ending that are very good.
> 
> Gold Rush.
> Alaska the Last Frontier.
> Yukon Men.
> Mountain Men.
> Ice Lake Rebels.
> Smoky Mountain Money (very redneck though).
> 
> There are others, I just cannot think of them all.


Thanks, I will look into them.


----------



## Addie

What? No Duck Dynasty?


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> What? No Duck Dynasty?



I'm going more for gold digging than red necks.  And by gold digging I mean the real kind, not the Real Housewives franchise


----------



## Addie

I have a news junky on my hands. Every time he walks through my door, the first thing he does is put on CNN. Then he switches over to a reality show of some kind. I have the TV on for background noise. So I don't mind. But how much news can one listen to without going stark raving mad?


----------



## buckytom

i caught an editing mistake on last night's episode (season 1 episode 8) of master chef canada.

during the first segment where they show what that episode is about, they showed which team had lost the first challenge and was going into the elimination challenge. 

actually, they tipped their hand twice.

the first time was when you could see which team was walking into the kitchen with black elimination round aprons.
the second time they showed that team arguing in a side room on the set, also wearing black aprons with their names on them.

the editor and continuity person blew it. that would never happen on the american version of the show, nor on the similar show "chopped".

the shows are similar in that they both have cliffhanger decisions as they go to commercial.

 i've looked at both american shows frame by frame when they are about to reveal which person was eliminated or chopped, and the editing is perfect right down to 1 frame out of 30 per second.


----------



## GotGarlic

Haha, bt, that's funny!  It must be a blast watching TV with you!


----------



## CharlieD

I think I am about to give up on the Scorpion.


----------



## vitauta

Noooooo, 'bad judge' is being canceled!  good comedy, truly funny is a rare thing to find on network tv these days.  kate walsh is hilarious in 'bad judge'--hilarious!  i love to laugh, but i am a tough critic when it comes to sitcoms.  it took me a whole season to get on board with 'big bang theory', and am still on the fence with shows like modern family.  'bad judge' is on at nine o'clock on thursday nights, and follows 'the big loser' for chrissakes!  they are canceling this promising new show after airing only five episodes, not an adequate trial run for this time slot on nbc--so unfair!!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm sorry Vit, but from start "Bad Judge" looked like a bad idea to me only "judging" by the promo's for the show, and the sitcoms just don't do it for me anymore. I'm sorry about that too, because sitcoms used to be my favorite thing on tv.  "King of Queens" was my last favorite, a very long time ago.

On dramatic note, I don't know why I didn't start watching *Parenthood* when it started, and here it is in it's 7th and final season now. I think Craig T Nelson is a remarkable actor, so thanks to Netflix streaming, I've now watched the first season and I'm hooked! It's good to know I have six more seasons to enjoy this family with marathon viewing at times of my choice. I highly recommend *"Parenthood".*


----------



## vitauta

Kayelle said:


> I'm sorry Vit, but from start "Bad Judge" looked like a bad idea to me only "judging" by the promo's for the show, and the sitcoms just don't do it for me anymore. I'm sorry about that too, because sitcoms used to be my favorite thing on tv.  "King of Queens" was my last favorite, a very long time ago.
> 
> On dramatic note, I don't know why I didn't start watching *Parenthood* when it started, and here it is in it's 7th and final season now. I think Craig T Nelson is a remarkable actor, so thanks to Netflix streaming, I've now watched the first season and I'm hooked! It's good to know I have six more seasons to enjoy this family with marathon viewing at times of my choice. I highly recommend *"Parenthood".*



i agree, kayelle.  koq's is one of my alltime favorite sitcoms, and i too am late coming to the gate for parenthood.  i've only seen a smattering of episodes, something else must have been on that i watched instead...score another one for netflix.


----------



## Addie

I too find myself going back to the reruns of some of my favorite shows. As corny as it sounds, I find myself watch the VERY old Lone Ranger. When I explained to The Pirate that as a kid, I just loved this show. I used to listen to it every night for 15 minutes. Of course the story always ended like it should by Friday night. Then one night My father told me not to worry. Nothing is going to happen to The Lone Ranger. How would they put it on the air the next night. Then when it came on television, I was in my glory. I have The Pirate hooked. I point out the obvious to those that watched it as a kid. Like how the hoof beats are always louder as they approached the rock where the mike was hidden. Then they fade away as the rider continues on. Or how they manage to pass the same rock over and over. I wonder if we will ever see Gale Storm again? 

I am fed up with the reality shows. My own life is a reality that I am living every day.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I got a little turned off with television last season because a few of the shows I liked (Almost Human, Tomorrow People) were cancelled. I'm rebelling by not watching any new shows on those particular networks.

I do like a some of the comedies, including "Big Bang" and "Brooklyn Nine-Nine." And, I hate to admit it, but I also watch "Hawaii Five-0". Yes, the acting isn't that great and, yes, the stories are contrived. Come to think of it, I'm not sure _why_ I watch it, but I do. Could be because of Grace Park.


----------



## Andy M.

Steve Kroll said:


> ...And, I hate to admit it, but I also watch "Hawaii Five-0". Yes, the acting isn't that great and, yes, the stories are contrived. Come to think of it, I'm not sure _why_ I watch it, but I do. Could be because of Grace Park.



I watch it too, for the theme song. Hands down, the BEST TV theme song ever!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I watch it too, for the theme song. Hands down, the BEST TV theme song ever!



The Ventures rule!


----------



## vitauta

hey, there are many memorable and catchy theme songs from shows over the years.  since we were just talking about this oldie but goodie show, listen to its theme song, one i was kinda partial to:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbqm3q1_yZk


----------



## CharlieD

Almost Human was good, I red somewhere that it was too expensive to make. Too bad, it was cool and interesting. Some of the shows new season openers were huge disappointment to me. Castle, Elementary, to name couple.


----------



## Kayelle

My favorite show continues to be "Blue Bloods". I love that family when they sit down to dinner on every episode, with Tom at the head of the table. Good grief that man is even more delectable as we have grown older together. Like fine wine, he is.  I wish he'd loose those goofy glasses though.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

America's Test Kitchen on PBS
last night I watch them make Cuban-style Picadillo and Cuban Shredded Beef
I'm making both VERY soon! (I think I have all of the ingredients)


----------



## CharlieD

just red that 69 shows were canceled. Out of 69 I only have seen 3 or 4, maybe heard of another 2 or 3. The only two I am sad to see go are Franklin and Bash and Almost Human. Some of the canceled shows were so bad to begin with I do not know how they lasted more than one seasoned, Revolution, Unforgettable.


----------



## Addie

One of the shows I watch faithfully is Mike and Molly. This show has no language problems, is very funny and depicts a family that could be living right next door to any of us. 

PBS is another station along with the NatGeo channels that I turn to. The language on a lot of shows is really a problem for me. Always has been. I guest it is just my upbringing. I remember hearing Poo telling his friends out on the front steps to watch their language because my mother will throw you right out the door. And I would.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm sorry to hear that Unforgettable was canceled, it was on my recording schedule, and I really liked the unusual memory premise of the show. The chemistry between the two detectives reminded me of the show "Moonlighting" from many many moons ago.

That's surprising Addie that you like Mike and Molly. You should watch the movie Bridesmaids and see how you feel about Melissa McCarthy. I won't waste my time with anything she is in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Is anyone else planning on watching "Peter Pan" on Thursday? I loved the 1950s version with Mary Martin. Ran around the house singing "I'm flying", driving my Mom to total distraction. I've been doing the same thing to Himself this week in the run-up to the show. 

Although I loved the concept of "Sound of Music" done live on TV last year, in our opinion the producers erred in casting singers in the lead roles. While being able to carry a tune and keep time is important to a musical role, it's also important to be relaxed on stage. Most of the performers in "Sound of Music" looked very stiff. The leads in "Peter Pan" have acting creds, and how important will it be for Capt. Hook to hit the right notes?


----------



## Addie

I was in the sixth grade and some women from Wellesley Women's College were looking for a kid to take to the live production of Peter Pan in Boston. Jean Arthur was the star. (Yeah, I am dating myself!) I was chosen. So anytime, whether on TV or large stage, I never miss a performance. I read the story to my kids many times. You bet I will be watching it.  

I agree with you. The folks on stage should look like they want to be there and are having fun. What's more fun than flying.


----------



## CharlieD

After couple of disappointing episode of Cast,e 2 last ones were great. Loved it. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are watching Peter Pan, for sure.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, what a difference a year (and new producers, and a huge sound stage) can make! During every commercial break (and there were enough of them), Himself and I talked about how good Peter Pan was. Last year he ended up watching something else. I was mostly in the kitchen, and every once in a while I would turn Sound of Music on for a couple minutes, then move to a different station. Kept going back because it was like a train wreck - you just *had* to look. 

Now I'll be singing "I'm flying" and "I gotta crow" for days! I bet Mary Martin would have approved of this remake.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, what a difference a year (and new producers, and a huge sound stage) can make! During every commercial break (and there were enough of them), Himself and I talked about how good Peter Pan was. Last year he ended up watching something else. I was mostly in the kitchen, and every once in a while I would turn Sound of Music on for a couple minutes, then move to a different station. Kept going back because it was like a train wreck - you just *had* to look.
> 
> Now I'll be singing "I'm flying" and "I gotta crow" for days! I bet Mary Martin would have approved of this remake.



You have to love the role you are in. Otherwise the audience can tell you are there for the money only. You have to believe that Tinkerbell is really going to die in you don't applaud. And that is Peter's job to get you to believe it. I do believe!


----------



## Dawgluver

I was somewhat disappointed in Peter Pan.  I did enjoy Nana, the man-croc, and Christopher Walken's dancing.  Allison Williams just wasn't convincing as a British boy to me.  Maybe someday they'll use a real boy to play Peter Pan, though it's traditionally been a female role.  Three hours may have been a bit too long.

Now, DH and I loved the Sound of Music last year, but we know the musical and the songs very well.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I didn't watch "Peter Pan" last night, but I do have a Christopher Walken story.

In 1988, the band I was playing with stayed for a week in the same Ft. Smith Arkansas Sheraton as the cast from the movie "Biloxi Blues," which was filmed there.

Entertainers have a way of seeking out other entertainers, even not famous ones (I was certainly not famous) and, over the course of that week, my then wife and I met Matthew Broderick, Neil Simon, and various cast members. A few of them even came to watch our band play. Sometimes we'd hang out at the hotel bar, including one late night where I have a foggy memory of a long conversation with Matthew Broderick concerning how he wanted to learn to ride horses. Don't ask me how that topic came up, because I know nothing about horses.

In that time, we had heard that Christopher Walken was also staying in the hotel, but everyone said he pretty much keeps to himself and doesn't go out a lot. Consequently, we never saw him.

So one morning, my wife, who had been catching up on some laundry in the hotel-supplied machines, came running back to the hotel room sounding very excited. She said "You have to come with me and see who's in the laundry room!"

So I did. There was Christopher Walken doing laundry, of all things. When I saw him, I just sort of mumbled hello and told him I was a fan. He said, very stone-faced, "Thanks." (long, long awkward pause) "That's real nice." 

Then he began sort of talking quietly to himself while we were folding our clothes. For like 10 minutes. I think he was rehearsing lines, or maybe it was his way of indicating he didn't feel like talking to us. But in any case, it was a little weird to be in the same room with someone doing that, celebrity or not.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a great story!


----------



## Addie

Steve, there are some actors that will stay in character even when not working. The people who act as the residents of the Plymouth Plantation speak as the original folks who came over on the Mayflower. You ask a question, and they answer in character. My sister and I were in a small grocery store when we were on our way back from Cape Cod. This woman came in and when the girl behind the counter asked her if she could help her, she answered in character. I guess the town folk are used to hearing it, because she had no trouble filling her request. But it sure did sound funny hearing it. I guess she wasn't planning on being out of character for long, as she kept speaking it as she said thank you and good bye.


----------



## Chef Munky

Steve Kroll said:


> I didn't watch "Peter Pan" last night, but I do have a Christopher Walken story.
> 
> In 1988, the band I was playing with stayed for a week in the same Ft. Smith Arkansas Sheraton as the cast from the movie "Biloxi Blues," which was filmed there.
> 
> Entertainers have a way of seeking out other entertainers, even not famous ones (I was certainly not famous) and, over the course of that week, my then wife and I met Matthew Broderick, Neil Simon, and various cast members. A few of them even came to watch our band play. Sometimes we'd hang out at the hotel bar, including one late night where I have a foggy memory of a long conversation with Matthew Broderick concerning how he wanted to learn to ride horses. Don't ask me how that topic came up, because I know nothing about horses.
> 
> In that time, we had heard that Christopher Walken was also staying in the hotel, but everyone said he pretty much keeps to himself and doesn't go out a lot. Consequently, we never saw him.
> 
> So one morning, my wife, who had been catching up on some laundry in the hotel-supplied machines, came running back to the hotel room sounding very excited. She said "You have to come with me and see who's in the laundry room!"
> 
> So I did. There was Christopher Walken doing laundry, of all things. When I saw him, I just sort of mumbled hello and told him I was a fan. He said, very stone-faced, "Thanks." (long, long awkward pause) "That's real nice."
> 
> Then he began sort of talking quietly to himself while we were folding our clothes. For like 10 minutes. I think he was rehearsing lines, or maybe it was his way of indicating he didn't feel like talking to us. But in any case, it was a little weird to be in the same room with someone doing that, celebrity or not.



Ok inquiring minds want to know...

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Chef Munky said:


> Ok inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> Boxers or briefs?



Ha ha... neither... it appeared to be only a load of shirts! 

Yes. We did look.


----------



## Kayelle

Dog alert!

I know there are lots of dog lovers here, including me. Netflix, and maybe other venues also has a series called "Dogs With Jobs" with individual stories, two to an episode.
We're loving it! The first dog in the series featured a service dog for an autistic little boy, and I needed a Kleenex.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so glad the regular programing will start again after the holidays!!

Tonight will give me two of my favorites..*The Good Wife* and the first new episode of *Downton Abby!! *
Good thing I can record one of them, as here they come on at the same time.

Popcorn will be served.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> I'm so glad the regular programing will start again after the holidays!!
> 
> Tonight will give me two of my favorites..*The Good Wife* and the first new episode of *Downton Abby!! *
> Good thing I can record one of them, as here they come on at the same time.
> 
> Popcorn will be served.



Oh geeeze, all day I've been thinking today is Sunday. See what happens when you get old??  I'll pop more corn tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Extra popcorn is a winner deal!


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> Dog alert!
> 
> I know there are lots of dog lovers here, including me. Netflix, and maybe other venues also has a series called "Dogs With Jobs" with individual stories, two to an episode.
> We're loving it! The first dog in the series featured a service dog for an autistic little boy, and I needed a Kleenex.


The autistic grandson of a friend of mine has just got his first disability assistance dog. She has completely changed his life.


----------



## Kayelle

Mad Cook said:


> The autistic grandson of a friend of mine has just got his first disability assistance dog. She has completely changed his life.



That's so wonderful to hear MC!


----------



## CharlieD

did anybody watched Castle last night? It is the episode where his daughter gets kidnapped. it is a part 1 of a two part episode. Does anybody know when the second part will be sown?


----------



## Andy M.

CharlieD said:


> did anybody watched Castle last night? It is the episode where his daughter gets kidnapped. it is a part 1 of a two part episode. Does anybody know when the second part will be sown?



Charlie, that's an episode fro a few years ago.  You were watching a rerun.  No telling when the second part will be aired.

If you want to search for it so you can watch it on demand or online, Part Two is Season 5 Episode 16 originally aired on Feb 25, 2013.


----------



## CharlieD

Awesome, thank you Andy.


----------



## CharlieD

Is anybody fallowing Castle? I like the show, but do not catch the new episodes a lot. In last night episode they were talking about Lenie being murdered. When did that happen? i sure missed a lot.


----------



## Andy M.

CharlieD said:


> Is anybody fallowing Castle? I like the show, but do not catch the new episodes a lot. In last night episode they were talking about Lenie being murdered. When did that happen? i sure missed a lot.




She was not murdered.  She was in last night's episode.  Her look-alike was murdered in an earlier episode and there was a flashback to that.


----------



## callmaker60

I like Joyce Meyer, Joel Osteen, any cooking shows, survivor, amazing race, swamp people, mountain men, gold rush, that's about it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CharlieD said:


> Is anybody fallowing Castle? I like the show, but do not catch the new episodes a lot. In last night episode they were talking about Lenie being murdered. When did that happen? i sure missed a lot.


As Andy said Charlie, it was Lani's double that was killed off last year. Also murdered was a double of Espo, both created by Dr. Kelly Nieman who figured prominently in last night's episode. The Jerry Tyson/3XK character has been a nemesis of Beckett's and Castle's for a few seasons now. Looks like he has an evil sidekick in the not-so-good doctor.

As far as missed episodes go, I know you can watch the last five or six most recent on Hulu if you sign up for their free account. Since that is all we have, I don't know how much further you can go back if you get the "Hulu Plus" paid service, which is around $8 a month. I think you can see all the old shows for some of the series. Himself has a freebie account and can catch up on anything from ABC or NBC, but again only the most recent shows.


----------



## Kayelle

This is exclusively on Netflix, and nominated for an Oscar. I haven't watched it yet, but intend to.

http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/80009431


----------



## tinlizzie

This documentary 'Virunga' is in my Netflix streaming queue.  Thanks for the nudge, Kayelle.

Also available on Netflix streaming are TED talks; Jamie Oliver did one lambasting sugar and the foods our schoolkids eat.  Last night I watched the one from Mark Bittman, who reminded us what constitutes good food for us humans.  Strangely enough, he didn't mention Twinkies . . .


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> This documentary 'Virunga' is in my Netflix streaming queue.  Thanks for the nudge, Kayelle.
> 
> Also available on Netflix streaming are TED talks; Jamie Oliver did one lambasting sugar and the foods our schoolkids eat.  Last night I watched the one from Mark Bittman, who reminded us what constitutes good food for us humans.  Strangely enough, he didn't mention Twinkies . . .



Bittman left Twinkies out of the talk, again???  One of these days he'll get it right.

I've never used NetFlix, can I get some pointers, please?  I know the TV can connect to it.


----------



## tinlizzie

PF, I plead ignorance here.  My daughter is to blame/gets the credit for my having Netflix.  She started me out on the DVD plan, where they mail your choices to your regular old mailbox and you play them with your DVD player/TV.  This Netflix Stream was added later, for an uptick in the monthly charge.  There was also the purchase of a little box called 'Roku,' that sends the titles I choose to my TV set (another remote to try not to lose).  My daughter also set this up when she visited me and I haven't got a clue as to how.  But it's not a secret, and I'll bet some of our smart DC techies can help.  I have found that although I love her visits, they can be expensive -- her airfare and my updating.

All that being said, I *love* Netflix.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> This is exclusively on Netflix, and nominated for an Oscar. I haven't watched it yet, but intend to.
> 
> http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/80009431



I could only watch half of this. It was S000 slow and tedious and I'm really disappointed because the subject matter interests me so much. I hate having to read subtitles constantly especially with a roaring headache and my eyes are not a 100% yet. Seeing only the first half, it's sadly disappointing as it could have been presented so much better.


----------



## CharlieD

Wow, the 2-nd part of two part Castle episode, was awesome. It would have been the great ending of the show. I do not know how they can beat this one, ever.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just watched The Voice - wow, there was some serious talent on tonight.


----------



## Kayelle

Does anyone watch *Treehouse Masters"? *I get the biggest bang out of that show. Who wouldn't love to have a tree house like those they build where dreams come true.
If you're down in the dumps this will lift your spirits.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh my gosh, I cut one episode the other day. That tree house is fancier than some houses I've been to. Absolutely amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## tinlizzie

I thought the season-closing Downton Abbey was really good.  I'll miss the always-green scenery, the wonderful old cars & styles, and all the family, even Lady Mary (who was so prickly in the early episodes) and the staff.  I thought Maggie Smith's performance was an award-winner last night.


----------



## Addie

Maggie Smith never fails to deliver a memorable performance that everyone talks about. You just have to love that lady!


----------



## Kayelle

tinlizzie said:


> I thought the season-closing Downton Abbey was really good.  I'll miss the always-green scenery, the wonderful old cars & styles, and all the family, even Lady Mary (who was so prickly in the early episodes) and the staff.  I thought Maggie Smith's performance was an award-winner last night.



I've just adored that show from the very start. Given what a hit it is all over the world I just don't understand why they need to have such a short season every year however. The cast must be very well paid working for such a short season, when a normal American season is around 20 episodes for a yearly series.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I just finished watching the ABC 20/20 show "Captive: A Journey of Hope and Survival". We were still working on Mom and Dad's home back when the girls were all kidnapped. I saw all the news stories about looking for the girls every time I was back home. I was so happy when they escaped two years ago I cried tears of joy.

Those young women are so very strong. Not sure I would have survived had I ever been in a similar situation.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just finished watching the ABC 20/20 show "Captive: A Journey of Hope and Survival". We were still working on Mom and Dad's home back when the girls were all kidnapped. I saw all the news stories about looking for the girls every time I was back home. I was so happy when they escaped two years ago I cried tears of joy.
> 
> Those young women are so very strong. Not sure I would have survived had I ever been in a similar situation.



I can understand why you got caught up in it. When it is a story that is close to home, you can't just sit there and not. My heart breaks for the child one of the girls had. How does a mother explain who her father was. I was sorry to hear that he died. I wanted him to go to prison. The inmates know how to take care of child molesters.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I can understand why you got caught up in it. When it is a story that is close to home, you can't just sit there and not. My heart breaks for the child one of the girls had. How does a mother explain who her father was. I was sorry to hear that he died. I wanted him to go to prison. The inmates know how to take care of child molesters.



You nailed it Addie..Again.
It's a sad situation all around.But what's even sadder is 20/20 and other media outlets further exploiting those poor girls over that tragedy and now her son to. For what? Ratings? Therapy? I think that's just wrong.

So glad I don't watch a lot of these networks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just finished watching the ABC 20/20 show "Captive: A Journey of Hope and Survival". We were still working on Mom and Dad's home back when the girls were all kidnapped. I saw all the news stories about looking for the girls every time I was back home. I was so happy when they escaped two years ago I cried tears of joy.
> 
> Those young women are so very strong. Not sure I would have survived had I ever been in a similar situation.


 
Seriously, me too...I cried tears of joy for these little gals when they finally escaped...same as I did for Jaycee Dugard in NoCal after 18 years and 2 children later from her captors....  

Kidnapping of Jaycee Lee Dugard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Don't forget Elizabeth Smart, *Cheryl*. Another one of those poor girls grabbed and hidden away. It's hard to wrap your head around how evil some people can be.




Addie said:


> ...I was sorry to hear that he died. I wanted him to go to prison. The inmates know how to take care of child molesters.


He was sent to jail, Addie. He "hung himself" in his cell. Since that was brought up in 20/20, I guess you didn't see the show.



Chef Munky said:


> ...But what's even sadder is 20/20 and other media outlets further exploiting those poor girls over that tragedy and now her son to...


I'm going to guess you did not watch it, Munky. This in no way resembled the Bruce Jenner-type stuff I saw promos for, but did not watch. I thought the "Captive" report was done tastefully. Himself and I never watch those types of shows. We thought we would give this one a chance since 1) we are native Clevelanders, 2) I was spending weeks at a time back home in 2003 restoring my parents' home before we sold it, and 3) I hoped that Robin Roberts (a woman who has tackled her own challenges with grace and beauty) would handle this story gently. She did not disappoint. Watching this report, it seemed like it was a cathartic release for both Amanda and Gina. And Amanda has a daughter, not son. And she was never seen on camera. There was a third girl held captive, Michelle Knight, who has already released a memoir last year May. From what I have understood, she has moved on in her life on her own, not keeping in touch with the other two girls who were captured.

If anyone missed it and would like to see it, the entire 20/20 episode is at ABC:
20/20 : Captive: A Journey of Hope and Survival Watch Full Episode | 04/28/2015 - ABC.com


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep CG, watched every minute I could of the Elizabeth Smart case.  Not to mention many others.....I admit I'm a crime case watcher....  I DVR'ed  'Captive' on 20/20 last night but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> You nailed it Addie..Again.
> It's a sad situation all around.But what's even sadder is 20/20 and other media outlets further exploiting those poor girls over that tragedy and now her son to. For what? Ratings? Therapy? I think that's just wrong.
> 
> So glad I don't watch a lot of these networks.



The *Only Good*, and I repeat "Good", is that these girls will get paid for appearing on any of the shows. I just hope they are smart enough to have an agent that won't bleed them and has some compassion.


----------



## Addie

No, CG I didn't see the show. I do remember that he hung himself, (coward) but I still wished he had lived so the other inmates could have some self-induced entertainment.


----------



## Kayelle

I want to sing the praises of a new series that we think is *remarkable *and we highly recommend it for many reasons. We have watched several episodes so far and each one has been just so well done I had to share it with all of you. 

*Breaking Borders is on the Travel channel weekly.*

Breaking Borders : Mariana Van Zeller, Michael Voltaggio : TravelChannel.com

Award-winning  journalist Mariana van Zeller and acclaimed chef Michael Voltaggio are  our hosts, our eyes and our ears as they explore Jerusalem, Northern  Ireland, Egypt, Cuba, the US-Mexico border, Cyprus and countless other  locations. *The goal is not to try to solve the conflicts and achieve  world peace, but just to get a conversation started, at the dinner  table, around the questions “What if”” and “What would it take for these  2 sides to come together and have peace?” At the end of each episode,  Mariana and Michael host a dinner, prepared by Michael, where 2 opposing  sides of a conflict come together to break bread. *- 

I know you will all enjoy it as much as we do. It's television at it's very best.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I want to sing the praises of a new series that we think is *remarkable *and we highly recommend it for many reasons. We have watched several episodes so far and each one has been just so well done I had to share it with all of you.
> 
> *Breaking Borders is on the Travel channel weekly.*
> 
> Breaking Borders : Mariana Van Zeller, Michael Voltaggio : TravelChannel.com
> ...



Thanks for mentioning it, Kayelle. Sounds very interesting. I just set my DVD to record it.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks for mentioning it, Kayelle. Sounds very interesting. I just set my DVD to record it.



Let me know what you think of it GG. I was especially thinking that you and your DH would really enjoy it. We often talk about the episode for days later. The bonus is the wonderful meal that's created at the end, with the insightful conversation.


----------



## CharlieD

Who is watching Criminal Minds? Was it the season finale last week? Was it on yesterday? I missed it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think you're right, Charlie.  It wasn't on after Survivor last night.  There was 2 hours of CSI: Cyber instead.


----------



## CharlieD

I guess they have to look for new actress again. Gosh, they just cannot keep this one roll filled in. They already went thru 4 actress .


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Mad Cook

I haven't watched television since the aerial died a year last Christmas. A couple of weeks ago I had new loft insulation installed and the nice man informed me that the aerial cable had been chewed through (those bl**dy field mice get everywhere!) but he'd spliced and repaired it for me. I tried to be grateful. 

Since then I've been watching TV again. It's worse than it was before. 41 channels and everyone worse than the last. Apart from one or two new episodes of Barefoot Contessa broadcast on Food Network at stupid times for anyone who has a life, I feel as though it's "Groundhog Day"!!!


----------



## CharlieD

Mad Cook said:


> I haven't watched television since the aerial died a year last Christmas. A couple of weeks ago I had new loft insulation installed and the nice man informed me that the aerial cable had been chewed through (those bl**dy field mice get everywhere!) but he'd spliced and repaired it for me. I tried to be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> Since then I've been watching TV again. It's worse than it was before. 41 channels and everyone worse than the last. Apart from one or two new episodes of Barefoot Contessa broadcast on Food Network at stupid times for anyone who has a life, I feel as though it's "Groundhog Day"!!!




I know. Any decent cooking show is when I am at work. And at night it is total nonsense. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J

I've been looking forward to this 10 hr. series on the History channel, *Texas Rising.* It starts tomorrow night.  Good cast of characters, and an interesting part of history. I DVR'ed it. 

About Texas Rising - HISTORY.com


----------



## CharlieD

Anybody fallowing Major Crimes?


----------



## Caslon

Anyone notice that some channels programs start and end at odd times, clock wise?  Animal Planet, American Hero's Channel, Comedy Central and a few others now expand a usual 30 minute show longer than 30 minutes to get one or two more minutes of advertising in. They skirt the FCC regulations on how many ad minutes you can  put in a 30 or 60 minute time period by simply extending that programs air time presentation.  

You expect to get to the conclusion of a usual 30 or 60 minute show, but now have to wait thru 5 more commercials that they make happen by simply saying  "This show is now a 32 minute or 64 minute show, not a 30 or 60 minute show."

Isn't that ingenious of them?  Isn't it?  They are now in accordance with FCC regulations regarding how many ads you can put in a given time period, it used to be 30 minutes or 60 minutes.  A regulation they got around in a very crafty devious way.

They simply increase that 30 minute or 60 minute block of programming to 32 minutes or 64 minutes to get more ads in.   The FCC needs to look into that and address it.


----------



## Andy M.

Caslon, that's a major irritation for me.  I hate turning on the 6:00 news and the lead story is just wrapping up.  It also interferes with switching channels and the new show has already started before the previous show is over.

More and more I DVR shows and watch them later when I can skip ads and make my own schedule.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> Caslon, that's a major irritation for me.  I hate turning on the 6:00 news and the lead story is just wrapping up.  It also interferes with switching channels and the new show has already started before the previous show is over.
> 
> More and more I DVR shows and watch them later when I can skip ads and make my own schedule.



We have an NBC station that starts 2 minutes early with the news. It claims it is the top of the hour at 5, when it is really 4:58.


----------



## Katie H

We record a great portion of what we watch, mainly because we're sick of being "commercialed to death."  Our evaluation is that of an hour's program a good 20 minutes is devoted to advertising.  I resent that at least of an hour of my evening's viewing forces me to be hammered to death by someone trying to sell me something I don't want.

As for the actual programming, from mid-May until about the end of September, there is nothing (at least in our view) to watch.  Mostly reruns and reality shows out the kazoo.  I never would have guessed that those kinds of programs would have garnered so much interest.  Daily life is enough "reality" for me.  I watch TV or go to the movies for a little escapism.


----------



## Kayelle

Is anyone else really happy about the new fall TV season? It's so great  to start watching some good drama again. I have all our favorites set to  record, along with some new series. We never watch live TV. A new one  we've already seen twice is *Blind Spot* and it's riveting! We watched the end of CSI (as we knew it) and the ending had me bawling like a baby.

What are your feelings about the Fall line up?


----------



## Dawgluver

I enjoy Blindspot too.  Also happy to see Survivor and Amazing Race!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> I enjoy Blindspot too.  Also happy to see Survivor and Amazing Race!



Oh we just love Amazing Race!! It's* so cool* to see them in so many places we've visited, at a much slower pace. 
Since they've been in South America, I wish they'd do the race at Iguassu Falls! That would be spectacular!


----------



## Cheryl J

I DVR'ed *Blindspot*, but haven't watched it yet.  Sounds like a good one.  

I watched the series premiers of *Blood and Oil*, and *Limitless*.  Limitless might be OK, but I don't have too high of hopes for Blood and Oil.  I like to give them a chance, so will watch both a few more times and see what happens. 

I'm waiting for *American Crime* to come back on - that was a good one, IMO.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I DVR'ed *Blindspot*, but haven't watched it yet.  Sounds like a good one.
> 
> I watched the series premiers of *Blood and Oil*, and *Limitless*.  Limitless might be OK, but I don't have too high of hopes for Blood and Oil.  I like to give them a chance, so will watch both a few more times and see what happens.
> 
> I'm waiting for *American Crime* to come back on - that was a good one, IMO.



Yep, we watched the first episode of* Blood and Oil*. Like you, I'll give it a chance. It's been a very long time since Dallas.  My step grandson went to ND for the start of the oil boom, and came back several months later happy to be back home.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Yep, we watched the first episode of* Blood and Oil*. Like you, I'll give it a chance. It's been a very long time since Dallas.  My step grandson went to ND for the start of the oil boom, and came back several months later happy to be back home.




Huh.  Did not realize that Blood and Oil takes place in my home state of ND.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg, it's about the ND oil boom, but from what I read it's filmed in Utah. 

Kay....my first thought was another "Dallas", too. If anyone dies and shows up reincarnated in a shower scene, I'm for sure done with it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Utah is a fur piece from ND.  Guess I may skip it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hm.  Watching Saturday Night Live season premier.  First, Miley Cyrus came out looking like she was wearing a hat and dress made from Legos, now she's singing and looking like she's covered in a massive pile of seaweed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm missing Big Bang Theory...must get DVR back for cable so I can record the shows I want to see.  Working nights has it's drawbacks.  Missing too many shows like NCIS.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm *missing Big Bang Theory*...must get DVR back for cable so I can record the shows I want to see.  Working nights has it's drawbacks.  Missing too many shows like NCIS.



You missed the disastrous wedding night? Horrors!!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm missing Big Bang Theory...must get DVR back for cable so I can record the shows I want to see.  Working nights has it's drawbacks.  Missing too many shows like NCIS.




PF, the major cable companies offer On Demand for major network TV shows.  We used it to watch the pilot episode of Blindspot last night.


----------



## Caslon

I noticed a lot of T V reality shows are based in Alaska now.  Everything from surviving it to getting gold from it to selling a home buyer on it.  Some are entertaining.  I don't like the  one where teams are supposed to race to an end point.  I much prefer the Alaskan homestead type show.  Mmm...cooking up some moose stew!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> PF, the major cable companies offer On Demand for major network TV shows.  We used it to watch the pilot episode of Blindspot last night.



Oh, I know...we were just being cheap until we got the house purchase settled.  Thanks, Andy!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Utah is a fur piece from ND.  Guess I may skip it.



Yep Dawg, I had to laugh when I saw all those big mountains in North Dakota.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Yep Dawg, I had to laugh when I saw all those big mountains in North Dakota.




  Big mountains and North Dakota are mutually exclusive!


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> I noticed a lot of T V reality shows are based in Alaska now. Everything from surviving it to getting gold from it to selling a home buyer on it. Some are entertaining. I don't like the one where teams are supposed to race to an end point. I much prefer the Alaskan homestead type show. Mmm...cooking up some moose stew!


 
I enjoy watching some of those Alaska shows, too.  Such beautiful scenery. In fact, right now I'm watching 'Alaska - The Last Frontier'.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I enjoy watching some of those Alaska shows, too.  Such beautiful scenery. In fact, right now I'm watching *'Alaska - The Last Frontier'.*



I'm so glad you said that Cheryl..I just turned it on for the first new episode. It's our favorite of all the Alaska shows, and we like several of them. I love that family so much!


----------



## Cheryl J

I do too, Kay.  They're hardworking and seem so humble.  You'd never think they are as well off as they are.  They just love the Alaskan lifestyle, it's been in their blood for generations.


----------



## Kayelle

Woo Hoo! After watching S7 E1 of *Good Wife* tonight, I'm reminded why it's been my *favorite* network drama for all these years. It just doesn't get better than this show. The cast, acting, story line, and every nuance of the complete package is beyond compare. 
I don't think it's a drama one could start watching now without enjoying previous seasons. They can all be found someplace like Netfilx however.
Remarkable entertainment!


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  Did not realize that Blood and Oil takes place in my home state of ND.




WHAT? north dakota??  dawg, i thought you were from iowa, girl!

  for an entire year, i had been (im)patiently waiting for hulu to begin carrying the long-promised series 'fargo'.  it finally arrived last month, and brother, what a disappointment!  i too, am looking forward to the new season of 'american crime', (also, season 3 of 'rectify' to be made available on netflix).


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> WHAT? north dakota??  dawg, i thought you were from iowa, girl!




Yep, a current Iowegian, but born and raised a NoDak.


----------



## CharlieD

Been binge watching original Heroes on Netflix, in preparation to start watching Heroes reborn. I'm a nut. I am almost thru third season. Have not been able to watch anything currant because of that.


----------



## Chef Munky

Netflix's

Longmire

Murdoch Mysteries


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've been sorta binge watching "Rizzoli and Isles" discs from the library. So far, two seasons down. Season 3 is waiting for me at the library right now, so I best be getting myself over there. Himself was asking when it was going to show up yesterday, since after "The Mysteries of Laura", current offerings by the networks on Wednesday are slim pickings for our tastes. Football tonight? Nope, dead bodies and bad guys.  Besides, Angie Harmon and her character make me think of our daughter even more than Sandra Bullock. One of these days I'm going to have to post a poll with Loverly's photo and one each of Bullock and Harmon, then have you guys vote on which actress out daughter could pass as.


----------



## Dawgluver

Love Tess Gerritson's books, will have to check out the Rizzoli and Isles series.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Although we know of her, neither Himself nor I had read any books when we first started watching. Himself has since read one further into her writings than these take place right now. But we are enjoying the shows, alternating between *gasp* and hysterical laughing during each episode. Warning, though, if you have a weak stomach: the props and makeup departments are great! Very graphic, but great. Let's just say that having done little theatre, and the fact that nearly *every* little theatre thinks that "their" stage blood is spot-on, I have a LOT of "evidence" to compare Olde Towne Hall Theatre's to.


----------



## tinlizzie

Chef Munky said:


> Netflix's
> 
> Longmire
> 
> Murdoch Mysteries



I have two episodes of Longmire to go -- what will I do then without my Wyoming Sheriff of few words?

I'll have to check on Murdoch Mysteries; already have Midsomer Murders in my Netflix streaming queue for visits to the English countryside.

Another vote for American Crime.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I have two episodes of Longmire to go -- *what will I do then without my Wyoming Sheriff of few words?
> *
> I'll have to check on Murdoch Mysteries; already have Midsomer Murders in my Netflix streaming queue for visits to the English countryside.
> 
> Another vote for American Crime.



I can have my next door neighbor visit, he's a Wyoming Sheriff...  I know the Chief of Police, too, she lives a block away.


----------



## Cheryl J

*Vitauta* and *Tinlizzie*...I'm so glad to see other *American Crime* fans here.  I wanted to talk about episodes from last season, but I didn't think anyone else here watched it.   

This season is focusing on an even more controversial subject than last time. Not necessarily a feel good series, but the writing, acting, and camera/sound editing is superb, IMO.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Crime_(TV_series)


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can have my next door neighbor visit, he's a Wyoming Sheriff... I know the Chief of Police, too, she lives a block away.


 
Nice to have the law so close to you, princess!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Nice to have the law so close to you, princess!



Makes for a nice neighborhood.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can have my next door neighbor visit, he's a Wyoming Sheriff...  I know the Chief of Police, too, she lives a block away.



No doubt the neighborhood will be glad to have the law keeping an eye on those two new people. 

A "she" Police Chief.  Cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> No doubt the neighborhood will be glad to have the law keeping an eye on those two new people.
> 
> A "she" Police Chief.  Cool.



She has pink grips on her pistol.  Very nice and really cares about the community.


----------



## Caslon

I sometimes watch the PBS cooking shows on Saturdays. They have some good ones.   Today I caught a new cooking series called "Project Smoke."  Very well presented and entertaining as well as informative.
3 episodes so far, I only caught the most recent one.  He cold smoked some steaks. Ice in a tray with a rack on top with the steaks on them. He set it on the far side of the coals, and on the hot side he threw in a few handfuls of hay, closed the lid and let the hay smoke the meat. In a few minutes, the steaks were smoked but still cold!  Then he raked the coals and grilled them.  What a great idea!   I'd have to go out looking for some hay, of course. 

http://projectsmoke.mpt.org/home/


----------



## Caslon

Caslon said:


> I sometimes watch the PBS cooking shows on Saturdays. They have some good ones.   Today I caught a new cooking series called "Project Smoke."  Very well presented and entertaining as well as informative.
> 3 episodes so far, I only caught the most recent one.  He cold smoked some steaks. Ice in a tray with a rack on top with the steaks on them. He set it on the far side of the coals, and on the hot side he threw in a few handfuls of hay, closed the lid and let the hay smoke the meat. In a few minutes, the steaks were smoked but still cold!  Then he raked the coals and grilled them.  What a great idea!   I'd have to go out looking for some hay, of course.
> 
> Steven Raichlen's Project Smoke



PBS has posted other cooking show's episodes, not this one, so far.  I give it thumbs up for nothing doing Saturday PBS viewing...nothing else was on. No big whoop...wanna fight about it?


----------



## Addie

The only cooking shows I watch are ATK, Cooks Country, and Jacques Pepin. Then I like Sunday nights Masterpiece Theater. But I can't seem to get into the present Summer Heat. Or whatever it is called. It takes placer in India. I am just waiting for Doc Martin and Downton Place to return.


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> I sometimes watch the PBS cooking shows on Saturdays. They have some good ones. Today I caught a new cooking series called "Project Smoke." Very well presented and entertaining as well as informative.
> 3 episodes so far, I only caught the most recent one. He cold smoked some steaks. Ice in a tray with a rack on top with the steaks on them. He set it on the far side of the coals, and on the hot side he threw in a few handfuls of hay, closed the lid and let the hay smoke the meat. In a few minutes, the steaks were smoked but still cold! Then he raked the coals and grilled them. What a great idea! I'd have to go out looking for some hay, of course.
> 
> Steven Raichlen's Project Smoke


 
I saw one of Raichlen's Project Smoke episodes quite by accident recently, and DVR'ed them.  I enjoy it, too.  

If I recall, one of our other members also uses hay for smoking - I think it might be Joey/Salt and Pepper.


----------



## Chef Munky

I just hope the hay was fresh and not previously used!
Hey,Hey,Hey...Just sayin"


----------



## Caslon

Thank god for PBS.  Frontline is one of the finest shows on TV.  The American Experience is another.

Which Hollywood factory crap escapism TV show were we discussing?


----------



## Chef Munky

Caslon said:


> Thank god for PBS.  Frontline is one of the finest shows on TV.  The American Experience is another.



Lighten up Caslon.I meant that as a joke!


----------



## Caslon

Leisurely Saturday afternoons, I tune into PBS TV on  Saturdays and their cooking shows.  
I guess that's all I wanted to add.


----------



## Souschef

The thing here in the US we do not appreciate, is the British shows we get are the cream of the crop. When we were in England, one of the more exciting shows we watched was sheep herding, and another one on lawn bowling!
BTW, Addie, the name of the show is Downton Abbey


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon, I've found some good cooking shows on PBS just by leisurely viewing, too!  

Sous....LOL - Somehow I envisioned British TV to be a little more entertaining.


----------



## CharlieD

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've been sorta binge watching "Rizzoli and Isles" discs from the library. So far, two seasons down. Season 3 is waiting for me at the library right now, so I best be getting myself over there. Himself was asking when it was going to show up yesterday, since after "The Mysteries of Laura", current offerings by the networks on Wednesday are slim pickings for our tastes. Football tonight? Nope, dead bodies and bad guys.  Besides, Angie Harmon and her character make me think of our daughter even more than Sandra Bullock. One of these days I'm going to have to post a poll with Loverly's photo and one each of Bullock and Harmon, then have you guys vote on which actress out daughter could pass as.




I love Rizzoly and Isles. Oh, and being a man, they both are so darn cute I like them even more. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Caslon

Souschef said:


> The thing here in the US we do not appreciate, is the British shows we get are the cream of the crop. When we were in England, one of the more exciting shows we watched was sheep herding, and another one on lawn bowling!
> BTW, Addie, the name of the show is Downton Abbey



Here in reality TV USA there's been a bunch of veterinarian shows popping up.  I pass on "The Amazing Dr. Pol" as he has his arm up too many animals  , but hey....that's needed.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Here in reality TV USA there's been a bunch of veterinarian shows popping up.  I pass on "The Amazing Dr. Pol" as he has his arm up too many animals  , but hey....that's needed.



Now I like Dr. Pol. That is probably due to my working with the 4-H kids and their animals. I can understand how serious it is when something is wrong with one of the animals. Each one of the cows can be worth thousands of dollars if they are selling the milk to a coop. And if the cow dies on the farm, the meat is useless. They can't sell it then.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I haven't watched a network TV show in many years.
So, I haven't the slightest idea about the shows mentioned above.

But I also am quite happy about TV as some of my favorites are back on this year.
Gold Rush and Alaska The Last frontier are just two of about 3-4 shows I will be watching.

I never watch shows about talent of any kind.  So none of the "Voice' thing or dancing with whatever shows.
My wife does like them so i guess its a girl thing?


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> I haven't watched a network TV show in many years.
> So, I haven't the slightest idea about the shows mentioned above.
> 
> But I also am quite happy about TV as some of my favorites are back on this year.
> Gold Rush and Alaska The Last frontier are just two of about 3-4 shows I will be watching.
> 
> I never watch shows about talent of any kind.  So none of the "Voice' thing or dancing with whatever shows.
> My wife does like them so i guess its a girl thing?



My daughter has never missed a season of Dancing with the Stars. If you know here, then you do not call her on Monday night at 9 and there after. You will have to live with her wrath. Even when she was on chemo and so sick, she made sure she didn't take her meds until after the show was over that night. Then she would start her regimen the next morning.


----------



## Kayelle

Roll_Bones said:


> I haven't watched a network TV show in many years.
> So, I haven't the slightest idea about the shows mentioned above.
> 
> But I also am quite happy about TV as some of my favorites are back on this year.
> Gold Rush and Alaska The Last frontier are just two of about 3-4 shows I will be watching.
> 
> I never watch shows about talent of any kind.  So none of the "Voice' thing or *dancing with whatever shows.
> My wife does like them so i guess its a girl thing?*



Not a girl thing RB..my SousChef likes watching Dancing with the Stars with me. For me it's the dancing, for him I'm sure it's the costumes on those beautiful bodies.  He's married, not dead.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Roll_Bones said:


> I haven't watched a network TV show in many years.
> So, I haven't the slightest idea about the shows mentioned above.


Then there are some of us who see cable shows only when we borrow discs from the library.  We do that often, since we cut the cable cord nearly 30 years ago, dropping it when our kids started school and got busy with sports and scouts and stuff. We happily picked-and-chose our TV shows from what we can get over the airwaves with our 8' antenna in our attic. Since the conversion to a digital signal, we are able to choose from nearly 20 unique station offerings - even more  are available, but I didn't include the duplications, Spanish language or shopping stations. We used to watch shows on Hulu or NPR until our computer got sick, but we have yet to replace her motherboard. Got almost 15 years from the first one, so we can't complain. Himself will get around to it this winter, since we tend to hibernate when the weather gets bad. We read, too - a LOT! I think that's one reason the motherboard hasn't been replaced; Himself is having a great time reading books since he got his tablet and can pick and chose from the library and lots of other places. Free is good.




Roll_Bones said:


> I never watch shows about talent of any kind.  So none of the "Voice' thing or dancing with whatever shows.
> My wife does like them *so i guess its a girl thing*?


Not for this "girl"!  I'm an avowed non-fan of any show that is advertised as "competition" or "reality". I even channel-flip or hit the mute button when the ads come on.


----------



## Andy M.

I have never watched a reality show. SO watches them on another tv or her iPad.


----------



## Dawgluver

I love Survivor, Amazing Race, and The Voice.  DH will watch Voice with me, he has a bit of a music background.  He's tried to put up with the other two, but usually there's a game on at the same time, so that takes priority.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm one of the few left on the planet who has never seen Survivor, Amazing Race, or DWTS.  No particular reason, I just never got into them. I like The Voice, but just watch it occasionally. 

I've seen every single episode of Grey's Anatomy from the beginning and even though it's declined over the years, I'm sure I'll watch it till it goes off the air.  

I'm hooked on Blindspot now. Wow. That's a gripper so far.


----------



## Dawgluver

One of my favorite musicals is "Paint Your Wagon".  Anyone else love the Amazon commercial with Lee Marvin's "I Was Born Under a Wandering Star" and looking at the little poodle mix with a cast?


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> One of my favorite musicals is "Paint Your Wagon".  Anyone else love the Amazon commercial with Lee Marvin's "I Was Born Under a Wandering Star" and looking at the little poodle mix with a cast?



Dawg, I'll actually stop the fast forward to watch that adorable commercial. It makes my heart swell.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> One of my favorite musicals is "Paint Your Wagon".  Anyone else love the Amazon commercial with Lee Marvin's "I Was Born Under a Wandering Star" and looking at the little poodle mix with a cast?


It's one of the few commercials we leave the audio on for! If I'm in the kitchen and Himself is watching it in the living room, I join right in with singing. In the same key as Lee Marvin (or his voice-over). I'm glad no one told my choir director I can hit those notes. When I was in choir I sang 2nd soprano and liked it since it was the melody. I have trouble singing harmony...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> One of my favorite musicals is "Paint Your Wagon".  Anyone else love the Amazon commercial with Lee Marvin's "I Was Born Under a Wandering Star" and looking at the little poodle mix with a cast?



Also one of MY favorite musicals and I stop what I'm doing to sing along.  I also have the Lee Marvin version on my computer so I can listen to it whenever I want.  I had it as an earworm the other day, just let it play...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El9eCRisbDo


----------



## Dawgluver

Love it, PF!

CG, I've always been an alto.  I too sing it in the same range as Lee Marvin.  (Guess that would be contralto.)


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for that PF..love it!

Here's the actual commercial for those who have missed it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-YvO_k03-s


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Love it, PF!





Kayelle said:


> Thanks for that PF..love it!



You are welcome!  I have to say it is one of my favorite pieces of music.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are welcome!  I have to say it is one of my favorite pieces of music.




Interestingly, at least to me, neither Lee Marvin nor Clint Eastwood had ever sung before in a movie, and didn't have any musical training.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Interestingly, at least to me, neither Lee Marvin nor Clint Eastwood had ever sung before in a movie, and didn't have any musical training.



Clint Eastwood is a jazz musician, has been since very early on, he just doesn't have a good singing voice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWaTaqxPw3o


----------



## Kayelle

About the subject of who can sing. Who ever told Willie Nelson he could sing?
I suspect the secret to success has to be in the delivery.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Clint Eastwood is a jazz musician, has been since very early on, he just doesn't have a good singing voice.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWaTaqxPw3o




Interesting.  I did not know this!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I'm one of the few left on the planet who has never seen Survivor, Amazing Race, or DWTS.  No particular reason, I just never got into them. I like The Voice, but just watch it occasionally.
> 
> I've seen every single episode of Grey's Anatomy from the beginning and even though it's declined over the years, I'm sure I'll watch it till it goes off the air.
> 
> I'm hooked on Blindspot now. Wow. That's a gripper so far.



I am a member of your club. I too have never seen any of those shows either. If I can't get through the description of the show, I have already lost interest.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> One of my favorite musicals is "Paint Your Wagon".  Anyone else love the Amazon commercial with Lee Marvin's "I Was Born Under a Wandering Star" and looking at the little poodle mix with a cast?



Me too. And I love _Paint Your Wagon_. Growing up my kids got used to having me sing in harmony no matter what the song was on the screen. Even Ave Verum  by Mozart. What drives them crazy is I always have to not only tell them the title but who the composer is. 

I love any musical. Movie or stage.


----------



## Caslon

Jean Seberg looked fetching in that scene inside her wagon at night, in her bed,  where she offers herself to both Clint Eastwood and Lee Marvin, as a wife.


----------



## Chef Munky

Netflix

The Great Food Truck Race Collection
Hosted by Tyler Florence.

8 teams compete for a chance to win their very own tricked out food truck,and a $50.000 bonus prize to go with it.

I've never seen food trucks like those around here.The competitors have to go from coast to coast.Working all the way.Nothing's easy.

Very creative cooks.The food they make looks fantastic.Made me hungry.

Watched an episode last night for Onion Burgers that I'll probably have for dinner tonight.Actually already had a recipe for them.They looked sooo good!


----------



## CharlieD

One of our friends use to work for a Network. We were told that all those reality shows were heavily scripted. I don't watch them since then. not that I like them before. Otherwise I love TV. Growing up in Soviet union, we had two channels only, it was not till late 80's when we got the third channel. Though most of it was socialist/communist propaganda.


----------



## Caslon

Not to be left out and if there wasn't enough "haunted" reality shows alerady, there's a new Alaska based reality show called "Haunted Alaska."  

I believe that makes about 10 Alaska based reality shows and 5 "Haunted" based shows at present.
A night vision camera for that creepy scary look and another haunted show is good to go.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm thinking of all the people who seem to have a real distaste for reality shows. 

I'm sure not talking about the trash that's on, but when we were watching *"Alaska, the Last Frontier" *I was thinking how if you only watched this show, you'd change your mind. This family started homesteading this land over 70 years ago and the resulting generations are still doing it now. It's a testament to a true American family with real values and so worthy of watching.
Charlie, you above all would love this show.


----------



## Caslon

I said earlier i liked some Alaskan shows, even that one, but wow...is Alaska ever popular now for reality show material or what?  It's boom city for that genre. Alaska IS the last frontier after all.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> ?......
> Charlie, you above all would love this show.




Quite possible 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Caslon

"Haunted Alaska"...    Ha!


----------



## Chef Munky

Finished watching the Murdoch Mysteries on Netflix last night.
It's a great show.Charlie you might even like it.It has a little CSI in it.

I couldn't believe they didn't include all the seasons.Guess it will be a while before they add the additional seasons 8 and 9.How wude! They were going to leave it and us hanging like that? What!?

Not to be bested I looked on Amazon and bought season 8.Can't believe my husband actually paid for it. Maybe a kiss on the cheek I'll have season 9 by tonight. Doubt that though.


----------



## Kayelle

Bitter sweet. Sadly for many of us, my favorite TV drama of all time will start it's last season tomorrow night. I can hardly wait....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z24BB-jqKE


----------



## kleenex

For anyone that wants to watch something for FREE for just this weekend only amazon.com is going to let you watch the show Mozart in the Jungle.   BOTH SEASONS for FREE starting on Friday.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the info Kleenex. I've been curious about that show.


----------



## kleenex

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the info Kleenex. I've been curious about that show.



The whole first two seasons are free starting on Friday.  NOW they will give you the pilot episode for free right now like they do for every single show.

You may never see an amazon.com opportunity like this for one full year. 

Last year Amazon.com did it for the first season of Transparent after the Golden Globe win. I watched it and just could not really get into it at all although I will say they ended the first episode nicely.


----------



## jd_1138

Kayelle said:


> I'm thinking of all the people who seem to have a real distaste for reality shows.
> 
> I'm sure not talking about the trash that's on, but when we were watching *"Alaska, the Last Frontier" *I was thinking how if you only watched this show, you'd change your mind. This family started homesteading this land over 70 years ago and the resulting generations are still doing it now. It's a testament to a true American family with real values and so worthy of watching.
> Charlie, you above all would love this show.



The Kilchers who are on that show is Jewel's (the singer) family.  Their grandfather moved to Alaska from Switzerland.  Jewel grew up there roughing it in Alaska.  But it looks like it'd be a great lifestyle -- sure hard in some ways but more peaceful too.  Yeah they seem like nice people.

My disabled BIL lives with us and loves classic TV, so I've been queuing up a lot of Three Stooges, Laurel and Hardy, and Our Gang on YouTube via the Chromecast (like a Roku).

Here's a cute little 1928 Our Gang episode that involves food.  It will tickle your funny bone.  My sister has a house built in 1908 that has a kitchen nearly identical to the one in the clip.  Though her stove is more modern (it's from the 1950's).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHCPoj-HHnk


----------



## kleenex

Okay So I saw the first season on Mozart in the Jungle for free off Amazon.com and will say I liked it.  Way better than the Transparent show I saw last year for free.

At least doing a show about an orchestra is a bit different.

Rodrigo grew on me to be a likable guy.

Did not like the Ana Marie character at all, but she was like important in someway to the whole first season.

That rest of the cast was good.  Had a few good jokes in it.

Will start and finish the second season before my time is up.


----------



## Kayelle

Zowwie! I'm into episode 5 of the Netfix new documentary, "Making a Murderer". 

Absolutely riveting!! Check this out..
Making A Murderer Review: Show is the best Netflix has ever released | BGR


----------



## CharlieD

There were an article on Yahoo by his wife. And she says the Netflix lied about his innocence. She says he is a monster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> There were an article on Yahoo by his wife. And she says the Netflix lied about his innocence. She says he is a monster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



and if she says so, it must be true?


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Zowwie! I'm into episode 5 of the Netfix new documentary, "Making a Murderer".
> 
> Absolutely riveting!! Check this out..
> Making A Murderer Review: Show is the best Netflix has ever released | BGR



There has been a LOT of buzz about this person. Even the evening news. I haven't gotten into all the specifics, but definitely intend to.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> I said earlier i liked some Alaskan shows, even that one, but wow...is Alaska ever popular now for reality show material or what?  It's boom city for that genre. Alaska IS the last frontier after all.



There is one reality show from Alaska and the father and his sons filed fraudulent papers for the yearly grant money from the oil fields. They got caught. Now have to pay back huge amounts and are banned from every collecting another check. They claimed they were legal residents for a FULL year. 365 days total. They weren't. 

Crime does NOT pay in this case. 

Can't remember the name of the show. Sorry.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> There has been a LOT of buzz about this person. Even the evening news. I haven't gotten into all the specifics, but definitely intend to.



Addie, this 10 episode documentary is riveting and took many years to make. I'm on episode six now and I've changed my mind about his innocence something like 4 times. I've served so many times as a juror I'm trying to keep an open mind till the end. I hope there's a way you can watch it.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Addie, this 10 episode documentary is riveting and took many years to make. I'm on episode six now and I've changed my mind about his innocence something like 4 times. I've served so many times as a juror I'm trying to keep an open mind till the end. I hope there's a way you can watch it.



What little tidbits I have paid attention to on the news, make me inclined to think he is guilty. He may have been proven innocent of the original crime he was imprisoned for, but his background does not sound very savory to me.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> What little tidbits I have paid attention to on the news, make me inclined to think he is guilty. He may have been proven innocent of the original crime he was imprisoned for, but his background does not sound very savory to me.


Why would you be inclined to think he is guilty without knowing the facts, only tidbits? Because of his bizarre family and background? That shouldn't equal guilty in the mind of anyone. I'm not looking for a debate, but only learning all the facts that were recorded, all US citizens have that right.


----------



## kleenex

I would like to say that I finished the full second season of Mozart in the Jungle.

I thought the second season was just as good as the first one.

I am not so sure it was worthy of the Golden Globe though, but I got to see the first two out of two seasons for free.

I really did like the improved opening and closing credits for this show for season two.


----------



## GotGarlic

Is anyone planning on watching "Mercy Street"? It's a Civil War drama starting on PBS tonight about a hotel in Alexandria, VA, turned into a Union Army hospital. I'm fascinated by history, and the history of medicine in particular. Looking forward to it. 

http://www.pbs.org/mercy-street/about/


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Is anyone planning on watching "Mercy Street"? It's a Civil War drama starting on PBS tonight about a hotel in Alexandria, VA, turned into a Union Army hospital. I'm fascinated by history, and the history of medicine in particular. Looking forward to it.
> 
> About the Show | Mercy Street | PBS


 
Oooh, thanks for the heads up, GG!  I'm a history fan too, and this looks like a good one. Just DVR'ed it.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Is anyone planning on watching "Mercy Street"? It's a Civil War drama starting on PBS tonight about a hotel in Alexandria, VA, turned into a Union Army hospital. I'm fascinated by history, and the history of medicine in particular. Looking forward to it.
> 
> About the Show | Mercy Street | PBS



Count me in GG!! I love this kind of thing too, and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Is anyone planning on watching "Mercy Street"? It's a Civil War drama starting on PBS tonight about a hotel in Alexandria, VA, turned into a Union Army hospital. I'm fascinated by history, and the history of medicine in particular. Looking forward to it.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/mercy-street/about/




This interests me as well!  Thanks, GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

Hey, maybe we should start a thread for it like the one where people used to discuss Downton Abbey


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'd love it, but there is football on...no DVR service...


----------



## GotGarlic

It's available streaming online, too, Princess 

http://www.pbs.org/show/mercy-street/


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> and if she says so, it must be true?




No. Just that there is two sides to the story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, GG.  Tried watching it, but our connection speed is not fast enough, I got to watch 22 minutes of it before it froze.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aw, bummer, PF.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> No. Just that there is two sides to the story.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Actually, in this case there's more than two sides to the story, *Making a Murderer.* 
I've now watched the complete 10 hour documentary and I'm now firmly convinced of how I would have voted, had I been on either murder jury.

 I'll withhold my comments because I wouldn't want to influence anyone else who may want to watch the complete story. I'd be happy to comment in private with anyone who wishes however.


----------



## CharlieD

kleenex said:


> I would like to say that I finished the full second season of Mozart in the Jungle.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the second season was just as good as the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so sure it was worthy of the Golden Globe though, but I got to see the first two out of two seasons for free.
> 
> 
> 
> I really did like the improved opening and closing credits for this show for season two.




I don't know where I have been, but only found about this show like last week. Seems interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Aw, bummer, PF.



I just got done watching it on TV, Shrek fell asleep and I changed the channel. Very good show, I will end up buying the series since I work every other Sunday, unless I can find it during the rest of the week.  Loved it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh good, I'm glad you got to see it! I loved it, too. DH is a little squeamish, but he made it through


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, the Boston PBS station listed show times as Sundays at 10:00 PM, the following Saturdays at 8:00 PM for the "second show". Then Sunday starts the next episode. Maybe your PBS is running a similar schedule.



GotGarlic said:


> Is anyone planning on watching "Mercy Street"?...


I didn't know about this until I first saw the original post earlier. Himself and I watched it and found it interesting. He said he'd give it another episode or two before he decides to keep up with it or bail, but I'll be sure to watch it every week as long as I remember it's on.  After reading the comments in the "What's the last movie..." thread and links about "The Revenant", I wonder if those reviewers would say the same about "Mercy Street". Seems a bit...graphic? Didn't bother me, but my BIL would have been on the floor with the blood and stuff they showed. I'm guessing "Mercy Street" is nothing like "Downton Abbey", which I've never seen.


----------



## Kayelle

Sad you've never seen Downton Abbey CG. We've never missed a single episode since it started. The SousChef and I sat on our new loveseat tonight holding hands,  and watched Downton Abbey enjoying the long awaited wedding of Carson and Ms. Hughes. We're suckers for a good love story of older folks. We've had so much pleasure from this show, and are sad to see it ending. 
Mercy Street is being DVR'd just after, as it's past our bedtime. wink wink

PS, we both thought the "Revenant" movie was a masterpiece film.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why is it sad, *Kayelle*? I haven't seen it by choice. Over the years I've watched some British shows, read books by some British authors...or I should say I *tried* to watch the shows and read the books. I just don't enjoy the style of British "stuff". Not my thing. I'm glad for you that you like it, though, and that Souschef and you can get all sweet over things like that. Different strokes for different folks, and all that.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why is it sad, *Kayelle*? I haven't seen it by choice. Over the years I've watched some British shows, read books by some British authors...or I should say I *tried* to watch the shows and read the books. I just don't enjoy the style of British "stuff". Not my thing. I'm glad for you that you like it, though, and that Souschef and you can get all sweet over things like that. Different strokes for different folks, and all that.



The problem with the British shows is that it seems like forever between seasons. Doc Martin is back. But for the life of me, unless they showed the episode from the last season, I would have been completely lost. Now I am waiting for The Last Tango in Halifax to come back. 

I have become quite disenchanted with PBS. It used to be that August and December were their 'begging months.' Now it is almost every show. Every month. I wouldn't be surprised if they did it during Downton Abbey toward the end. After all, they wouldn't want us to forget what a wonderful show they brought us and that the whole seven seasons are now available through a very large amount for a donation. 

I swear if they do, PBS will go on the same list as Outdoor Hunting and other sports stations as stations I will never watch. Sitting in the comfort of my home watching some dang fool go out in the wee hours of the morning, sitting in tall grass and wait for a deer to come into sight, or ducks to fly over is not my idea of entertainment. I have nothing against hunting. I just want to be entertained.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> The problem with the British shows is that it seems like forever between seasons...


For you, and probably for everyone else who enjoys those shows. Me, not much of a TV viewer anyway, so I'd rather not spend my TV time watching something that's not exactly my cup of tea. I do, however, LOVE *tea*.  Even there, though, I prefer the Irish blend over the English. Hmm. Different tastes for different viewers, right?


----------



## Cheryl J

Heading to the recliner to give *Mercy Street *a try.


----------



## Kayelle

What did you think Cheryl?
The Souschef and I watched the first episode last night, and I think it has real promise.
This hospital is familiar to me, as American Historical Novels are my favorite books. There's lots more to be read about it. Check out the blog.
Meet Our Bloggers! | Mercy Street


----------



## GotGarlic

Right now, it's only a six-episode mini series. I wonder if there are plans to continue it if it's popular.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You can purchase the DVD and the book off the PBS site...I'm headed there now.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> What did you think Cheryl?
> The Souschef and I watched the first episode last night, and I think it has real promise.
> This hospital is familiar to me, as American Historical Novels are my favorite books. There's lots more to be read about it. Check out the blog.
> Meet Our Bloggers! | Mercy Street


 
I'll definitely watch it.  It's usually a little confusing with the very first show what with trying to get a handle on the characters and all.  Thanks for the link, I read through it.  There was also a bonus feature at the very end of the premiere, did you see it?  I need to watch that again...I was falling asleep...I think it was a synopsis of how the actors prepared for their roles and all.  

I stumbled upon a blog from someone on the LA Times that referred to it as kind of like a "Gone With The Wind meets "M.A.S.H."  With no disrespect, I can kind of see that!  I'm loving the hoop skirts, the ringlet hairdos, the wool suits and starched collars of the men, the manner of speaking back in the day, the controversy of helping the injured in the Civil War, and the discovery of new medicine.  Should be a good series.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I'll definitely watch it.  It's usually a little confusing with the very first show what with trying to get a handle on the characters and all.  Thanks for the link, I read through it.  There was also a bonus feature at the very end of the premiere, did you see it?  I need to watch that again...I was falling asleep...I think it was a synopsis of how the actors prepared for their roles and all.
> 
> I stumbled upon a blog from someone on the LA Times that referred to it as kind of like a "Gone With The Wind meets "M.A.S.H."  With no disrespect, I can kind of see that!  I'm loving the hoop skirts, the ringlet hairdos, the wool suits and starched collars of the men, the manner of speaking back in the day, the controversy of helping the injured in the Civil War, and the discovery of new medicine.  Should be a good series.



Not only impressed with all you mentioned, but the lighting and cinematography are so effective and very well done. The books I love come to life.


----------



## GotGarlic

What are some of the books you've read about historical medicine, Kayelle? Sounds like the kind of thing I like, too.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> What are some of the books you've read about historical medicine, Kayelle? Sounds like the kind of thing I like, too.



I'm terrible about remembering book titles of why I remember this hospital GG, but there have been several. I'll have to go back into my archives to remember. There were no specific historical medicine books, but only stories related to this hospital. For the most part the people I read about ended up there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ah, seems like my post about "Mercy Street" got lost between me hitting "send" and DC.  Doesn't seem to be here.

Anyway, I found "Mercy Street" to be very interesting. I was impressed with Josh Radnor's performance as Dr. Foster. It's so completely different of a role than his previous run as Ted Mosby in "How I Met Your Mother". It looks like he can really act.  Can't wait for the next episode this coming Sunday. Hope the late football game doesn't go too late, because then I'll have to pick one.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's available by streaming from the website, CG. We have a Chromecast device, so we can cast videos on our phones and tablets to the TV.


----------



## Kayelle

And beyond what GG suggested, can't you just DVR the entire series and still watch football CG?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, I could, IF we had a DVR, *Kayelle*. We watch *TV*. We have an 8', old-fashioned antenna in the attic. Himself is still working on getting our old tower computer back up and running so that we can stream shows online through the TV. We're pretty much 1970s in our TV viewing in this house. Unless the game goes long and is neck-and-neck, I'll switch over at 10:00PM to watch Mercy Street. It's not like we have only one TV here, either. We  have 3 sets for two people.  It's just that when it comes to sports watching in our house, I'm the "guy".  Unless it's his beloved Buckeyes, Himself is pretty indifferent to most sports shows.

Meanwhile, if push comes to shove, I can watch the show online on my 15 1/2" laptop screen. We aren't complete Luddites in this house!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Watched (most of) FOX's "Grease, Live" and all I can say is *WOW!* Move over, Peacock, you have certainly been out-FOXed!

I wanted to watch this because I love live productions. From doing my few community theatre shows, I know what a rush it is to do a show "live". You make a mistake, you might have to live it down the rest of your life/career. But when you pull off a truly applause-worthy performance, there is nothing like it. Himself, on the other hand, went into this with a "meh" attitude. He's not a live-theatre person, God love him. Even he enjoyed it! I have to say after seeing 2 out of the 3 NBC live musicals, they can not hold a klieg light up to the quality of the Fox "Grease" show. It makes a real difference when you cast people with theatre experience rather than "name" personalities, to play the main roles. What A Show tonight!

Yeah, we did leave it for "Mercy Street". I'm kinda wishing I had stuck around for the entire "Grease" and caught up with the good Dr. Foster and the rest of them later this week....


----------



## jd_1138

Cooking Goddess said:


> Watched (most of) FOX's "Grease, Live" and all I can say is *WOW!* Move over, Peacock, you have certainly been out-FOXed!
> 
> I wanted to watch this because I love live productions. From doing my few community theatre shows, I know what a rush it is to do a show "live". You make a mistake, you might have to live it down the rest of your life/career. But when you pull off a truly applause-worthy performance, there is nothing like it. Himself, on the other hand, went into this with a "meh" attitude. He's not a live-theatre person, God love him. Even he enjoyed it! I have to say after seeing 2 out of the 3 NBC live musicals, they can not hold a klieg light up to the quality of the Fox "Grease" show. It makes a real difference when you cast people with theatre experience rather than "name" personalities, to play the main roles. What A Show tonight!
> 
> Yeah, we did leave it for "Mercy Street". I'm kinda wishing I had stuck around for the entire "Grease" and caught up with the good Dr. Foster and the rest of them later this week....



We watched it too.  It was great.  I remember being a small kid in the late 70's, we had the vinyl record soundtrack to the movie version of Grease.  My older sis wore it out.  

Julianne Hough was awesome.  Overall, the movie version was better, but this version was great, too.

Opening theme song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGObkWnXWMs


----------



## Dawgluver

I really enjoyed Grease!  DH was upstairs watching tennis or some other sport.

The staging was impressive, and the casting was great!


----------



## jd_1138

Dawgluver said:


> I really enjoyed Grease!  DH was upstairs watching tennis or some other sport.
> 
> The staging was impressive, and the casting was great!



Yeah it was impressive -- especially being live and not lip synced.


----------



## Kayelle

I wish I would have caught that Grease production! I saw the *original *on Broadway as a teen on a trip to NYC with my Mom and I'll never forget it. Little did anyone know it would become a classic.


----------



## CharlieD

Cooking Goddess said:


> Watched (most of) FOX's "Grease, Live" and all I can say is *WOW!*
> ....




I started to watch last night. First thing that kind of was weird was that singer in the very beginning. First of all I could barely hear her, second of all What was with that bra thing? Totally weird. Third of all, she is was not a good singer by any stretch. And who is she anyways? 

I have to finish watching before making the final decision if I like it or not.


----------



## CharlieD

Finally I finished watching the whole thing. I liked it. I still have the question, who was that singer in the beginning?


----------



## rodentraiser

I don't have a TV, but I watch a lot of my shows on the computer. Let's see, the ones I'm currently watching are Superstore, Expedition Unknown, and Undercover Boss. The ones I will watch when they come back are Ghost hunters, Treehouse Masters, North Woods Law, Storage Wars, Catch a Contractor, Airplane Repo, Tiny House Nation, The Americans, and Better Call Saul.

The UK shows I enjoy (when I can get them) are Police Interceptors, Cuffs, Can't Pay We'll Take It Away, No Offence, The Nightmare Neighbour Next Door, and George Clarke's Amazing Spaces. 

There was one from Australia that I liked called The Principal, but it looks like no one is putting up the episodes any more for it. There was another Australian one I just loved called Old School with Sam Neill, but I guess that just ran the one season. That one was great!


----------



## Chef Munky

rodentraiser said:


> I don't have a TV, but I watch a lot of my shows on the computer. Let's see, the ones I'm currently watching are Superstore, Expedition Unknown, and Undercover Boss. The ones I will watch when they come back are Ghost hunters, Treehouse Masters, North Woods Law, Storage Wars, Catch a Contractor, Airplane Repo, Tiny House Nation, The Americans, and Better Call Saul.
> 
> The UK shows I enjoy (when I can get them) are Police Interceptors, Cuffs, Can't Pay We'll Take It Away, No Offence, The Nightmare Neighbour Next Door, and George Clarke's Amazing Spaces.
> 
> There was one from Australia that I liked called The Principal, but it looks like no one is putting up the episodes any more for it. There was another Australian one I just loved called Old School with Sam Neill, but I guess that just ran the one season. That one was great!



You sound like me.Except that we do have flat screen tv's in almost every room. I can't stand the one in the living room. It's closer to me and my comp. It's always off. Prefer to watch things on my comp.

Better Call Saul is just starting season 2. Loved the first season. He is one talented actor. His brother in the show is a jerk. Double J. J.E.R.K.!

Did you know the number that they show on the billboards of the show you can actually call Saul? LOL! My son called it. Got the recorded hilarious message that they used for his show. "Don't make eye contact with your Cell mate" had me laughing in tears. Too funny!


----------



## rodentraiser

Chef Munky said:


> You sound like me.Except that we do have flat screen tv's in almost every room. I can't stand the one in the living room. It's closer to me and my comp. It's always off. Prefer to watch things on my comp.
> 
> Better Call Saul is just starting season 2. Loved the first season. He is one talented actor. His brother in the show is a jerk. Double J. J.E.R.K.!
> 
> Did you know the number that they show on the billboards of the show you can actually call Saul? LOL! My son called it. Got the recorded hilarious message that they used for his show. "Don't make eye contact with your Cell mate" had me laughing in tears. Too funny!



I missed that? I MISSED THAT? *I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THAT!!!

*For posting that, you win the internets. I'm going to try calling it tomorrow when I open Skype back up.

I'm watching reruns of Breaking Bad right now. I watched the first 3 episodes of Season 1 last night and I have the other 5 downloaded on my computer. That's my assignment for tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Singing along...but not loud enough to bother Himself.*

I was intrigued with the concept of tonight's FOX presentation of "The Passion". "Jesus Christ, Superstar" pulled it off in 1970. "Godspell" has been an enduring community theatre production since shortly after it debuted in 1971. Have seen both of those by professional companies, and a few "Godspells" in little theatres. Tonight's version is just as good, but with music of "today".

I cannot believe how many of these songs I know, word for word.  I guess I'm not as old as I think feel.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched this new show last Wed. and we agree it's going to be a good one, if you like that kind of thing. We've missed Gary Sinise lately, from the old CSI NY.

http://www.cbs.com/shows/criminal-minds-beyond-borders/


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Recently, I heard about Cooked
This is a 4 part series on Netflix that I would love to watch, 
so now i suppose we'll need to sign back up for...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epMAq5WYJk4


----------



## Farmer Jon

I like NCIS and CSI crinimal minds. than I go in the bedroom alone and watch Walking Dead so the kids don't see. I also watch Vikings alone. there is a little gore.

I also enjoy watching food networks show chopped and master chef. Then theres is pretty much anything on velocity channel.


----------



## Andy M.

I saw that Elementary was moved to Sunday night.  That concerned me as that's often a death knell for a show.  A quick check online and I learned the show is on thin ice and may be canceled.  Too bad, I'm a Sherlock Holmes fan.


----------



## CharlieD

Andy M. said:


> I saw that Elementary was moved to Sunday night.  That concerned me as that's often a death knell for a show.  A quick check online and I learned the show is on thin ice and may be canceled.  Too bad, I'm a Sherlock Holmes fan.




Yes, me too. I wonder what happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

Just watched "criminal minds". Totally upset. They wrote off one of the characters.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Just watched "criminal minds". Totally upset. They wrote off one of the characters.



Hope you were watching a rerun from a previous season Charlie, as I haven't caught up with the last few current episodes yet.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I saw an article on FB today that said Shemar Moore, the man that played Derek Morgan, has left the show.  The article didn't go into much detail.


----------



## rodentraiser

I saw it last night. Frankly, I wish they'd get back to chasing criminals and get off the story lines that involve members of the team.

That didn't come out right, did it? I mean, I wish they'd go back to the serial killers.

That sounded even worse!

OK, The Americans and Better Call Saul are both back and all is right with the world.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Kayelle said:


> Hope you were watching a rerun from a previous season Charlie, as I haven't caught up with the last few current episodes yet.



I was off work today so I was informed we had to catch up. Watched 4 episodes then the wife cried. A couple episodes back was really good too. When Derik was taken prisoner.  If you have not seen that one then you need to.


----------



## Farmer Jon

rodentraiser said:


> I saw it last night. Frankly, I wish they'd get back to chasing criminals and get off the story lines that involve members of the team.
> 
> That didn't come out right, did it? I mean, I wish they'd go back to the serial killers.
> 
> That sounded even worse!
> 
> OK, The Americans and Better Call Saul are both back and all is right with the world.



I gotta catch up on the Americans. I love gotta call Saul.


----------



## Kayelle

Farmer Jon said:


> I was off work today so I was informed we had to catch up. Watched 4 episodes then the wife cried. A couple episodes back was really good too. When Derik was taken prisoner.  If you have not seen that one then you need to.



We did the same Jon. I cried too. At least the door is open that we could see him again. Hmmm, I wonder if he won't go with the new show..Beyond Borders?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I haven't watched Criminal Minds for a couple of years now, but I did go hunting online about the most recent episode. This article from *E!* might give you a little insight into why Shemar Moore (be still, my heart) rode off into the sunset:

Shemar Moore Breaks Down His Shocking Criminal Minds Exit and Whether He'll Ever Come Back | E! Online

Now who's going to call Garcia "baby girl"?


----------



## rodentraiser

Farmer Jon said:


> I gotta catch up on the Americans. I love gotta call Saul.



I just saw Episode 2 today. I don't have a TV - I just watch my shows and movies on Icefilms.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Hope you were watching a rerun from a previous season Charlie, as I haven't caught up with the last few current episodes yet.



oops, I'm sorry did not mean to give away what's going on.


----------



## Chef Munky

rodentraiser said:


> I just saw Episode 2 today. I don't have a TV - I just watch my shows and movies on Icefilms.



We watched season 2 episode 7 of Better Call Saul.
I love that show. He reminds me of myself at times. If I don't like a certain situation.It's    game time! Do what I do best. Be obnoxious.
It's fun to watch people freak out. I sit back and laugh with an innocent face.Did I do that look.


----------



## CharlieD

To make us feel better they brought Prentiss back in the last episode. Was sure nice to see her.


I've been also watching Quantico, but the more more I watched the less I liked. Finally I just had to stop in the middle of the episode today, it's just got to be too stupid.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> I haven't watched Criminal Minds for a couple of years now, but I did go hunting online about the most recent episode. This article from *E!* might give you a little insight into why Shemar Moore (be still, my heart) rode off into the sunset:
> 
> Shemar Moore Breaks Down His Shocking Criminal Minds Exit and Whether He'll Ever Come Back | E! Online
> 
> Now who's going to call Garcia "baby girl"?


Agghhh! We're at least one or two seasons behind you over here!


----------



## Mad Cook

Why is it that, almost always, when an Englishman (or someone with a so-called "English" accent) appears in an American TV "who-dun-it" we might as well turn off because he/she is invariably the murderer/jewel thief/shifty secret service guy, etc? 

We may be a bit odd and we may have a few villains in our midst but we don't all go around stealing, killing, marrying the heroine for her money, etc., etc.

To be fair there have been a few intelligent, honest, kind englishmen/women in the permanent cast of a few series recently so perhaps the worm has tuyrned!


----------



## rodentraiser

I think you're forgetting The Equalizer. Now there stood a Brit who was not only _not_ a villain, but was the good guy and the star of an American TV series. Edward Woodward, we still miss you!


----------



## Mad Cook

Do you get "*Call the Midwife*"? It's a series about a group of Midwives centered round an Anglican convent in the east end of London in the 1950s. Despite myself I try to watch it when it doesn't clash with something else I want to watch.

"*M*A*S*H*" - back on "True Entertainment" on Freeview. Two episodes every weekday evening and FOUR on Sunday night. Unmissable. My social life has completely altered since it came on. I even watch the repeats when the Sunday and weeknight episodes overlap. 

"*Monkey Business*" - a long running series about "Monkey World" in Dorset, England about "Monkey World", a sanctuary which rescues primates from all over the world. It's absolutely fascinating. I gather that they have open days when the public can visit and see some of the work done at the centre. As well as caring for various types of primates they have a breeding programme for severely endangered species such as orangutans and some species of severely endangered gibbons.


----------



## Mad Cook

rodentraiser said:


> I think you're forgetting The Equalizer. Now there stood a Brit who was not only _not_ a villain, but was the good guy and the star of an American TV series. Edward Woodward, we still miss you!


Yes, I've noticed since that there are a few Brits sneaking into series as regular "goodie" characters.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> Do you get "*Call the Midwife*"? It's a series about a group of Midwives centered round an Anglican convent in the east end of London in the 1950s. Despite myself I try to watch it when it doesn't clash with something else I want to watch.



I wouldn't  miss it!

I see it on Sunday night and right after is a series called "Grantchester".  
Nothing better than a British mystery with a nosy Vicar! 

I miss some of the old shows like "A Touch of Frost", "Lovejoy", "Inspector Morse", "Hetty Wainthropp Investigates", etc...

I also have to get my fix of "EastEnders" every week, the episodes I see here are about six years old!  I'm curious about a new program called "Redwater".


----------



## Addie

Last night and tonight Pirate and myself watch the two part series by Ken Burn on Jackie Robinson. I think that this series was right up there with his work for the Civil War. So tastefully done. And very riveting. It was on PBS. His widow was a major contributor for Jackie's thoughts and feeling. Each segment was 1 hr. 45 min. Worth watching a second time if they repeat it.


----------



## Kayelle

Mad Cook said:


> Do you get "*Call the Midwife*"? It's a series about a group of Midwives centered round an Anglican convent in the east end of London in the 1950s. Despite myself I try to watch it when it doesn't clash with something else I want to watch.



The latest season of CTM just started here, and I've loved all of the past episodes.

I can't wait for "Doc Martin" to start again here.


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't  miss it!
> 
> I see it on Sunday night and right after is a series called "Grantchester".
> Nothing better than a British mystery with a nosy Vicar!
> 
> I miss some of the old shows like "A Touch of Frost", "Lovejoy", "Inspector Morse", "Hetty Wainthropp Investigates", etc...
> 
> I also have to get my fix of "EastEnders" every week, the episodes I see here are about six years old!  I'm curious about a new program called "Redwater".


All of the above are re-running on British TV at the moment.


----------



## Cheryl J

For those of us who enjoy Ken Burns' documentaries, PBS is re-airing *"The National Parks: America's Greatest Idea" *next week.  It's a 6-part series that begins *Monday April 25th*.  It's re-airing in celebration of the 100th year of America's National Park Service.  Peter Coyote narrates (LOVE his voice!).  Gorgeous scenery and very interesting history. I just cleared out some space and DVR'ed it.  

_"The narrative traces the birth of the national park idea in the mid-1800s and follows its evolution for nearly 150 years. Using archival photographs, first-person accounts of historical characters, personal memories and analysis from more than 40 interviews, and what Burns believes is the most stunning cinematography in Florentine Films' history, the series chronicles the steady addition of new parks through the stories of the people who helped create them and save them from destruction. It is simultaneously a biography of compelling characters and a biography of the American landscape....."_

The National Parks: America's Best Idea: | PBS

about the series, and interesting links:  http://www.pbs.org/nationalparks/about/


----------



## Dawgluver

This interests me.  Thanks for the heads-up, Cheryl!


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl we saw the original airing of that series, and be prepared to be blown away!

It indeed was* America's Greatest Idea*. Spellbinding story telling as only Ken Burns can do. He's always an inspiration.


----------



## Cheryl J

You're welcome, Dawg.  

Kay, I saw it the first time it aired too, gosh....must have been around 6 or 7 years ago.  It will be good to see it again.  I love KB's documentaries, they are amazing. I have slide pics of my mom and grandparents climbing Half Dome in Yosemite from back in the 40's.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> You're welcome, Dawg.
> 
> Kay, I saw it the first time it aired too, gosh....must have been around 6 or 7 years ago.  It will be good to see it again.  I love KB's documentaries, they are amazing. *I have slide pics of my mom and grandparents climbing Half Dome in Yosemite from back in the 40's. *



What a treasure those pictures must be Cheryl!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself and I decided to plunge into the House of Cards. We're about halfway through Season One, on loan from the local library system. We weren't really impressed after we watched episode one, but decided to continue on for another episode or two. Wow, did we get hooked! Himself said it's the evil version of West Wing. 

My one fear is not that this is how it really works in politics. My fear is that this has been watered down compared to how it's really done.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself and I decided to plunge into the House of Cards. We're about halfway through Season One, on loan from the local library system. We weren't really impressed after we watched episode one, but decided to continue on for another episode or two. Wow, did we get hooked! Himself said it's the evil version of West Wing.
> 
> My one fear is not that this is how it really works in politics. My fear is that this has been watered down compared to how it's really done.



DH and I just finished the last episode of the most recent season. We really dragged it out 

Love the writing and acting, but I don't even want to think about how realistic it might be


----------



## SherryCarl

My favorite show is Andy Griffith. I watch a few episodes every day.

My Husband and I also enjoy Big Bang Theory, Mom, Mike and Molly, Crowded and the Carmichael Show.  We also watch Botched, Atlanta Plastic and Chrisley Knows Best.


----------



## Addie

SherryCarl said:


> My favorite show is Andy Griffith. I watch a few episodes every day.
> 
> My Husband and I also enjoy Big Bang Theory, Mom, Mike and Molly, Crowded and the Carmichael Show.  We also watch Botched, Atlanta Plastic and Chrisley Knows Best.



I too like Big Bang, Mike and Molly. But I am so hooked on the three NatGeo channels. If there is nothing on that interests me, I always find something from them. 

I have such a bad habit of putting on a show, then sit down at the computer or get busy doing something else, and don't even notice that Pirate changed the channel. Sure enough, about an hour or two, I get upset with him for changing the channel and I m no longer watching what I put on. He tells me to look at the clock. Dang, it has been a couple of hours since I put on that show that I just HAD to see. I do this every day.


----------



## jd_1138

Any Hell's Kitchen watchers?  I am hoping Kristin wins.  The other lady seems to have a bad attitude all the time.


----------



## Kayelle

After the disgusting "humor" of Melissa McCarthy in the movie "Bridesmaids" I'll never watch her in anything she does again. Just me.


----------



## Chef Munky

jd_1138 said:


> Any Hell's Kitchen watchers?  I am hoping Kristin wins.  The other lady seems to have a bad attitude all the time.



Used to watch it. Now I think that foul mouth Brit needs to be tuned off the air. The show's scripted like all of the other supposed reality shows are. 

Liker SherryCarl  here, I like the Andy Griffith show. Watch a few episodes every day.
My favorite episode is Season 4 Episode 5 Brisco Declares For Aunt Bee.
Love how she keeps whapping him with a wooden spoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*House of Cards*



GotGarlic said:


> DH and I just finished the last episode of the most recent season. We really dragged it out
> 
> Love the writing and acting, but I don't even want to think about how realistic it might be



We're just half-way through Season One. Please tell me the pace picks up! It seems like half of every episode is rehashing what has gone on before. To us, the style is slow and plodding. It's getting to the point where we just wish they'd all die.  At least the funerals would be more fun, if they were like Himself's family in PA!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Castle ~ Spoiler Alert*

I don't know about the rest of you that have been following this series, but I was really glad to see that Kate and Richard are starting to get their groove back as a couple. Then, *bam* last week I see an article online that said Kate and Lanie will not be returning next year. In fact, the entire show still has not been renewed for next year. Don't know how much of a show it would be if one-half of the main characters are gone anyway. I sure hope they put a bow on the last episode this season, just in case they still don't know if there is a Season 9.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Used to watch it. Now I think that foul mouth Brit needs to be tuned off the air. The show's scripted like all of the other supposed reality shows are.
> 
> Liker SherryCarl  here, I like the Andy Griffith show. Watch a few episodes every day.
> My favorite episode is Season 4 Episode 5 Brisco Declares For Aunt Bee.
> Love how she keeps whapping him with a wooden spoon.



Pirate says he was raised by the "wooden spoon" method. I always made sure I used the spoon part on his bottom. Like spanking with a cupped hand. No wonder he just laughed at me. Both him and his brother.


----------



## CharlieD

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't know about the rest of you that have been following this series, but I was really glad to see that Kate and Richard are starting to get their groove back as a couple. Then, *bam* last week I see an article online that said Kate and Lanie will not be returning next year. In fact, the entire show still has not been renewed for next year. Don't know how much of a show it would be if one-half of the main characters are gone anyway. I sure hope they put a bow on the last episode this season, just in case they still don't know if there is a Season 9.




Oh, my. I love the show. Without Kate it's pointless. The whole show is about her and Richard. That's very sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're just half-way through Season One. Please tell me the pace picks up! It seems like half of every episode is rehashing what has gone on before. To us, the style is slow and plodding. It's getting to the point where we just wish they'd all die.  At least the funerals would be more fun, if they were like Himself's family in PA!



It does. The first season there are lots of characters to introduce. We found it difficult to remember who everyone was and what their job was. We have really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*House of Cards*

*GG*, we ended up dumping it. It's just too dark for us, from both a lighting standpoint and script. Himself said he felt like he spent more time watching people in bed than he himself spent in bed!  We've since moved on to political comedy - the discs for the first season of "Veep" are in transit to our town's library right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Castle ~ Series Finale*

Well now, that series finale was...something.  Nothing like trying to wrap up a bunch of story line endings into one neat package that answered a lot of questions - in 43 minutes! I felt a little winded by the time it was over, but at least the script writes did finish it off. Pretty much. I guess.

Gonna miss Kate, Richard, and all the rest of the gang. We thought it was a fun show. Now we can go back to watching NCIS LA on Mondays at 10.


----------



## Addie

I watched the final episode of Mike and Molly tonight. Then fell asleep about five minutes before the very end. But I will catch it on reruns I am sure. 

I just loved the season's ending of Big Bang Theory. Also Doc Martin.


----------



## CharlieD

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well now, that series finale was...something.  Nothing like trying to wrap up a bunch of story line endings into one neat package that answered a lot of questions - in 43 minutes! I felt a little winded by the time it was over, but at least the script writes did finish it off. Pretty much. I guess.
> 
> Gonna miss Kate, Richard, and all the rest of the gang. We thought it was a fun show. Now we can go back to watching NCIS LA on Mondays at 10.



I loved the show. It was clever, it was witty, it was cool, it was good show all around. Darn, I wish it did not have to end. I still wonder what the true reason for the ending is. Show could have gone up for few more years, easily. 

As far as ending goes. I did not like it at all. At all.


----------



## CharlieD

Is anybody watching Outlander on Starzz?


----------



## Andy M.

Re: Castle.  I heard (read) that Kate and Lanie were not being re-signed for another season.  Nathan Fillion was re-signed.  I also heard there was a major issue between Fillion and Katic and that they never spoke to each other unless they were reading lines. All that together tells me she was the problem. No idea if it was over money or personalities or whatever.


----------



## skilletlicker

I've been watching all The Sopranos reruns. Didn't realize how funny the mangled language is. For instance:

Christopher claims that Issac Newton created gravity after someone hit Newton in the head with an apple.
Tony talking about a guy very strange sexual proclivities says, "A guy like that is going out with a woman, he could technically not have penissary contact with her Volvo"
Another character, talking about his wife, says, "She's an albacore around my neck."
I've got three or four episodes left in the sixth and final season. Wish there were more.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's how my Dad talked, and he wasn't even Italian!  We'd have to translate some things he said to "outsiders". The porch post that held it up was a "pilster", not a pillar. "Dago"=Bagel - we always had to let Italian people know he wasn't using an ethnic slur. He had a whole boatload of them, just can't think of them right now.

We've never seen the Sopranos. I wonder if Himself would want to watch it later this year. TV time around here will resume when my baseball season is over!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've never seen the Sopranos. I wonder if Himself would want to watch it later this year. TV time around here will resume when my baseball season is over!



It can be funny, but there's a lot of explicit, shocking violence. Be prepared for that.


----------



## siciliana

The Wire, Sopranos, Homeland and House of Cards are some amazing TV shows


----------



## skilletlicker

siciliana said:


> The Wire, Sopranos, Homeland and House of Cards are some amazing TV shows


I haven't seen The Wire yet but it is on my list. Second your endorsements of the rest.


----------



## Chef Munky

Tonight's show. AMC's  Hell On Wheels.

This will be it's last season. Curious to see how they will play out the characters.

After that maybe we'll watch The American West. Seems like an interesting show. If not, I'm taking my remotes, turn off the tv and going to bed.


----------



## Addie

*Dark Forest Justice*

Have any of you seen Dark Forest Justice? It takes place in Western Washington State in the Olympic National Park. 

I went there once with some friends. Spooky is a nice word for it. I tried to go into the woods with my friends, made it in about ten feet and headed right back to the road. Moss everywhere, dark, damp, eerie beyond belief. I was warned about mountain lions, coyotes, and other wide life. That is all I needed to hear. I love the countryside, but this is more country than I ever want.

So while I am standing near the car, I see a huge owl just gliding over my head. Never even hear it approach. Then after a few more minutes, a full grown Bald Eagle flies overhead. The sight of that bird just took my breath away. Saw some smaller wildlife crossing the road. Okay, I have seen enough. I want out of here. The rest of the group showed up about five minutes later with a pail full of mushrooms.

So I am looking at Episode 3. Watching these folks head into the woods brought back all those feelings of fear I had that day. My heart is pounding like mad. But I can't look away. I watched Episodes 1 and 2 and had the same reaction. This program has me hooked. Tonight they are looking for some human bones. And it is pretty deep into the woods. They also are tracking down illegal tree harvesting. Because it is a tropical forest, it is constantly raining mist. That only adds to the eeriness of the place. But I will keep watching this series and try to get a grip on myself. It is on the Discover Channel.


----------



## CharlieD

Watching Rizzoli and Isles, I can't believe they are cancelling the show. That's the second one this season. I practically don't even care about any other shows, though I do watch plenty.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> Have any of you seen Dark Forest Justice? It takes place in Western Washington State in the Olympic National Park.
> 
> I went there once with some friends. Spooky is a nice word for it. I tried to go into the woods with my friends, made it in about ten feet and headed right back to the road. Moss everywhere, dark, damp, eerie beyond belief. I was warned about mountain lions, coyotes, and other wide life. That is all I needed to hear. I love the countryside, but this is more country than I ever want.
> 
> So while I am standing near the car, I see a huge owl just gliding over my head. Never even hear it approach. Then after a few more minutes, a full grown Bald Eagle flies overhead. The sight of that bird just took my breath away. Saw some smaller wildlife crossing the road. Okay, I have seen enough. I want out of here. The rest of the group showed up about five minutes later with a pail full of mushrooms.
> 
> So I am looking at Episode 3. Watching these folks head into the woods brought back all those feelings of fear I had that day. My heart is pounding like mad. But I can't look away. I watched Episodes 1 and 2 and had the same reaction. This program has me hooked. Tonight they are looking for some human bones. And it is pretty deep into the woods. They also are tracking down illegal tree harvesting. Because it is a tropical forest, it is constantly raining mist. That only adds to the eeriness of the place. But I will keep watching this series and try to get a grip on myself. It is on the Discover Channel.



The show is actually Dark Woods Justice.

There was another show on for a while about the game wardens in Washington state. They pretty much covered the entire state, but a few times I saw them driving down a road near here. I don't know if they cancelled this show or not.

There's also Northwest Law, a show that focuses on the game wardens of Maine. I really like that one.

The Olympics are actually a rain forest, so maybe that contributed to why you felt the way you did.


----------



## Kayelle

rodentraiser said:


> The show is actually Dark Woods Justice.
> 
> There was another show on for a while about the game wardens in Washington state. They pretty much covered the entire state, but a few times I saw them driving down a road near here. I don't know if they cancelled this show or not.
> 
> There's also Northwest Law, a show that focuses on the game wardens of Maine. I really like that one.
> 
> The Olympics are actually a rain forest, so maybe that contributed to why you felt the way you did.



We really enjoyed *The Legend of Mick Dodge*  that took place in the Olympic rain forest, but sadly It's been canceled now.

I looked for *Dark Woods Justice on Discovery*, and it seems to have also gone the way of being canceled and no longer available. Bummer.


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> We really enjoyed *The Legend of Mick Dodge*  that took place in the Olympic rain forest, but sadly It's been canceled now.



When the sun was out...all those green ferns with the warm brown tree colors...the forest looked magical.


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> I watched the final episode of Mike and Molly tonight. Then fell asleep about five minutes before the very end. But I will catch it on reruns I am sure.
> 
> I just loved the season's ending of Big Bang Theory. Also Doc Martin.



Well, I did catch the full final episode on rerun. I do wish they had continued the series. It would have been a howl seeing these two misfits raising a baby while she is pregnant in her first pregnancy in that crazy household. Nothing like bursting at the seams!


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> The show is actually Dark Woods Justice.
> 
> There was another show on for a while about the game wardens in Washington state. They pretty much covered the entire state, but a few times I saw them driving down a road near here. I don't know if they cancelled this show or not.
> 
> There's also *Northwest* Law, a show that focuses on the game wardens of Maine. I really like that one.
> 
> The Olympics are actually a rain forest, so maybe that contributed to why you felt the way you did.



Returning the favor. North Woods Law. I am a sucker for any show that shows caring for animals. 

Dark Woods Justice is just scary. Even the wardens that work it admit it when they are on foot. The one time I went there was once too many times for me. I couldn't wait to get out of there, cross over and get back on I5.


----------



## CharlieD

Is anybody watching "Americans"?


----------



## CharlieD

Is it me or the producers purposely make Russians look better than Americans?


----------



## Chef Munky

*BBQ Crawl*

Watched this show for the first time last night.
Travel Channel's BBQ Crawl : Travel Channel

It was interesting. She reminds me of a female (Guy) from Triple D's


----------



## Caslon

Anyone watching the Olympics?  I receive NBC Sports second cable channel covering the Olympics. It's usually live,  whereas NBC's prime time coverage is sometimes taped.

I've been sampling it all. I'm into indoor volleyball matches since I played organized and beach volleyball in my youth. I've been catching a lot of live volleyball and other live Olympic events on NBC's other sports channel. I think it's called NBC Sports or something.

Volleyball is the number 2 sport in Brazil.  No wonder the arena has been packed with spectators for volleyball matches, both men's and women's.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Anyone watching the Olympics?  I receive NBC Sports second cable channel covering the Olympics. It's usually live,  whereas NBC's prime time coverage is sometimes taped.
> 
> I've been sampling it all. I'm into indoor volleyball matches since I played organized and beach volleyball in my youth. I've been catching a lot of live volleyball and other live Olympic events on NBC's other sports channel. I think it's called NBC Sports or something.
> 
> Volleyball is the number 2 sport in Brazil.  No wonder the arena has been packed with spectators for volleyball matches, both men's and women's.



I watched the equestrian events, diving for men and women, and the golf for men. That's about it. I prefer the winter edition.


----------



## Dawgluver

I watch the diving, swimming, and gymnastics.  Don't care for volleyball.


----------



## Kayelle

I've also loved the volleyball, especially the beach. The swimming and girls gymnastics have also been favorites.  I care nothing at all for the track and field however. 
I'm ready for it to be over now though.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I watch the diving, swimming, and gymnastics.  Don't care for volleyball.



Oh yeah, I forgot about the gymnastics. I used to do them as a budding teenager. When my granddaughter was taking dancing, she was quite young. She had a hard time mastering the cartwheel. My daughter was stunned when I did a couple of them. I worked with my GD and in just two days my GD was doing cartwheels like a pro.


----------



## Kayelle

Well, I was a durn good swimmer at one time. My claim to fame is I have saved the lives of four people, and I'm really proud of that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

An athletic sock has more in common with the Olympics than I do...did watch Biles in gymnastics, she's so cute and confident.


----------



## roadfix

I enjoy watching the Olympics but I favor the winter games.


----------



## GotGarlic

I love the Olympics, especially gymnastics since I was a gymnast in high school. I've been watching that, swimming and some of the diving and running. 

DH taught LaShawn Merritt when he was in high school, so we're excited he won a bronze medal  My dad was in the swimming Olympic trials in college and I have fond memories of watching the Games with him when I was a kid. Good times.


----------



## Dawgluver

I taught swimming and lifeguarded in Canada during the summer as a teen and young adult.  I was so jealous of Canadian friends who could train year-round in the Pan-Am pool in Winnipeg, some of whom actually qualified for the Pan-Am games, and one for the Olympics.  My tiny town's pool was only open in the summer.

I agree, Kay, it's time they were over.


----------



## Smokeydoke

Not on TV anymore, but I just discovered Firefly. I looove that show. Binge-watched all two episodes. Now I'm sad it's over. 

For TV, I love John Oliver's show on HBO. And I love watching the old stand-up comedy specials on HBO. Recent ones I've seen: Margaret Cho, Ally Wong, Bo Burnham, Gabriel "Fluffy" Inglesias.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*KL*, take heart. There were 14 episodes in its one, short-lived season. If you haven't found them online, check if your library has the disc. I can get it through our system, and we live in the sticks in MA.

I haven't seen it yet, but Himself has. He said he'd watch them with me if I get the disc. I'm just waiting for baseball season to be over - that's when I go back to actually watching more than a couple hours of TV!


As far as the Olympics go, I've seen some. Not following any particular event, but mostly watched whatever was in in the late evening/overnight when I would decide to flop in my chair. We did see most of the women's beach volleyball. I watched their play-by-play while Himself watched the "scenery".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Brain Dead*

Has anyone else been watching this summer show? We started with it because it has Tony Shalhoub and Mary Elizabeth Winstead in it. These two are no where near their previous roles of Adrian Monk and Mary Phinney. I loved Adrian. Senator Wheaton? Not so much. 

We've decided the plot of the show explains a lot about Washington, D.C., though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathy Lee said:


> Not on TV anymore, but I just discovered Firefly. I looove that show. Binge-watched all two episodes. Now I'm sad it's over.



The movie _Serenity _is a wrap up for the TV show, a must see for lovers of _Firefly!

I am such a person...
_


----------



## Paymaster

I am a big fan of Alone, Mountain Men, Forged in Fire, and Deadliest Catch.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Paymaster said:


> I am a big fan of Alone, Mountain Men, Forged in Fire, and Deadliest Catch.



They are also on my to watch list.


----------



## Addie

Paymaster said:


> I am a big fan of Alone, Mountain Men, Forged in Fire, and Deadliest Catch.



Having been married to a commercial fisherman/shrimper, Deadliest Catch is a must see for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

After America's Got Talent tonight, there was the cutest show, with William Shatner, George Foreman, Henry Winkler, and Terry Bradshaw in Tokyo, all playing themselves.  Better Late than Never.  It was funny!  And Shatner is 85!


----------



## CraigC

Is anyone as disgusted with Robert (Jerry Springer, Maury Povich) Irvine's new, low life show as I am? What ever respect he may of had, just went out the window, IMO.


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> Is anyone as disgusted with Robert (Jerry Springer, Maury Povich) Irvine's new, low life show as I am? What ever respect he may of had, just went out the window, IMO.



I haven't seen it. But if you recall, his original resume as a professional chef was riddled with outright lies. I have never watched him since. So if he has resorted to the JS type of show, I am not surprised.


----------



## tinlizzie

Yesterday afternoon's Labor Day holiday was spent on the Norwegian train trip  from Trondheim to Bodo which showcases Norway's beautiful scenery.  At certain times of the year the Aurora Borealis (Northern Lights) can be viewed in Bodo.

I found this selection in the Netflix streaming catalog -- it was originally a "Slow TV" show.  Just lovely.


----------



## roadfix

We started watching the second season of Narcos on Netflix this week.   It is good.


----------



## Caslon

Dawgluver said:


> After America's Got Talent tonight, there was the cutest show, with William Shatner, George Foreman, Henry Winkler, and Terry Bradshaw in Tokyo, all playing themselves.  Better Late than Never.  It was funny!  And Shatner is 85!



85, wow!  BBC America is running a  50th anniversary Star Trek marathon thru this weekend. For any Star Trek buffs here, there's an interesting read about the sets and lighting in Star Trek. Star Trek was so unique in that regard. The sets and lighting were very well done on a minimalist budget. It's no wonder to me that it's recognized as a classic 50 years later.


Minimalist Magic: The Star Trek Look - Bright Lights Film Journal


----------



## Dawgluver

Caslon said:


> 85, wow!  BBC America is running a  50th anniversary Star Trek marathon thru this weekend. For any Star Trek buffs here, there's an interesting read about the sets and lighting in Star Trek. Star Trek was so unique in that regard. The sets and lighting were very well done on a minimalist budget. It's no wonder to me that it's recognized as a classic 50 years later.
> 
> 
> Minimalist Magic: The Star Trek Look - Bright Lights Film Journal




Have a feeling Captain Kirk had a bit of "work" done.  I want to look as good as he does when I get to 85.  These guys truly like each other, and are delightful to watch!

It's a summer filler, the last episode will be next week after AGT.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I miss Leonard Nimoy...


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're going to miss "Brain Dead" when it ends this Sunday at 11:00 PM.  It, too, has been a summer filler show (CBS), but Himself said if it went over well he hopes the network brings it back in January when they start dumping shows that aren't cutting it.

Never has politics been so much fun!


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I miss Leonard Nimoy...




Oh yeah...


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I miss Leonard Nimoy...



He was born in the West End of Boston. Just prior to his passing, a Boston Channel did a special with him walking through there talking about growing up in that area. It was really interesting to watch. 

Then about a month later he had died. What a shock.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched the premiere of *Designated Survivor* last week - tonight is the 2nd one and I'll be tuning in for sure.  This series looks like it's going to be a good one, IMO.

(I know.....it's odd to want to watch a political series in the midst of...well, need I say more....)  

Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_f1v0Nx5Sw


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Designated Survivor*

We forgot to watch the Pilot last Wednesday, *Cheryl*, but we did go ahead and watch tonight's episode. From the online summary, I figured we could follow the story line easily enough.

It is good, isn't it? Kinda makes you wonder, though, if that would be the only solution to getting the government back on track.  Too drastic for my tastes, for sure.

Kiefer Sutherland - that apple sure didn't fall far from the tree. Himself and I loved watching movies with Donald Sutherland in them. 




Cheryl J said:


> ...(I know.....it's odd to want to watch a political series in the midst of...well, need I say more....)...


Actually, we watched "Brain Dead" on CBS during the summer. It was one of those short, 13-episode summer filler shows and It Was Hilarious! Bugs invading the brains of politicians on Capital Hill? Explains EVERYTHING!


----------



## Cheryl J

CG....  Yep, that would explain it! LOL

Yes, Kiefer is excellent in this series so far.  I love how he switches seamlessly between the loving family man, dealing with the humble doubts of having the presidency thrust upon him, and sticking to his guns against the strong willed General regarding the attack.  Good show. 

If you or anyone else would like to see last week's pilot, here it is.  It's about 43 minutes long.

Designated Survivor: Series Premiere: Pilot - Watch Season 1 Episode 01


(hmmm....there seem to be intermittent blurry scenes in the video - don't know whether it's from the site or just on my 6 yr. old laptop....)


----------



## CharlieD

tNT HAS BEING PALING sTA wARS IN cHRONOLOGICAL ORDER. tHE WHOLE FAMILY IS HOOKED.


----------



## skilletlicker

Cranford is a ten year old BBC show but I just discovered it tonight on Amazon.
Judy Dench, the butler for Downtown Abby, the postmistress from Lark Rise to Candleford. I'm hooked.


----------



## buckytom

Did anyone watch "Indian Summers" on PBS?


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Did anyone watch "Indian Summers" on PBS?



No, but I have been following Poldark. Also the Durrells of Corfu. Begging time is coming up. So the Durrells will have the finale this coming Sunday. 

When it is begging time, you get may 40 minutes out of the hour if you are lucky, and the rest of the time is begging for money. So I don't get into any shows that go into that mode. But the good news is that the new season for Doc Martin should be coming up soon.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> He was born in the West End of Boston. Just prior to his passing, a Boston Channel did a special with him walking through there talking about growing up in that area. It was really interesting to watch.
> 
> Then about a month later he had died. What a shock.


I didn't realise that he had died.


----------



## Mad Cook

skilletlicker said:


> Cranford is a ten year old BBC show but I just discovered it tonight on Amazon.
> Judy Dench, the butler for Downtown Abby, the postmistress from Lark Rise to Candleford. I'm hooked.


There's a new "Cranford" about to appear on UK television.

I didn't realise that it was only 10 years since the last one - seems longer


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I didn't realise that he had died.



Mad cook, he used to come back to Boston anytime he had a length of time between gigs. He would come back home and tie up with the men he grew up with. Walk into any bar in the Boston Garden area, and if he was there even with friends, he would gladly sign autographs for anyone who asked. He never forgot who he was or where he grew up.

Dead or Alive? - Main Page

You can look up any one you want and find out if they are alive or dead.


----------



## Mad Cook

Mad Cook said:


> There's a new "Cranford" about to appear on UK television.
> 
> I didn't realise that it was only 10 years since the last one - seems longer


Correction the one on Television here IS the old one.


----------



## buckytom

The new season of Vikings is back on the History channel!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's hard for me to be excited about TV these days, I only ever get to see a show I like every other week.  Maybe I should stop watching altogether and wait for the whole season of each on Amazon Prime.


----------



## buckytom

Shhh, don't let the Nielsen's hear you say that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tell the Nielsen's...nope, never mind...


----------



## buckytom

Lol. 
Actually, I email the Nielsen corp often, or I should say they send me an email when their info is incorrect on one of our shows.


----------



## skilletlicker

Hey Buckytom, I really appreciate the networks that allow you to stream the last two or three shows without a subscription or monthly fee. I think NBC and CBS still do it.
Just in case you have a chance to pass the word up the line.


----------



## buckytom

LOl, OK, will do.

I work on our relatively new VOD (video on demand) department almost every night. We record primetime, then edit and send it to all of the cable, sat, and internet providers. It's a new and constantly growing system with tons of IT type problems.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> LOl, OK, will do.
> 
> I work on our relatively new VOD (video on demand) department almost every night. We record primetime, then edit and send it to all of the cable, sat, and internet providers. It's a new and constantly growing system with tons of IT type problems.



Sounds like excellent job security


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been watching older movies all day...


----------



## Kayelle

We're really looking forward to the start of the 3rd season of *"Alone*"on the *History Channel* l that will be starting Thurs. Dec. 8th. 
We've been fascinated by the whole concept of this production. It's unlike any other survival show in so many ways.

https://premieredate.tv/tv-series/2434-when-will-alone-season-2-premiere-release-date.html


----------



## Addie

For the most part I have had my TV glued to our 24 hour station. There has been a 10 alarm fire in Cambridge. That is right across the Charles River from Boston. Two each, fire fighters and cops went to hospital. I have lost track of the number of buildings involved. My last count was 11 buildings and some cars parked in the street. I checked 30 minutes ago and they are still pouring water on it and there are still some flames visible. Assistance from at least five surrounding communities. It is bitter cold out. Too cold to be out fighting a fire. 

My heart aches for those families who have lost everything. Thankfully, the Mayor of Cambridge immediately started a fund for them. Yes, I have done what I can afford. 

And then there are all the forest fires in Tenn. I have a girlfriend who is lives not far from there. And she is surrounded by woods. It would be nice if God would send a heat wave until Jan. 2nd. 

I need to get myself calmed down right now. There has to be something happy on TV for the rest of the night.


----------



## CharlieD

Started watching Vikings. I am hooked!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## buckytom

Oh, man. Charlie, you're gonna love it.

It's somewhat factual, as far as historians know. I mean, there really was a Ragnar, and a Rollo, but they took literary license in making them brothers. Actually, they lived decades apart. Other than that, much of it is based on what we know about the great Viking age, from about 790 to roughly the 1300s (1066 is often considered then end of the age, but that is just where the British were concerned).


----------



## CharlieD

Yeah, loving it already. Though I have to say binge watching takes a lot of time. I think I spent the most of the day yesterday glued to the computer screen and evening at home to TV . On Demand xfinity option is awesome. No doubt they've taken poetic license. Nobody went willingly to be a sacrifice.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## buckytom

Besides Vikings, is anyine watching Westworld?

I can,only vaguely remember the old movie, but the new series on HBO is fascinating. Constant twists and turns.You can never be aure who is a human, who is a robot, and who knows which they all are.


----------



## pdswife

We just got done with Westworld.    It is wonderfully wonderful!!   Can't wait for next season.   

Also waiting ( and it's very hard for the next season of Game of Thrones!  It's my favorite.


----------



## CharlieD

Watching Criminal Minds. Rossi is talking about cigars, sounds like true aficionado and yet in the episode he uses Zippo lighter. No true aficionado would use Zippo lighter.


----------



## buckytom

I just finished watching the inauguration concert.

With all of the bluster about it, it was really pretty good. As good as any other I've seen. 

But the fireworks at the end were exceptional.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> I just finished watching the inauguration concert.
> 
> With all of the bluster about it, it was really pretty good. As good as any other I've seen.
> 
> But the fireworks at the end were exceptional.



It's probably part of your job to watch it, but I'm not going to contribute to the ratings for any inauguration events. I hope they get the lowest ratings ever.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> It's probably part of your job to watch it, but I'm not going to contribute to the ratings for any inauguration events. I hope they get the lowest ratings ever.




+++1.


----------



## buckytom

GotGarlic said:


> It's probably part of your job to watch it, .


 
Nope, I was home. My wife went out to lunch with some friends, so they all came back here and were watching it on CNN. I asked her to record it since I was just getting up.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> +++1.



+++2 

There are a lot better things I can be doing all day tomorrow. I refuse to even put the local news on. Of course starting on Saturday there will be a daily report for day one of the first hundred days of his term in the Oval Office.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...I'm not going to contribute to the ratings for any inauguration events...


Just for that, I'm going to turn all three TVs in the house on, each set to a different station. Mess up the ratings.  Not going to watch since I'll be listening to Cleveland sports talk radio. 



Addie said:


> ...starting on Saturday there will be a daily report for day one of the first hundred days of his term in the Oval Office.


Just like there has been for every president in the modern age...


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> ... starting on Saturday there will be a daily report for day one of the first hundred days of his term in the Oval Office.



Except he has said he's taking the weekend off.


----------



## CharlieD

Watched "Star" pilot yesterday. TV is getting crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Caslon

Some cable channels like the Comedy Central channel and BBC America, and others are allowed to add 5 to 10 minutes more of advertising per SEGMENT by simply making that segment longer. Take it or leave it!  The amount of ads per one hour will be adhered to, per FCC regulations, but we just extended access to that one hour show by 5-10 minutes, if you want to see the ending (ads).

That doesn't seem right or fair.  It's almost like some smarty (now promoted) found a loophole in the FCC regulations, or something, to allow for more ads for 30 and 60 minute shows.  

I'd like to send this complaint to the head of the FCC, whoever he is now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Can't wait until 8:00 PM. PBS is starting up the second season of *Mercy Street*. Himself and I both enjoyed it very much, so I'm happy to see it return.

Sadly, our favorite summer short series, *Brain Dead*, will not return. Got good reviews, but poor ratings. Since ratings=$$$, stations don't want to carry shows that don't get the right numbers.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Can't wait until 8:00 PM. PBS is starting up the second season of *Mercy Street*. Himself and I both enjoyed it very much, so I'm happy to see it return.



Us too! I didn't know it was going to be a series! Love it


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I love how hard it is to figure out how we remember actors from seeing them somewhere else, but not quite being able to place them. Thank goodness for IMDB!  We knew and remembered Josh Radnor from "How I Met...", but we   took double-takes with "Mary Phinney" (Mary Elizabeth Winstead) when we saw her in "Brain Dead" this past summer, and with "Charlotte Jenkins", slapping ourselves when we realized she (Patina Miller) plays the press secretary in "Madame Secretary". Put a period costume on an actor and you confuse us right away!


----------



## jd_1138

We've been watching "Midsomer Murders" on Netflix.  It's a British police procedural/detective show that's been on since 1997.  It's sort of like an old fashioned "who done it?".  All 120 episodes are on Netflix.

We've been binge watching it.  My wife loves these types of shows.  It's set in a quaint small community in the English countryside.


----------



## Kayelle

We are really enjoying *"Victoria" *on the PBS Masterpiece Theater.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/shows/victoria/


----------



## jd_1138

Kayelle said:


> We are really enjoying *"Victoria" *on the PBS Masterpiece Theater.
> 
> Series Victoria | Masterpiece | Official Site | PBS



We've been watching that too.  It's good.


----------



## Mad Cook

jd_1138 said:


> We've been watching "Midsomer Murders" on Netflix.  It's a British police procedural/detective show that's been on since 1997.  It's sort of like an old fashioned "who done it?".  All 120 episodes are on Netflix.
> 
> We've been binge watching it.  My wife loves these types of shows.  It's set in a quaint small community in the English countryside.


I'm glad I don't live there. It must have the highest murder death-rate of anywhere in the British Isles! It makes New York look positively crime-less 

I tend to go for old films - I love black and white! "It's a Wonderful Life" was on television yesterday. 

Some of the American "cop" shows are good too, especially those in the NCIS family and CSI New York. I've been wallowing in the repeats of M*A*S*H lately but it's now in it's third rotation so I'm looking elsewhere. 

On UK television I'm watching re-runs of "Hetty Wainthrop Investigates". Hetty is a retired Yorkshire woman who falls into detective work by accident and with her side-kick, a young chap she catches shop-lifting in the first episode, and her somewhat put-upon husband, solves crimes and mysteries that the police can't manage.

"British History's Biggest Fibs", a new series, started last night on BBC4 presented by an historian, Lucy Worsley, talking about how the winners adjust history to their own advantage. Last night's was about the Wars of the Roses. Fascinating stuff. Lucy Worsley presents very well. You'll never find history boring again!


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> It's probably part of your job to watch it, but I'm not going to contribute to the ratings for any inauguration events. I hope they get the lowest ratings ever.



Totally agree.  Watched TV Land until early evening.  Then watched some shows I had saved on the DVR. Gunsmoke is a pretty good show.
For me its "THIS" inauguration that I am boycotting.
Actually, I am boycotting this presidency until its over.


----------



## jd_1138

Mad Cook said:


> I'm glad I don't live there. It must have the highest murder death-rate of anywhere in the British Isles! It makes New York look positively crime-less



Yeppers, the per capita murder rate is off the charts.  Ha.


----------



## Addie

jd_1138 said:


> We've been watching "Midsomer Murders" on Netflix.  It's a British police procedural/detective show that's been on since 1997.  It's sort of like an old fashioned "who done it?".  All 120 episodes are on Netflix.
> 
> We've been binge watching it.  My wife loves these types of shows.  It's set in a quaint small community in the English countryside.



Spike's wife also loved these type series that appeared on PBS. So much so that Spiked bought the whole Midsomer boxed series. Well, she is gone now, Spike has seen the whole series more than once, so he gave the whole series to Pirate. We keep saying we are going to sit down and watch the whole set. 

The problem is that we have a relative that works at Boston Public Library and all we have to do is to let  him know what movie we would like to watch. Or we can order it on line and he picks it up for us the next day if it is available. So the Midsomer set sits in the cabinet patiently waiting.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I'm glad I don't live there. It must have the highest murder death-rate of anywhere in the British Isles! It makes New York look positively crime-less
> 
> I tend to go for old films - I love black and white! "It's a Wonderful Life" was on television yesterday.
> 
> Some of the American "cop" shows are good too, especially those in the NCIS family and CSI New York. I've been wallowing in the repeats of M*A*S*H lately but it's now in it's third rotation so I'm looking elsewhere.
> 
> On UK television I'm watching re-runs of "Hetty Wainthrop Investigates". Hetty is a retired Yorkshire woman who falls into detective work by accident and with her side-kick, a young chap she catches shop-lifting in the first episode, and her somewhat put-upon husband, solves crimes and mysteries that the police can't manage.
> 
> "British History's Biggest Fibs", a new series, started last night on BBC4 presented by an historian, Lucy Worsley, talking about how the winners adjust history to their own advantage. Last night's was about the Wars of the Roses. Fascinating stuff. Lucy Worsley presents very well. You'll never find history boring again!



I saw Hetty Wainthrop here in the U.S. She is a hoot. The whole family loved her in her previous series. Whose name escapes me at the moment. (Senior moment alas!) 

I have to face it. This family loves shows that come to us from England. Thank you PBS.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I really enjoy watching forged in fire. I started watching 6. Not too sure about that one yet. Its pretty good.


----------



## CWS4322

Not TV, but my brother had a whole bunch of shows saved on an external drive so I fired that up and hooked up the external monitor to the computer. I asked Mom if she wanted to go to bed or watch TV. TV she said. So we watched a segment of Wallender. She stayed awake, Dad fell asleep. Got Mercy Street on the drive--maybe we will watch that tomorrow night. Although she has dementia, having her watch TV and have a bowl of popcorn is a positive experience for all of us. Wonder if there is a show called "The Good Daughter" on that external drive....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Really want to find a way to be able to watch Asian Food Channel
I miss this food SOOOOOOOOO much!


----------



## buckytom

The new and I think final season on Black Sails is about to start on Starz.

Arrr, time to make popcorn from $1 corn cobs...


----------



## rodentraiser

The Path is back for its second season and all I can think of is, "That's one weird show." If it gets any weirder, I'm going to quit watching it.

But No Offence and Tiny House Nation are back too. So I'm happy.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Really want to find a way to be able to watch Asian Food Channel
> I miss this food SOOOOOOOOO much!



Have you exhausted YouTube at all for some of the recipes? You might just be surprised enough to do a hula.


----------



## CharlieD

We cut history of Russian revolution on Smithsonian channel (did not even know I had one). Hate to say it, reminded me of what is going on now here.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> We cut history of Russian revolution on Smithsonian channel (did not even know I had one). Hate to say it, reminded me of what is going on now here.


That's disturbing. Understandable, though.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> We cut history of Russian revolution on Smithsonian channel (did not even know I had one). Hate to say it, *reminded me* of what is going on now here.



Same here Charlie. But don't fret. It can't last forever.


----------



## CharlieD

Depends on what you mean by not lasting forever.


----------



## jd_1138

We've been watching _Reign_ on Netflix.  It's about Mary the Queen of Scots during the 16th century.


----------



## caseydog

I learned something new a couple of weeks ago. I don't have cable or satellite, because I don't want to pay 100-bucks a month for 5 channels I do want, and 150 channels I don't want. I buy the few TV shows I do like on iTunes. 

A couple weeks ago, I decided to delete almost all of the TV shows I have already watched from my HD. I have a 1TB hard drive, and I freed up 600 GBs of space. I had no idea those TV shows were that big. 

So, if you download TV shows, I suggest you do some cleaning. 

CD


----------



## mcrx

Addie said:


> I saw Hetty Wainthrop here in the U.S. She is a hoot. The whole family loved her in her previous series. Whose name escapes me at the moment. (Senior moment alas!)
> 
> I have to face it. This family loves shows that come to us from England. Thank you PBS.



two pages back and yeah, I have no clue what any of this stuff is! Haha I have recently though been getting into a few Brit stuff, like sitcoms and comedy, but like from the 90's early 2000s, not much recent stuff. But it's a hoot! Yeah, my favorite was...Spaced and some standup of Dave Gorman. I've also seen a bit and obviously heard of Red Dwarf, but ...idk. Kind of equate it to the sort of SNL humor, which I don't always enjoy, but sometimes it's ok. I know I know, that's probably not the show that parallels, but it's all I know atm.

PBS, or like other local Chicago channels have brought us a lot of Canadian tv, mostly cooking or self improvement shows, but I was really liking that for a long time! 

But yeah, well, I like a show ABOUT a Brit, well, a British actor/character, called Lucifer. Omg, I actually watched James Corden the other night a bit. I think he'll need a bit of time adjusting to the program (i heard he's not so well liked back in UK. true? idk), but yeah I mean...well, the guests were hilarious!! haha I think he's alright. I enjoy listening to the accent, but I think it could use work.

I'll have to come back with my "religious" watching as my brain's a little fogged from the hiatus of most shows right now. Big Bang Theory, obviously, but I honestly missed like most of last season so it's not at the top anymore. But it's good! Ok, well I guess there is Moms, and TheGoldbergs and hmmm already forgetting the name. All great sitcoms, but so much similar vibes, I can only do so much in a night! hehe

I miss Community. I really got into it late.

Oh, and I have to watch on Netflix at my parents' house, but I guess TheWalking Dead has to be one of the best ever tv dramas, IMO, and also the retired House (so yeah, more Brit influences?? )


----------



## jd_1138

caseydog said:


> I learned something new a couple of weeks ago. I don't have cable or satellite, because I don't want to pay 100-bucks a month for 5 channels I do want, and 150 channels I don't want. I buy the few TV shows I do like on iTunes.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I decided to delete almost all of the TV shows I have already watched from my HD. I have a 1TB hard drive, and I freed up 600 GBs of space. I had no idea those TV shows were that big.
> 
> So, if you download TV shows, I suggest you do some cleaning.
> 
> CD



Yeah they take up a lot of space -- especially HD.  Have Netflix?  I would be happy to get rid of cable, but the wife is a TV junky.  I'd be happy with Netflix, over the air HD NBC/ABC/CBS/PBS, renting stuff from iTunes/Google, etc..

My wife used to hate Netflix because she'd look for a show and 8 times out of 10, it wouldn't be on there.  But I told her "it's 9 bucks a month, of course it's not going to have everything, but you can fill your queue with enough stuff to keep you busy for months".  So now she understands and has filled her queue with tons of stuff.  She's binge watching a few shows on there now.


----------



## mcrx

jd_1138 said:


> We've been watching _Reign_ on Netflix.  It's about Mary the Queen of Scots during the 16th century.



actually, I have heard of/seen a little bit of a few episodes of this. I'd have to watch it without hubby though, so it's kind a hard to get that time unless I retire upstairs (which i usually don't like). And, as above, I'm usually burnt out from tv to watch much more. But it did look promising and beautiful!


----------



## Kayelle

I just heard about a new series that starts Sat. (4/8/17) on AMC that looks really interesting. I have the series set to record. It's based on the acclaimed  book* The Son*.

Check it out..
The Son: Season 1, Episode 1 - AMC


----------



## Farmer Jon

Kayelle said:


> I just heard about a new series that starts Sat. (4/8/17) on AMC that looks really interesting. I have the series set to record. It's based on the acclaimed  book* The Son*.
> 
> Check it out..
> The Son: Season 1, Episode 1 - AMC


Just looked it up. Got Pierce Brosnan in it. Nice. Set DVR to record. Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle

Farmer Jon said:


> Just looked it up. Got Pierce Brosnan in it. Nice. Set DVR to record. Thanks.



You're welcome Jon. I really like Pierce too, and he seems to have the Texan accent nailed for this. It's been a very long time since there has been a good western series on tv. That's coming from an old geezer like me who loved all those old westerns. Hope it turns out as good as it sounds.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I grew up watching reruns of bonanza, the big valley, little house on the prairie, lone ranger amongst others. I still put cowboys on Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Caslon

Documentary/Reality TV shows are getting more and more diluted these days with regards to worthwhile content.   Shows more worthy 
of being seen only on the Travel channel.  They're  travelogue shows trying to be more.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mom and I have been watching Food Network on Saturday mornings.  She loves all the cooks on there.


----------



## Farmer Jon

We like food network. I like chopped and we are excited about iron chef coming back on.


----------



## Caslon

PBS's Test Kitchen  is easy to watch.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's Saturday morning - Food Network time.  The Pioneer Woman is on at the moment.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I just heard about a new series that starts Sat. (4/8/17) on AMC that looks really interesting. I have the series set to record. It's based on the acclaimed book* The Son*.
> 
> Check it out..
> The Son: Season 1, Episode 1 - AMC


 
Thanks, Kay!  I set it to record, too.  That sounds like my kind of series - I love westerns and am looking forward to watching it.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just saw this on Twitter: Create TV on PBS is airing a series of cooking-show marathons on the weekends, each dedicated to a theme. This weekend is "On the Farm," with seasonal recipes. Next weekend is "Boston Strong," about - ta da! [emoji38] - Boston recipes and history. I may need to set it to record. 

https://createtv.com/marathons


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I just saw this on Twitter: Create TV on PBS is airing a series of cooking-show marathons on the weekends, each dedicated to a theme. This weekend is "On the Farm," with seasonal recipes. Next weekend is "Boston Strong," about - ta da! [emoji38] - Boston recipes and history. I may need to set it to record.
> 
> https://createtv.com/marathons



Thanks for that GG...looks interesting.


----------



## Kayelle

PBS is also about to start the new season of *"Call the Midwife".* The British series captured my heart from the start several seasons ago. OK, I'm always a sucker for a tender story, and this is one I enjoy in my "alone time".


----------



## Cheryl J

Well, durn it all.  I get PBS and I see "Call The Midwife" is airing soon, but apparently I don't get the marathon shows (createtv) that GG linked to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I feel the same as you, *Cheryl* - "durn". We can get two different PBS feeds: WGBH out of Boston, and RIPBS out of Providence. Neither broadcast Create strongly enough to reach us even though we get two channels (standard PBS fare, plus "World" from Boston, standard PBS but different from Boston's, plus "Learn" from Providence) from each network. Oh, the signal for the Spanish channels reach, but me no habla espanol.

I'm not a fan of the British shows, so I would gladly swap them all out for connection to "Create".


----------



## Cheryl J

CG, it seems to be the kind of the same issue here - the standard PBS plus another one (both out of Los Angeles), but neither one are airing 'createtv' out here.  Shame, I would have DVR'ed that marathon.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We're switching from Dish Network to Spectrum next month.  Anyone else use them or Time Warner?  Spectrum bought out Time Warner from what I have heard.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I just saw this on Twitter: Create TV on PBS is airing a series of cooking-show marathons on the weekends, each dedicated to a theme. This weekend is "On the Farm," with seasonal recipes. Next weekend is "Boston Strong," about - ta da! [emoji38] - Boston recipes and history. I may need to set it to record.
> 
> https://createtv.com/marathons



Thanks GG, I am glad to see that Brown Bread is included. My mother used to make it in a Chase and Sanborn Coffee Can. She then would steam it in an old enamel pot that had chips everywhere. She would time it so that it was just ready at the same time the beans came out of the oven on Saturday night. Then on Monday, (if there was any left over) I would take a couple of slices to school along with my baked bean sandwich. 

After supper, the coffee can was stored inside that old chipped enamel pot. Came out every Saturday.


----------



## Caslon

cjmmytunes said:


> We're switching from Dish Network to Spectrum next month.  Anyone else use them or Time Warner?  Spectrum bought out Time Warner from what I have heard.



One thing about Spectrum vs. satellite is that Spectrum shows you the movie rating by stars (1-4).  I never liked not knowing whether a movie was rated 1 star or better.  With satellite, you have to sit thru a one star movie to find out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Caslon said:


> ...With satellite, you have to sit thru a one star movie to find out.


OR you could look up the ratings on IMDB or Rotten Tomatoes and know before you pop your corn.


----------



## Caslon

Cooking Goddess said:


> OR you could look up the ratings on IMDB or Rotten Tomatoes and know before you pop your corn.



I channel surf too much for that.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Caslon said:


> One thing about Spectrum vs. satellite is that Spectrum shows you the movie rating by stars (1-4).  I never liked not knowing whether a movie was rated 1 star or better.  With satellite, you have to sit thru a one star movie to find out.



Thanks, Caslon.  I'll remember that when I get connected and start looking through the movie listings.


----------



## Caslon

cjmmytunes said:


> Thanks, Caslon.  I'll remember that when I get connected and start looking through the movie listings.



Spectrum's  "tile menu" is pretty OK to use. To see the date a movie was made, you sometimes have to highlight that movie's name on the grid and press the "Guide" key on the remote. This will bring up that movie's "release date" and a partial description. To see the full description (plot, actors, director) press the "Info" key on the remote. 

Before Spectrum took over, you only had to press the "Info" key and it would include the movies "release date" along with the plot and actors, director,etc. I'm not sure why Spectrum makes you press the "Guide" key  to see the "release date". Seems kind unnecessarily dumb.


----------



## GotGarlic

Anyone else planning on watching the new Iron Chef series starting in... 24 minutes?? We are! 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/iron-chef-gauntlet


----------



## cjmmytunes

Caslon said:


> Spectrum's  "tile menu" is pretty OK to use. To see the date a movie was made, you sometimes have to highlight that movie's name on the grid and press the "Guide" key on the remote. This will bring up that movie's "release date" and a partial description. To see the full description (plot, actors, director) press the "Info" key on the remote.
> 
> Before Spectrum took over, you only had to press the "Info" key and it would include the movies "release date" along with the plot and actors, director,etc. I'm not sure why Spectrum makes you press the "Guide" key  to see the "release date". Seems kind unnecessarily dumb.



I'll remember that when we get it installed.  Found out that we're going to have to get the Silver tv package because Mom likes all the animal channels and they're not on the basic tv package.  But it's OK, it will still be less per month than what we are paying right now.


----------



## ixamnis

I tend to binge watch shows on Netflix. Right now, I'm near the third season of Dexter. I try to watch a couple of episodes a night before bedtime. (I rarely have time to just sit and leisurely watch TV for a whole evening.) As far as cooking shows, about the only ones I watch on a regular basis are Good Eats and triple D. 

Other shows: I'm a Dr Who fan, and I'm watching Better call Saul.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Prison break is back on!


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's Saturday - another Food Network/Nat Geo Wild day today.

Enjoy!


----------



## Addie

Pirate's spine is acting up. He broke it a number of years back on the job. So I haven't seen much TV today. Been waiting on him and cooking for him. Believe me. A full time job. But then, what can I expect. He is a man. He complains if the hair on his arms hurt.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We got hooked on Fargo, the TV series on the FX network,
and have watched the previous two "seasons" (very good programs btw).
But I gotta tell y'all
this third "season" is a real struggle for us.
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
not interesting, at least the first 2 episodes were kinda sucky.
I don't think that I'll be watching the remaining 8 episodes, 
plus too I have a standing "girls day out" date with Missus Dear Friend early on Thursdays


----------



## Caslon

I watched a reality show about kids doing a BBQ cookoff. They were cute. It was high pressure, but it wasn't so serious as kids vs. master chefs. Watching kids do BBQ made me smile a few times. A well done reality show.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I've been watching the Son. That is a good show.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Watching "The Chew" while I eat lunch.


----------



## Kayelle

Farmer Jon said:


> I've been watching* the Son*. That is a good show.



Yes, I agree Jon. You do need to watch it from the start like we have done however.

http://www.amc.com/shows/the-son/season-1/episode-01-first-son-of-texas


----------



## CharlieD

Is anybody watching Blind Spot? I think it is another show I am going to stop watching. It gets crazier with each episode. And not simply crazy, but stupid.


----------



## Kayelle

Charlie, we watched *Blind Spot* for a long time too, then finally gave up on it. You're take on it is correct. That's true of many shows we've dumped though..*Scorpio* being another that comes to mind.
One favorite of ours that never disappoints is *Blue Bloods *with Tom Selleck. I hope it continues for many more years.


----------



## Sagittarius

I am not a big T.V. series person as I am just too busy, however, I highly enjoy,
Blue Bloods with  Tom  Selleck  or a good film ..


----------



## Caslon

TV dramas are Hollywood factory crap. It takes half a brain to write them let alone to watch them.

Oh oh,  sorry Sagittarius.


----------



## TenThousandRecipes

Game of Thrones (Please hurry up new season). Currently Wentworth is my must watch show. Pretty Little Liars. I've been watching House Rules lately too. My Kitchen Rules (though i disliked this last season). Seven Year Switch.

TV has been getting pretty boring lately, so apart from the shows listed I usually only have it on for background noise.


----------



## TenThousandRecipes

CharlieD said:


> Is anybody watching Blind Spot? I think it is another show I am going to stop watching. It gets crazier with each episode. And not simply crazy, but stupid.



I stopped watching it after the second episode, it just didn't hook me at all.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Charlie, we watched *Blind Spot* for a long time too, then finally gave up on it. You're take on it is correct. That's true of many shows we've dumped though..*Scorpio* being another that comes to mind.
> One favorite of ours that never disappoints is *Blue Bloods *with Tom Selleck. I hope it continues for many more years.





Yes, same with Scorpion, Love blue Blods


----------



## CharlieD

TenThousandRecipes said:


> I stopped watching it after the second episode, it just didn't hook me at all.





Smart, did not waste all that time I did.


----------



## Just Cooking

Farmer Jon said:


> I've been watching the Son. That is a good show.


We have been watching also... Pretty well done...  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

For some unknown reason, I just can't connect to Neflix here in the new house!
Very frustrating!!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Yes, I agree Jon. You do need to watch it from the start like we have done however.
> 
> The Son: Season 1, Episode 1 - AMC



Yeah. Pirate and I have marked it as one of the new ones to watch.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Yes, same with Scorpion, Love blue Blods



I thought you'd be a *Blue Bloods* fan Charlie. Aside from it being a gripping crime drama every week, with generally a beginning and an end to the story, we love the interesting dynamics of the family and especially the weekly family dinner at the end of every show. Ykies...actually a show with a family message that people can watch with their kids! 
 Whata concept!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I thought you'd be a *Blue Bloods* fan Charlie. Aside from it being a gripping crime drama every week, with generally a beginning and an end to the story, we love the interesting dynamics of the family and especially the weekly family dinner at the end of every show. Ykies...actually a show with a family message that people can watch with their kids!
> Whata concept!



I love the endings. When I got custody of my granddaughter after her mother died, one of the first things she asked me to do was to have supper with her every night. Her mother never did.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...That's true of many shows we've dumped though..*Scorpio* being another that comes to mind.
> One favorite of ours that never disappoints is *Blue Bloods *with Tom Selleck. I hope it continues for many more years.


Himself still watches Scorpion for the sheer amusement of it! At least he no longer calls out the errors he keeps finding.  We're also a Blue Bloods viewing family. Great ensemble cast in spite of the star power.

We still watch the NCIS trio. Himself likes the Thursday comedy lineup on CBS and some of the Monday shows. I get enough TV with three NCIS series, Bull (because it falls between two of them), Blue Bloods, and Madam Secretary. My one daytime vice? The Chew.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> I love the endings. When I got custody of my granddaughter after her mother died,* one of the first things she asked me to do was to have supper with her every night.* Her mother never did.



Quite possibly the single most missed part of my life is family dinners...

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

CharlieD said:


> Is anybody watching Blind Spot? I think it is another show I am going to stop watching. It gets crazier with each episode. And not simply crazy, but stupid.



I never could get into it.

I wish "Revolution" would come back on.  Mom and I LOVED that show.


----------



## Addie

Talk shows drive me crazy. They constantly all talk together while shouting trying to be heard over everyone else. So I stopped watching them years ago. And that included national morning news shows.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself still watches Scorpion for the sheer amusement of it! At least he no longer calls out the errors he keeps finding.  We're also a Blue Bloods viewing family. Great ensemble cast in spite of the star power.
> 
> We still watch the NCIS trio. Himself likes the Thursday comedy lineup on CBS and some of the Monday shows. I get enough TV with three NCIS series, Bull (because it falls between two of them), Blue Bloods, and Madam Secretary. My one daytime vice? The Chew.



I watch NCIS when I get a chance - love me some Pauley Paurette (think I spelled that right).  Mom has several AM vices - Today show, Rachael Ray, The View - then for the afternoon The Chew, GH, and whatever we have taped for the 3pm hour.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> Talk shows drive me crazy. They constantly all talk together while shouting trying to be heard over everyone else. So I stopped watching them years ago. And that included national morning news shows.



I used to listen to talk radio quite often and the one rule was, the caller talked, then the host talked, then the caller could talk again. Any caller that ran on like a freight train was told that the host had the right to talk now and if the caller didn't quiet down, he would be cut off. You'd be surprised at how many of them would rant on and on and then get cut off. I had to hand it to the hosts - they sure kept their cool when I would have lost mine.



TV - hmmm. I just watched the first four episodes of The Handmaid's Tale and I was depressed for the rest of the day. That is one depressing show.


----------



## Caslon

As far as non-drama TV goes documentries go.  "UFO's: The Untold Story".   Best of the cable shows about UFOs.  They treat the subject competently and interestingly without trying to suck you in with phony hype.

Planet Earth II with David Attenbourough has some great high def camera work.  Altho...his narrative seems to get too much anthropomorphic at times.  He describes a bear itching his back on a tree and getting relieved of his itch,  but seconds later explains it's to scent mark.


----------



## CharlieD

cjmmytunes said:


> I wish _"Revolution"_ would come back on.  Mom and I LOVED that show.



Which one was that? Is it the one where all electricity goes out?


----------



## cjmmytunes

CharlieD said:


> Which one was that? Is it the one where all electricity goes out?



Yes, it is.  Mom and I had a Tuesday morning ritual. (It was coming on when she was still working).  We taped it and The Voice on Monday nights, then would watch it Tuesday mornings with breakfast.


----------



## CharlieD

Yeah, I started watching and kind of liked it until it got so bizarre I could not even fallow.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I know.  Wished I could get in there and rewrite at the end.


----------



## Kayelle

I recently binge watched the 7 part drama from Netfix...*"Anne with an E"* based on Anne of Green Gables. While I just loved it for many reasons, the purist fans of "Anne of Green Gables" hated it. I really hope there will be a second season I enjoyed it so much. If you're a member of Netflix take a look and decide for yourself!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mom and I have started watching "Grace & Frankie" on Netflix.  Almost fell off the couch watching the first 5 episodes.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> I thought you'd be a *Blue Bloods* fan Charlie. Aside from it being a gripping crime drama every week, with generally a beginning and an end to the story, we love the interesting dynamics of the family and especially the weekly family dinner at the end of every show. Ykies...actually a show with a family message that people can watch with their kids!
> Whata concept!




Love family dinners. My dream. When my grandparents were alive we did that every week.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

It's been six months since we moved into our new home
and I _FINALLY_ got our WII (I know, ancient technology but it's fun) 
and Netflix back up and running
(took me long enough to figure out! the last time I had hooked them up was 8 years ago---kinda forgot how to do it )

K, I have Anne with an E in my list to watch, along with 53 other shows/movies.

Yesterday my back was giving me grief, so I binged on Father Brown and Doc Martin, with a topper of Zootpoia, cute film. 
DH came into the room, throws his hands up in the air and says, 
"Oh my gosh! She's watch cartoons again!" 

I mean my gosh, we haven't had any sort of Television to watch other trying to stream on our tablets for the 6 months prior to moving here.  Mr & Mrs Landlord don't have any sort of connection


----------



## Addie

Pirate and I watched on 'GBX-TV American Masters. It was about Julia Child. I had seen it before, but Pirate hadn't. When it was over, he asked me if I had one of her books autographed. "Yeah, but I gave it away." I also mentioned to him that specially after her husband passed away, she would go out to eat throughout Cambridge and Boston. Sometime with friends, sometime alone. People who lived in Boston and Cambridge never intruded on her meal, except rude tourists. 

My sister and I were seated next to her table and we overheard a tourist spot her. She was all set to go for her autograph, and both my sister and I jumped up and stood in front of the tourist. I blurted out that she had just lost her husband and wished to not be disturbed. The tourist started to argue with us and we began to crowd her back to her seat step by step. A waiter came over and wanted to know what the problem was. I simply said, she wants to disturb Julia. He quietly told her in a very soft whispery tone that if she insisted, she and her other guests would be asked to leave in a voice loud enough for everyone to hear. The tourist sat down. I guess she didn't want to be embarrassed. And I doubt she ever went back there. Nothing lost. 

Normally Bostonians are very protective and helpful to our tourists. But we don't allow our folks who have made a name for themselves to be harassed.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie, you and your sister must have been quite a pair to take on the roles of body guard for Julia Child!

 How did you know that "she didn't want to be disturbed"? Maybe she was there because she wanted to talk with her fans, you didn't know. I'm sure if she wanted to be left alone she would have actually hired someone for the evening or have stayed home. You also have no idea what the intentions were of the "tourist" as you called her. Maybe she wanted to offer her condolences to Julia, and maybe the kindness would have done Julia good. You just don't know.

Julia was a very approachable woman and lived here in Santa Barbara for her later years. I saw her in Costco once looking at cookbooks and everyone around knew she was there also. Nobody bothered her. It may surprise you that good manners are not exclusive to Boston.


----------



## buckytom

Aww, c'mon Addie. Bostonians, as well as most New Englanders alike, are infamous for NOT being polite to tourists. I think the expression I've often heard in Vermont, Maine, and Massachusetts is "Please come and 
 leave your money, then go as quickly as posdible".


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Aww, c'mon Addie. Bostonians, as well as most New Englanders alike, are infamous for NOT being polite to tourists. I think the expression I've often heard in Vermont, Maine, and Massachusetts is "Please come and  leave your money, then go as quickly as posdible".



I have never been rude to a tourist. If anything, just the opposite. I saw a few girls looking at the wonderful map the tourist industry make available for free. They were looking at it. "If we go this way, we can see Chinatown. I noticed that they were pointing to City Hall. I went over and pointed out that they were looking at the map upside down. And I informed them that they DID NOT want to see Chinatown. It is where the ladies of the evening plied their trade. Also there were many men of ill repute hanging out on the street, looking for an unsuspecting tourist. they went off to look at other sites. My advice for them was to follow the red brick line in the sidewalk. And stop to read the plaques on the side of a building.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> Aww, c'mon Addie. Bostonians, as well as most New Englanders alike, are infamous for NOT being polite to tourists. I think the expression I've often heard in Vermont, Maine, and Massachusetts is "Please come and
> leave your money, then go as quickly as posdible".



It's hard to put one label on the entire population of a region, but I think New Englanders tend to be reserved more than rude.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It's hard to put one label on the entire population of a region, but I think New Englanders tend to be reserved more than rude.



You're right Andy. When I go out on my scooter and pass someone walking, I now try to smile and say "Good Morning, Afternoon, etc. Sometimes there are elderly sitting on their front stoop or porch, I always slow down to say hello. I feel better for it and I know the recipient also does. 

When Spike is walking Teddy, people will stop to pet him and they talk to Spike. Dogs are a great talking breaker. Specially if they are small. Pirate ran into one of the regulars that stop and talk to Spike. He referred to him as "that old homeless man that walks his dog." Spike is not a man that talks very much. And he certainly is not homeless.


----------



## CharlieD

I stumbled on "American Gods" - "fantasy" they called it. More like bizarre LSD trip. Grotesk craziness. But then I was probably the only one who did not like pulp fiction. I guess i am just not "artistic" enough to understand such nonsense.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Charlie D, never heard of it - what channel/station is it on?


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> I stumbled on "American Gods" - "fantasy" they called it. More like bizarre LSD trip. Grotesk craziness. But then I was probably the only one who did not like pulp fiction. I guess i am just not "artistic" enough to understand such nonsense.



No Charlie, it is not you. There is so much nonsense, violence and far out crap on TV now, that it is getting more difficult to find anything really enjoyable on TV. The weather is nice now, so I am going to start going down to the Public Library and taking out CD's to watch.


----------



## Saul

I am a huge fan of the show "Blue Bloods" starring Tom Selleck as the police commissioner of New York City.  A great show that prioritizes family and doing the right thing.


----------



## Sagittarius

I thought I answered this thread but cannot seem to locate my post ..

In English:   Blue Bloods .. I am a grand enthusiast of Pólice Programming .. 


In Spanish:   Old films from  Cine de Barrio =  The  Neighborhood of  Cinema which focuses on the Silver Screen films of Spain. 

In Catalan:   The local  News here in Barcelona and surrounding regions of Cataluna.


----------



## Saul

Sagittarius said:


> I thought I answered this thread but cannot seem to locate my post ..
> 
> In English:   Blue Bloods .. I am a grand enthusiast of Pólice Programming ..
> 
> 
> In Spanish:   Old films from  Cine de Barrio =  The  Neighborhood of  Cinema which focuses on the Silver Screen films of Spain.
> 
> In Catalan:   The local  News here in Barcelona and surrounding regions of Cataluna.



Another Blue Bloods fan!!!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Saul said:


> Another Blue Bloods fan!!!!!




Jeannie is a big fan of Blue Bloods and I like most everything Tom Selleck has done.. I really liked his Jesse Stone movies...  

Ross


----------



## Saul

Just Cooking said:


> Jeannie is a big fan of Blue Bloods and I like most everything Tom Selleck has done.. I really liked his Jesse Stone movies...
> 
> Ross



Me too!  Great to see some Selleck fans here!


----------



## Kayelle

Yet another *Blue Bloods* fan here. I can hardly wait for the new season.

They have great writers with compelling crime drama and best of all, we love that whole family and how they interact with one another. Tom has always been a favorite of mine with anything he's done, and it doesn't hurt that he's still a "hunka burnin love".


----------



## CharlieD

Blue Bloods is a great show


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, Tom Selleck can park his slippers under my bed anytime.  Alas, all I have under there right now is dust bunnies. 



Just Cooking said:


> Jeannie is a big fan of Blue Bloods and I like most everything Tom Selleck has done.. I really liked his Jesse Stone movies...


Same here, *Ross*. Once baseball season is over I plan on getting the videos from the library. I've missed a few Jesse Stone shows on TV in the past because of...well, baseball season! Play Ball!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Matthew Quigley is my favorite Tom Selleck character.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Kayelle*, Tom Selleck can park his slippers under my bed anytime.



My bed too CG. He has to ditch those dorky glasses though.


----------



## Caslon

Enough about Blue Bloods. please.  hehe.

Did anyone like the mini series Genius?   I thought it a bit talky at times, trying to portray Albert Einstein's personal and professional life.  Geoffery Rush plays Einstein in his later years. A seasoned good actor.  I watched for the science in the series, and got some.


----------



## Snip 13

Caslon said:


> Enough about Blue Bloods. please.  hehe.
> 
> Did anyone like the mini series Genius?   I thought it a bit talky at times, trying to portray Albert Einstein's personal and professional life.  Geoffery Rush plays Einstein in his later years. A seasoned good actor.  I watched for the science in the series, and got some.



I liked it a lot actually.


----------



## Snip 13

Just finished season 5 of Orange is the new black loved it even though I had to close my eyes half the time and I'm 35. Started watching Breaking Bad tonight. Looks very familiar, think I may have started the series before. We watch so many shows I forget what I've seen.


----------



## Addie

I had it on a couple of times, but I have to very irritating sons who love to carry on a conversation only when I am trying to watch a show. But heaven help anyone who talks during a show they like. So since telling them to SHUT UP, that doesn't work, I even turned off the TV and they never noticed. Now when one of the shows they like comes on, I take possession of the TV and put on the worst shows there are. They both hate "Two Broke Girls". I make sure I search for it and insist I just love that show. And if it is on when they are chatting up a storm, I just turn up the volume.


----------



## ixamnis

Snip 13 said:


> Just finished season 5 of Orange is the new black loved it even though I had to close my eyes half the time and I'm 35. Started watching Breaking Bad tonight. Looks very familiar, think I may have started the series before. We watch so many shows I forget what I've seen.



I would implore you to stay with Breaking Bad. The pilot is good, the first season is good. To me, there is a bit of a lull in the second and third season. It's good, but not quite great. It only gets better. The final couple of seasons are some of the best on TV, IMO.  

Once you've finished it, you'll want to start "Better Call Saul."


----------



## Saul

I tried to watch Breaking Bad and got into mid season three when I stopped.  I always enjoyed the show when I watched it, it just did not draw me back to watch more episodes like some other shows.  Sort of wish I had muscled through and finished it.  Very entertaining and well made, just did not capture me.


----------



## Snip 13

ixamnis said:


> I would implore you to stay with Breaking Bad. The pilot is good, the first season is good. To me, there is a bit of a lull in the second and third season. It's good, but not quite great. It only gets better. The final couple of seasons are some of the best on TV, IMO.
> 
> Once you've finished it, you'll want to start "Better Call Saul."



I'll get all the seasons thanks.


----------



## Kayelle

I watched all of "Breaking Bad", and sometimes I watched it between my fingers. 

Parts of it were so disturbing I'd swear I'd never watch another episode and yet I did, like I was a junkie. There just aren't enough adjectives to describe the series. You actually have to see it to understand that.


----------



## Snip 13

Kayelle said:


> I watched all of "Breaking Bad", and sometimes I watched it between my fingers.
> 
> Parts of it were so disturbing I'd swear I'd never watch another episode and yet I did, like I was a junkie. There just aren't enough adjectives to describe the series. You actually have to see it to understand that.



Rofl! That was me with Orange is the new black. I so do that! As if watching through my fingers will somehow make it less disturbing lol.


----------



## Caslon

MeTV is showing B&W episodes of the 1960's "The Outer Limits."  One of my fave Sci-fi shows from so far back.  A brilliant TV show for its time, despite the Cold War slantings in a lot of episodes. The Outer Limits usually airs Saturday nights, early Sunday mornings around 1:00 AM, if you're awake.  MeTV.  ( A US cable network).

Here's one ending from The Outer Limits.  An episode called "The Invisables".  At the end, the Control Voice sums up it up like this... 

"You do not know these men. You may have looked at them, but you did not see them. They are the wind that blows newspapers down a gutter on a windy night and sweeps the gutter clean."

Heavvvvy!


----------



## Just Cooking

Not certain if this is a petty rant... lol

I've noticed that a lot of very old shows are being redone..  

The Gong Show, Battle of the Network Stars and others which have slipped my old mind.. Didn't like them then, probably wouldn't now..  

I suppose the story writers have run out of new ideas..

Ross


----------



## Saul

Svengoolie plays old (usually B&W) horror movies every week.


----------



## GotGarlic

We've been watching "Chef's Table" on Netflix. Each episode takes a detailed look at a well-known chef and describes how they got to where they are. The narrative and cinematography are mesmerizing. 

Here's the trailer for the first season: https://youtu.be/qKqj85oo2wI


----------



## GotGarlic

We've also been watching "A Chef's Life" on PBS for years; it's also available on Netflix. We went to Kinston, NC, last April for an afternoon snack (at their oyster bar restaurant nearby) and dinner at Chef and the Farmer and it was a wonderful experience. We're going again next Friday. Can't wait. 

http://www.pbs.org/show/chefs-life/


----------



## Caslon

Saul said:


> Svengoolie plays old (usually B&W) horror movies every week.




Svengoolie ran "This Island Earth" on his show tonight.  A  cult classic sci-fi move.  1955.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> Svengoolie ran "This Island Earth" on his show tonight.  A  cult classic sci-fi move.  1955.



I like the old movies, but severely dislike Svengoolie.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Top of the Lake*

Watching *Top of the Lake* on Hulu. It's a 5-year-old, seven episode, BBC crime drama mystery series with Elisabeth Moss, from _The Handmaid's Tale_. Holly Hunter has a supporting role.
The plot is primarily driven by the mystery plus the characters and their related backstories, not shoot-outs and car chases. I'm starting episode six of seven and enjoying it as much as any TV I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> MeTV is showing B&W episodes of the 1960's *"The Outer Limits."* One of my fave Sci-fi shows from so far back. A brilliant TV show for its time, despite the Cold War slantings in a lot of episodes. The Outer Limits usually airs Saturday nights, early Sunday mornings around 1:00 AM, if you're awake. MeTV. ( A US cable network).
> 
> Here's one ending from The Outer Limits. An episode called "The Invisables". At the end, the Control Voice sums up it up like this...
> 
> "You do not know these men. You may have looked at them, but you did not see them. They are the wind that blows newspapers down a gutter on a windy night and sweeps the gutter clean."
> 
> Heavvvvy!


 
I'll have to look that up on MeTV and record a few of them! Does that show ever bring back memories...my folks, little brother and I never missed an episode back in the day, we huddled together in the living room weekly to watch The Outer Limits. I still remember the opening monologue....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCcdr4O-3gE


----------



## cjmmytunes

Watching/listening to the third hour of the Today Show while going through e-mails & waiting for part of breakfast to cook.


----------



## Mad Cook

jabbur said:


> NCIS (the original) is about the only show I regularly catch.  I also The O'Reilly Factor and Downton Abbey.  There are lots of shows that I enjoy when they come on if I'm tuned in but don't always go looking for them.


I'm an NCIS fan too but what is is about their attitude to their women characters? They keep killing them off - Kate, The woman in charge whose name I forget and Ziva. I'm waiting for them to do Abby in (don't tell me if they have - we're several series behind you). Seems a bit misogynist to me.

I want to smack the Di Nozzo character though. Can't get rid of him fast enough.


----------



## Just Cooking

ZIVA......  That's all I can say about that show...  


Ross


----------



## Kayelle

We've been enjoying the Netflix series *"The Crown"*.  I heard on the news that Prince Harry really likes it also, confessing he's often regretted being a Royal, and his true affection for his Grandmother has been enhanced by this series.


----------



## Just Cooking

I found Charles III to be both interesting and a bit surprising... 

For whatever reason I didn't expect to see that scenario played out on screen while the Queen lives ..

Ross


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Not certain if this is a petty rant... lol
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of very old shows are being redone..
> 
> The Gong Show, Battle of the Network Stars and others which have slipped my old mind.. Didn't like them then, probably wouldn't now..
> 
> I suppose the story writers have run out of new ideas..
> 
> Ross



And hopefully the ridiculous reality shows are coming to an end. I am not a fan of hideous violent shows either. I have no need to see the body all bloodied up. Specially when it involves children.


----------



## Saul

Addie said:


> And hopefully the ridiculous reality shows are coming to an end. I am not a fan of hideous violent shows either. I have no need to see the body all bloodied up. Specially when it involves children.



Not sure what bloodied children shows you are watching...


----------



## Kayelle

There are some fun summer shows to watch on TV. We enjoy AGT.  Ok, so it's not "great tv", but we never fail to get some laughs and "OMG;s" now and then. 

Hey, at our age, that's not such a bad way to spend an evening on the loveseat together.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like the old movies, but severely dislike Svengoolie.



Svengoolie [MeTV] brings up a lot of trivia about the movie playing and who's in it and such. That's neat.  He's a modern day throwback to the genre when local TV stations had a host showing sci-fi or scary movies late at night. Remember "Elvira" ? She dressed like Morticia Addams, only, more vampire like and seductive. She had sharp incisors too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> Svengoolie [MeTV] brings up a lot of trivia about the movie playing and who's in it and such. That's neat.  He's a modern day throwback to the genre when local TV stations had a host showing sci-fi or scary movies late at night. Remember "Elvira" ? She dressed like Morticia Addams, only, more vampire like and seductive. She had sharp incisors too



I find him obnoxious. I liked Elvira, she had class.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I find him obnoxious. I liked Elvira, she had class.



There is no other than Alvira, I agree. Then again I was a young youth with hormones racing.


----------



## skilletlicker

Just Cooking said:


> Not certain if this is a petty rant... lol
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of very old shows are being redone..
> 
> The Gong Show, Battle of the Network Stars and others which have slipped my old mind.. Didn't like them then, probably wouldn't now..
> 
> I suppose the story writers have run out of new ideas..
> 
> Ross



Stumbled on this and remembered Just Cooking's post.


----------



## Just Cooking

skilletlicker said:


> Stumbled on this and remembered Just Cooking's post.





That's an interesting article...  Thank you... 

Ross


----------



## Caslon

huh?


----------



## Just Cooking

Caslon said:


> huh?




That was a sincere thank you for linking an article stating why the old shows are coming back.. 

Ross


----------



## Merlot

Watching Alaskan Bush People to find out Ami's diagnosis.  
Does anyone else watch it?  Seems like a lot of people hate it.  I think it's entertaining in a weird way


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> There are some fun summer shows to watch on TV...


We were hoping that CBS reconsidered the cancellation of "*Brain Dead*" that we *loved* last summer. Sure it was a political sitcom, but it skewered everyone so it was OK.  I mean Tony Shalhoub as a plotting, devious senator? Great!


----------



## Addie

Saul said:


> Not sure what bloodied children shows you are watching...



Let's start with "Law and Order, SUV." The majority of their shows are about children who have been severely abused, murdered, raped, kidnapped, etc. Sometimes it is about women being raped.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Let's start with "Law and Order, SUV." The majority of their shows are about children who have been severely abused, murdered, raped, kidnapped, etc. Sometimes it is about women being raped.


There's one. I don't think they're very graphic about it, though. What else are you watching?


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> There are some fun summer shows to watch on TV. We enjoy AGT.  Ok, so it's not "great tv", but we never fail to get some laughs and "OMG;s" now and then.
> 
> Hey, at our age, that's not such a bad way to spend an evening on the loveseat together.




I watch AGT as well but it's not as good as it used to be.    Now they mix in really dumb acts which obviously shouldn't have passed initial audition.   The seriously talented acts must feel insulted when they bring in these acts.   They're better suited for the Gong Show.

I also like watching The Voice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> There's one. I don't think they're very graphic about it, though. What else are you watching?


Sadly, I'm afraid that show might go easy showing the atrocities those victims suffer.  Real life isn't pretty, so any show showing real life shouldn't be glossed up. It's for reasons like that anyone who chooses to not watch something like "Law & Order: SVU" has sit-coms or 1940's movies to pick from. Don't like it? Move along...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sadly, I'm afraid that show might go easy showing the atrocities those victims suffer.  Real life isn't pretty, so any show showing real life shouldn't be glossed up. It's for reasons like that anyone who chooses to not watch something like "Law & Order: SVU" has sit-coms or 1940's movies to pick from. Don't like it?* Move along*...



And that is what I do. I know life is grim for some. But I prefer to live in the other half. I would rather watch an open heart surgery, than someone being murdered. It is just too close to home for me.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> *I watch AGT as well but it's not as good as it used to be. *   Now they mix in really dumb acts which obviously shouldn't have passed initial audition.   The seriously talented acts must feel insulted when they bring in these acts.   They're better suited for the Gong Show.
> 
> I also like watching The Voice.



In our opinion, Nick Cannon as host for AGT was half the entertainment for the show. I loved the humor and delight of that nutty lovable guy. Now, I  just wanna slap that "Diva" Tyra Banks, but that's just me.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Merlot said:


> Watching Alaskan Bush People to find out Ami's diagnosis.
> Does anyone else watch it?  Seems like a lot of people hate it.  I think it's entertaining in a weird way


I watch it but I'm pretty skeptical. I watch other Alaska shows and these people don't prepare for winter like everyone else. Then they have some excuse why they all have to move to town for the winter. Last season. The old man was sick. The boys could have stayed on the island. They didn't all need to go. I haven't seen any of the new season yet it's on my DVR. I usually shake my head and say this is a bunch of crap but I never miss an episode.


----------



## Caslon

Farmer Jon said:


> I watch it but I'm pretty skeptical. I watch other Alaska shows and these people don't prepare for winter like everyone else. Then they have some excuse why they all have to move to town for the winter. Last season. The old man was sick. The boys could have stayed on the island. They didn't all need to go. I haven't seen any of the new season yet it's on my DVR. I usually shake my head and say this is a bunch of crap but I never miss an episode.



I just don't like the idea of needing a bathroom break and it's a 20 yard walk outside a warm bed and it's -5 degrees.  Some of those shows about buying a beautiful wilderness Alaskan house are beautiful, except for the outhouse.  Piss pot excluded.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> We were hoping that CBS reconsidered the cancellation of "*Brain Dead*" that we *loved* last summer. Sure it was a political sitcom, but it skewered everyone so it was OK.  I mean Tony Shalhoub as a plotting, devious senator? Great!



I love Tony Shaloub. I practically cried when Monk went off the air and I did cry at that last episode.






Caslon said:


> I just don't like the idea of needing a bathroom break and it's a 20 yard walk outside a warm bed and it's -5 degrees.  Some of those shows about buying a beautiful wilderness Alaskan house are beautiful, except for the outhouse.  Piss pot excluded.



That's not as bad as the House Hunters in Alaska show I saw where the young couple was looking at a house wrapped in electric wire to keep the bears away. That one had an outhouse, too, I think. So what happens if you need to go in the middle of the night and there's a bear on your porch?


----------



## Caslon

rodentraiser said:


> I love Tony Shaloub. I practically cried when Monk went off the air and I did cry at that last episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not as bad as the House Hunters in Alaska show I saw where the young couple was looking at a house wrapped in electric wire to keep the bears away. That one had an outhouse, too, I think. So what happens if you need to go in the middle of the night and there's a bear on your porch?



I've used "latrines" before.  However, that other Alaska reality show about them building an outhouse built with some sticks and mud and moss didn't make me exactly feel secure about ever being comfortable using an outhouse like that.  Snakes in the outhouse.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> I watch it but I'm pretty skeptical. I watch other Alaska shows and these people don't prepare for winter like everyone else. Then they have some excuse why they all have to move to town for the winter. Last season. The old man was sick. The boys could have stayed on the island. They didn't all need to go. I haven't seen any of the new season yet it's on my DVR. I usually shake my head and say this is a bunch of crap but I never miss an episode.



Isn't this the family that were prosecuted for fraud with the State? They claimed that they were residents for a full year in order to collect the oil tax check that each full time resident received. Pirate used to watch it until  he read that. And it wasn't in a newspaper of questionable reputation.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yep that would be them.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Yep that would be them.



It makes  you wonder about the honesty of the whole show. The only thing it has going for it is the scenery.


----------



## Merlot

Farmer Jon said:


> I watch it but I'm pretty skeptical. I watch other Alaska shows and these people don't prepare for winter like everyone else. Then they have some excuse why they all have to move to town for the winter. Last season. The old man was sick. The boys could have stayed on the island. They didn't all need to go. I haven't seen any of the new season yet it's on my DVR. I usually shake my head and say this is a bunch of crap but I never miss an episode.


I'm like you, it's definitely sketchy but I still watch it.  I watch almost all the Alaskan shows when I'm not watching the house flip, cooking shows! I just wonder why a bunch of grown boys aren't out looking for gals.  Noah seems to be the only one interested.  They are all really weird for better lack of words. I could only imagine going out with Bear while he runs and rolls everywhere while you are taking a nice stroll.   I watch it for the entertainment!


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> I love Tony Shaloub. I practically cried when Monk went off the air and I did cry at that last episode.
> 
> That's not as bad as the House Hunters in Alaska show I saw where the young couple was looking at a house wrapped in electric wire to keep the bears away. That one had an outhouse, too, I think. So what happens if you need* to go in the middle of the night and there's a bear on your porch?*



That is why you keep a Victorian Chamber Pot handy. My grandfather who used to be called "Potsie" made the handles for those pots. My sister and I shared one of them when we were potty training the children. It went back and for between our homes. It was a very pretty one with painted flowers all over it.


----------



## Saul

Anyone else a big fan of the Anthony Bourdain shows?


----------



## Addie

Saul said:


> Anyone else a big fan of the Anthony Bourdain shows?



Pirate is a big fan of his. I enjoy him when he is covering our own country. But have very little interest is his foreign travels.


----------



## Kayelle

I like Bourdain too.....such a bad boy he is. I personally love how he expands the horizons of food around the world,  and don't quite understand why one would would be so closed minded to only be interested in only our country's foods.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I like Bourdain too.....such a bad boy he is. I personally love how he expands the horizons of food around the world,  and don't quite understand why one would would be so closed minded to only be interested in only our country's foods.



Very simple. At my age and with my health problems, I know I am never going to visit those countries. Nor do I wish to eat a lot of the foods he eats. And there are a lot of foods in this country I know nothing about or have tried. I would rather start at home first.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> I like Bourdain too.....such a bad boy he is. I personally love how he expands the horizons of food around the world,  and don't quite understand why one would would be so closed minded to only be interested in only our country's foods.


So true, Kayelle. I know we'll never get to any foreign countries, and that's by our choice. There is so much to see here in the good, ol' U.S.A. we still want to see. Therefore, travel shows featuring foreign food and culture are a big thing in our house. "Rick Steves" and "Globe Trekker" are two of our favorites. And Globe Trekker even visits places on our continent. I must have seen Bobby Chinn's segment on New Orleans at least three times!


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Very simple. At my age and with my health problems, I know I am never going to visit those countries. Nor do I wish to eat a lot of the foods he eats. And there are a lot of foods in this country I know nothing about or have tried. I would rather start at home first.



I'm trying to understand what you are saying Addie. I think you are saying your culinary knowledge is complete, and you have no interest in learning anything outside of New England cooking? Am I right?


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I like Bourdain too.....such a bad boy he is. I personally love how he expands the horizons of food around the world,  and don't quite understand why one would would be so closed minded to only be interested in only our country's foods.


Ditto


----------



## Saul

Tonight I was in the mood for mystery so I watched Monk, Psych, and Walker Texas Ranger.  These are three of my favorite shows.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We watched DVR'd cooking shows Saturday afternoon after we got back from grocery shopping.  There was a "The Incredible Dr. Pol" marathon on NatGeo Wild Saturday afternoon/evening so I recorded that and we watched it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*"Waiting for God"*

Back in the "Petty Vents" thread, *Mad Cook* had mentioned an old British sitcom called "Waiting for God". When I read the blurb describing it, Himself said he was willing to check it out. We watched the first three episodes of Season One tonight and had to stop. We were laughing so hard we figured our hearts needed to take a break!

*Mad Cook*, you are right about Diana Trent. She is my hero, too! Thanks for mentioning this show. We are loving it! (And, generally speaking, I do not really enjoy British comedy. This, however, strikes a cord with this 66-year-old.  )


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Back in the "Petty Vents" thread, *Mad Cook* had mentioned an old British sitcom called *"Waiting for God*". When I read the blurb describing it, Himself said he was willing to check it out. We watched the first three episodes of Season One tonight and had to stop. We were laughing so hard we figured our hearts needed to take a break!
> 
> *Mad Cook*, you are right about Diana Trent. She is my hero, too! Thanks for mentioning this show. We are loving it! (And, generally speaking, I do not really enjoy British comedy. This, however, strikes a cord with this 66-year-old.  )



I told my son once when _Waiting For God_ was on that if the house caught fire, the firemen would have to just keep the flames away from me and the TV until the end of the show. The Brits hit is big time with this show!


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> I like Bourdain too.....such a bad boy he is.



Bourdain will join some in on some local's meal, then later on,  partake in something that trips him out.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I started watching the new show Snowfall. About how the crack cocaine epidemic got started. Its pretty good. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Caslon

Farmer Jon said:


> I started watching the new show Snowfall. About how the crack cocaine epidemic got started. Its pretty good. Interesting to say the least.



A show for those who didn't get enough of Breaking Bad and want more of the same.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Is anyone going to watch the new show on NBC "Midnight, Texas"?  It's written/created by Charlaine Harris - the same lady who wrote the Sookie Sackhouse books, which were then turned into the "True Blood" series on HBO.


----------



## Just Cooking

I will search for that show... 
Thanks...  

Ross


----------



## Merlot

cjmmytunes said:


> Is anyone going to watch the new show on NBC "Midnight, Texas"?  It's written/created by Charlaine Harris - the same lady who wrote the Sookie Sackhouse books, which were then turned into the "True Blood" series on HBO.


I loved True Blood, I may have to catch this one!


----------



## Kayelle

Did anyone else see this heartbreaking audition on America's Got Talent? I can't stop thinking about him and his family. What a tragic loss of a young talented life with so much promise.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAYrh-x7UKo


----------



## dragnlaw

Did I mention this on another post? If so, pardon my repetitiveness.

I recently watched "Sniffer" a Russian TV series.  It was fun, I enjoyed it. 

Am now watching "Dicte" a Danish TV series. Didn't realize how many danish and english words were so similar! 

Both were in their own languages with English subtitles.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Kayelle said:


> Did anyone else see this heartbreaking audition on America's Got Talent? I can't stop thinking about him and his family. What a tragic loss of a young talented life with so much promise....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAYrh-x7UKo



I saw it, he also made our local news when the accident happened because of him making the cut on AGT.  I wonder if GG watched it also.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> I saw it, he also made our local news when the accident happened because of him making the cut on AGT.  I wonder if GG watched it also.


No, I missed it. I don't watch the show or local news. What a great loss


----------



## CharlieD

I started watching The Americans again. I still think they are making those Russian spies more likable than FBI/CIA and even regular Americans. 
One thing I like about this show is they hired real Russians to play Russians. So instead of  some American actor speaking with Pretend russian accent, they have Russians speaking russian and just have subtitles. That just makes so much more sense. I hate when they have people speaking Bad English, pretending being Russians, Germans or worse yet Chinese.


----------



## skilletlicker

CharlieD said:


> I started watching The Americans again. I still think they are making those Russian spies more likable than FBI/CIA and even regular Americans.
> One thing I like about this show is they hired real Russians to play Russians. So instead of  some American actor speaking with Pretend russian accent, they have Russians speaking russian and just have subtitles. That just makes so much more sense. I hate when they have people speaking Bad English, pretending being Russians, Germans or worse yet Chinese.



I love that show. Watched the first four seasons on Amazon Prime. Season five isn't available to stream yet, as far as I know. Looking forward to it. A lot.


----------



## Just Cooking

CharlieD said:


> I started watching The Americans again. I still think they are making those Russian spies more likable than FBI/CIA and even regular Americans.
> One thing I like about this show is they hired real Russians to play Russians. So instead of  some American actor speaking with Pretend russian accent, they have Russians speaking russian and just have subtitles. That just makes so much more sense. I hate when they have people speaking Bad English, pretending being Russians, Germans or worse yet Chinese.




I haven't watched that particular show but, I agree 100% about pretend ethnic speakers... 

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

skilletlicker said:


> I love that show. Watched the first four seasons on Amazon Prime. Season five isn't available to stream yet, as far as I know. Looking forward to it. A lot.



The next season is supposed to be the last. A lot of us are trying to guess what's going to happen. 


Somebody just posted all 15 seasons of CSI on Icefilms, so I'm watching them all over again. Today I'll binge watch the last 5 episodes of Season 2. I just saw a familiar face on S 2 E 17 - Aaron Paul made an appearance on that episode. That was only a couple years before breaking bad, but he seemed so much younger.


----------



## CharlieD

skilletlicker said:


> I love that show. Watched the first four seasons on Amazon Prime. Season five isn't available to stream yet, as far as I know. Looking forward to it. A lot.





That is where I'm watching it too


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The TV was going while I was doing kitchen work or hiding in the basement (it's my "Mom Cave"  ), so it was a few hours of "I know I've seen this show but I don't remember how it ends".* 


* AKA old episodes of "Law & Order - Criminal Intenet"


----------



## Farmer Jon

CharlieD said:


> I started watching The Americans again. I still think they are making those Russian spies more likable than FBI/CIA and even regular Americans.
> One thing I like about this show is they hired real Russians to play Russians. So instead of  some American actor speaking with Pretend russian accent, they have Russians speaking russian and just have subtitles. That just makes so much more sense. I hate when they have people speaking Bad English, pretending being Russians, Germans or worse yet Chinese.


I have about 20 episodes on DVR I have to watch.


----------



## CharlieD

Farmer Jon said:


> I have about 20 episodes on DVR I have to watch.



You know, I was wondering why in the world didn't I DVR the last season while watching the season 4? Want to slap my self now.


----------



## Saul

Walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Outnumbered*

_*Outnumbered*_ is another BBC comedy that has been around a few years and I'm just now hearing about. I'm 2 episodes into the whole of 34 streaming on Hulu, and despite a risk of losing membership in the Curmudgeon Club, I heartily recommend.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Did anyone see the documentary on HBO about Princess Diana Monday night?


----------



## Farmer Jon

I've been watching the preacher this season. Its dumb but I just can't stop watching.


----------



## Farmer Jon

cjmmytunes said:


> Did anyone see the documentary on HBO about Princess Diana Monday night?


Oh I wanted to but I forgot it was on!


----------



## Rparrny

Game of Thrones. 
Blacklist.
Outlander  (the Scot in me makes this one my favorite)
Sense 8 (I am in mourning at the cancellation of the show)
How to get away with murder.
Stranger things.

I watch these all after the season has completed with a few exceptions. Then I binge watch a bunch of episodes and get through a season in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CharlieD

Rparrny said:


> Game of Thrones.
> Blacklist.
> Outlander  (the Scot in me makes this one my favorite)
> Sense 8 (I am in mourning at the cancellation of the show)
> How to get away with murder.
> Stranger things.
> 
> I watch these all after the season has completed with a few exceptions. Then I binge watch a bunch of episodes and get through a season in a couple of weeks.



I missed Outlander. Did they ever renewed the show? Sense 8 was just a wee bit too much for me being that I am an old style kind of guy, one man-one woman.


----------



## buckytom

Outlander is a fantastic series. It's coming back in September for another season, Chuck.

I love the fact that it both follows history as well as is powerfully written from a woman's perspective.


----------



## Rparrny

CharlieD said:


> I missed Outlander. Did they ever renewed the show? Sense 8 was just a wee bit too much for me being that I am an old style kind of guy, one man-one woman.



They did renew outlander although it was touch and go.  

Sense8 was IMHO, the only show that had lesbians and gays in normal relationships with love scenes that were done more tastefully than others I had seen.  I got tired of seeing shows where every gay male is portrayed as a (and please excuse the bigoted terms but they are the only ones that seems to fit here) "flamer" and every lesbian a "dyke" and where sex scenes show no emotion other than lust.  I find that this just doesn't represent the gay community that I know.
And I just loved the little karate girl....lol.


----------



## Addie

Pirate and I have been on a binge watching of _Law And Order_ and their offshoots. The only one we won't watch is L&A - SVU.


----------



## CharlieD

Rparrny said:


> They did renew outlander although it was touch and go.
> 
> Sense8 was IMHO, the only show that had lesbians and gays in normal relationships with love scenes that were done more tastefully than others I had seen.  I got tired of seeing shows where every gay male is portrayed as a (and please excuse the bigoted terms but they are the only ones that seems to fit here) "flamer" and every lesbian a "dyke" and where sex scenes show no emotion other than lust.  I find that this just doesn't represent the gay community that I know.
> And I just loved the little karate girl....lol.




Ah, it went way past "normal relation". Group sex is definitely not normal.


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> Outlander is a fantastic series. It's coming back in September for another season, Chuck.
> 
> I love the fact that it both follows history as well as is powerfully written from a woman's perspective.




It was so long ago, that I am not sure if I finished watching 1-st or 2-nd seasons. How does the 2-nd season ends? Is it when she goes back or attempting to go back and that is where show ends? Help me out here please.


----------



## Rparrny

CharlieD said:


> Ah, it went way past "normal relation". Group sex is definitely not normal.



No...I agree but with some of the shows I like, it's part of the package.  I could live without it but if it had to be there at least I did not feel embarrassed or offended by it, where I have in many other shows that I now choose not to watch.


----------



## Rparrny

CharlieD said:


> It was so long ago, that I am not sure if I finished watching 1-st or 2-nd seasons. How does the 2-nd season ends? Is it when she goes back or attempting to go back and that is where show ends? Help me out here please.



If your last memory of the show is that of Claire leaving Jamie at the rock, my guess is you have only seen season one.  I don't want to say anymore than that cause season two is SO good!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just can't bring myself to watch Claire & Jaime on any sort of video.
I own each one of the Outlander Series books, first additions, 
and I have them in my minds-eye.
I do have to admit that I watched about 1/2 hour of the first
episode and turned it off, never to return.


As to TV watching, I saw this on Face Book this morning
and laugh my fool head off!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR-jIhwIfIw

*VERY* much looking forward to this new series.


----------



## Just Cooking

Its one of my favorite times for our personal TV watching..

Televised Little League baseball championships starts today.. We enjoyed Little League Softball Championships a week ago and the College Softball World Series is soon, with College Baseball World Series Championship to follow... 

We really enjoy the sportsmanship of young people playing ball.. Few egos and great baseball.. 

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Rparrny said:


> If your last memory of the show is that of Claire leaving Jamie at the rock, my guess is you have only seen season one.  I don't want to say anymore than that cause season two is SO good!



No-no, she is at the rock attempting to go back into the past. I think, if I remember correctly her daughter is there too.


----------



## medtran49

I had to get the books because I couldn't stand not knowing where the story was going.  Now I'm wishing she'd hurry up and publish another book (George RR Martin too).  But, with that said, can't wait to see the books come to life again in season 3.


----------



## Rparrny

CharlieD said:


> No-no, she is at the rock attempting to go back into the past. I think, if I remember correctly her daughter is there too.



Okay, that was the finale of season two...you are up to date.


----------



## Kayelle

Ok guys, where are you watching Outlander? Netflix doesn't have it available for streaming...


----------



## Rparrny

Kayelle said:


> Ok guys, where are you watching Outlander? Netflix doesn't have it available for streaming...



It's Starz, which is now linked to Amazon so my guess is you can only get past seasons from Amazon.


----------



## CharlieD

Rparrny said:


> Okay, that was the finale of season two...you are up to date.





Thank you


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Ok guys, where are you watching Outlander? Netflix doesn't have it available for streaming...





I was watching on Cable.


----------



## Merlot

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I just can't bring myself to watch Claire & Jaime on any sort of video.
> I own each one of the Outlander Series books, first additions,
> and I have them in my minds-eye.
> I do have to admit that I watched about 1/2 hour of the first
> episode and turned it off, never to return.
> 
> 
> As to TV watching, I saw this on Face Book this morning
> and laugh my fool head off!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR-jIhwIfIw
> 
> *VERY* much looking forward to this new series.


Oh!  How exciting, I love love love Sheldon


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Merlot said:


> Oh!  How exciting, I love love love Sheldon



Right?!


----------



## Merlot

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Right?!



How can you not?  But.... I'll be missing the real Sheldon on this one!


----------



## skilletlicker

*Game of Thrones*

I started watching this show twice before and just never got into it; only watched a two or three episodes. Couple months ago I tried again and after half a dozen hours got well and truly hooked. Just watched the season 7 finale; about 60 hours of very, very good TV. Can hardly wait for season 8.


----------



## Cheryl J

I might be the only person on the planet who has never watched G of T and Walking Dead.   I'm looking forward to the return of Grey's Anatomy (watched it since day one), and Designated Survivor - just because I love Kiefer.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> I might be the only person on the planet who has never watched G of T and Walking Dead.   I'm looking forward to the return of Grey's Anatomy (watched it since day one), and Designated Survivor - just because I love Kiefer.





Neither SO nor I have either.


----------



## Katie H

Cheryl J said:


> I might be the only person on the planet who has never watched G of T and Walking Dead.   I'm looking forward to the return of Grey's Anatomy (watched it since day one), and Designated Survivor - just because I love Kiefer.



Neither Glenn nor I have seen any of those four programs.  Also weren't taken in with _Downton Abbey
	
	




		Code:
	



._  None of those rang our chimes.

As far as TV viewing goes, we are definitely NOT reality show aficionados and will darned near do anything not to watch one.  Our real life is our own reality, we watch TV for escapism.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm with you on that one, *Katie*! Cop/Forensic dramas are about all I enjoy anymore. Used to watch sitcoms regularly until they REALLY amped the laugh track so much.  If it's funny, I can laugh without encouragement. If you need to hype the laughter, I'm guessing it wasn't that funny to begin with.



Cheryl J said:


> I might be the only person on the planet who has never watched G of T and Walking Dead.   I'm looking forward to the return of Grey's Anatomy (watched it since day one), and Designated Survivor - just because I love Kiefer.


Nope, Nope, Nope and...really tried to keep up with Designated Survivor. Good acting and story line. Just seems like Himself and I always forgot it was on...until it was over. With just an antenna and no recording device, we have to catch most shows when they come around. If we miss them, oh well!


----------



## buckytom

Outlander starts up again next Sunday, and the premier of Seth McFarlane's Orville is at the same time. 

Then, Ken Burns' Viet Nam starts the Sunday after.

The DVRs are gonna get a lot of work.


----------



## Cheryl J

I like Ken Burn's documentaries, he does them really well.  I think the last one I watched was the Dust Bowl series. My grandparents tried to make a living during that era and ended up moving west to work in apple orchards. I'll be watching the Vietnam series as well. 

Those are what I seem to gravitate to...I also like NatGeo, Travel Channel....those types of shows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Outlander starts up again next Sunday, and the premier of Seth McFarlane's Orville is at the same time.
> 
> Then, Ken Burns' Viet Nam starts the Sunday after.
> 
> The DVRs are gonna get a lot of work.



The new Star Trek Discovery starts at the same time...we will be watching Orville.


----------



## buckytom

Darn, I didn't realize that Star Trek was at the same time.

I'm going to have to try to record and watch that at work.


----------



## buckytom

OK, I just looked it up, and Star Trek: Discovery starts on Sept. 24th.

The first two episodes will be shown on CBS tv and on tbe CBS streaming service called CBS All Access, then the rest of the episodes will  he available through streaming (for a fee).
It will be available on Netflix outside of the U.

I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for another streaming service. I already pay for premium cable, Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon.

Plus, I should be able to see this one at work.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cheryl J said:


> I might be the only person on the planet who has never watched G of T and Walking Dead...





Andy M. said:


> Neither SO nor I have either.



I'm in that club, too. I like sci-fi, but am not into the fantasy/horror genres.



buckytom said:


> OK, I just looked it up, and Star Trek: Discovery starts on Sept. 24th.
> 
> The first two episodes will be shown on CBS tv and on tbe CBS streaming service called CBS All Access, then the rest of the episodes will  he available through streaming (for a fee).
> It will be available on Netflix outside of the U.
> 
> I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for another streaming service. I already pay for premium cable, Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon.


I don't have cable, so I rely on the streaming services, as well as an antenna to pick up local sports. I have Hulu and Amazon, but no Netflix.

I also signed up for the CBS service earlier this year, so I'm absolutely planning to watch the new Trek series. The Orville looks good, too. I should be able to watch that on Hulu, I would think, since they carry Fox shows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> OK, I just looked it up, and Star Trek: Discovery starts on Sept. 24th.
> 
> The first two episodes will be shown on CBS tv and on tbe CBS streaming service called CBS All Access, then the rest of the episodes will  he available through streaming (for a fee).
> It will be available on Netflix outside of the U.
> 
> I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for another streaming service. I already pay for premium cable, Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon.
> 
> Plus, I should be able to see this one at work.



Thanks for the correct info, Bucky.  It's what I get for not paying attention to the TV ads and listening to Shrek.


----------



## Caslon

Star Trek the Next Generation was the successor to Star Trek the original series. 

A few TNG episodes were ok.  Only a few.

After Star Trek TNG...the spinoffs were laughable.  Absolute Hollywood factory crap.

Here's hoping.


----------



## skilletlicker

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm in that club, too. I like sci-fi, but am not into the fantasy/horror genres.
> 
> 
> I don't have cable, so I rely on the streaming services, as well as an antenna to pick up local sports. I have Hulu and Amazon, but no Netflix.
> 
> I also signed up for the CBS service earlier this year, so I'm absolutely planning to watch the new Trek series. The Orville looks good, too. I should be able to watch that on Hulu, I would think, since they carry Fox shows.



According to this, The Orville will definitely be on Hulu. I'll have to wait for the new Star Trek. Can't bring myself to pay for CBS All Access. I do love the networks that stream last few episodes of their current shows for free. Really hope CBS continues to do so. I'm counting on buckytom to pass that on to Leslie Moonves next time they have lunch.

But that's not why I dropped by.

Stumbled on this homage to Diana Rigg:Diana Rigg Simply Irresistible
The Avengers were on TV from 1961 through 1969. I was only able to watch the first few seasons, but in the words of the song, she gave me, and a lot of boys my age, "feelings that we never felt before."
Only found one full episode of The Avengers on YouTube but all of seasons 2 and 4, 1962 and 1965, are streaming free on DailyMotion.com. I'm going to take time out to remember my pubescent youth by watching them there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Check with your library system, *skilletlicker*. Our library sharing system had about five different listings for the old 1960's series. You might have more luck at the library than at Youtube.


----------



## CharlieD

Just finished watching season premier of Outlander. I don't understand why they went back again. 
And one thing I really do not like is when these shows start dabbling into politics.


----------



## CharlieD

Caslon said:


> Star Trek the Next Generation was the successor to Star Trek the original series.
> 
> A few TNG episodes were ok.  Only a few.
> 
> After Star Trek TNG...the spinoffs were laughable.  Absolute Hollywood factory crap.
> 
> Here's hoping.



I'm sorry, but allow me to disagree. New Generation was great, and as it went on it got better and better. As the matter of fact, by far better than the original. Deep Space 9 was ok, the rest I have to agree with you.


----------



## buckytom

I was looking around Netflix last night and found a strangely funny series called Norsemen.

It's really dry, oddball humor about Vikings (with some unnecessary vulgar jokes mixed in) along the lines of movies from the comedy troupe that made Best in Show, Spinal Tap, and A Mighty Wind.

It seems stupid at first, but it grows on you. Plus, I love the Scandinavian accents.


----------



## Southern Dad

Current shows that I am following are:
The Guest Book
Humans
Designated Survivor
Orange is the New Black
The Last Man on Earth
Better Call Saul
Big Bang Theory
3rd Rock from the Sun
Once Upon a Time

Great classics that I could watch over and over again include:
M*A*S*H
Night Court
Cheers
That 70's Show
How I Met Your Mother
Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was extremely disappointed last night!
Back in the day, I really liked Will & Grace on NBC.
When I saw that that they were reviving the show, 
I marked my calendar and found the correct channel
feed and time to watch while we were out of town.
DH and I watched _*maybe*_ 5 minutes of it, 
and then turned the television off in disgust.
Very sad, very sad.
Maybe that's why I don't watch the "ABC" networks anymore.
Having been without cable/satellite TV for so long and
learning about streaming shows that really want to watch, 
we just might cancel our account with our provider.
The majority of the channels that are offered in 
the various packages offered, we don't watch.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> The majority of the channels that are offered in
> the various packages offered, we don't watch.



Its a dilemma.. We have a 2nd tier package with our provider, only because I have to do so in order to pick up 2 racing channels not offered on the smaller package..

I know it can't be done and I know why it can't be done but, I would so like a cable provider which allows choosing a few stations to watch.. We have, probably 150 channels of which I have only 27 bookmarked in my favorites list.. Of the 27 we only watch about 10 with any frequency.. 
It would be so great if we could opt for, something like 5 channels for 25 or 30 dollars... I know I could pare down my list, with little problem..

Ross


----------



## skilletlicker

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was extremely disappointed last night!
> Back in the day, I really liked Will & Grace on NBC.
> When I saw that that they were reviving the show,
> I marked my calendar and found the correct channel
> feed and time to watch while we were out of town.
> DH and I watched _*maybe*_ 5 minutes of it,
> and then turned the television off in disgust.
> Very sad, very sad.
> Maybe that's why I don't watch the "ABC" networks anymore.


I sympathize with you. Awful to look forward to something so much and be so disappointed. Personally, I was a little letdown but maybe not for the same reasons. Seemed to me the new show was exactly the same as the old one.
Except:

First, the characters were 25 years older but hadn't matured at all. What's funny or endearing for 20-somethings is often just sad for adults in their mid-50s.
Second, our societal acceptance of openly gay people has changed completely since the show originally aired. In 1998 the subject matter was still slightly taboo. That was the underlying comedic device of the show and the reason why a dozen or more homosexual double entendres in a 20-minute episode, week after week, didn't seem so annoyingly repetitive. The repetition of that theme was the shtick. In 2017 most people have little or no reservations about the subject and for that reason, it just isn't as funny anymore.
The Amos 'n' Andy TV show ended in 1955. I enjoyed the reruns in the late 50s. By the mid-60s it wasn't as funny to nearly as many people and was becoming offensive to an increasing number. Sadly, since Will & Grace seems determined to keep the same attitudes despite changes in the broader culture, I suspect it might be on a similar arc.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Having been without cable/satellite TV for so long and learning about streaming shows that really want to watch,
> we just might cancel our account with our provider.
> The majority of the channels that are offered in
> the various packages offered, we don't watch.


I don't have a cable or satellite package. Instead, for the moment, I rely on broadcast TV supplemented by free streams from the networks, and subscriptions to Amazon Prime, Hulu Plus, and Netflix.
I do feel nostalgia for the days when "everybody" watched Disney on Sunday and Gunsmoke on Tuesday but I think there are a lot more good shows nowadays.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Its a dilemma.. We have a 2nd tier package with our provider, only because I have to do so in order to pick up 2 racing channels not offered on the smaller package..
> 
> I know it can't be done and I know why it can't be done but, I would so like a cable provider which allows choosing a few stations to watch.. We have, probably 150 channels of which I have only 27 bookmarked in my favorites list.. Of the 27 we only watch about 10 with any frequency..
> *It would be so great if we could opt for, something like 5 channels for 25 or 30 dollars... I know I could pare down my list, with little problem..*
> 
> Ross



This, unfortunately will not happen in our lifetimes.
Having worked in the industry for some time, bundling is the norm and will not change.  It easier and more profitable for the prover.



skilletlicker said:


> I sympathize with you. Awful to look forward to something so much and be so disappointed. Personally, I was a little letdown but maybe not for the same reasons. Seemed to me the new show was exactly the same as the old one.
> Except:
> 
> First, the characters were 25 years older but hadn't matured at all. What's funny or endearing for 20-somethings is often just sad for adults in their mid-50s.
> Second, our societal acceptance of openly gay people has changed completely since the show originally aired. In 1998 the subject matter was still slightly taboo. That was the underlying comedic device of the show and the reason why a dozen or more homosexual double entendres in a 20-minute episode, week after week, didn't seem so annoyingly repetitive. The repetition of that theme was the shtick. In 2017 most people have little or no reservations about the subject and for that reason, it just isn't as funny anymore.
> The Amos 'n' Andy TV show ended in 1955. I enjoyed the reruns in the late 50s. By the mid-60s it wasn't as funny to nearly as many people and was becoming offensive to an increasing number. Sadly, since Will & Grace seems determined to keep the same attitudes despite changes in the broader culture, I suspect it might be on a similar arc.
> 
> 
> I don't have a cable or satellite package. Instead, for the moment, *I rely on broadcast TV supplemented by free streams* from the networks, and subscriptions to Amazon Prime, Hulu Plus, and Netflix.
> *I do feel nostalgia for the days when "everybody" watched Disney on Sunday and Gunsmoke on Tuesday* but I think there are a lot more good shows nowadays.



Yeah, we started doing the same thing little more than a year ago.  Streaming is the new norm and I can see cable and satellite going by the way side.
And I agree with you about feeling nostalgic, I loved Lawrence Welk too


----------



## buckytom

skilletlicker said:


> I sympathize with you. Awful to look forward to something so much and be so disappointed. Personally, I was a little letdown but maybe not for the same reasons. Seemed to me the new show was exactly the same as the old one.
> 
> Except:
> First, the characters were 25 years older but hadn't matured at all. What's funny or endearing for 20-somethings is often just sad for adults in their mid-50s.
> Second, our societal acceptance of openly gay people has changed completely since the show originally aired. In 1998 the subject matter was still slightly taboo. That was the underlying comedic device of the show and the reason why a dozen or more homosexual double entendres in a 20-minute episode, week after week, didn't seem so annoyingly repetitive. The repetition of that theme was the shtick. In 2017 most people have little or no reservations about the subject and for that reason, it just isn't as funny anymore..




Well said. Actually, I think the opposite might be funny today. Something like a show about a humble, conservative, mid-western family living in a flamboyantly gay neighborhood in NYC or San Fran.


Btw, if anyone's interested, I believe I can get a 20% discount to CBS All Access for them. I got a free membership (with limited commercials), and they extended it to include a discount to "friends and family".


----------



## CharlieD

Star Trek is sure a disappointment. I am not paying more money to watch yet another show when I am already paying for cable and Netflix.


----------



## Caslon

Star Trek Discovery?   Hollywood factory crap.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Caslon said:


> Star Trek Discovery?   Hollywood factory crap.



Right. Based on what you've said earlier in the thread, I highly doubt you've watched it past the first setup episode that aired on regular CBS. If you even watched that one. 

I've watched it all the way up to episode 3 now. There are a lot of things I like about it (and a few things I don't). Hopefully it will continue to get more interesting as time goes on.

On the like list:


Unlike other Star Trek series, Discovery (so far) has a story line that continues from episode to episode.
The main character is a flawed former first officer, rather than the perfect captain types of the past.
They've finally introduced some more interesting alien species. The Saru character is one that we haven't seen on any of the previous series. And he's played believably by an actor named Doug Jones, who also did a great job in "Hellboy" and "Pan's Labyrinth."
Episode 3 is where things start to get kind of interesting. That's all I'll say.

Things I don't like:


I'm a little miffed they decided to give Klingons a makeover.
Considering the timeline of the show is supposedly before the original series, it seems weird that the technology feels more advance than in those episodes. For example, they can do site-to-site transports and have long-range holographic communication capability. Kirk had none of that stuff. Neither did Picard, for that matter.

I'll keep watching for a while. Hopefully they don't take it way over the top - the downfall of too many series I've started to watch and then lost interest in.


----------



## CharlieD

Can somebody please explain to me what is going on Outlander? I can’t understand. It is as if second season did not exist


----------



## CharlieD

CharlieD said:


> Can somebody please explain to me what is going on Outlander? I can’t understand. It is as if second season did not exist





I’m totally lost.


----------



## Caslon

Key and Peel is funny sometimes.  One episode mimics an entire newscast with each reporter coming from a subtlety  fist raised perspective. 

Now that I find funny!


----------



## Cheryl J

Has anyone else been watching *Ten Days In The Valley? *

Stars Kyra Sedgwick...after 4 episodes, I'm hooked.  

ABC, Sunday nights. 

*Ten Days in the Valley* stars Emmy Award-winning actress *Kyra Sedgwick* as *Jane Sadler*, an overworked television producer and single mother, in the middle of a fractious separation. Jane's life is turned upside down when her young daughter goes missing in the middle of the night. And just like her controversial police TV show, everything is a mystery, everyone has a secret and no one can be trusted. _Ten Days in The Valley_, a thrilling character-driven mystery.....

It's a familiar story, but lots of twists and turns.  Kyra is FABULOUS in this series. 
*http://abc.go.com/shows/ten-days-in-the-valley/about-the-show*


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the heads up on this Cheryl. I haven't seen it, but I sure will. It sounds terrific.


----------



## Cheryl J

You only need to watch the first 4 episodes to catch up, Kay. LOL.  It's a good one, I think you will like it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> Has anyone else been watching *Ten Days In The Valley? *...


Haven't even heard of it, so I looked up what time it's on. 10:00PM. With football on CBS and their schedule being pushed back 1/2 hour, we're watching either NCIS LA (from 9:30 to 10:30) or Madame Secretary (10:30 to 11:30). No chance we're giving those up for a new show - we've been with each of them since their inceptions.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Haven't even heard of it, so I looked up what time it's on. 10:00PM. With football on CBS and their schedule being pushed back 1/2 hour, we're watching either NCIS LA (from 9:30 to 10:30) or Madame Secretary (10:30 to 11:30). No chance we're giving those up for a new show - we've been with each of them since their inceptions.


 
I hear ya, CG.  I think the only reason I heard of this new series is because I've watched *Greys Anatomy* since day one, and the previews aired during it. LOL


----------



## Kayelle

I DVD everything, and can record up to 4 shows at once so it doesn't matter what time anything is on. Ohh the luxury of watching something when I want, and FF through all commercials. There are actually 20 min. of commercials in every one hour show.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, I can only record 2 shows at once, but I certainly agree with you about recording whatever I can and fast forwarding through those darn commercials!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We either catch it as it comes around, or do without. We could view back episodes for free, except for CBS since they pay the big bucks to *buckytom* and charge a fee, but our tower computer still needs to be fixed. It's been a year and Himself still hasn't felt a need to spend the couple hundred dollars to get the parts. Since he's the one who puts in the most TV time, if he doesn't care, I don't care.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Has anyone else been watching *Ten Days In The Valley? *
> 
> Stars Kyra Sedgwick...after 4 episodes, I'm hooked.
> 
> ABC, Sunday nights.
> 
> *Ten Days in the Valley* stars Emmy Award-winning actress *Kyra Sedgwick* as *Jane Sadler*, an overworked television producer and single mother, in the middle of a fractious separation. Jane's life is turned upside down when her young daughter goes missing in the middle of the night. And just like her controversial police TV show, everything is a mystery, everyone has a secret and no one can be trusted. _Ten Days in The Valley_, a thrilling character-driven mystery.....
> 
> It's a familiar story, but lots of twists and turns.  Kyra is FABULOUS in this series.



Cheryl, I recorded the first 4 episodes from my DirectTV on demand, and we watched the first episode tonight. Both of us are hooked already!


----------



## Cheryl J

Wonderful, I'm glad you and Steve are enjoying it so far!  It gets better...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Is anyone else watching "Me, Myself, and I"? Himself watched it the first week and said that I HAD to see this new show. It is absolutely delightful! No interruptive laugh track even though there are genuine things to laugh about. If it's there, we don't notice it. It's a sweet show, we love it...and so it is probably doomed to be cut at the end of the season.


----------



## Southern Dad

DVR isn't available where I live.  Low budget municipal owned cable company and worse, I am outside of the city limits.  We get everything last.  I bought an HDhomerun and set up a Plex server on an old computer.  I love it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Is anyone else watching "Me, Myself, and I"? Himself watched it the first week and said that I HAD to see this new show. It is absolutely delightful! No interruptive laugh track even though there are genuine things to laugh about. If it's there, we don't notice it. It's a sweet show, we love it...and so it is probably doomed to be cut at the end of the season.



Haven't heard of it...will look it up after Tyler gets picked up!


----------



## Just Cooking

Times like this, I wish I was more technical...  

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm watching ER again from the beginning. Funny how when you watch an old show, how much you forget and how much you realize you missed the first time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> Haven't heard of it...will look it up after Tyler gets picked up!


In case you didn't get the chance (or forgot), it's on at 9:30 PM Monday nights, CBS. It's the only show I watch that night, but it's one I make an effort to see now that I found out how much I enjoy it. It's sweet but not sappy, funny without being silly - a good, old-fashioned kind of show. But modern. (Have I confused you enough yet?)


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> In case you didn't get the chance *(or forgot)*, it's on at 9:30 PM Monday nights, CBS. It's the only show I watch that night, but it's one I make an effort to see now that I found out how much I enjoy it. It's sweet but not sappy, funny without being silly - a good, old-fashioned kind of show. But modern. (Have I confused you enough yet?)


 
You know me all too well.  Thanks for the info, CG! Found it, and DVR'ed it.


----------



## TATTRAT

Lately, been enjoying these:

Parts Unknown
The Wander List
Last Man On Earth
Moltissimo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Major Crimes, final season starts tomorrow night!


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Major Crimes, final season starts tomorrow night!





Love this show


----------



## CharlieD

The more I watch Star Trek, the less I like it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> The more I watch Star Trek, the less I like it



I gave it two chances.  Not liking it at all and very disappointed with "The Orville".


----------



## buckytom

The Orville is terrible. It's just a really bad rip off of Star Trek. Like they collected all of the scripts that fans sent in to the producers of Star Trek that were rejected, and made a show with them.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I gave it two chances.  Not liking it at all and very disappointed with "The Orville".



I actually like the new Trek, for the most part. I'm six episodes into it, though. There are some aspects I don't care for, such as dropping the F-bomb. Not only is it unnecessary, but it goes against the grain of the Star Trek franchise and I don't think Gene Roddenberry would've approved. It certainly has a darker feel than its predecessors, too.

I don't mind "The Orville," although I have to totally turn my brain off to watch it. The most obvious problem is that it can't decide if it wants to be a comedy or a drama. Maybe it's a "dramedy?"

It has some funny moments. For example, there is one episode where the ship's navigator is trying to teach an artificial lifeform the nuances of practical jokes, and so the robot, in an effort to fit in, anesthetizes his shipmate in his sleep and amputates his leg. But not to worry - this is the future and doctors can grow new limbs. So for the rest of the episode you see the guy's leg growing back in various stages. That one actually made me laugh out loud.

I was really hoping the whole series would be more campy, but some episodes are trying to be serious, and those are usually the ones that come off looking like a cheap imitation of Star Trek, rather than a clever parody.


----------



## Steve Kroll

If "The Orville" seems oddly Star Trek like, it's also worth noting that several Trek alumni have directed episodes of the show, including Robert Duncan McNeill (Tom Paris on Star Trek: Voyager), Jonathan Frakes (Commander Ryker on Next Generation), and Brannon Braga (executive producer for Next Generation, Voyager, and Enterprise. He also dated Jeri Ryan, aka Seven-of-Nine).


----------



## buckytom

That's interesting, Steve. I didn't know that about Start Trek alum.

Although, it's more than oddly like Star Trek because it is a flat out copy of the exploratory spaceship thing, with aliens as both shipmates and enemies.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Is anyone else watching "Me, Myself, and I"? Himself watched it the first week and said that I HAD to see this new show. It is absolutely delightful! No interruptive laugh track even though there are genuine things to laugh about. If it's there, we don't notice it. It's a sweet show, we love it...and so it is probably doomed to be cut at the end of the season.


 
Watched one episode and just heard it was cancelled.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dang, *Cheryl*, Himself and I put the kiss of death on another good show.


----------



## CharlieD

Star Trek using such unbelievable technologies that it’s just too much. Spoars ? Also Steve is right, using F word where it’s not necessary is wrong as definitely not Star Trek like at all.
Orville in my opinion is a parody on Star Trek. And dromedy is a good description for it. You can’t watch it if you are expecting a serious show. It’s just goofy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dang, *Cheryl*, Himself and I put the kiss of death on another good show.


 
Isn't that annoying??!  There've been several series over the past few years that I've gotten involved in, only to find them cancelled.


----------



## Caslon

buckytom said:


> That's interesting, Steve. I didn't know that about Start Trek alum.
> 
> Although, it's more than oddly like Star Trek because it is a flat out copy of the exploratory spaceship thing, with aliens as both shipmates and enemies.



There's lots of money to be spent in the TV biZ.  "Let's re-do Star Trek, regardless of the lame spin offs previously".

All that's needed is enough to get to the next commercial break.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Cheryl, I recorded the first 4 episodes *(of* *Ten Days In The Valley)* from my DirectTV on demand, and we watched the first episode tonight. Both of us are hooked already!


 
AAAARGH!!! *Kay*...I was wondering what happened to this show and looked it up - it's on hiatus for some reason and *resumes on Sat, December 16th.*  UGH, I hate when they do that!!


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> AAAARGH!!! *Kay*...I was wondering what happened to this show and looked it up - it's on hiatus for some reason and *resumes on Sat, December 16th.*  UGH, I hate when they do that!!



I saw that too Cheryl.. Actually, all the shows I love are taking weeks off for a break. Grrr, what's up with that? They just got started again after a summer long break and they need another vacation?? Sheesh,  Before you know it they will be getting down to 10 episodes for the entire year like the UK does.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I saw that too Cheryl.. Actually, all the shows I love are taking weeks off for a break. Grrr, what's up with that? They just got started again after a summer long break and they need another vacation?? Sheesh,  Before you know it they will be getting down to 10 episodes for the entire year like the UK does.


 
Yep...I long for the days back when every new series started at the same time, ran for the same amount of episodes, and quit at the same time.  It's so hard to keep up with them now.


----------



## buckytom

TV as we know it is about to go away. Well, in the next 10 to 15 years, maybe sooner. It's all going into the cloud, available as a streaming input to a computer,


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> TV as we know it is about to go away. Well, in the next 10 to 15 years, maybe sooner. It's all going into the cloud, available as a streaming input to a computer,



That's okay, I have a large DVD Movie collection.


----------



## Caslon

Cable produced type TV shows will eventually replace ABC, NBC, CBS type prime time network shows.

The three major networks have been putting out umpteen forgetable shows.


----------



## tinlizzie

I heard about a series Stephen King thinks is very good.  I agree.  Its name is "Borgen," and it's in Danish with English subtitles.  Available as DVDs from Netflix.


----------



## GotGarlic

Has anyone else been watching Stranger Things? We just finished the first season this past weekend. It's really well done.


----------



## Addie

There was a show on tonight about "Robbie The Reindeer". Don't let your kids watch this. 
A slutty female reindeer lounging of a sofa with her breasts showing, some gay reindeer, and other characters that are very unsavory. Even Blitzen is evil. Certainly not suitable for young children. Not even suitable for family viewing.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Addie said:


> There was a show on tonight about "Robbie The Reindeer". Don't let your kids watch this.
> A slutty female reindeer lounging of a sofa with her breasts showing, some gay reindeer, and other characters that are very unsavory. Even Blitzen is evil. Certainly not suitable for young children. Not even suitable for family viewing.


Don't be a prude. The female reindeer have breasts, but they're covered in fur. You don't think young children are aware that women have breasts?

And as for gay characters being "unsavory," I really don't think you want to go there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Steve*, it appears that a lot of viewers were thrown for a loop when they viewed "Robbie" tonight. *"Fans Are Scratching Their Heads..."*



Addie said:


> There was a show on tonight about "Robbie The Reindeer"...


We watched college football all day, so I had to Google this to find out what you were talking about. Huh, did you know that this show is actually one of those fine BBC series that you love so much?  The U.S. version had all new audio, with American actors voice the characters. I guess everything isn't all "Downton Abbey" across the pond.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Steve*, it appears that a lot of viewers were thrown for a loop when they viewed "Robbie" tonight. *"Fans Are Scratching Their Heads..."*


Seriously? This isn't a new cartoon. My daughter has had the VHS tape since she was a kid -- along with other British classics, such as Wallace and Gromit. Neither her mom nor myself ever questioned the "family friendliness" of it. If you watch it, it's actually quite funny, and no more "dirty" than pretty much any Bugs Bunny cartoon from the 1940s.

Now that I read the article, it says this new version was re-dubbed using American actors. I'm not sure why they would do that. I haven't seen the "new" version, but these reindeer characters with British accents is one of the things that made it somewhat cute and charming.

Regardless, we Americans really need to relax and stop being offended by every stupid little thing.


----------



## Addie

Sorry folks. Just give me Rudolph and I'll be happy. I see no need to create new family members of the original cast of reindeer. This is definitely not fare for small children.


----------



## buckytom

The new season of Vikings starts in an hour on The History Channel.


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> The new season of Vikings starts in an hour on The History Channel.





Can’t wait


----------



## GotGarlic

Watching Iron Chef Showdown - the theme is The Feast of the Seven Fishes. Should be interesting.


----------



## Kayelle

Attention fans of *Call the Midwife* and *Last Tango in Halifax *(PBS)

Christmas specials will be airing for those shows so watch your local listings. 
Call the Midwife special will air on Christmas night for me.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Attention fans of *Call the Midwife* and *Last Tango in Halifax *(PBS)
> 
> Christmas specials will be airing for those shows so watch your local listings.
> Call the Midwife special will air on Christmas night for me.



Thanks Kayelle. Two of my very favorites of PBS shows.


----------



## Kayelle

Wow, something we have in common Addie! I love those shows too and can't wait for the return of Doc Martin. Will it ever happen?


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Wow, something we have in common Addie! I love those shows too and can't wait for the return of Doc Martin. Will it ever happen?



I do believe that the next season of Doc Martin will start after this present one is finished. Remember when Downton Abby was going for the final season? They ran the whole season seven from start to the finish right up to the very last episode. I guess they wanted to make sure we were all up to date. So the last episode of the season eight we saw still left us wondering how was it going to end. And it was pretty much of a disappointment. Very baby cereal papish. The last episode was the party and even the downstairs folks joined in the merriment. Cheers Everyone!

Well Doc Martin being Doc Martin, I have the feeling will continue to be  himself. Hopefully I hope the new season of Doc Martin will start at the end of the present season they are now showing. Hopefully only a couple more shows of the present season they are now airing. *THEN* the new season will start.


----------



## Caslon

Late Saturday nights I try to catch "The Outer Limits."  Rare B&W 60's sci-fi  tv fantasy show.


----------



## buckytom

Lol @ "rare".

I guess if you weren't alive yet when it was either broadcast on air in the 60s, or in syndication through the 70s, 80s, and 90s.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay...have you and SC caught up on "Ten Days In The Valley"?  Episode 5 and 6 aired last night, and I just watched them this afternoon.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Lol @ "rare".
> 
> I guess if you weren't alive yet when it was either broadcast on air in the 60s, or in syndication through the 70s, 80s, and 90s.


 
 I love *The Outer Limits* to this day, and record it whenever there's a marathon or I happen to see it airing on late night TV.


----------



## Kayelle

buckytom said:


> Lol @ "rare".
> 
> I guess if you weren't alive yet when it was either broadcast on air in the 60s, or in syndication through the 70s, 80s, and 90s.



At the risk of showing my age, I vividly remember the first color episode of *Bonanza *on our brand new, first in the neighborhood color TV. I think we had 20-30 friends in our small living room on their web weave fold up lawn chairs. It looked like a red neck movie theater.



Cheryl J said:


> Kay...have you and SC caught up on "Ten Days In The Valley"?  Episode 5 and 6 aired last night, and I just watched them this afternoon.



We watched #5 last night Cheryl, #6 is recorded and ready to go. Is it just me, or are the flashbacks really annoying?


----------



## Cheryl J

It wasn't just you, Kay....the flashbacks *were* annoying. I think it was because unlike most other mini-series, they took an unexplained hiatus right smack in the middle of it and thought they needed to refresh our memory. 

Episode 6 has fewer flashbacks.  It is a GOOD one, and sheds some light on connections between the kidnapping, the cops, and the TV show that Jane is writing.  

I had to watch 6 twice to pick up on some of the clues. Jeez...sometimes they mumble so much, or a clue is flashed so quickly across the screen.  I'm lovin' this show though, and am addicted to it. LOL


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> It wasn't just you, Kay....the flashbacks *were* annoying. I think it was because unlike most other mini-series, they took an unexplained hiatus right smack in the middle of it and thought they needed to refresh our memory.
> 
> Episode 6 has fewer flashbacks.  It is a GOOD one, and sheds some light on connections between the kidnapping, the cops, and the TV show that Jane is writing.
> 
> I had to watch 6 twice to pick up on some of the clues. Jeez...sometimes they *mumble so much,* or a clue is flashed so quickly across the screen.  I'm lovin' this show though, and am addicted to it. LOL



Holly cow, it's not just this show where they *MUMBLE*..it's every tv drama and I could go into a major rant about it!! Maybe I will!

No....the audience doesn't want to strain to hear what you actors are mumbling, for "artistic impact", especially when your lips don't move. Get it?
The directors are morons if they think mumbling actors add to the drama..they don't. Clear?
Pathetic productions.
My hearing is just fine, and the only help we have found is with our Bose Sound Bar Speaker that has a speech boost that helps some.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Holly cow, it's not just this show where they *MUMBLE*..it's every tv drama and I could go into a major rant about it!! Maybe I will!
> 
> No....the audience doesn't want to strain to hear what you actors are mumbling, for "artistic impact", especially when your lips don't move. Get it?
> The directors are morons if they think mumbling actors add to the drama..they don't. Clear?
> Pathetic productions.
> My hearing is just fine, and the only help we have found is with our Bose Sound Bar Speaker that has a speech boost that helps some.



Thank goodness. I am not the only one. I have been thinking that I was going "deef!" 

Kayelle, last night I took my pain meds early so I wouldn't miss my shows. Wouldn't you know it, I fell asleep for about ten minutes of the beginning of Victoria and again Last Tango in Halifax. But I was able to play catchup later on when our PBS station went on the loop.


----------



## buckytom

It's not necessarily poor production standards, or badly recorded audio, or even people mumbling (excpet maybe British TV shows, lol), but rather the problem is often that the show was recorded for playback on a 5 speaker surround sound system. The dialog or spoken words are separated from other sounds like music and other effects. Spoken words are supposed to be played on a separate center speaker. Unfortunately, if it is being played back on a regular 2 speaker system, not all devices downmix the audio back together properly. But if you have a 5 speaker system, try turning up the center channel. 

I have tinnitus something awful, so I often turn on the closed captioning to be able to understand what is being said without straining too much. Also, I just like to see how some words are spelled. Hopefully the captioner got them right.

I think I've read shows like Downton Abbey as much as I've watch them.


----------



## buckytom

Sorry, I misspoke. A 5.1 surround system has 6 speakers, including a subwoofer.


----------



## Just Cooking

buckytom said:


> I have tinnitus something awful, so *I often turn on the closed captioning to be able to understand what is being said without straining too much.* Also, I just like to see how some words are spelled. Hopefully the captioner got them right.
> 
> I think I've read shows like Downton Abbey as much as I've watch them.




That is a marvelous idea...  Especially for the PBS shows I love...Made me go, "duh on me"

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I suffer from, "What did they say?" disease. I can't tell you how often we hit the backup button on the remote to listen to a specific bit of dialog we didn't get.

Very quick research reveals there is a device you can buy that amplifies the speech from TV shows so you can hear it better.  There are also some sound bars you can buy that make voice more distinct so you can understand dialog better.


----------



## Steve Kroll

buckytom said:


> ...so I often turn on the closed captioning to be able to understand what is being said without straining too much. Also, I just like to see how some words are spelled. Hopefully the captioner got them right.


Good to know I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> SO and I suffer from, *"What did they say?" disease. I can't tell you how often we hit the backup button on the remote to listen to a specific bit of dialog we didn't get.*
> 
> Very quick research reveals there is a device you can buy that amplifies the speech from TV shows so you can hear it better.  There are also some sound bars you can buy that make voice more distinct so you can understand dialog better.



And even when we hit the back up button, we often can't make out what they said. That's when we resort to the closed captioning to figure it out. Some of the problem is most definitely with actors who mumble and don't know what it means to enunciate properly. 

As I mentioned earlier, we have the Bose Sound Bar, and it helps me some.
SC wears hearing aids. He removes them and uses TV Ears when watching TV.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> It's not necessarily poor production standards, or badly recorded audio, or even people mumbling (excpet maybe British TV shows, lol), but rather the problem is often that the show was recorded for playback on a 5 speaker surround sound system. The dialog or spoken words are separated from other sounds like music and other effects. Spoken words are supposed to be played on a separate center speaker. Unfortunately, if it is being played back on a regular 2 speaker system, not all devices downmix the audio back together properly. But if you have a 5 speaker system, try turning up the center channel.
> 
> I have tinnitus something awful, so I often *turn on the closed captioning *to be able to understand what is being said without straining too much. Also, I just like to see how some words are spelled. Hopefully the captioner got them right.
> 
> I think I've read shows like Downton Abbey as much as I've watch them.




Brilliant idea. Thanks.


----------



## Caslon

buckytom said:


> Lol @ "rare".



I suppose I meant, I like watching these ancient b&w TV shows on air at the time I'm on my couch, even tho I could buy a DVD collection of that entire show.     Oldies such as "The Outer Limits" (the original) and (One Step Beyond) don't air that much now. MeTV is the only one carrying the original Outer Limits. The only place I can  catch another  rarely seen TV show ("One Step Beyond") is on some local college TV station broadcast. Both these shows aren't as famous as The Twilight Zone and Star Trek, but I'm glad they're still on somewhere, late late. I still enjoy catching a good episode of each now and then.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

This past Sunday evening, after dinner, I was searching
for a TV program that Mom would like... y'all remember 
that she is spending the month of December with us?

Anyways, I just so happen to see that there were 2
new episodes of one pf her favorite PBS shows ...

Home | Last Tango in Halifax

It's a good thing too boy!
We would have missed that and Mom doesn't have
a DVR.

I watched the first 3 seasons on Netflix...


----------



## buckytom

I watched the American Masters documentary on Bob Hope last night. It was excellent. The rise of a great and natural entertainer, his service to our country, and then how he stayed around a little too long.

American Masters - A series examining the lives, works, and creative processes of outstanding artists.




There's also a good little video on PBS's Facebook page by Jacques Pepin, about following a recipe. https://www.facebook.com/pbs/videos/10156087110768675/


----------



## Kayelle

Has anyone else been watching the second season of "The Crown" on Netflix? I have a new respect and sympathy for Queen Elizabeth after watching the episode we watched last night (episode #6 "Vergangenheit"). What a shocking revelation...wow.

Both seasons have been well worth watching.


----------



## dragnlaw

*bucky* thanks! love the video with Jacques P.  Nice to know your own methods are supported by such a marvelous chef!  I'm forwarding this to a friend who keeps asking me to "show" her how to make gourmet meals...  LOL - I tell her to just follow the recipe but keep in mind you might have to make small adjustments along the way.   A pound and a half of mushrooms added to the sauce for veal scallopini in a dish for two...  "Mushroom Stew" with a piece of meat buried you just weren't sure what it was.  

*Kay* I binge watched all of the episodes over a couple of days.  Loved it! and then last night I watched a Tribute to the Queen for her 90th birthday.  The home movies they showed were fantastic!

Just a note: A girlfriend was really upset with the boarding school episode.  I don't know if many of you went to boarding school but I did. I can tell you it can be like that - most are just fine but like anything some are better, some worse.


----------



## Caslon

I saw this show just a day ago. Anyone catch it? ....A show about how a smooth talking guy who parlayed his way from one managerial job to another  got to  be a top adviser to a state governor.  He  didn't want to get any further, he got tired of doing it...  He didn't forge any documents...he pretty much talked his way thru. I laughed out loud.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I watched the American Masters documentary on Bob Hope last night. It was excellent. The rise of a great and natural entertainer, his service to our country, and then how he stayed around a little too long.
> 
> American Masters - A series examining the lives, works, and creative processes of outstanding artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a good little video on PBS's Facebook page by Jacques Pepin, about following a recipe. https://www.facebook.com/pbs/videos/10156087110768675/



I am curious. Johnny Carson once mentioned when asked who his least favorite guest was. He stated that it was Bob Hope. He would notify the network to tell Johnny that he was coming on. He had a special he was pushing. Without an invite. And it was almost impossible to get rid of him. He didn't like Bob or his pushy ways. 

Just out of curiosity, was this mentioned at all in the special?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Kayelle said:


> Has anyone else been watching the second season of "The Crown" on Netflix? I have a new respect and sympathy for Queen Elizabeth after watching the episode we watched last night (episode #6 "Vergangenheit"). What a shocking revelation...wow.
> 
> Both seasons have been well worth watching.


I will put that on my list.


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> I am curious. Johnny Carson once mentioned when asked who his least favorite guest was. He stated that it was Bob Hope. He would notify the network to tell Johnny that he was coming on. He had a special he was pushing. Without an invite. And it was almost impossible to get rid of him. He didn't like Bob or his pushy ways.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, was this mentioned at all in the special?



Not that I recall. But Carson probably deserved it. He was known for being bit of a tyrant on his show and in life, so it would have taken somebody huge like Bob Hope in order to boss him around.


----------



## Caslon

Johnny was a game show host turned talk show host.  Bob Hope was Bob Hope.

For any interested, I saw one Tonight Show (that aired way back, 1979?) where each of Johnny's guests laid into him.  He got royally roasted by each successive guest.  It was brutal for Johnny.  That taping is one of the tapings of the Tonight show that were mysteriously destroyed.  I caught it live way back.  OMG it was brutal for Johnny. They all totally brought him down to earth, even guest Diana Shore.   That whole airing was some "weird wacky stuff", from start to end (as I remember).  I don't suppose any of you caught that now destroyed taping of the Tonight Show?  It was awkward, to say the least.


----------



## buckytom

Darn, I wish I could have seen that show. 

Carson could make or break a comedian's career by simply inviting he or she over to the couch after they did their set, or not. Supposedly, it was all on his whim.




I've been watching the new Star Trek: Discovery on CBS All Access recently. It is excellent! As good, or may better than any other Star Trek series IMO.

Even if you have never seen or liked Star Trek before, this is a series that I can see a whole new generation of fans enjoying.


----------



## Mad Cook

We have a newish channel called Talking Pictures that shows old movies. Many of them are black & white including a John Wayne picture from 1930 which was on a few weeks ago. Last night they were running "Stage Door Canteen" (1943), a sort of flag waver about a forces canteen set up to entertain servicemen on leave bringing in "satrs" to sperform or otherwise help. It was very odd to see George Raft, player of violent thugs,  in a dish-washing scene! Most of them are hilarious for all the wrong reasons when viewed from a 21st century point but the other afternoon they showed "Enchantnent", starring David Niven and Teresa Wright. One of my favourites - a good old-fashioned "weepy". I had a good wallow.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I am curious. Johnny Carson once mentioned when asked who his least favorite guest was. He stated that it was Bob Hope. He would notify the network to tell Johnny that he was coming on. He had a special he was pushing. Without an invite. And it was almost impossible to get rid of him. He didn't like Bob or his pushy ways.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, was this mentioned at all in the special?


From what we've heard about Mr Carson over here he deserved Bob Hope!


----------



## Just Cooking

My daughter and SIL record a lot of stuff.... 
Last night we binge watched a BBC series called Land Girls.. I enjoyed that but then, I enjoy most all British offerings..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

It was a rare night that I ever missed the Tonight Show, but I don't remember the one you're talking about *Caslon*. 
Bob Hope never did a thing for me, but Johnny would crack me up nearly every night. 
He was a true comedian nobody will ever replace on late night TV and I miss him still. 
There's just no good reason to stay up late anymore.
July 10, 1972 I was watching while eating peaches and ice cream when I went into labor. I waited till the show was over to wake up my husband and leave for the hospital. 
Talk about a fan!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

OhMyGOSH!
Alex Trebek is off the air for a bit after having 
surgery for subdural hematoma after a fall.
I've watch Jeopardy! for ever and ever!!


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> OhMyGOSH!
> Alex Trebek is off the air for a bit after having
> surgery for subdural hematoma after a fall.
> I've watch Jeopardy! for ever and ever!!



I heard that too Kgirl, but he'll be fine and is expected to be back to work in mid Jan. My gosh I've always thought he was handsome and was a bit surprised to hear he's 77 years old. "Old Guys Rule" 
We never miss Jeopardy, for me it's always a lesson in humility but SC could easily win the big bucks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We don't watch Jeopardy, but I do know someone who was on the show! John was a five-time winner back when you got booted off the show if you won five in a row. I always wonder how he would have done if there was no limit to days back then.



Just Cooking said:


> My daughter and SIL record a lot of stuff....
> Last night we binge watched a BBC series called Land Girls.. I enjoyed that but then, I enjoy most all British offerings..
> 
> Ross


Have you seen "Waiting for God"? *MadCook* mentioned it one day. Now I'm not a big fan of British shows, but I do enjoy Waiting for God ever so much. I think it's because I secretly harbor a desire to be like "Diana Trent".


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> We don't watch Jeopardy, but I do know someone who was on the show! John was a five-time winner back when you got booted off the show if you won five in a row. I always wonder how he would have done if there was no limit to days back then.
> 
> 
> Have you seen "Waiting for God"? *MadCook* mentioned it one day. Now I'm not a big fan of British shows, but I do enjoy Waiting for God ever so much. I think it's because I secretly harbor a desire to be like "Diana Trent".




Love all the British/Australian TV shows!

Fawlty Towers
As time goes by
Dr Blake Mysteries
Miss Fisher
Father Brown
Keeping up appearances
Last Tango in Halifax
The Great British Baking Show

I know there's more, but I just can't think of them right now...


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> We have a newish channel called Talking Pictures that shows old movies. Many of them are black & white including a John Wayne picture from 1930 which was on a few weeks ago. Last night they were running "Stage Door Canteen" (1943), a sort of flag waver about a forces canteen set up to entertain servicemen on leave bringing in "satrs" to sperform or otherwise help. It was very odd to see George Raft, player of violent thugs,  in a dish-washing scene! Most of them are hilarious for all the wrong reasons when viewed from a 21st century point but the other afternoon they showed "Enchantnent", starring David Niven and Teresa Wright. One of my favourites - a good old-fashioned "weepy". I had a good wallow.



I just love to sit and watch old black and white movies. Heaven help anyone who talks to me when it is on. Commercial time only is for talking.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Love all the British/Australian TV shows!
> 
> Fawlty Towers
> As time goes by
> Dr Blake Mysteries
> Miss Fisher
> Father Brown
> Keeping up appearances
> Last Tango in Halifax
> The Great British Baking Show
> 
> I know there's more, but I just can't think of them right now...



And you forgot "Doc Martin". I am with you for watching the very same ones. If I see that it is made in England or Australia or even Canada, I will sit and watch it. And don't talk to me during any of those shows. I even have Spike hooked on them.


----------



## Caslon

Mad Cook said:


> We have a newish channel called Talking Pictures that shows old movies. Many of them are black & white including a John Wayne picture from 1930 which was on a few weeks ago.



I too have a cable channel like that, only it's affiliated with the local college here.  Last night they ran a 1938 Russian made movie called, I forget.  But it was a Russian made flim about a Russian prince in the 1400's who staved off an attack by German Teutonic knights and Tartars (subtitles).  Prince Alexander Nevsky was his name.  That 1938 Russian film got 4 stars out of 4.  I found it freaky weird neat to watch.

Hitler et al  no doubtidly  spat at the screen if they viewed it back in 1938.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Has anyone else been watching the second season of "The Crown" on Netflix? I have a new respect and sympathy for Queen Elizabeth after watching the episode we watched last night (episode #6 "Vergangenheit"). What a shocking revelation...wow.
> 
> Both seasons have been well worth watching.


We just started watching it this year, so we're still on the first season. Really enjoying it. It fills the void left by the ending of Downton Abbey


----------



## CharlieD

Caslon said:


> I too have a cable channel like that, only it's affiliated with the local college here.  Last night they ran a 1938 Russian made movie called, I forget.  But it was a Russian made flim about a Russian prince in the 1400's who staved off an attack by German Teutonic knights and Tartars (subtitles).  Prince Alexander Nevsky was his name.  That 1938 Russian film got 4 stars out of 4.  I found it freaky weird neat to watch.
> 
> Hitler et al  no doubtidly  spat at the screen if they viewed it back in 1938.



Movie was called Aleksandr Nevsky. Powerful film. One of the the great inspirational patriotic Russian films.


----------



## Caslon

CharlieD said:


> Movie was called Aleksandr Nevsky. Powerful film. One of the the great inspirational patriotic Russian films.



Germany and Japan could never have won WWII.  Both would have been over manned eventually. Russia is vast and had 10 times the population of WWII Nazi Germany. The USA had materials from sea to shining sea.  Case in point?


----------



## buckytom

Hitler most certainly could have won WWII, at least all across Europe. If he had just gone straight for Moscow instead of Stalingrad and the southern oil fields, the eastern front would have been won before Russian winter set in. And if he had not slept through it, plus allowed Rommel to bring his tanks up to guard both Calais and Normandy, we might not have been able to establish a beachhead in France.

The Japanese never really stood a chance, though. We cracked their secret codes even before Pearl Harbor, so we knew what to do at the Coral Sea and Midway.


----------



## Caslon

I admire what Russia is and that area of the world.  It includes many ethnic peoples.
During WWII, such a diverse courageous mass group of people that was.


----------



## buckytom

Yes, a lot of Americans don't know how many millions of Russians gave their lives to defeat the Nazis, far more than any other country. They even fought tanks on horseback. There's some good documentaries out now about it.


----------



## Caslon

Message from the generals to headquarters.

 Russia and that part of the world isn't  totally civilized yet and there are millions more than we have.


----------



## CharlieD

Nazis would never won the war in Russia. No matter where they went first. People were still fighting at the border towns even when Germans were by the Moscow. 
Napoleon is a good example. He was in Moscow and had to retreat from there. 
Sadly 27 millions died before it was overwhelming


----------



## rodentraiser

When you think of it, the US in WWII was actually fighting a battle on two fronts and was one of the few nations that ever did that and won. 

I'm watching the final season of CSI. Someone on Icefilms put up all the episodes (except the finale, of course ), but I haven't been able to view Seasons 14 or 15 until I got my new computer. So I'm almost to the end.

After that, it feel like time to do a Breaking Bad rewatch again.


----------



## kleenex

Starting *TODAY* and going on through this weekend only you can watch FOR FREE


https://www.amazon.com/Pilot/dp/B06...5786981&sr=8-1&keywords=marvelous+mrs.+maisel


Winner of two Golden Globes you get all of season one for FREE!!!


----------



## kleenex

I just finished watching the The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel show which was free this weekend only through Amazon prime.  8 shows for season 1 which is around 7 hours and 30 minutes with credits.

I could see why this was worth the two Golden Globe wins as it had some quality acting.  Good jokes.  Good guest acting.  Solid Costume design.

This show is about a housewife in the 1950s who decides to become a stand-up comic.

The show does leave us with a whole lot of stuff left unanswered for season 2 which was nice.

If you got the time watch the first episode.  It was worth it.


----------



## Kayelle

If you're looking for a show worth watching, check out this new PBS show with Ann Curry. We've watched it twice and we both love it. 

Making We'll Meet Again | We'll Meet Again | PBS


----------



## CharlieD

Oh my. i made a mistake of watching "Happy" . From Series info: "Based on the graphic novel of the same name, Nick Sax is a corrupt, intoxicated, ex-cop turned hit man who is adrift in a twilight world of casual murder, soulless sex, and betrayal. After a hit goes wrong, Nick finds a bullet in his side, the cops and the mob on his tail, and a monstrous killer on the loose. But his world is about to be changed forever by a tiny, imaginary, blue-winged horse with a relentlessly positive attitude named Happy. On their journey, they must contend with a laundry list of enemies including angry mobsters, ex-mistresses, ex-wives, and one very bad Santa."

I thought to myself with the cute cartoon character how bad can it be? Right? Wrong. It was so bad, wait scratch that it was so BAD, it was disgusting. I can appreciate some of the stuff described above. But it was so grotesk, the violence and the vulgarity was so unnecessary, it was absolutely terrible. Absolutely.


----------



## Caslon

I watched "Chernobyl Disaster: As We Watched" the other night.   The technicians were experimenting to see if they could keep the reactor going in the event of a power failure  to the plant (yes, a nuclear power plant needs outside power) by using the remaining RPM's in the turbines to provide the needed electricity to make a smooth transition flow of electricity  during a power failure.  They fooled around with that but backed out when things got too hot.  So...they quickly inserted graphite rods into the reactor to stop the test.  What happened next is that...instead of the rods shutting down the reactor as should have happened, the reactor got hotter and exploded.  I've yet to understand that part. Apparently, the techs dipped those graphite rods into the nuclear reactor too fast, or something. Obviously the cooling didn't keep up.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> I watched "Chernobyl Disaster: As We Watched" the other night.   The technicians were experimenting to see if they could keep the reactor going in the event of a power failure  to the plant (yes, a nuclear power plant needs outside power) by using the remaining RPM's in the turbines to provide the needed electricity to make a smooth transition flow of electricity  during a power failure.  They fooled around with that but backed out when things got too hot.  So...they quickly inserted graphite rods into the reactor to stop the test.  What happened next is that...instead of the rods shutting down the reactor as should have happened, the reactor got hotter and exploded.  I've yet to understand that part. Apparently, the techs dipped those graphite rods into the nuclear reactor too fast, or something. Obviously the cooling didn't keep up.



At the time of that disaster, I was dating a blue collar man. I also happened to be working for the engineering company that designed most of the nuclear power plants in this country. The person I was dating asked me a simple question. "How does the reactor produce power?" I got a large piece of paper and a pencil and drew a reactor for him so that he could understand it. Very simple. He was absolutely amazed that I knew stuff like that. From that day forward,  he called me "Little Miss Nuclear." But it also brought me down to earth. Not everyone is fortunate enough to have the education I had. And he was one of those folks. So from that day forward I no longer was impatient with folks who don't know what I know. And I stopped right in my tracks and no longer looked down on folks such as my blue collar man. I know how angry I get when someone looks down on me. That day was my "day of awakening." So instead of looking down, I try to educate. If someone is willing to listen, I am willing to educate. But on their level.


----------



## Andy M.

Has anyone else been watching The Alienist on TNT?  It takes place in turn of the century New York.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Has anyone else been watching The Alienist on TNT?  It takes place in turn of the century New York.



Right now I am hung up on the Olympics. But I saw the commercial for it and it seems like every five minutes. I couldn't tell by their commercial if it was going to be on TV or in a movie theatre.


----------



## Caslon

Andy M. said:


> Has anyone else been watching The Alienist on TNT?  It takes place in turn of the century New York.



I have not, tho I wish the Hollywood factory would put out something good.  Inventive, smart, appealing.


----------



## buckytom

I tarted watching The Alienist last night. I have no idea where I started as far as seasons and episodes go, but you know it's a good show when that doesn't matter after watching just 2 episodes. It was fascinating.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> I tarted watching The Alienist last night. I have no idea where I started as far as seasons and episodes go, but you know it's a good show when that doesn't matter after watching just 2 episodes. It was fascinating.



This is the first season and they are through four or five episodes.  It's the TV adaptation of a book.

TNT is showing an Alienist marathon Saturday (tomorrow) running all the previously aired episodes if you want to watch or record.  Also available on demand.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Ive been watching a show on Netflix called rotten. Its about all the waste in the food industry.

First episode was about honey. How china dilutes honey with rice syrup then filters out the pollen so it cant be traced back to china. They arrested some importers selling contaminated honey.


----------



## buckytom

Andy M. said:


> This is the first season and they are through four or five episodes.  It's the TV adaptation of a book.
> 
> TNT is showing an Alienist marathon Saturday (tomorrow) running all the previously aired episodes if you want to watch or record.  Also available on demand.



Thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love _The Alienist, _have not missed an episode.  I'll miss the marathon today, have to go shopping.


----------



## Caslon

Farmer Jon said:


> Ive been watching a show on Netflix called rotten. Its about all the waste in the food industry.
> 
> First episode was about honey. How china dilutes honey with rice syrup then filters out the pollen so it cant be traced back to china. They arrested some importers selling contaminated honey.



I've not heard of rice syrup, but genuine honey may be a luxury someday.


----------



## Just Cooking

We have been binge watching a Netflix series called "Longmire."
A Wyoming sheriff rebuilding his life after his wife is murdered..
Robert Taylor (not the one I grew up seeing in movies) Katee Sockhoff, Lou Diamond Phillips...  

Apparently there are 63 episodes recorded and we are on epi 13.. Midnight last night and I see more long nights ahead..

Love this show..

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm having an enjoyable Sunday inside today, puttering around the house and listening to concerts on *AXS TV.* 

I just watched the great *Peter Frampton* in concert - recorded about 2 years ago.  I can't even begin to count his hit songs - *"Baby, I Love Your Way"* will always be one of my faves.

Mid 70's. I was in love with him back in the day.



Here he is now, in his late 60's:  
 

 Here he is performing _*"Lines On My Face" *_from one of his recent live concerts.  Wow! He's even better now than he was back then! Way to go, Mr. Frampton!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgeDWDxGuIw


Frampton is over, Elton John is on now.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Caslon said:


> I've not heard of rice syrup, but genuine honey may be a luxury someday.


I never have either. They use to cut it with corn syrup but that could be detected. Apparently they haven't developed a test to detect the rice syrup. It was a very interesting episode.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> I'm having an enjoyable Sunday inside today, puttering around the house and listening to concerts on *AXS TV.*
> 
> I just watched the great *Peter Frampton* in concert - recorded about 2 years ago.  I can't even begin to count his hit songs - *"Baby, I Love Your Way"* will always be one of my faves...



Mine, too. The first concert I saw was Peter Frampton. [emoji813] the Talking Guitar. 
https://youtu.be/y7rFYbMhcG8


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Here he is performing _*"Lines On My Face" *_from one of his recent live concerts.  Wow! He's even better now than he was back then! Way to go, Mr. Frampton!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgeDWDxGuIw



Cheryl, I sure can relate to the title, *"Lines on My Face"* but not sure I understand the lyrics..
https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/peterframpton/linesonmyface.html


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, *GG*...his 'talking guitar' TalkBox!  That sure had everyone going crazy back then. That's awesome that you got to see him in concert.  The last concert I went to was in 1998, some friends and I saw Santana from a grassy hillside overlooking the Columbia River Gorge in Washington state. It was amazing. 

*Kay... *I could be way off, but the lyrics sound like a take on the pain of a husband finding out about a cheating wife, and trying to move on.  He *has* been married a few times....

I chose that particular video to post here not so much because of the song, but because I thought it showcased the best of his guitar skills in his older age. 

If you get *AXS TV, *Dan Rather has a show called *"The Big Interview".  *He's a good interviewer, IMO, and they are very interesting.  I watch the ones with the performers that interest me and delete the ones who don't.  Just watched one with Carol Burnett, and another with Loretta Lynn a couple of weeks ago.  Most are from around 2015, but I hear he has some new ones coming up soon.


----------



## Kayelle

No doubt about it, his remarkable talent has evolved. I loved one of the comments.."He's one bad a$$ old man".

Still handsome too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Karamu: 100 Years in the House*

We watched a PBS show about Karamu Playhouse in Cleveland tonight. Although the theatre has been around for 100 years, the original "social club" began a few years earlier as one of the Cleveland Settlement Houses. I remember my Mom telling me stories about her times spent in her neighborhood's settlement house learning to do hand sewing (which she never really caught on with) and performing in plays (hmm, do I see where I get that from?).

It was an interesting, albeit short, history and overview of how important Karamu was in the neighborhood. It became, and remains, one of the premier community theatres dedicated to advancing African-American actors, playwrights, and other creative artists in their talents.

If you're interested in seeing the show and it isn't listed on your TV schedule, you can watch it (about 25 minutes) via the PBS "Ideastream" link:
*Karamu: 100 Years in the House*


----------



## CharlieD

Is anybody watching Blue Bloods? I have a question about Danie's wife, please.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watch it faithfully every week, *Charlie*. The actress who played Linda Reagan, Amy Carlson, decided to leave at the end of her contract period rather than negotiate a new contract. I know how they wrote her character out of the story line, too, but I'm not sure if you want to know that right now. If you do, just let me know and I'll fill you in.


----------



## CharlieD

Cooking Goddess said:


> We watch it faithfully every week, *Charlie*. The actress who played Linda Reagan, Amy Carlson, decided to leave at the end of her contract period rather than negotiate a new contract. I know how they wrote her character out of the story line, too, but I'm not sure if you want to know that right now. If you do, just let me know and I'll fill you in.



What episode was her last one? I don't watch regularly, so usually just try to catch up to what I missed. Also which episode the house gets burned? 

Thank you


----------



## buckytom

I'm totally hooked on The Alienist. You know it's good when you look forward to getting an hour free to watch an episode here and there.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> What episode was her last one? I don't watch regularly, so usually just try to catch up to what I missed. Also which episode the house gets burned?
> 
> Thank you



Blue Bloods is our very favorite series..we never miss it. She was gone when the new season started in the fall. They never had a house fire on Blue Bloods, you must be thinking "This is Us"..another favorite of mine, although SC doesn't watch that.


----------



## roadfix

We’re watching The Voice right now...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CharlieD said:


> What episode was her last one? I don't watch regularly, so usually just try to catch up to what I missed. Also which episode the house gets burned?
> 
> Thank you


She appeared in the last episode of last season, then decided to not return before this year started to film. They eliminated her character by having a medivac helicopter crash while she was in it assisting a patient. Never showed that scene, just referred to it in an early episode this year.




Kayelle said:


> ...They never had a house fire on Blue Bloods...


Actually, they did *Kayelle*. The season 7 finale was Danny and Linda Reagan's house on fire after a drug cartel bombed it. The entire family was huddled together outside and fine. And then the start of season 8? *poof* Linda's gone.


----------



## otuatail

Well as this is a cooking forum I would say Saturday Kitchen, Marry Berry, Nigela and Lorraine Pascale
As for the rest. I love all proper comedy (old stle) Only fools, Dads army, Hall o Hallo, hi-de-hi, rising damp, birds of a feather.
Others are Frost and Morse.


----------



## CharlieD

CG thank you very much. Now I get it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> I'm totally hooked on The Alienist. You know it's good when you look forward to getting an hour free to watch an episode here and there.



The only show I make sure I am home to catch it.  It's just fantastic.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> She appeared in the last episode of last season, then decided to not return before this year started to film. They eliminated her character by having a medivac helicopter crash while she was in it assisting a patient. Never showed that scene, just referred to it in an early episode this year.
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, they did Kayelle. The season 7 finale was Danny and Linda Reagan's house on fire after a drug cartel bombed it. The entire family was huddled together outside and fine. *And then the start of season 8? *poof* Linda's gone.



How right you are about the fire CG. I forgot all about that part...old age sucks.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The only show I make sure I am home to catch it.  It's just fantastic.





I did not like the book (mostly because I had hard time understanding) and am not really liking the show, it is so dark.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, very dark.  But, I can't stop watching.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> How right you are about the fire CG. I forgot all about that part...old age sucks.


It seems like I can remember stuff like that, but wander the house looking for my gloves before I can head out of the house.  Old age might suck, but I suppose it beats the alternative. Not in any hurry to compare, though.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, very dark.  But, I can't stop watching.



I know, me too.


----------



## Caslon

I recently bought a used pair of vintage sneakers off eBay. First time buying used sneakers.  That same night I got them, The Sci-Fi channel showed an episode of the Twilight Zone where a bum in the alley takes the shoes off someone he thinks has passed out.  He puts on the shoes and instantly becomes the person who was wearing them prior to being shot dead in a hoodlum power struggle. He seeks his revenge but is thwarted and shot and dumped in another alley, only to have another alley bum try on those shoes.

The show ends as another bum fancies those shoes and is trying them on.  It's a Twilight Zone episode I saw soon after buying someone else's shoes off eBay.


----------



## Just Cooking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGZuzNm05do


----------



## Caslon

Now you've done it! 

The Outer Limits:
"There is nothing wrong with your television set."
"For the next hour sit quietly and we will control all that you see and hear..."

Control voice, you are soooo heavy.

For instance, at the end of one episode you said..."You do not know these men, you may have looked at them but you did not see them". "They are the wind that blows newspapers down the gutter on a windy night...and sweeps the gutter clean."

Heavy!

End credits: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fejp6uZySQ


----------



## Caslon

Another Outer Limits control voice epilogue:  "The Bollero Shield".  Read this summary of the plot first.

Richard Bellero, a dedicated scientist, is working on experiments involving sending laser beams into outer space. His father, Richard Bellero Sr., believes the scientist isn't strong enough to take over the Bellero business empire. In the meantime, Richard's wife Judith has more than enough ambition for the two of them. Richard, through a freak accident, reels in a being from another dimension with his laser experiment. The being has a small device that can project a shield that no force can penetrate. The alien at first wants to learn all about earth that he can and Richard cooperates. Judith, however, sees the alien and the shield-projecting device, as a means to power. While Richard is away, Judith first tricks the alien to deactivating his shield device then shoots the alien to prevent him from departing Earth. She removes the hand held device while failing to notice it was connected to a vein in the alien -- whose bodily fluid is the key to operating the device. This is the beginning of Judith's downfall.

Control Voice at the end:
"When this passion called aspiration becomes lust, then aspiration degenerates - becomes vulgar ambition - by which sin, the angels fell".

"We now return control of your television set.."


----------



## Caslon

"The Bollero Shield" opening, This episode almost resembles Dark Shadows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luT6bodz6dQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fejp6uZySQ


----------



## CharlieD

Watching “Americans” again. Last season. Some of the things the say and are just so stupid.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Watching “Americans” again. Last season. Some of the things the say and are just so stupid.



Charlie, what they are presently feeding us for television today is so STUPID. All the time I was in the hospital and rehab, even though we don't have to pay to watch TV, I simply never turned it on. My stupid silly dreams were more interesting. I even managed to get some needlework done and catch up on some reading.


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> Charlie, what they are presently feeding us for television today is so STUPID. All the time I was in the hospital and rehab, even though we don't have to pay to watch TV, I simply never turned it on. My stupid silly dreams were more interesting. I even managed to get some needlework done and catch up on some reading.




Could not have agreed more.


----------



## Caslon

I said it before and I'll say it again.  Hollywood factory crap (mostly).


----------



## Chef Munky

Caslon said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again.  Hollywood factory crap (mostly).



Those were great episodes of the Outer Limits.
We have a pretty good sized library of a lot of old tv shows,movies.

Ripped them all to our comp.It's      great to watch our own shows when were not at home.

Took 2 boxes of them to a the place where my husband was having his PT.
The patients ages varied. From the elderly who remembered the good old stuff to younger patients who likes some of the newer shows.

I noticed that they only had a few DVD's.Thought to myself    ("I'll fix that")
They were very thankful to have such a variety of shows.

My reasoning was pass it along...


----------



## Caslon

MeTV stopped showing the Outer Limits. Bummer.  I miss the all knowing all seeing Control Voice.


----------



## Chef Munky

Caslon said:


> MeTV stopped showing the Outer Limits. They should air One Step Beyond.



I've got One Step Beyond..

Just jump!


----------



## Caslon

Chef Munky said:


> I've got One Step Beyond..
> 
> Just jump!



The first season remastered?   Some cable should run it.


----------



## Caslon

The Cosby Show was recently taken off cable, put back on cable, now about to be taken off cable for good.


----------



## Chef Munky

Caslon said:


> The first season remastered?   Some cable should run it.



I'm not sure if the season 1 that we bought is remastered.The long term patients have the DVD's now.Still it's a great show.I had never heard of it until a few years ago.

Munky.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Any NCIS fans.  I've been binge watching for months now.  Up to season 11.  I'm mist way through season 11 and am starting to fade a bit.  It's getting too touchy feely, pc and less actiony.  Ziva leaving was a big blow.

I'll keep going, as I'm invested, but it isn't the same great show it was for the first 8 or 9 seasons.


----------



## Andy M.

Wait until you catch up with this season. Big surprise coming.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No kidding, *Andy*. 

*Vinylhanger*, stick with NCIS. The touchy-feely parts come and go, but there are some really good story lines ahead in your future. BTW, have you seen either of the other NCIS iterations? We like watching those two, too.


----------



## Kayelle

We gave up on NCIS several seasons ago, and never have liked NCIS LA.
We do like New Orleans though.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> We gave up on NCIS several seasons ago, and never have liked NCIS LA.
> We do like New Orleans though.


I stopped watching it several years ago, too. DH records both the original and the LA version. He watches them after I go upstairs to read. I can't read with all the noise from shooting and breaking down doors [emoji38]


----------



## Kayelle

One show we both really enjoy is *BULL*. As a Psych major in college, it's really interesting to me, not to mention how many times I've been a Juror.



> Dr. Jason Bull is the charming and cocky founder of successful  trial consulting firm Trial Analysis Corporation, where he and his team  of experts employ psychology, human intuition and high-tech data to  understand jurors, lawyers, witnesses and defendants, and construct  effective narratives to help their clients win.  Bull's team include his brother-in-law Benny, neurolinguistics expert  Marissa, former detective Danny, hacker Cable, and Chunk, who helps  perfect clients' appearances for trial. "Bull" is inspired by the early  career of Dr. Phil McGraw, who also serves as executive producer.]


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> One show we both really enjoy is *BULL*. As a Psych major in college, it's really interesting to me, not to mention how many times I've been a Juror.



So much TV, so little time. I have only seen couple, maybe, episodes and I liked it a lot, but don't seem to have enough time in a day to add another show to my list.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> So much TV, so little time. I have only seen couple, maybe, episodes and I liked it a lot, but don't seem to have enough time in a day to add another show to my list.



Charlie we record everything we like to watch. Sometimes we have lots of shows backed up in the que  for several weeks,and it's sure nice to have them ready to watch when everything else is re runs.

By the way, we really enjoy all the *"Chicago" *drams too...*PD,Med,Fire,* not to mention just about our favorite..*Blue Bloods.
*


----------



## Kayelle

Speaking of binge watching old TV shows...I recently did that with *"Parenthood"*.

What a truly wonderful series that was, and I was so sad when it was over.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Charlie we record everything we like to watch. Sometimes we have lots of shows backed up in the que  for several weeks,and it's sure nice to have them ready to watch when everything else is re runs.
> 
> By the way, we really enjoy all the *"Chicago" *drams too...*PD,Med,Fire,* not to mention just about our favorite..*Blue Bloods.
> *



Love blue Bloods.


----------



## Caslon

Selleck's big push broom mustache is just too much for me to handle, it's gigantic


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Caslon said:


> MeTV stopped showing the Outer Limits. Bummer.  I miss the all knowing all seeing Control Voice.


Can you get "Comet TV", *Caslon*? Himself was channel-flipping the other night, and I noticed Comet TV promoting Outer Limits. Maybe you can hear the Control Voice once again.


----------



## CharlieD

Watching "Americans", have a question.

Correct me if I am wrong. Mid 80's or so. Man wearing an earring. I thought it was not till early to mid 90's when men started wearing earrings. Before that it was common among gay people, not that there's anything wrong with that, just trying to understand if it is a blooper or not. On a separate issue of the same show. They finally are making russians look bad. Makes me happy.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Watching "Americans", have a question.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. Mid 80's or so. Man wearing an earring. I thought it was not till early to mid 90's when men started wearing earrings. Before that it was common among gay people, not that there's anything wrong with that, just trying to understand if it is a blooper or not. On a separate issue of the same show. They finally are making russians look bad. Makes me happy.




Charlie, my oldest son had his ear pierced in 1984and many young men were doing it. In those days, it depended which ear was pierced with the gay issue.


----------



## Caslon

It got to the point of whether a man should go pirate and put it on one side or the other, until it got to a point where they had earrings or gems put in both their ears, just to be safe and  with the times.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Charlie, my oldest son had his ear pierced in 1984and many young men were doing it. In those days, it depended which ear was pierced with the gay issue.



Thank you.


----------



## JustJoel

CharlieD said:


> Watching "Americans", have a question.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. Mid 80's or so. Man wearing an earring. I thought it was not till early to mid 90's when men started wearing earrings. Before that it was common among gay people, not that there's anything wrong with that, just trying to understand if it is a blooper or not. On a separate issue of the same show. They finally are making russians look bad. Makes me happy.


Gay men and pot smokers. There was some kind of code, if I remember correctly. Left ear for gay, right ear for pot?


----------



## JustJoel

We’ve been watching _Boston Legal_ reruns lately. Very witty show with an excellent cast.


----------



## CharlieD

Finally finished watching Americans. Not to give out ending, in case somebody is watching it, I'm just going to say I was surprised. And not in a good way.


----------



## Caslon

I liked how past History type channel  documentaries humanized past events by including visual dramatic segments along with the history.  I prefer that over the recent trend of taking it further and marketing a drama  series about past history,  with too much emphasis put on drama.  It's a  trend that was bound to happen.


----------



## JustJoel

I’ve been watching _Kitchen Confidential_ on Hulu. It’s very entertaining! Also on Hulu - reruns of _The Nanny and the Professor_, a take-off, sort of, of _Mary Poppins_. It’s like taking a trip in a time machine. I was obsessed with it when it first ran, haven’t thought of it in years. Just hearing the theme song brought fond memories, though, and I even was able to hum along. Memory’s a funny thing, ain’t it?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sure is a funny thing, *JJ*. You can remember something like that old theme song from ages ago, and then forget why you went into a room/in the pantry/down the steps to the basement - until you return to your starting position and then have that "ah HA" moment.


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> I liked how past History type channel documentaries humanized past events by including visual dramatic segments along with the history. I prefer that over the recent trend of taking it further and marketing a drama series about past history, with too much emphasis put on drama. It's a trend that was bound to happen.


 
I agree with you, Caslon.  My fave history documentaries are the Ken Burns series. He hasn't overdone the drama, IMO. I always DVR them so I won't miss any. I especially love when Peter Coyote is narrating - he has such a wonderful voice that draws me in and keeps my interest.  
Home


----------



## Caslon

A for instance is "The Vikings."   It's as if someone watched the History channel's presentation series of  "The Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire" , which, along with the history, showed some dramatic recreations.  Some Hollywood producers probably took note of that history channel series and dramatic scenes and said..."Let's increase those previously inserted historical dramatic scenes and make a  drama series out of it."  

I don't care to watch Rangor the Viking having a soap opera romantic liaison with some woman, while all the time pretending it's a cable series of some historical relevance.  Isn't that junk series "Game of Thrones" enough?


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> A for instance is "The Vikings."   It's as if someone watched the History channel's presentation series of  "The Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire" , which, along with the history, showed some dramatic recreations.  Some Hollywood producers probably took note of that history channel series and dramatic scenes and said..."Let's increase those previously inserted historical dramatic scenes and make a  drama series out of it."
> 
> I don't care to watch Rangor the Viking having a soap opera romantic liaison with some woman, while all the time pretending it's a cable series of some historical relevance.  Isn't that junk series "Game of Thrones" enough?



Those that make things happen in Hollywood, is that they never had history in their schools, so they create their own.


----------



## Caslon

Lately, there are a lot of cable documentaries that belong on the Travel Channel.


----------



## Caslon

I'm referring to shows like "Expedition Unknown" and countless other cable shows where all they need is a host/adventurer, one cameraman with sound, a slight  backround history teaser title, and the gall to call it anything else but a travelogue show.   

"Josh and the crew go in search of this or that (Finian's rainbow,lol)".  Hey! All they have to do is make it to the next commercial break. I feel ripped off, exploited, to tell you the truth. Cable is being flooded with these type of shows lately. There's barely any real documentary science or history behind it, just $ to be made.  I feel as if I've been reeled in.


----------



## Caslon

I admire the vast wetlands of Florida. Alligators that eat poodles on a walk. 

Others can fill me in.


----------



## Caslon

One issue facing cable viewers these days is the right to be charged a reasonably higher cost for those channels you want , without having to subscribe to a "package" of 17 others you never watch.

Then again, there's a legit argument as to why it is this way... ("that's how biz works, folks").  "If it weren't for that, we might all be watching only 67 channels."  ( Bruce Springsteen song, "67 channels and nothing's on).


----------



## Just Cooking

We decided to not subscribe to a TV package when we moved into our new apartment. We have Mediacom internet, which comes with network channels. We have TIVO and have been watching movies and TV series shows.


So far, channels that we watched previously are not missed as much as we thought they would be.


We are fans of college softball and watch as many games as possible, through out the year. We moved into our apartment a couple of days before the WCWS started. We hadn't missed that in 10+ years. 



I'm sorry we missed it but not sorry enough to add 100 TV channels we do not watch.


We will adapt and use what we save to enjoy a dinner out here and there.


OH... We have been binge watching TV series... Just completed 2 seasons of "The Queen" on Netflix..



Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, I kept the Internet connection and stopped the cable service.  I rarely turn the TV on and when I did, was watching movies I already had on DVD. Every once in a while I think, "Boy it's quiet in here."  I need to get the stereo connected.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I kept the Internet connection and stopped the cable service.  I rarely turn the TV on and when I did, was watching movies I already had on DVD. Every once in a while I think, "Boy it's quiet in here."  *I need to get the stereo connected*.




Until you do, if available to you, I'd suggest "Pandora". Its free and you can, easily build a group of music artists you like. 



Ours runs throughout the day, whereas silly TV programs were in the background previously..


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Until you do, if available to you, I'd suggest "Pandora". Its free and you can, easily build a group of music artists you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Ours runs throughout the day, whereas silly TV programs were in the background previously..
> 
> 
> Ross




Thanks, Ross.  I do use Accuradio at work, I should log in at home.  I find Accuradio a bit more flexible than Pandora.  Great idea!
PF


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I kept the Internet connection and stopped the cable service.  I rarely turn the TV on and when I did, was watching movies I already had on DVD. Every once in a while I think, "Boy it's quiet in here."  I need to get the stereo connected.



I'm pretty much the same way. I don't even have a television on the main floor of the house. Just a smart speaker for music. I do have a TV in the bedroom, but I only seem to turn it on most nights to put me to sleep. 

I also have one of those Roku boxes, which uses an internet connection to let me stream movies and video on demand. One of my favorite "channels" is something called Curiosity Stream. It's all documentaries. A co-worker of mine refers to it as "Netflix for Nerds."


----------



## Caslon

There should be a way that you pay for the cable channels you watch frequently, without those channels being placed in other "packages." Congress is still looking into that.


----------



## CharlieD

Caslon said:


> There should be a way that you pay for the cable channels you watch frequently, without those channels being placed in other "packages." Congress is still looking into that.




According to cable companies cable "a la carte" would cost significantly more. That is why they are offering the packages. Somehow I don't believe them.


----------



## Mad Cook

I only have Freeview. I can't see any point in paying extra, to watch even more rubbish. In any case most of the "paid-for" channel programmes find their way to Freeview eventually.

I like TBBT - and, yes, I even enjoy it's repeats! Old films, cookery programmes but not competitions (of any sort). I'm currently watching "Bones" and "Castle" (you can tell how desperate I am!), documentaries (mainly History) on BBC2 but sometimes the choice (on 70+ channels!) is so dreadful I find myself watching Ideal World and QVC - I am a lost cause!

For ten years I didn't have a television (entirely my choice when the old one died). My work colleagues knew this and when I retired they bought me a television because "You will need it when you aren't going to work every day". It sat on the floor in the entrance hall, still in it's unopened box, for 3 months until I got fed up with bashing my shins on it and succumbed.

I much prefer the radio - the pictures are better


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've watched the first two episodes of an ABC summer series: "Take Two". It's a bit like cotton candy for the mind - all fluff, no nutritional value. Sorta like a "beach read". Perfect for these hot, humid days.

Premise, in case you didn't click: Actress has melt-down, going through rehab, now shadowing an ex-cop-turned-PI studying his job for an upcoming part. He isn't happy with the arrangement, since it was the favor he owed to an "ex" that caused him to be shadowed by said actress. A little danger and a lot of giggles ensues.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Funny, I haven't turned on the TV for almost two weeks...


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've watched the first two episodes of an ABC summer series: "Take Two". It's a bit like cotton candy for the mind - all fluff, no nutritional value. Sorta like a "beach read". Perfect for these hot, humid days.
> 
> Premise, in case you didn't click: Actress has melt-down, going through rehab, now shadowing an ex-cop-turned-PI studying his job for an upcoming part. He isn't happy with the arrangement, since it was the favor he owed to an "ex" that caused him to be shadowed by said actress. A little danger and a lot of giggles ensues.



This show is a new offering from the creators of CASTLE. It is a mirror image of the original show. 

The "cop" is now a guy instead of a woman. The sidekick is an actress who had a cop show series on TV instead of an author who wrote mysteries. The actress has learned a lot by doing the TV show as Castle learned a lot writing his novels. Both of the amateurs are lovable and good looking. Both cop figures are exasperated by their sidekicks but slowly learn to like them. Etc., etc.

As CG said, cotton candy...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pre-first show, ABC was pretty clear that this was a sort of "Castle Light". Meanwhile, it will be Nathan Fillion's turn to play a cop in the new ABC show "The Rookie". I was surprised to learn that the premise of the show is based on a real 40-year-old who became a rookie cop. I'm pretty sure that's where the similarity ends.

I'd sort of like to watch The Rookie, but slotting it at 10:00PM on Tuesday's pits it directly against CBS's "NCIS: New Orleans". We watch CBS from 8 until 11 every Tuesday. It's going to be Nathan Fillion vs Scott Bakula.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pre-first show, ABC was pretty clear that this was a sort of "Castle Light". Meanwhile, it will be Nathan Fillion's turn to play a cop in the new ABC show "The Rookie". I was surprised to learn that the premise of the show is based on a real 40-year-old who became a rookie cop. I'm pretty sure that's where the similarity ends.
> 
> I'd sort of like to watch The Rookie, but slotting it at 10:00PM on Tuesday's pits it directly against CBS's "NCIS: New Orleans". We watch CBS from 8 until 11 every Tuesday.* It's going to be Nathan Fillion vs Scott Bakula. * Decisions, decisions...




Sooooo glad I got the cable turned off.  I don't have to make that decision.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Is anyone watching the new Paramount miniseries with Kevin Costner - "Yellowstone"?  Mom LOVES almost anything with him in it, and the premise is halfway interesting - enough to keep me from doing something else & watching at the same time.


Warning though - it deserves every bit of the M rating it has.


----------



## Just Cooking

cjmmytunes said:


> Is anyone watching the new Paramount miniseries with Kevin Costner - "Yellowstone"?  Mom LOVES almost anything with him in it, and the premise is halfway interesting - enough to keep me from doing something else & watching at the same time.
> 
> 
> *Warning though - it deserves every bit of the M rating it has*.




So do I...   


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sooooo glad I got the cable turned off.  I don't have to make that decision.


Ah, but you don't NEED cable - Bakula is on CBS, Fillion is on ABC. We have an antenna in the attic for all of our TV viewing. I'm still gonna have to pick one.



cjmmytunes said:


> ...Warning though - it deserves every bit of the M rating it has.


With no kids in the house, I give those warnings a passing glance. Imagine my surprise when I noticed the "L" for language on an episode of "The Chew" this week.  The cast has been a bit more, um, vocal(?) for the last two weeks after learning the show has been cancelled.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No antenna, fine with just me and my movies.


----------



## Kayelle

cjmmytunes said:


> Is anyone watching the new Paramount miniseries with Kevin Costner - "Yellowstone"?  Mom LOVES almost anything with him in it, and the premise is halfway interesting - enough to keep me from doing something else & watching at the same time.
> 
> 
> Warning though - it deserves every bit of the M rating it has.




Thanks for the tip! Your Mom is right about Costner. 
We watched the first episode tonight and it looks like a keeper for something to watch this summer. 

 Don't let your kids watch it Charlie!


http://www.paramountnetwork.com/shows/yellowstone


----------



## kleenex

July 4th is almost here in the USA....


Noon
ESPN 2 will be back again live with Nathan's hot dog eating contest

At 8PM on TV.......
NBC has the Macy's Fireworks display.
PBS counters with the Washington DC show.

ANDDDD if you get the Bloomberg TV network they counter with the fireworks display from Boston that used to air on CBS.

PBS end at 9:30
NBC ends at 10 pm
Bloomberg ends at 11pm

Just posting to let you know...


----------



## Addie

kleenex said:


> July 4th is almost here in the USA....
> 
> 
> Noon
> ESPN 2 will be back again live with Nathan's hot dog eating contest
> 
> At 8PM on TV.......
> NBC has the Macy's Fireworks display.
> PBS counters with the Washington DC show.
> 
> ANDDDD if you get the Bloomberg TV network they counter with the fireworks display from Boston that used to air on CBS.
> 
> PBS end at 9:30
> NBC ends at 10 pm
> Bloomberg ends at 11pm
> 
> Just posting to let you know...




I slept through the whole day and all the events. Every bit of it is just a repeat of every July 4th. I have been several time to the Esplanade to see the concerts and fireworks. And so have all my kids. I think living in Boston and being surrounded by all its history of the start of this country, tends to make a person blasé about the whole subject after a while. I know I am sick of taking trips to Charlestown and taking visiting guests, or Girl Scouts and other groups to go on the Constitution (Old Ironsides) and going to the top of Bunker Hill. Then they act surprised when they have to go through the same security check as you do at the airport.  Including children.


----------



## Addie

Do any of you ever watch "_Highway Through Hell_? It takes place in Canada in British Columbia. It amazes me how those men raise the crashed trailers and so many of them are still drivable. Once they get them back on the road, the driver gets in his cab and drives away with a Thank You. And so many of these crashes are in the heart of a snow storm. Right now I am watching them get the driver out of his cab that has gone through the rail up in the mountains on a bridge. Both of his legs are pinned also. The crew is going to have to take him out via the bottom of the cab. And the ambulance is waiting patiently. The cameraman took a shot of what would have happened if the cab and his trailer had gone completely through the rail and to the bottom of the canyon. I watched and had to close my eyes until the camera was focused elsewhere. 

This is a very nerve wracking show. But you can't change the channel. Will they get the trailer upright or not. Will they be able to save the driver and keep him alive? Two, three five hours later and all the time traffic is backing up. 

I think I would rather watch all the blood and gore in an emergency room. This show is too nerve wracking. But I always watch it. It is on the weather channel.


----------



## Caslon

I recently caught the repeat of a 2017's  cable show "The Cars that Made America". It's dramatized, but not overly.


----------



## cjmmytunes

For all that are watching "Yellowstone" on Paramount, it's back on tonight at 10pm.


----------



## Cheryl J

cjmmytunes said:


> For all that are watching "Yellowstone" on Paramount, it's back on tonight at 10pm.


 
Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## cjmmytunes

No problem!


Saturday night, 8:30pm on NBC - Mama Mia! comes on TV.  Mom was as happy as a 5-year-old on Christmas morning.


Monday night, 8pm on HBO - Robin Williams: Come Inside My Mind.  Mom and I both have been waiting for this one.


----------



## Mad Cook

Am I allowed to comment on a programme that I can't stand?

Paul Hollywood!!!

At the moment we are getting his "City Bakes" on permanent repeats (several times a day, seven days a week!!) on "Food Network UK" and he keeps appearing on terrestrial television. If you don't get this on your TV, it's a show-off, "Look at me - I'm Paul Hollywood, aren't I wonderful" production. Consists of him travelling round the world telling chefs and bakers, who have been in the business for 4 or 5 generations, how to make their signature dishes "properly" and "better" . He's ignorant, rude and arrogant.

In a "Bake-Off" programme he tried to tell Mary Berry how to make cakes - the woman is the doyenne of baking and has been at it since before he was born! Her look when he was trying to patronise her (and not succeeding) was worth the television licence money!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I slept through the whole day and all the events. Every bit of it is just a repeat of every July 4th. I have been several time to the Esplanade to see the concerts and fireworks. And so have all my kids. I think living in Boston and being surrounded by all its history of the start of this country, tends to make a person blasé about the whole subject after a while. I know I am sick of taking trips to Charlestown and taking visiting guests, or Girl Scouts and other groups to go on the Constitution (Old Ironsides) and going to the top of Bunker Hill. Then they act surprised when they have to go through the same security check as you do at the airport. Including children.


I can forgive those colonials for wanting independence but I can't forgive them for wasting all that tea!!!

I hope you all enjoyed "the fourth of July".


----------



## Caslon

Vintage 30 and 60 minute TV shows.   They're not showing up lately.   The Outer Limits, One Step Beyond among a few. Shows like that only come on late at night and are like comfort food to me.  Hell, I even remember Dark Shadows, even tho I didn't follow it.


----------



## Caslon

The Outer Limits.  Classic B&W TV.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfVqM-QYch8


----------



## CharlieD

Started, a while ago, watching Blue Bloods from the beginning. On season 5 now. Love the show. But oh, my! Do they drink like a fish. Do people really drink this much? The alcohol flows like a river. I mean, I am not a stranger to drinking, I am from Ukraine after all, but not like this. Party, food, dancing and drinking. But to come home and pour yourself a glass of whiskey and just sip on it? Why?


----------



## Caslon

CharlieD said:


> Started, a while ago, watching Blue Bloods from the beginning. On season 5 now. Love the show. But oh, my! Do they drink like a fish. Do people really drink this much? The alcohol flows like a river. I mean, I am not a stranger to drinking, I am from Ukraine after all, but not like this. Party, food, dancing and drinking. But to come home and pour yourself a glass of whiskey and just sip on it? Why?



I'm not necessarily knocking TV shows these days. Most writers of TV shows these days churn out the same.  They don't have to have much talent.  Hollywood factory escapism. If I had to sit quietly and watch them, I might start to squirm in my seat after awhile. That's just me.


----------



## Just Cooking

We finished a 7 episode Netflix limited series last night..


Godless... A heavy western staring Michelle Dockery (Lady Mary on Downton Abby), Jeff Daniels, Sam Waterston and others..


I say "heavy western" as there is a lot of blood and guts and unladylike
dialog..  



We thought it to be very well produced and acted.. Too bad there will not be a second season..


Ross


----------



## Kayelle

I had high hopes for the new *"Yellowstone" *and the conclusion will be the next episode. 

 Frankly, I can't stand any of the members of this sick dysfunctional family. It's been like watching a train wreck and the only good thing is it makes my family look like saints.


I was longing for something like the nostalgia of *Bonanza*.....not hardly!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I had high hopes for the new *"Yellowstone" *and the conclusion will be the next episode.
> 
> Frankly, I can't stand any of the members of this sick dysfunctional family. It's been like watching a train wreck and the only good thing is it makes my family look like saints.
> 
> 
> I was longing for something like the nostalgia of *Bonanza*.....not hardly!!


 
I'm with ya on that, Kay. Yellowstone is much *darker and negative* than I expected it to be. 

I'm hard pressed to think of any 'feel good' moments in this new series. The language I can deal with, I'm no prude there - but there seems to be no redeeming qualities in any of the characters.  Don't even get me started on Beth . Heck, even the little grandson Tate is obnoxious and mouthy. LOL


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Started, a while ago, watching Blue Bloods from the beginning. On season 5 now. Love the show. But oh, my! Do they drink like a fish. Do people really drink this much? The alcohol flows like a river. I mean, I am not a stranger to drinking, I am from Ukraine after all, but not like this. Party, food, dancing and drinking. But to come home and pour yourself a glass of whiskey and just sip on it? Why?




I get your point Charlie. On the other hand, I've only seen Frank and his Dad share a whiskey during a serious conversation, and once in a while with Erin.
I've seen all I ever want to see of hard drinking problems, but from what I can see, I don't think they have them. 

Remember, Tom Selleck also stars as "Jessie Stone". Now that lovable law man has a real problem. I hope we're due for another episode of Jessie Stone before long.


----------



## Rascal

We love coronation st here, been watching for 30 years. Recently watched an English programme that was 10/10, bit brutal but I'm ok with that. It's called peaky blinders.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...Remember, Tom Selleck also stars as "Jessie Stone". Now that lovable law man has a real problem. I hope we're due for another episode of Jessie Stone before long.


I was just thinking of Jesse this evening. I plan on getting the movies from the library (they have all of them) once baseball season is over...somewhere around the end of October, fingers crossed.

*Kayelle*, according to Wiki, there is a yet untitled next movie that should be out (or, maybe, being filmed) this year.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Remember, Tom Selleck also stars as "Jessie Stone". Now that lovable law man has a real problem. I hope we're due for another episode of Jessie Stone before long.


 We enjoy that series of books and movies..  
Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

I think Mom was disappointed in Yellowstone, both because of the language and because of the way some of the characters behaved.  We'll watch the finale on Wednesday but I don't think we'll watch the next season.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cindi, my mom wouldn't have liked Yellowstone either, for those very reasons.  I'll watch the season finale Wednesday, and that may determine if I go for Season 2 or not.


----------



## Kayelle

Thinking about your moms Cindy and Cheryl. My Mom has been gone over 30 yrs now and thinking of her watching Yellowstone now is beyond my imagination.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Thinking about your moms Cindy and Cheryl.* My Mom has been gone over 30 yrs now *and thinking of her watching Yellowstone now is beyond my imagination.


 My mom also... Thinking back on it tho, I kinda recall that she might coulda written most of the dialog..    
Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> My mom also... *Thinking back on it tho, I kinda recall that she might coulda written most of the dialog.. *
> Ross


 
 You had a sassy mouthed mama! Gotta love 'em.  She raised a good son.  

My mama has only been gone for 7 years.


----------



## Just Cooking

Confirming that ABC is showing Little League playoff (I don't have cable for ESPN channels) I saw that Paula Deen has a show called Positively Paula.. 



While waiting for the LL game I watched Paula do a Julia Child recipe..
A lot has changed about Paula and a lot has not.. 



Yayyyy for Little League World Series...  Positively Paula, not so much..


Ross


----------



## Mad Cook

I waivered between this thread and "Petty Vents". Once again "Your TV", a Freeview channel in GB, has chopped "Bones" at the end of series 9 and with a cliff-hanger! The serial goes on to series 12 I think. I don't watch much television but I like this programme because it had a female lead who was not depicted as a housewife with a "nice little job" to keep her occupied when she's run out of dusting and it has other female characters who have significant input into the stories. "And because I am shallow and like a bit of escapism"


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le96U49UOAs

This TV commercial cracks me up 
"... that's not pizza, come on ..."


----------



## Caslon

There's probably a 5:1 ratio of pizza places on the east coast compared  to anywhere else.

Mafia hangouts even.  New York Giant Pizza.   Corleone Pizza.  French Connection Pizza.    Chicago Deep Dish Capone Pizzaria.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've been binge watching *Blue Bloods* re-runs in the evenings and I'm  hooked.  Can't believe I didn't start watching it from the beginning - it just kind of passed me by for some reason.  I noticed that the new series starts next week.  LOVE this show!  

I enjoy their family Sunday meals on every episode.


----------



## Cheryl J

Since we're of the foodie minded , this short video of part of the production and filming of those family dinners was fun to watch.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3HMYeAUCCY


----------



## CharlieD

Cheryl J said:


> I've been binge watching *Blue Bloods* re-runs in the evenings and I'm  hooked.  Can't believe I didn't start watching it from the beginning - it just kind of passed me by for some reason.  I noticed that the new series starts next week.  LOVE this show!
> 
> I enjoy their family Sunday meals on every episode.



I recently went back to the beginning and now I am watching every episode in order, I'm in the middle of season 5 now.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't think I've ever missed an episode of *Blue Bloods *from the start. My favorite scenes are the dinner table too and I remember an interview with Tom Sellick about them. He confirmed that Danny eats everything with the hours long shooting, while TS does a lot of buttering rolls. Every time he butters a roll, I have to laugh.
I miss Linda a lot, but the happy ending of the season show promises some great shows for the fall. I can hardly wait for next week.


----------



## Cheryl J

Tom Selleck just keeps looking better with age.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Indeed, *Cheryl*.  He's part of the reason I won't be watching the remake of "Magnum, P.I.". I just can't picture anyone in the role of Thomas Magnum that can do the job Selleck did.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Indeed, *Cheryl*.  He's part of the reason I won't be watching *the remake of "Magnum, P.I.".* I just can't picture anyone in the role of Thomas Magnum that can do the job Selleck did.


 
*CG*, I didn't know that there is going to be a remake of Magnum!   I'll have to look up info on that tomorrow, when I'm not ready to fall asleep like I am now...  But yeah....Selleck IS Magnum, I can't imagine anyone else in that role either.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMmv9JFOEB0

Having come of age in Honolulu during the original Magnum
(he went to the dentist that I worked for --- swoon --- and lived a few streets up from us --- Aaahhh!)

I have my calendar marked, my Roku programmed, it's on baby!

Can you see you adorable this "new" Thomas is?
OMG!!!
Watch this trailer ( ^ above ) this looks like it MIGHT be good,
but at the least, I can watch some shots from "home"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm glad that you're excited enough about the new Magnum for two people, *K-Girl,* because I just can't get worked up about it. I think I've seen as much as I will be watching just from the TV ads.


Himself and I have a new Sunday evening routine. Come 8:00 PM, we and our suppers on lap trays settle in to the living room to watch reruns of the old "Columbo" TV show. The Cleveland newspaper website had a nice article about Columbo and Peter Falk. Lots of interesting trivia. I never knew that Falk did pencil sketches, but he did a nice one of Columbo that is in the article. A fun read, if you're interested:

*"Columbo" at 50: The neat, tidy legacy of a rumpled hero*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Has anyone watched 
The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOmwkTrW4OQ

This Amazon Original program won *EIGHT*, 
yes count them 8 Emmy Awards the other night!!!
This is epic!
Streaming television is NOW on the map folks!!


----------



## Caslon

Not cool or with it enough to jazz on that trailer. Tom Selleck has too big a broomstick mustache to be sexy.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> *CG*, I didn't know that there is going to be a remake of Magnum!   I'll have to look up info on that tomorrow, when I'm not ready to fall asleep like I am now...  But yeah....Selleck IS Magnum, I can't imagine anyone else in that role either.


They did re-runs of "Magnum" over here a couple of years ago. Now we're getting "Jesse Stone". Really enjoying that. TS has just the right degree of world-weary "been there - done that and don't want the tee-shirt" to make his character believable.

Can anyone settle an argument? Was there a cross-over episode of Magnum and "Murder, She Wrote"?


----------



## Mad Cook

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Has anyone watched
> The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOmwkTrW4OQ
> 
> This Amazon Original program won *EIGHT*,
> yes count them 8 Emmy Awards the other night!!!
> This is epic!
> Streaming television is NOW on the map folks!!


Apparently it's coming to TV over here very soon but not to Freeview yet a while.


----------



## Mad Cook

I'm currently hooked on "Grimm" I know it's hokum but I can't wait for the next episode.

The hero manages to show the same facial expression when he's arrested the villain and saved an innocent as when his girlfriend is killed and comes back to life as a Hexenbiest (don't ask!!!)

Somehow, American rubbish TV is SO much better than British rubbish TV


----------



## CharlieD

Just watched an episode of Blue Bloods where husband kills his wife, a mercy killing, she has pancreatic cancer. If you ask me, after I watched my father suffer for 6 month, the guy is a hero.


----------



## Just Cooking

I just received an email from Netflix about this new show and added it to "my list"..


Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat.


Sorry... I took out the link as it went to MY account, even when I copied it in private window..  

Look it up...  




I have no idea if its going to be good, but I'm going to find out..  



Ross


----------



## Caslon

That one Discovery show, "Forged in Fire" has  content  that not many have in common. 
Making killing swords and knives.

They run 10 shows of it in a row.  Alright already.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> I just received an email from Netflix about this new show and added it to "my list"..
> 
> 
> Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat.
> 
> 
> Sorry... I took out the link as it went to MY account, even when I copied it in private window..
> 
> Look it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea if its going to be good, but I'm going to find out..
> 
> 
> 
> Ross


 Watched the 1st episode, Fat, last night.. Really enjoyable.. 
Ross


----------



## buckytom

The second season of Norsemen is out on Netflix!

So far it's not as good as the first, but not bad.

I still love hearing all of the Scandinavian names, and especially the accents. It reminds me of my relatives and of my childhood, and the way the adults in the Danish Club in Bay Ridge, Brooklyn talked and joked around.


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Watched the 1st episode, Fat, last night.. Really enjoyable..
> Ross




*I agree Ross! Here's a series all D.C. members will eat up!*
https://www.bonappetit.com/story/salt-fat-acid-heat-netflix-series


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> *I agree Ross! Here's a series all D.C. members will eat up!*
> https://www.bonappetit.com/story/salt-fat-acid-heat-netflix-series


Another good one for foodies - which is more personal, like the way she describes her show - is "Ugly Delicious" with Momofuku Chef David Chang. It's lots of fun to watch; one episode is about his family's Thanksgiving meal. Fair warning: he and his friends drop the occasional F bomb, but it's not excessive.

https://www.eater.com/2018/2/23/17043556/ugly-delicious-season-1-netflix-guide


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Another good one for foodies - which is more personal, like the way she describes her show - is "Ugly Delicious" with Momofuku Chef David Chang. It's lots of fun to watch; one episode is about his family's Thanksgiving meal. Fair warning: he and his friends drop the occasional F bomb, but it's not excessive.
> 
> https://www.eater.com/2018/2/23/17043556/ugly-delicious-season-1-netflix-guide


 This is another I will check out, *GG*.. Thank you.. 




Yes *Kayelle*.. The presentation is, to me, pretty wonderful..  


Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

I was delighted to find No Offence came back for a third season and it's just as sassy as the first two seasons were. I think next week is the last episode, so now two of my favorite shows (Better Call Saul just ended) will be gone for a while.

Meantime I'm trying to watch Live PD which just started its third season and I'm tentatively watching Manifest, although to me that's starting to turn out to be a Greatest American Hero from an Airplane type of show. 

But I did buy a subscription to FEI TV and am watching all the show jumping events on their website and really enjoying those. The only thing I don't like about those is if I want to watch them live, I have to get up at 5am sometimes. Ah, well, that's the way it goes sometimes.

I would really like to see Superstore come back for a new season.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Another good one for foodies - which is more personal, like the way she describes her show - is "Ugly Delicious" with Momofuku Chef David Chang. It's lots of fun to watch; one episode is about his family's Thanksgiving meal. Fair warning: he and his friends drop the occasional F bomb, but it's not excessive.
> 
> https://www.eater.com/2018/2/23/17043556/ugly-delicious-season-1-netflix-guide




I just watched episode 2, "Tacos"


Watching this episode increased my fascination with the wide diversity of tacos and the people who make them..


Despite David Chang's propensity to use the F word, I came away with a complete new appreciation of the evolution of a simple food and the people who put it together.. There are also some lessons to be learned about what happens to some of those who strive to better themselves by coming to America..



I believe that anyone who likes tacos should watch this episode..


Ross


----------



## CharlieD

I started watching manifest. I like that SiFi spin on the show. will see how long i will less.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> I started watching manifest. I like that SiFi spin on the show. will see how long i will less.




I'm quickly loosing interest in Manifest for the same reason you like it Charlie. I don't like the female star much either. Something about her just annoys me for some reason.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'm quickly loosing interest in Manifest for the same reason you like it Charlie. *I don't like the female star much either. Something about her just annoys me for some reason.*


 
Kayelle, if you're talking about Michaela, the blonde cop, I feel the same way about her.  She's not portrayed to be a villain-ess, but she sure isn't a very likeable character. 

I'll give the show another chance or two, but I think I'm leaning towards dropping it from my DVR schedule.  I'd be surprised if this new series lasts more than one season anyway.  (although, I'm often surprised at the ones that get dropped and the ones that stay. )


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Kayelle, if you're talking about *Michaela, the blonde cop,* I feel the same way about her.  She's not portrayed to be a villain-ess, but she sure isn't a very likeable character.
> 
> I'll give the show another chance or two, but I think I'm leaning towards dropping it from my DVR schedule.  I'd be surprised if this new series lasts more than one season anyway.  (although, I'm often surprised at the ones that get dropped and the ones that stay. )




Yep, that's her Cheryl. I'm wondering if she is just a bad actress and not grasping the intended portrayal of the character. Something is just "off" with her at this point.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> I'm quickly loosing interest in Manifest for the same reason you like it Charlie. I don't like the female star much either. Something about her just annoys me for some reason.




You know, she reminds of somebody and in my memory I did not like that "somebody" so I do not like her. Even though I do not really remember who that "somebody" was.

But it is the daughter character that i really do not like. I guess as a father I would hope that my daughter would be on my side and not the side of my wife lover.


----------



## Mad Cook

British TV has a programme called "Saturday Kitchen Live" (It wouldn't be much point in it being "Saturday Kitchen Dead") which I rarely watch but last Saturday I turned on the television early to watch something else and caught th last part of it.

The programme has "celebrities" who are nothing to do with cookery but come on the programme to witter about their latest TV appearance.

Last Saturday there was a comedian (name unknown to me) who was taking about a new show he would be presenting.

It involved gathering a group of male and female students and making  fools of them. 

The students were given money and instructions to go out at night and get as drunk as they possibly could (I am NOT joking here) in order hat the following day they couldn't remember what they'd done the previous night and could be persuaded they'd done all sorts of things whether they had or not.

The next day involved persuading them that they had done all sorts of weird, stupid, illegal ( you name it...) things while under the influence,

This was all supposed to be hysterically funny.

Of course the students volunteered to take part - they were given a huge amount of money and students are always short of cash. 

The group of chefs and "celebrities" on screen (mostly old enough to know better) all laughed like drains at the account of the wretched thing

There is some terrible rubbish on TV but this has to take the cake.


----------



## Mad Cook

rodentraiser said:


> I was delighted to find No Offence came back for a third season and it's just as sassy as the first two seasons were. I think next week is the last episode, so now two of my favorite shows (Better Call Saul just ended) will be gone for a while.
> 
> Meantime I'm trying to watch Live PD which just started its third season and I'm tentatively watching Manifest, although to me that's starting to turn out to be a Greatest American Hero from an Airplane type of show.
> 
> But I did buy a subscription to FEI TV and am watching all the show jumping events on their website and really enjoying those. The only thing I don't like about those is if I want to watch them live, I have to get up at 5am sometimes. Ah, well, that's the way it goes sometimes.
> 
> I would really like to see Superstore come back for a new season.


I was totally obsessed with show-jumping on TV when I was a little girl ad my Dad used to let me stay up to watch it on TV. 

Now I'm older I find I can't watch it. I'm not worried about the riders coming off but the thought of the horses being injured is what does it. Silly really because horses aren't often injured in show jumping.

One of my favourites when I was a girl was Vibart ridden by Andrew Field. IIRC Vibart had been a farm horse before his skill as a show jumper was discovered. He had a unique action  - kicking out his hind hooves when clearing a fence. Andrew and Vibart won the leading show jumper of  the year when Andrew was only sixteen. As far as I know that record still stands today. 

And then there was Stroller, only 14.1 hands so really a pony. In 1967 at Antwerp he cleared the wall at 6ft 8in, and only put a brick out at 6ft 10in, to win jointly with Alwin Schockemöhle on Athlet, a great puissance specialist.


----------



## JustJoel

The only tv I have right now is Hulu. It kinda sucks when it comes to movies, but it’s got lots of tv shows, from past and present. I’ve recently been enjoying _New Amsterdam_ and _The Resident_. That’s a bit odd, as I usually avoid medical dramas. I’m particularly enjoying the performance of Shaunette Renée Wilson, a relative newcomer, on _The Resident_. I hope to see more of her! Wait, that didn’t sound right! You know what I mean!


----------



## Addie

For two days now I have been watching a marathon of _Highway Through Hell._ It is out of Canada and filmed in the Canadian Cascade Mountains. It is about a towing company pulling huge wrecks off the highways. 

So far only one fatality. And that was a driver of a big rig. Then there is the stepson of the towing company's owner. He appears to be allergic to working for a living. Learning his lessons the hard way. Want those fancy clothes? Money for the gym? And any other goodies in mind? Stepdad is not stepping up unless you get your backside out there with the rest of the crew and work for a paycheck. Stepdad doesn't even raise his voice.


----------



## buckytom

Here's a new show that I'm interested in on CBS All Access:

https://www.cbs.com/shows/tell-me-a...n-to-watch-tell-me-a-story-on-cbs-all-access/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqqiyrmauG4


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> For two days now I have been watching a marathon of _Highway Through Hell._ It is out of Canada and filmed in the Canadian Cascade Mountains. It is about a towing company pulling huge wrecks off the highways.



 Addie, it's a relatively inexpensive show to produce.  All these type shows are produced to grab the viewers attention until the next commercial break.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Another good one for foodies - which is more personal, like the way she describes her show - is "Ugly Delicious" with Momofuku Chef David Chang. It's lots of fun to watch; one episode is about his family's Thanksgiving meal. Fair warning: he and his friends drop the occasional F bomb, but it's not excessive.
> 
> https://www.eater.com/2018/2/23/17043556/ugly-delicious-season-1-netflix-guide


 I just completed watching this series for the second time...


I find it interesting that I learned as much about "people" as I did about the particular "food" subject..


Thank you for suggesting this great series..  


Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> I just completed watching this series for the second time...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that I learned as much about "people" as I did about the particular "food" subject..
> 
> 
> Thank you for suggesting this great series..  [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Ross


Glad you enjoyed it, Ross. We got started on House of Cards and haven't finished this series yet. I hope they do more.


----------



## caseydog

I'm about to watch _Thursday Night Football_ -- or, 20 minutes of football, and two hours of commercials. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been watching Game of Thrones, seasons 1-7. I watched it all in October and was unwilling to leave that world. Sooo, I started it over again...beginning the second viewing of season 7 tonight.


Anyone else enjoying this series?


----------



## buckytom

I like to go back and watch previous seasons before the next one starts as well. Game Of Thrones would be a good one to go back over. I've loved it from the beginning; will be sad when it's over.

I'm almost done watching Star Trek: TNG. I started it from season one a few months ago. I'll be sad all over again when that one's done... again.

Btw, Outlander starts up again this weekend. I'll probably re-watch the end of last season.

I also have to get going on Z Nation. I want to watch it from the beginning. My boy and I are watching the newer episodes together. But there's been so many character changes (mostly from being eaten or heads blown off), lol.


----------



## JustJoel

I finally broke down and got Netflix. I’m very much enjoying _Miss Fischer’s Murder Mysteries_.


----------



## Just Cooking

JustJoel said:


> I finally broke down and got Netflix. I’m very much enjoying _Miss Fischer’s Murder Mysteries_.


 That was a lot of fun... 




Ross


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Addie, it's a relatively inexpensive show to produce.  All these type shows are produced to grab the viewers attention until the next commercial break.



No script writers, no scenery to put up, etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I picked up the last season's DVD's of "Waiting for God" from the library. We watched half of them earlier this week, might finish them off tonight unless Himself wants to stick with college football.

I'm really going to miss Diana and Tom...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> I like to go back and watch previous seasons before the next one starts as well. Game Of Thrones would be a good one to go back over. I've loved it from the beginning; will be sad when it's over.




The book covering season 8 of GOT will be in the bookstores on 11/20, my Mom has forbidden me to buy it.  She wants to get it for me for Christmas. I am surprised how much I love it and why the heck did it take me so long to even try it.



Now I am on to re-watching Orphan Black.


----------



## CharlieD

Was search her for something to watch and stumbled on Marvelous Mrs. Maisel on Amazon. If you were 26 in 56, it’s a must watch. What show lacks music from that era fills in. I love it. Especially funny if you are Jewish.


----------



## JustJoel

I’d really love to catch this award winning show, but I’ve already got Hulu and Netflix, I can’t afford Amazon right now. Bummer


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, we finished the last episodes of the last season of "*Waiting for God*".  In spite of the fact that I don't really enjoy the British shows that show up on PBS, this one was absolutely delightful. I'm sure it's mostly because the lead characters, Tom and Diana, are just a bit older than Himself and I. I can only aspire to be as ornery and mischievous as Diana if I ever find myself living in a retirement home.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, we finished the last episodes of the last season of "*Waiting for God*".  In spite of the fact that I don't really enjoy the British shows that show up on PBS, this one was absolutely delightful. I'm sure it's mostly because the lead characters, Tom and Diana, are just a bit older than Himself and I. I can only aspire to be as ornery and mischievous as Diana if I ever find myself living in a retirement home.



I loved that show. I never missed an episode the first time it was on PBS. Just by chance I caught the very first show and was hooked.


----------



## Caslon

"Pit Bulls and Parolees."  I wonder how a cable TV series like that got thought up.  BTW, PBS TV is hurting lately. Lack of funding, competition by cable.  Outdone by cable. I can't take one more PBS session of money management or how to keep your brain young.


----------



## Rascal

I must be the only dude on the planet that hasn't seen g.o.t.
If you get the chance a very very good English programme is peaky blinders. I've seen nearly every season.

Russ


----------



## Just Cooking

Rascal said:


> I must be the only dude on the planet that hasn't seen g.o.t.
> If you get the chance a very very good English programme is peaky blinders. I've seen nearly every season.
> 
> Russ


 I haven't and won't see G.O.T. either... I see that Netflix has Peaky Blinders. Just might be our kinda show..


Ross


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> "Pit Bulls and Parolees."  I wonder how a cable TV series like that got thought up.  BTW, PBS TV is hurting lately. Lack of funding, competition by cable.  Outdone by cable. I can't take one more PBS session of money management or how to keep your brain young.



You know her husband was on parole and he violated it. He has a long sentence to finish. 

The one thing I have admire her for, is that she has proven pit bulls do not have to be vicious with the proper training.


----------



## buckytom

Vikings starts up again tonight on The History Channel.

Popcorn and bearded axe are at the ready.


----------



## JustJoel

So, we’re watching MTM reruns, as we are wont to do late at night as we go to bed. It’s the one in which Lou is supposed to go to Las Vegas, but it’s the middle of winter and MSP closes down because of a blizzard. 

The thing is, Lou’s friend calls him from Vegas. From the poolside at his hotel.

If you’ve ever been to Las Vegas in February, you’d know that this particular episode must be taking place in some alternate universe. Hotel pools are NOT open in February in Las Vegas. It’s very very cold here in February. “Desert” means dry, not hot!


----------



## kleenex

One thing I have been looking at on the Cooking Channel is the Japan Reboot of the Iron Chef show.

You can look at a bunch of episode on VOD.

The beef battle had one the of the cutest looking dishes I have ever seen from the Japan version of the show.

I certainly wanted that Waygu Beef!!!

Saturday night at 11pm is the Tofu battle.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, kleenex. I used to love the old Japanese Iron Chefs.

We're watching Home Alone and Home Alone 2 tonight.


----------



## kleenex

buckytom said:


> Thanks, kleenex. I used to love the old Japanese Iron Chefs.
> 
> We're watching Home Alone and Home Alone 2 tonight.



Other battles in this season include cheese, bamboo shoots,  Japanese lobster, pacific cod, and strawberries in a deserts only battle.

One super simple Bamboo shoots battle dish was just:

One strawberry covered with some liquid nitrogen cooled bamboo shoots that got pulverized into like snow in the food processor.


----------



## Caslon

buckytom said:


> Vikings starts up again tonight on The History Channel.
> 
> Popcorn and bearded axe are at the ready.



Over dramatized series, WAY over dramatized to be on the History Channel. I watched a repeat they're re-showing. 20% history and 80% Hollywood factory crap entertainment (sorry buckytom).   Shame on you History Channel. 

I prefer watching the excellent lesser-dramatized "Rome: Rise and Fall of an Empire" series from 2008. 

"Vikings" producers and writers turned a History Channel series featuring the vikings into "Days of Our Lives."   That "Vikings" series should have been on another channel other than the History Channel (IMO). Then I might appreciate it more as the   entertaining fluff piece that I found it to be (again, sorry buckytom).


----------



## Caslon

There were a lot of gruesome studio battle scenes and pillaging in the series production of "Rome: Rise and Fall of an Empire."  Granted.  The "Vikings" series however is like...one day in the life of a viking (and all that), with some "history" relevance.


----------



## buckytom

No need to apologize, Cas. Not every show is for everyone.

Outside of the collapsing of timelines (many of the characters are based on real people, but they didn't all live together at the same time), I think they did a good job portraying Viking culture, and their conquests of England, Frankia, and other places.

Yeah, there's some soap opera-like stuff, but unless you just want a dry history lesson all the time, they have to put some meat on the bones of the plots.

The beginning of the series was very good, but now it looks like they're about to "jump the shark".

Nonetheless, being half Norwegian with roots that can almost be directly traced to Viking villages in Harsted and Sortland, Norway, I still love watching my peeps in action.


----------



## Cheryl J

Speaking of TV.....   I'm increasingly irritated when movies show *phone text msgs* onscreen from one party to another, that are a crucial part of the movie dialogue....I don't know about anyone else, but I can't possibly read that tiny text from 20 feet away.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm with you on that Cheryl, and it's also plenty annoying when  another show is being promoted on part of the screen, blocking out the  action. 



 After all these seasons, we've eliminated *The Blacklist* from our que. I just don't care anymore, and enough is enough. We've done the same with *Manifest.   
*
From now on, never ending dramas just are not my thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whispering to create a dramatic effect.  Come ON! By the time we turn the volume up loud enough to hear the whispering, they switch to an action scene and we're pinned back into our chairs.


----------



## Caslon

Way back Fry's electronics store had a  couch to check out TV and awesome sounds. That was cool, but got a bit loud.   


Fry's Electronic Store early days had girls covering "I will always love You."  Every night for awhile. As part of your shopping experience. Those were those days.

Two  Fry's near me are still the most stocked electronics store on the west coast of the USA.


----------



## Caslon

I don't want to have to crank up the volume to hear quiet speech in movies. I've got fairly good hearing too.       


"What"?


----------



## kleenex

A Very Terry Christmas: Get Cozy With Terry Crews


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bIybkikRTs


I do not care if it well past Christmas I just recently saw this and I say you need to watch Terry paint one VERY VERY VERY happy tree


----------



## kleenex

*I just want to add that this was the best Christmas special of 2018 by far!!!
*
NOTE: if you have NBC VOD take a look and see if you can spot it.


----------



## Rascal

I've been watching Barry on soho tv. It's very good. And the CI channel.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Whispering *to create a dramatic effect.  Come ON! By the time we turn the volume up loud enough to hear the whispering, they switch to an action scene and we're pinned back into our chairs.


 
That, too!!  Holy cow.

Not to mention.....the new series I'm into seem to have *more *of those irritating scenes where there are more onscreen tiny text msgs that they expect us to read...it used to be just movies, but the series are doing them more and more.  UGH!!!


----------



## buckytom

I watched Closed Caption(ed) TV all the time. It is distracting until you get used to it, but even then, I sometimes have to stop reading and just watch the performance of the actors, lol. 

Cheryl, some of the big screen TVs in my office have a constant overlaying display that would drive you crazy.

2 Safe Title Area boxes (3x5 and 16x9 aspect ratios), XDS (V-Chip rating, clock time and other metadata), and Nielsen watermarks. Plus the CBS or CW "bug", aka the CBS Eyeball, or the letters CW in the lower right corner.

Wait until streaming takes over and broadcast TV goes away. You'll be bombarded with constant little pop up ads, and multichannel reduced screens.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi, Bucky.  Yeah....I imagine things are going to be changing.  I turn on closed captioning quite a bit these days, and that does help.

In the meantime, since I have a friend in the biz.....can you just go ahead and fix every TV issue I have, perfectly, to my satisfaction?   JK.....


----------



## Caslon

That new current nature series "Planet Earthynasties" is marvelous to watch on big screens these days. Cutting edge nature film making.  My hat off to those guys.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Last winter, we watched the first five seasons of "Rizzoli and Isles" shows. Finally getting back to them; we're halfway through Season Six. We're going to miss this show when we're finally all done.


----------



## buckytom

Caslon said:


> That new current nature series "Planet Earthynasties" is marvelous to watch on big screens these days. Cutting edge nature film making.  My hat off to those guys.



I saw the promos for them, wanted to record it, but forgot. Thanks for the reminder, Cas.


----------



## CharlieD

Cooking Goddess said:


> Last winter, we watched the first five seasons of "Rizzoli and Isles" shows. Finally getting back to them; we're halfway through Season Six. We're going to miss this show when we're finally all done.





Loved it. I wish they kept going


----------



## Addie

Many of the outside shots were done right where Spike works part time. Got to watch a lot of filming.


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> That new current nature series "Planet Earthynasties" is marvelous to watch on big screens these days. Cutting edge nature film making.  My hat off to those guys.




I love those _Planet Earth_ programs.  I have a lot of them DVR'ed. Not sure if I've seen the "Dynasties", though.  I'll have to look it up.


----------



## simonbaker

We enjoy young Sheldon.  
We also like Chicago Fire.


----------



## cookieee

simonbaker said:


> We enjoy young Sheldon.



I do also, he is so adorable. I hope the show lasts for many years, but I don't want to see him grow out of his adorableness. lol

We watch a lot of Netflix.  I am having a good time watching "Friends". Either I missed a lot the first time around or my memory is worse than I thought. lol DH and I watch "Blue Bloods" almost every day. He never watched it the first time around. I talked him into watching it and now he loves it. We enjoy the close family parts of the show mostly. I'm not into all the shooting.


----------



## Just Cooking

We have been watching Longmire on Netflix and today started Mrs Maisel on Prime.. 

Ross


----------



## cookieee

Just Cooking said:


> We have been watching Longmire on Netflix and today started Mrs Maisel on Prime..
> 
> Ross



Oh we loved Longmire. Wish they would bring it back.


----------



## Just Cooking

cookieee said:


> Oh we loved Longmire. Wish they would bring it back.



I agree. This is my second time, Jeannie's first. I'm enjoying it as I did before.
Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Young Sheldon drives me bonkers. I'd like to pinch his head off. 
I had an annoying jerk cousin just like him.


I love all of the Chicago shows....


----------



## buckytom

*Craigsy*, and all who love the ocean, tonight on PBS is this: 
https://www.pbs.org/video/sealab-trailer-w8fomw/


----------



## JustJoel

I just started watching a short-lived sci-fi series on Netflix called _The Tomorrow People_. It’s an easy-to-watch show if you don’t start looking for discrepancies.


----------



## JustJoel

buckytom said:


> *Craigsy*, and all who love the ocean, tonight on PBS is this:
> https://www.pbs.org/video/sealab-trailer-w8fomw/


When I was a kid, I was fascinated by the idea of living under the sea. I guess I still am, but it doesn’t look like underwater habitats will happen anytime soon. I know about the couple of underwater hotels; I’d love to stay at one, but they’re enormously expensive.

It looks like an interesting show!


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> *Craigsy*, and all who love the ocean, tonight on PBS is this:
> https://www.pbs.org/video/sealab-trailer-w8fomw/



I saw it and was surprised that our future space folks were the men who went down there. There were a few scary moments though.


----------



## CharlieD

Just Cooking said:


> We have been watching Longmire on Netflix and today started Mrs Maisel on Prime..
> 
> 
> 
> Ross





Love Mrs. Maisel. Absolutely hilarious. And music is awesome.


----------



## Just Cooking

Yesterday we started watching Dr. Thorne on Amazon Prime..

It was created by Julian Fellowes and is an adaptation of the novel by Anthony Trollope..

We love British shows of those times..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Yesterday we started watching Dr. Thorne on Amazon Prime..
> 
> It was created by Julian Fellowes and is an adaptation of the novel by Anthony Trollope..
> 
> We love British shows of those times..
> 
> Ross




Thanks for the head's up Ross. I added it to our watch list. "From the creator of Downton Abbey" sold me.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the head's up Ross. I added it to our watch list. "From the creator of Downton Abbey" sold me.



We enjoyed it... 
Sadly there is only one season with a piddly 4 episodes.. That disappointed us...

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We just watched the very last scenes on the "Complete 7th Season and Final Season" disc for "Rizzoli & Isles".  Man, we're so going to miss watching that cast. Himself said we could always start back again with season one! Tempting, but there are so many other series (and movies) that we haven't taken the time to watch. Guess we have to start on something new. *sigh*


----------



## cookieee

Cooking Goddess said:


> We just watched the very last scenes on the "Complete 7th Season and Final Season" disc for "Rizzoli & Isles".  Man, we're so going to miss watching that cast. Himself said we could always start back again with season one! Tempting, but there are so many other series (and movies) that we haven't taken the time to watch. Guess we have to start on something new. *sigh*



Hi CG, I know, isn't it sad when you finish watching a series? It's strange how you can get so attached to fictional characters and you have to say good bye to them.  I am on the 6th season of "Friends". I watch 2 or 3 shows a day. I know I will miss them all when it ends.  I think 3 or 4 more seasons left. Already I am wondering what will I find to watch that I like as much.  But then I did find "Friends" when I thought that a while ago. lol Good luck, hope you and DH find something as enjoyable.


----------



## buckytom

Is anyone else watching season 2 od Star Trek: Discovery?

I'm enjoying it very much. I'm liking the storyline with Capt. Pike as a tie in to TOS.

Also, the Kilngons are KLINGONS! Not like the way they evolved into fitness models by the time Voyager comes around.

That was remarkably fast evolution from fierce creatures to just a little birthmark on their forehead in just a few centuries.


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> Is anyone else watching season 2 od Star Trek: Discovery?
> 
> I'm enjoying it very much. I'm liking the storyline with Capt. Pike as a tie in to TOS.
> 
> Also, the Kilngons are KLINGONS! Not like the way they evolved into fitness models by the time Voyager comes around.
> 
> That was remarkably fast evolution from fierce creatures to just a little birthmark on their forehead in just a few centuries.



Ye, like it too, but bringing dead back to life? Is it a soap opera or something?


----------



## CharlieD

Manifest, wow, how dumb is it?


----------



## JustJoel

CharlieD said:


> Manifest, wow, how dumb is it?


I watched about ten minutes of the first episode. I don’t know if it’s “dumb,” but it’s ten minutes I’ll never get back!


----------



## CharlieD

JustJoel said:


> I watched about ten minutes of the first episode. I don’t know if it’s “dumb,” but it’s ten minutes I’ll never get back!




Exactly


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I finally got around to checking out "*Firefly*" from the library, after much discussion in this thread a number of years ago.  Himself has seen it at least twice, but he said he liked it so much he'd watch it again. He also said I wouldn't make it past the first episode. Nope! It's so funny, and the characters are so, um, endearing?, that we knocked out the first three episodes.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> *Young Sheldon drives me bonkers. I'd like to pinch his head off*.
> I had an annoying jerk cousin just like him.
> 
> 
> I love all of the Chicago shows....



I am so glad I am not the only one. He is worse as a child than even as an adult. 

The one show I do enjoy is Mom. I like the message it sends out for the possible future members of AA. But I can't stand the mother. She is almost as bad as young Sheldon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I finally got around to checking out "*Firefly*" from the library, after much discussion in this thread a number of years ago.  Himself has seen it at least twice, but he said he liked it so much he'd watch it again. He also said I wouldn't make it past the first episode. Nope! It's so funny, and the characters are so, um, endearing?, that we knocked out the first three episodes.



I love _Firefly_.  When you finish the TV shows, be sure to watch the wrap up movie, _Serenity_.  I think it's time for me to watch the series again.


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Yesterday we started watching* Dr. Thorne on Amazon Prime..
> *
> It was created by Julian Fellowes and is an adaptation of the novel by Anthony Trollope..
> 
> We love British shows of those times..
> 
> Ross





Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the head's up Ross. I added it to our watch list. "From the creator of Downton Abbey" sold me.





Just Cooking said:


> We enjoyed it...
> Sadly there is only one season with a piddly 4 episodes.. That disappointed us...
> 
> Ross




Once more, thanks Ross for the heads up on this one. *Dr. Thorne on Amazon Prime..*

We watched the 4 episodes in two evenings and we really enjoyed it.
We adored Downton Abbey and it was fun to have the between episode fireside chats with Julian Fellowes. The whole production is really top notch and so very entertaining. Good story, with remarkable eye candy!

I too was sad it was over so quickly, but hopefully we'll see more of his remarkable productions.


----------



## Just Cooking

Last night we watched the last episode of the 19th and final Netflix season offering of Midsomer Murders.. 
Going to miss that show..

Thus far we are out of episodes of Longmire, Father Brown, Miss Fishers Murders, Anne with an E and The Kominsky Method.. I am certain there are more which we have completed and just don't come to mind..

Currently half way through The Tudors... Really well done, IMO..

Trying to find shows to hold our interest, as those above, is proving difficult.. We have tried and rejected too many.. 

Ross


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Last night we watched the last episode of the 19th and final Netflix season offering of Midsomer Murders..
> Going to miss that show..
> 
> Thus far we are out of episodes of Longmire, Father Brown, Miss Fishers Murders, Anne with an E and The Kominsky Method.. I am certain there are more which we have completed and just don't come to mind..
> 
> Currently half way through The Tudors... Really well done, IMO..
> 
> Trying to find shows to hold our interest, as those above, is proving difficult.. We have tried and rejected too many..
> 
> Ross



PBS was always our "go to" channel when nothing else looked interesting. But unfortunately we are finding the time between each season for each show is WAY TO LONG. You forget what you last saw. And then there is of course their "begging months." Repeats! Repeats! and again.  

Pirate and I really got into "_the Tunnel_. A whole season, if not longer passed before they decided to bring it back. 

The only series they didn't play games with was Downton Abby. 

I think what really ticks me off though is when you look into the coffers of PBS, they are not hurting. 

I think I liked PBS better when it was known as "_Educational Television_ and Julia Child had a full 30 minute show along with _Sesame Street_. 

I realize that the majority of the shows are purchased from England. So instead of buying one season at a time, purchase at least two and keep them in the vault until they can be aired as a continuous series. 

Maybe I am asking for too much.


----------



## CharlieD

Binge watching Bull. I understand "Cable", let's call her "Cable", wanted to move on. What  a stupid idea. Reminds me of another fictional character, Tasha Yar. She quit, she appeared in some, I think it's called B movie, ok she did have great body, and then just disappear. 
Ok, she did not leave, she "Cable" , went to direct something, whatever it is, how long is she really going to be directing? IN any rate good luck to her. Though i wish they did not kill her, she really could have found better job. And once in a while pop up in episode or two.
Anyways i hate seeing her leave.


----------



## CharlieD

Is anybody watching Whiskey Cavalier? It just started, only 5 episodes so far. Was watching the 4 episode last night. And the girl goes and has a thing with this bad, bad guy. What's with these women who go for a scum bag instead of a nice guy? I don't know why, but I got so mad, had to walk away. I think I am still mad. Really bothered me.


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> PBS was always our "go to" channel when nothing else looked interesting. But unfortunately we are finding the time between each season for each show is WAY TO LONG. You forget what you last saw. And then there is of course their "begging months." Repeats! Repeats! and again.
> 
> Pirate and I really got into "_the Tunnel_. A whole season, if not longer passed before they decided to bring it back.
> 
> The only series they didn't play games with was Downton Abby.
> 
> I think what really ticks me off though is when you look into the coffers of PBS, they are not hurting.
> 
> I think I liked PBS better when it was known as "_Educational Television_ and Julia Child had a full 30 minute show along with _Sesame Street_.
> 
> I realize that the majority of the shows are purchased from England. So instead of buying one season at a time, purchase at least two and keep them in the vault until they can be aired as a continuous series.
> 
> Maybe I am asking for too much.



PBS HAS gone downhill. Independent cable channels with their salacious stories  to tell have pushed PBS to the backround now.  The funding is gone, the insight cutting edge is gone.  PBS's Frontline used to be one of the finest shows on TV. These days, it can't compete.  PBS's "Nova" and "Nature" used to be cutting edge also. Now, they're somewhat of a bore now, sad to say. They've been outspent by cable producers with a lot more money to throw at documentaries .  PBS  is still cool with me.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just recently, I started watching *Worth it* on Amazon Prime Video

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8223626/

I'm really enjoying it.

Two guys got to 3 different places to eat one type of food at
different price points and vote on which one is Worth It!

It's available on You Tube and Hulu as well 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5vtqDuUM1DlngI3_qX9SFT_U9eIKyk3o


----------



## Just Cooking

Last night we finished the final episode of "The Tudors" on Netflix..

While not historically accurate we enjoyed all 4 seasons..

The story line, cast, costumes and production were, in our opinion, outstanding.  

A heads up to those who might be offended by inordinate sexual situations.. This show had bunches.. 

Reminded me of the 70's..  

Overall, I recommend it to those who enjoy pageantry, villains and an exciting story line..

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Today we watched the first PBS episode of "Mrs. Wilson"

https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/shows/mrs-wilson/

Seems a good story..

I do wish that "caps" were available.. It can be a bit difficult to follow (for us)..

Ross


----------



## Addie

I don't know what it is with the shows from England. But I am going deaf or they must have superior hearing. Everyone speaks so softly and with their accents from different parts of the company, it makes it very difficult to follow what they are saying sometimes.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> I don't know what it is with the shows from England. But I am going deaf or they must have superior hearing. Everyone speaks so softly and with their accents from different parts of the company, it makes it very difficult to follow what they are saying sometimes.




We really like the show *Chicago Med* but one of the surgeons (Dr. Ava Bekker played by Norma Kuhling) is impossible to understand and I wish they would cut her from the show. Neither of us can't understand a word she says with her accent and to make it worse, she doesn't open her mouth and speaks through her teeth, most of the time whispering. She is the worst example I've ever seen and her performances make me cringe. I think captions are distracting, and everyone else is perfectly understandable. 

 Grrrr...


----------



## Cheryl J

I can't stand those stupid 'sling' commercials!  Whoever thought that was good advertising should be fired.


*edited...the youtube commercial just posted for_ Sling _was deleted...now my post seems totally random....


----------



## Kayelle

Don't know if anyone but me is interested but the new *Doc Martin (season 8)* is *finally* airing on PBS.
I've loved that show from the start of season 1.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Don't know if anyone but me is interested but the new *Doc Martin (season 8)* is *finally* airing on PBS.
> I've loved that show from the start of season 1.



Vote me in also. I would postpone a heart attack if I had to just to make sure I didn't miss an episode.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3GAKlmvgko


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched the series finale today for _*New Amsterdam.*_  For those who follow, any guesses on who was under the white sheet after the ambulance accident? 

_I have a guess, but I don't think it was Dr. Bloom..._


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I watched the series finale today for _*New Amsterdam.*_  For those who follow, any guesses on who was under the white sheet after the ambulance accident?
> 
> _I have a guess, but I don't think it was Dr. Bloom..._




Ohhhh, that last episode just broke me up Cheryl. I love that show. I ran the ending back three times, and I still don't know for sure. We never saw Dr. Sharp (the beautiful black Dr.) in the last scene, although she was also inside the ambulance. Geeze, we have to wait and see I guess. I thought it was Dr. Bloom under the sheet. This is one compelling series and I adore all the characters.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Ohhhh, that last episode just broke me up Cheryl.* I love that show. *I ran the ending back three times, and I still don't know for sure. We never saw Dr. Sharp (the beautiful black Dr.) in the last scene, although she was also inside the ambulance. Geeze, we have to wait and see I guess. I thought it was Dr. Bloom under the sheet. This is one compelling series and I adore all the characters.




Yes, Kay.....I also thought it was Dr. Lauren Bloom under the sheet, until they showed everyone else in the ambulance *but* Dr. Sharpe. 


 I can't imagine bringing back Dr. Lauren Bloom after months in rehab and successfully delivering Max and Georgia's baby, only to kill her off.   But these series have fooled us before. LOL


I LOVE this show as well!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay....a sidenote...I watched an interview (more of a soundbite) with Janet Montgomery, who plays Dr. Bloom.  I was surprised to see that she is quite British - never would have known that. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bdei9Cu2sE


----------



## Caslon

Cheryl J said:


> I can't stand those stupid 'sling' commercials!  Whoever thought that was good advertising should be fired.



 Don't you find the parody at first insulting, then, kind of funny?  I do.

"She" gets hot when "He" takes his "circ" saw to his cable box. She puts on her goggles and says "oooo" sexy like.

Then she  says to keep the shades open so the neighbors can see in.

"He" confirms.... "Let 'em watch!" 

(Switches on a basketball game happening).

P.S. She looks sexy, he looks sexy.  A sexy duo.  "Slingers."


----------



## Caslon

Caslon said:


> Don't you find the parody at first insulting, then, kind of funny?  I do.
> 
> "She" gets hot when "He" takes his "circ" saw to his cable box. She puts on her goggles and says "oooo" sexy like.
> 
> Then she  says to keep the shades open so the neighbors can see in.
> 
> "He" confirms.... "Let 'em watch!"
> 
> (Switches on a basketball game happening).
> 
> P.S. She looks sexy, he looks sexy.  A sexy duo.  "Slingers."



PPS. As long as they don't breed.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Yes, Kay.....I also thought it was Dr. Lauren Bloom under the sheet, until they showed everyone else in the ambulance *but* Dr. Sharpe.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine bringing back Dr. Lauren Bloom after months in rehab and successfully delivering Max and Georgia's baby, only to kill her off.   But these series have fooled us before. LOL
> 
> 
> I LOVE this show as well!




*Cheryl,* I found this interesting reading. Surprising not even the cast members know the answer!
https://tvline.com/2019/05/14/new-a...-1-finale-episode-22-helen-sharpe-dead-alive/


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Kay!  Copied that to read this evening.  

Not too surprising though, Greys Anatomy did the same thing when they killed off Derek.....nobody knew anything.


----------



## Rascal

Enjoying peaky blinders ATM. Do you muricans get this???
The theme music is awesome.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We don't have Amazon, so we don't watch "The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel". However, I do know that a number of you are loyal followers. While driving along yesterday afternoon, I heard a segment on NPR's "Marketplace" that might be of interest to fans of "Midge". Kai Ryysdal, the host of Marketplace, interviewed the creators/writers/etc, of the show, Amy Sherman-Palladino and her husband Dan Palladino. You can listen to the podcast or read the transcript HERE.




Cheryl J said:


> ...Not too surprising though, Greys Anatomy did the same thing when they killed off Derek.....nobody knew anything.


Quite a few series have done the "well who WAS it that died?" or "is (s)he dead or alive?" season-ending cliffhangers. Often, it's because one or more of the actors still don't have a contract in place for the next season. I guess if the actor and agent's demands are excessive the character dies.


----------



## Kayelle

We were watching *Chicago Med* tonight and one of the patients had a horrible life threatening allergic reaction to a roast beef sandwich. It turned out that it was caused by a tick bite called the "Lone Star Tick" and he couldn't eat any meat for the rest of his life. SC and I looked at each other and both said "just let me die".


----------



## CharlieD

For some reason I thought The Elementary was done and finished. It was a pleasant surprise when i saw the Season 7 starting.


----------



## Caslon

A test of the emergency broadcasting system.  This is only a test.  So rude. Right in the middle of a show it blocks out the sound with a loud buzz. Then,  it stops, but comes back on a second time 2 minutes later.

Don't text and drive.  It can lead to expensive or deadly consequences. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM3dET-Onag


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> A test of the emergency broadcasting system.  This is only a test.  So rude. Right in the middle of a show it blocks out the sound with a loud buzz. Then,  it stops, but comes back on a second time 2 minutes later.
> 
> Don't text and drive.  It can lead to expensive or deadly consequences.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM3dET-Onag



Caslon, I am old enough (yes Adam and Eve were my playmates) to remember when in school, it was duck and cover. Make a fast dive under the desk and hope it was just a drill. Not every home had a TV at that time. It left us kids worrying about if our family was safe. They had the sirens on all the firehouses blasting a warning. They went down to the cellar.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Caslon, I am old enough (yes Adam and Eve were my playmates) to remember when in school, it was duck and cover. *Make a fast dive under the desk and hope it was just a drill. *Not every home had a TV at that time. It left us kids worrying about if our family was safe. They had the sirens on all the firehouses blasting a warning. They went down to the cellar.




I remember it too Addie. "Duck and Cover" and kiss your butt goodbye. 

 Every kid was scared all the time. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMnKNHNfznE


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I remember it too Addie. "Duck and Cover" and kiss your butt goodbye.
> 
> Every kid was scared all the time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMnKNHNfznE



My mother had polio as a child and she wore a brace on her left leg. Stairs were a nightmare for her. So every time the sirens wailed, she wouldn't go down the cellar. I always wanted to leave school and go home to make sure she was all right. For the longest time the teacher had to calm me down and reassure me that she was all right. It got so bad that I was always late for school in the morning. I didn't want to leave her home alone. I don't know what I thought I could do if the drill was real. 

Yeah. A country living in constant fear.


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> Caslon, I am old enough (yes Adam and Eve were my playmates) to remember when in school...



Parody, Addie...Parody.    "Cops".  A something I added. Comedy relief, a station break.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Parody, Addie...Parody.    "Cops".  A something I added. Comedy relief, a station break.



Yes, I did get it. The one thing I have lost and never will, is my sense of humor. It has gotten me over some very rough times.


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> I remember it too Addie. "Duck and Cover" and kiss your butt goodbye.
> 
> Every kid was scared all the time.



The curtains. Don't forget the teacher closed the curtains. A little bit more protection, from an atomic blast.
I lived just outside Washington, DC.


----------



## skilletlicker

HBO is releasing _Deadwood: The Movie_. I have only seen a few episodes of the series and don't even know which season they were from. So I decided to binge it from the beginning. Glad I did. I'm only up to Season 1, Episode 3 but looking forward to all three seasons of 12 episodes each and then watching the movie.


----------



## rodentraiser

Is anyone watching It's Bruno? I guess it's on Netflix (not where I'm watching it). The episodes are only 13 minutes long, but they're hysterical. Just out of complete boredom, I watched the first episode and I was hooked.

The characters are perfect and the dog is cuter than all get out. And I don't like small dogs all that much.


----------



## skilletlicker

rodentraiser said:


> Is anyone watching It's Bruno? I guess it's on Netflix (not where I'm watching it). The episodes are only 13 minutes long, but they're hysterical. Just out of complete boredom, I watched the first episode and I was hooked.
> 
> The characters are perfect and the dog is cuter than all get out. And I don't like small dogs all that much.



I watched the first four episodes. Enjoyed the first the most and each following episode a little bit less. Don't let that discourage you though. I didn't take it off My List. Maybe I'll go back to it someday.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwgdVoDLHpY

If you want to see James lose.


----------



## Caslon

There're all kinds of smart people.


----------



## Andy M.

The conventional wisdom is that James tanked on purpose.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> The conventional wisdom is that James tanked on purpose.



I'm neither conventional or wise but, that was my thought as we watched that last episode.. He just didn't seem the same throughout the show..

If so, I'm certain he had good reason..

Conspiracy theorists might believe that he was told to tank by "those guys"..   

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> I'm neither conventional or wise but, that was my thought as we watched that last episode.. He just didn't seem the same throughout the show..
> 
> If so, I'm certain he had good reason..
> 
> Conspiracy theorists might believe that he was told to tank by "those guys"..
> 
> Ross



On his Twitter account he stated words to the effect that, While it's great to have a situation where he can earn $150,000. per hour, he'd rather be at home where his toddler can throw toys at him for free.


----------



## Kayelle

There was no conspiracy with James. If you do the math, in the final Jeopardy if he had bet it all, he would still have lost by $1.00.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> There was no conspiracy with James. If you do the math, in the final Jeopardy if he had bet it all, he would still have lost by $1.00.



I agree that there is no conspiracy.. 

I leave the math to other more intelligent than me but, could he have known she was going to bet what she did? 

How ever its figured, he simply changed his game strategy.. And lost for that reason..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

I think it was more a matter of she adopted his strategy and he was beaten fair and square. One thing is for sure, James has taught all future players a strategy never used before. No more wimpy players allowed.


----------



## Kayelle

We really enjoyed *Yellowtone* last summer on the *Paramont Network*. I didn't even know we had it at the time. With nothing but reruns to watch on network TV, season 2 is set to start June 19th for anyone interested. Kevin Costner is easy to watch too. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npixEn-Bdkw


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the info, Kay - I love this series, too!  I think I still have it DVR'ed, but I better check to make sure.


----------



## Just Cooking

Enjoying this on Netflix.. 1 season, 8 episodes..Love period shows.. This is dubbed and we watch with caps.. They don't always match caps to dubbed  but that's ok..

High Seas    https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8961508/
Mysterious deaths on a luxurious ship traveling from Spain to Rio de Janeiro in the 1940s uncover secrets surrounding two sisters who are traveling together.

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Coming June 7 on Netflix..

https://people.com/food/jon-favreau-roy-choi-neflix-chef-show/

Jon Favreau and Roy Choi Dish on Their Bromance and Reuniting for Netflix's The Chef Show

Should be fun and interesting

Ross


----------



## Addie

skilletlicker said:


> HBO is releasing _Deadwood: The Movie_. I have only seen a few episodes of the series and don't even know which season they were from. So I decided to binge it from the beginning. Glad I did.* I'm only up to Season 1, Episode 3 but looking forward to all three seasons of 12 episodes each* and then watching the movie.



That is the best way. I did that with _Mom_.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Deadwood*

So I'm up to S1 E8 and in E7 who pops up but Kristen Bell! Enjoying this a whole lot.


----------



## skilletlicker

*I'm So Behind*

Interrupted the _Deadwood_ binge after Season 1 to watch:
_Chernobyl_ on HBO. I'm up to E 4 and it is nightmarish and terrific. 
_When They See Us_ on Netflix. Up next.


----------



## GotGarlic

skilletlicker said:


> Interrupted the _Deadwood_ binge after Season 1 to watch:
> _Chernobyl_ on HBO. I'm up to E 4 and it is nightmarish and terrific.



Thought you might be interested in this review of the science of the mini-series Chernobyl: https://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/chernobyl-miniseries-the-good-and-bad/


----------



## GotGarlic

Has anyone else been watching "The Great British Baking Show"? It's fascinating to me how many types of baked goods I never knew existed [emoji16] It's a lot of fun. Unlike so many other cooking competition shows, these people aren't all cut-throat about winning and it's relaxing to watch. 

http://www.pbs.org/food/shows/great-british-baking-show/


----------



## skilletlicker

*Truth Matters*



GotGarlic said:


> Thought you might be interested in this review of the science of the mini-series Chernobyl: https://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/chernobyl-miniseries-the-good-and-bad/


Thank you for thinking of me and providing the link. I'm not terribly relieved to read the number of deaths might not have been as high as feared. Whether it was "only" thousands, not tens of thousands, it certainly wasn't 38 or 53 or whatever total was officially reported by the Soviet government.

Like the review, you link to says,


> So how does Chernobyl do? What I liked about the series is that the main villain is the lies and deception inherent in the Soviet system. A quote from the final episode states this well:
> 
> “Every lie we tell incurs a debt to the truth. Sooner or later, that debt is paid. That is how an RBMK reactor core explodes. Lies.”
> 
> Truth and facts were anathema to the power structure, because that structure held power partly by controlling truth and facts. They had to have a monopoly on information, and everyone in the system had to play their role. This is how events take on a life of their own, and everyone, even those in power, are powerless to avert disaster. Lies made the Chernobyl disaster inevitable.


That is the scariest part.


----------



## GotGarlic

skilletlicker said:


> Thank you for thinking of me and providing the link. I'm not terribly relieved to read the number of deaths might not have been as high as feared. Whether it was "only" thousands, not tens of thousands, it certainly wasn't 38 or 53 or whatever total was officially reported by the Soviet government.
> 
> Like the review, you link to says,
> 
> That is the scariest part.


Yup. I didn't mean that it was all wine and roses. Civilization needs a reliable energy source, though, so imo, it's good to understand the pros and cons of the ones we have available,


----------



## CharlieD

skilletlicker said:


> ...
> 
> That is the scariest part.




Actually scariest part is the fact that lesson of "the lies" was not learned.


----------



## skilletlicker

CharlieD said:


> Actually scariest part is the fact that lesson of "the lies" was not learned.



The incident occurred more than 30 years ago, but you can't help but hear the rhyming chorus of history on today's nightly news.


----------



## CharlieD

skilletlicker said:


> The incident occurred more than 30 years ago, but you can't help but hear the rhyming chorus of history on today's nightly news.





exactly


----------



## Addie

Today, tourists are allowed to visit this site. They are given a meter to keep track of their exposure to the nasties. When they reach the allowed amount that is considered safe, they have to leave. Unless they have a death wish. 

Why in the world would anyone want to go there?


----------



## Caslon

They're  watching to see if a two headed gopher pops out of the ruins.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> They're  watching to see if a two headed gopher pops out of the ruins.



Aha! I now understand. Perhaps they are carrying a scythe so they can kill them for supper. Two for the price of one! Wise, frugal shoppers.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched this new Netflix movie tonight *(Murder Mystery)* and I can't remember having this much fun laughing with a movie for ages. We sure had a good time, and it's worth checking out....
https://www.netflix.com/title/80242619


----------



## skilletlicker

Kayelle said:


> We watched this new Netflix movie tonight *(Murder Mystery)* and I can't remember having this much fun laughing with a movie for ages. We sure had a good time, and it's worth checking out....
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80242619



Thanks for the recommendation. I added it to "MyList" earlier. But there are hundreds of titles there already and I'll never get to most of them. I'm actually online now only because I couldn't decide what to watch.


----------



## skilletlicker

Long been in the habit of watching the CBS This Morning. It was always a soft/hard news program with a little more weight the soft-sided leg. Far as I can tell since the very recent on-air personnel changes its now 99% entertainment.

So as of yesterday, I listen to Public Radio in the morning instead.

Edited to correct: Originally wrote CBS Morning News. I meant CBS This Morning.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> We watched this new Netflix movie tonight *(Murder Mystery)* and I can't remember having this much fun laughing with a movie for ages. We sure had a good time, and it's worth checking out....
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80242619



SO and I watched this movie last weekend. We enjoyed it too.


----------



## skilletlicker

skilletlicker said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I added it to "MyList" earlier. But there are hundreds of titles there already and I'll never get to most of them. I'm actually online now only because I couldn't decide what to watch.


When I write this stuff the first draft is often so disjointed as to be nonsensical. What I meant to say in the post above was that I'd just finished watching _Murder Mystery_ thanks to Kayelle's recommendation and thoroughly enjoyed it. Somehow in the cuts, copies, and pastes, my meaning was lost entirely.

Thanks, Kayelle


----------



## skilletlicker

Finished watching all three seasons of Deadwood yesterday and watched Deadwood, The Movie today. Overall I loved the whole thing but the end of the third season left me disappointed and dissatisfied. The movie wrapped it all up nicely though. I'm glad I didn't have to wait long for it.

I really enjoyed the songs, parts of which played over the closing credits of each series episode. Playlists including most of them are on YouTube and Spotify and are well worth listening to on their own.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After stating several times that I'm not fond of British sit-coms, I find that I've become smitten with "Hold the Sunset", currently showing on the Boston PBS station. Like the previously beloved "Waiting For God", the lead characters are senior citizens. I guess I enjoy these two shows because if I wasn't watching these characters I just might BE one of the characters. 



skilletlicker said:


> Long been in the habit of watching the CBS This Morning...Far as I can tell since the very recent on-air personnel changes its now 99% entertainment.
> 
> So as of yesterday, I listen to Public Radio in the morning instead...


Apparently, you are in a lot of good company:
*CBS This Morning Ratings Drop 21% with Gayle King's new co-hosts*


----------



## CharlieD

skilletlicker said:


> Long been in the habit of watching the CBS This Morning. It was always a soft/hard news program with a little more weight the soft-sided leg. Far as I can tell since the very recent on-air personnel changes its now 99% entertainment.
> 
> So as of yesterday, I listen to Public Radio in the morning instead.
> 
> Edited to correct: Originally wrote CBS Morning News. I meant CBS This Morning.





If CBS is entertainment, public radio is propaganda.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> If CBS is entertainment, public radio is propaganda.


No, it's not, Charlie. This isn't Russia.


----------



## bbqcoder

Currently watching the old series Rod Serling’s The Twilight Zone.  I’m on S2E8.  There are 4 seasons of ~35 episodes so it’ll be awhile before I finish. I remember watching a few of the episodes as a kid.


----------



## rodentraiser

The original series, The Equalizer, is on the NBC website right now, so I"m working my way through those episodes.

https://www.nbc.com/the-equalizer


----------



## Just Cooking

Currently enjoying "Unit 42" on Netflix..

A widowed cop tapped to lead a special cybercrimes unit teams up with a former hacker to hunt down tech-savvy criminals who are terrorizing Belgium. Starring:Patrick Ridremont, Constance Gay, Tom Audenaert. ... Unit 42: Season 1

Interesting cop show, dubbed dialog and we mostly watch with caps on.. Easier for us to follow along on many Netflix shows..

We, usually, move around between 4 or 5 Netflix series and enjoy them all..

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> No, it's not, Charlie. This isn't Russia.



Well, since, I assume, you did not live in Soviet Union during it's hay days of mid 70's and the hype of anti American propaganda, and I did, I consider myself some what a pro on subject. Whenever I turn on FM 91.1, local station that carries NPR and MPR, I find myself thinking that I am back at my parents home on quite street in the suburb of Kiev, or per new official transliteration Kyiv. 

But alas, I am afraid if we continue, we will end up getting into more politics that is allowed on this board. There is of course private channels if you wish to discuss.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Well, since, I assume, you did not live in Soviet Union during it's hay days of mid 70's and the hype of anti American propaganda, and I did, I consider myself some what a pro on subject. Whenever I turn on FM 91.1, local station that carries NPR and MPR, I find myself thinking that I am back at my parents home on quite street in the suburb of Kiev, or per new official transliteration Kyiv.
> 
> But alas, I am afraid if we continue, we will end up getting into more politics that is allowed on this board. There is of course private channels if you wish to discuss.


No, but that doesn't make me ignorant of what state media is. NPR certainly doesn't promote the policies of the current administration. For just one example, they report regularly on the effects of climate change.


----------



## CharlieD

Like I said. I am not going to discuss politics.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Taco Porn!!!*

Taco Chronicles is a Netflix series with six 30 minute episodes, each focusing on a different style of taco:

Pastor
Carnitas
Canasta
Asada
Barbacoa
Guisado
This isn't for everybody. First, it is unabashed food porn. Second, Spanish language with English subtitles.


----------



## Just Cooking

skilletlicker said:


> Taco Chronicles is a Netflix series with six 30 minute episodes, each focusing on a different style of taco:
> 
> Pastor
> Carnitas
> Canasta
> Asada
> Barbacoa
> Guisado
> This isn't for everybody. First, it is unabashed food porn. Second, Spanish language with English subtitles.



Thank you... I have saved this show to "my list".. 
We use subtitles for most Netflix shows so, that should work for us..
Netflix has a goodly amount of good food shows..  

Ross


----------



## bbqcoder

skilletlicker said:


> Taco Chronicles is a Netflix series with six 30 minute episodes, each focusing on a different style of taco:



I added it to my list.  Do they provide recipes on the show?


----------



## skilletlicker

bbqcoder said:


> I added it to my list.  Do they provide recipes on the show?



No, not recipes, but lots of cultural, historical, and regional background.


----------



## skilletlicker

*"The Loudest Voice"*

I wanted to watch "The Loudest Voice", Hulu's show about Roger Ailes and Fox News. Got through 3 ½ episodes mostly by watching only 15 or 20 minutes at a time. But I'm done. It literally makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## bbqcoder

I'm currently watching All or Nothing - Carolina Panthers on Amazon Prime. Currently on episode 6 of 8.  Good stuff so far.  Love Cam Newton.  Such a fun loving, happy guy.

I've seen the other seasons (Arizona Cardinals, LA Rams, & Dallas Cowboys).  The series also covered Soccer (Manchester City) and Rugby (NZ All Blacks).

It's a good way to see behind the scenes how these sport franchises work.


----------



## ezduzit

Cerise said:


> Awww.  I hope you can get ME TV.  Here's one of the funniest MTM episodes.
> 
> From Chuckles the clown's funeral.
> 
> "A little song.  A little dance.  A little seltzer down your pants."
> 
> 
> Mary Tyler Moore at Chuckles the Clown's Funeral - YouTube






Great episode form a great show which I have the whole series on DVD, before that is was VHS, preceded by Beta.


I like this SNL parody of the MTM show.


     Julia Louis-Dreyfus's only has one line, but her impression never fails to crack me up:


https://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/cold-opening/n9282


----------



## ezduzit

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lately, my most favorite thing in TV is the OFF button.




As Groucho Marx said:


"I find _television_ very educating. 

Every time somebody turns on the set, I go into the other room and read a book".


----------



## skilletlicker

*Veronica Mars*

I've come to admire Kristen Bell, but until about a month ago wasn't even aware of "Veronica Mars." Thought I'd watch the first three seasons, then the movie, then series 4. But those first three seasons are 22 episodes each ... about teenagers. And I'm 50 years older than those characters. And 3 x 22 is almost 66 hours of television. Mind you, I thought the show was pretty good as High School TV shows go. But no way was I gonna watch season two and three. So skip to the movie; meh. Then the recently released Season 4. Now Veronica is early thirty-something, overtly sexual, maybe kinky even, in a PG sort of way, and overall lots more appealing.

Thoroughly enjoyed season 4. There are rumors of season five; more "detectivy," and alluding to an Angela Lansbury type "Murder She Wrote."

I'm hoping to live long enough to see it.


----------



## ezduzit

For me, it's mostly older stuff, which I'll probably post at another time.

Of the more recent, I've got the first 12 seasons of America's Test Kitchen on DVD (not too recent!), my favorite all-around cooking show.

Any program with Guy Fieri, though I just started getting into Guy's Grocery Games a couple of months ago.
DDD is my favorite of his and have the first three seasons on DVD as well.

More in the cooking vein its Ina Garten, Sara Moulton (Cooking Live, and the one after or before), Mary Ann Esposito, Good Eats (Alton Brown) of which I have about a dozen DVDS, Michele Urvater (Cooking Monday-Friday), Lidia's shows, Jacques Pepin about 6 or so various DVDs of his, and of course Julia, mostly all of hers w or w/o Jacques.


Took me many years to get into and/or accept Seinfeld. 
There's so many different bits per episode there's bound to be a laugh or two per episode, so I bought the whole series!

House M.D. - Have the whole series on DVD.

So You Think You'd Survive?


Shark Tank


Phony as heck reality shows (aren't they all?), but I watch American Pickers and Bar Rescue every chance I get, as well as Pawn Stars, but absolutely despised the obligatory scripted 'Chumly' buffoonery that were cute the first few episodes of the first 6 or so seasons.
The other side of PS is the ever so serious Antiques Road Show which I like.


There is just a smattering off the top of my head.


----------



## Vinylhanger

skilletlicker said:


> I've come to admire Kristen Bell, but until about a month ago wasn't even aware of "Veronica Mars." Thought I'd watch the first three seasons, then the movie, then series 4. But those first three seasons are 22 episodes each ... about teenagers. And I'm 50 years older than those characters. And 3 x 22 is almost 66 hours of television. Mind you, I thought the show was pretty good as High School TV shows go. But no way was I gonna watch season two and three. So skip to the movie; meh. Then the recently released Season 4. Now Veronica is early thirty-something, overtly sexual, maybe kinky even, in a PG sort of way, and overall lots more appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed season 4. There are rumors of season five; more "detectivy," and alluding to an Angela Lansbury type "Murder She Wrote."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to live long enough to see it.


This answers so many questions.

I saw the trailers for the 4th season and it looked interesting.  However, In the back of my mind I kept thinking... "Isnt this the goofy teenager show?  It sure doesnt look like it.".

Maybe I'll do the same and watch the movie and season 4.  66 hours of teenage shenanigans doesnt really interest me.


----------



## CharlieD

Stumble on show on Netflix called OA. 2 seasons, 8 episodes each. SyFy, mystery, etc. Total nonsense if you ask me. Who makes this garbage i do not know.


----------



## Cheryl J

Last night's episode of _*Yellowstone. *_ Holy moly....


----------



## Claire1980

skilletlicker said:


> Taco Chronicles is a Netflix series with six 30 minute episodes, each focusing on a different style of taco:
> 
> Pastor
> Carnitas
> Canasta
> Asada
> Barbacoa
> Guisado
> This isn't for everybody. First, it is unabashed food porn. Second, Spanish language with English subtitles.



Thanks! I know what I'm going to watch this weekend


----------



## Just Cooking

Claire1980 said:


> Thanks! I know what I'm going to watch this weekend



This is a very interesting series.. I found that by turning down the sound, I was less distracted by not understanding the language..

Enjoy...  

Ross


----------



## Mad Cook

Currently I'm watching "Grimm" - I know, I know....

Also repeats of "The Big  Bang Theory" - It isn't that far fetched - I knew characters like them when I was a student!!! 

"Downton Abbey" is on again on British TV but not at times I can watch - and anyway I watched the original. It was interesting to us, up to a point, the first time round as one set of my maternal great-grandparents were Butler and House-keeper for an Earl around the end of the 19th century. Later, when they left service, they ran quite high class hotels in the Derbshire area and when they retired from the hotel trade they took over the local pub in the village where my mother was brought up. 

A family story tells of the time they ran a very upper class hotel in Derby and the King's jockey was staying there for the Derby races. The jockey made an improper "pass" at one of the maids who reported him to my Great Grandmother who sent GGfather to sort the jockey out. Apparently, GGfather, a very well-built and strong man, held the jockey by the ankles over the banister of the 2nd floor landing and told him that he would be dropped over the banister if he ever  upset a servant again. Apparently he said "Jockeys are 10 for a penny but good servants are hard to find".


----------



## skilletlicker

*Derry Girls on Netflix*

Recently, in a conversation about Veronica Mars, there was some talk about the tedium of TV about high school kids.

_Derry Girls_ is a good one. Two seasons are each only six ½ hour episodes, so not a big investment. I was watching this alone and laughing out loud. It's an Irish show and some of the accents are thick enough that I enjoy it a little more with subtitles.


----------



## Kayelle

We've been watching the six part series *"The Last Czars" *on Netflix. After visiting Russia a couple times, the subject is really interesting to us and this quite a production. Check out the trailer...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wUmTjgxTKE


----------



## Just Cooking

That one is on "my list", Kayelle...  

It may be an interesting series..  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> That one is on "my list", Kayelle...
> 
> It may be an interesting series..
> 
> Ross




I think you'll be impressed with the 6 part series *Ross.* I like that there's lots of explanations between the dramatic scenes as I'd be lost otherwise, although may not be 100% accurate. The acting is quite impressive. This is not for children.


----------



## Just Cooking

skilletlicker said:


> Recently, in a conversation about Veronica Mars, there was some talk about the tedium of TV about high school kids.
> 
> _Derry Girls_ is a good one. Two seasons are each only six ½ hour episodes, so not a big investment. I was watching this alone and laughing out loud. It's an Irish show and some of the accents are thick enough that I enjoy it a little more with subtitles.



Your post had me looking for this..

Its like a train wreck.. Not at all my type of humor but, I can't stop watching it..  

Ross


----------



## skilletlicker

Just Cooking said:


> Your post had me looking for this..
> 
> Its like a train wreck.. Not at all my type of humor but, I can't stop watching it..
> 
> Ross


Glad you liked it?
Guess I forgot to include the link. _Derry Girls_ is a British comedy on Netflix, set in the midst "the troubles" in late '90s Northern Ireland.


----------



## Cheryl J

Anyone watching *Yellowstone.*...?  Kay....? 
WOW...last night's episode....!  

I don't think I've ever seen a series with such top notch acting as this one, IMO.  Despite the rough scenes in last night's episode, I loved that the end theme was love and family in the rather dysfunctional Dutton family.  

 Looking forward to the next 3 before the season finale.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, we just finished watching the latest Yellowstone episode, and it took my breath away on many levels.....holly bat guano!! You are so right about the top notch acting!


----------



## bbqcoder

Where are you watching Yellowstone?  On CMT?  It doesn’t appear to be on any of the usual streaming services.


----------



## Kayelle

bbqcoder said:


> Where are you watching Yellowstone?  On CMT?  It doesn’t appear to be on any of the usual streaming services.




It's on the Paramount Network. It's available on my TV, but if it isn't on yours, there's a free app for the network. It's best to start with season one to get the background of the story. The show has been renewed for season three next summer.


----------



## Kayelle

*Cheryl,* take a look at the behind the scenes of the latest episode. WOW
https://www.paramountnetwork.com/video-clips/2rupg8/yellowstone-behind-the-story-resurrection-day


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *Cheryl,* take a look at the behind the scenes of the latest episode. WOW
> https://www.paramountnetwork.com/video-clips/2rupg8/yellowstone-behind-the-story-resurrection-day



 Thanks for posting that, Kay!  It's always interesting to hear what the actors felt while filming those intense scenes.  Love this series!  I'm going to go through withdrawals when it ends until next summer. 

It's also interesting that Kelly Reilly (Beth) is British.  She has the American accent nailed! 

*bbqcoder*....look it up and watch it, if you're interested!  It is a GREAT series.


----------



## Just Cooking

Its a favorite time of the year for me..

I'm watching the regional playoffs of Little League baseball.. The World Series begins Aug 15th in Williamsport, Pa.

Love watching kids play baseball..  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

I have started watching The Other Life on Netflix. Poor parody of Alien, really poor. And, I hate to sound judgmental, but the fact that main character is a but ugly woman only makes it worse. Oh, and the fact that they keep using fowl language, every other word is just absolutely disgusting. I am no prude and sometimes "F" could be appropriate, but every other word is just wrong. 
I love Science Fiction, but I think I need to stop watching this.


----------



## CharlieD

Is anybody watching Elementary?


----------



## Andy M.

I was but it’s done now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself watches when he remembers it's on, but I never got into it.


We binge-watched "The Good Place" last night. Popped disc 1 in the player around 9 and then "just one more episoded" our way through both discs and 13 episodes. Season Two on order at the library.


----------



## otuatail

How do I remove myself from this topic?


----------



## Cheryl J

otuatail said:


> How do I remove myself from this topic?




Hi, otuatail. Not sure there's a way to do that, other than ignoring this thread and just not participating in it....?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

In the menu bar just above the thread title, you should see an option for Thread Options (doing this from memory, so I might be a little off). Click on it, then select Unsubscribe. If I got it right, the thread should no longer show up in your list.





otuatail said:


> How do I remove myself from this topic?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Cheryl, we just finished watching the latest Yellowstone episode, and it took my breath away on many levels.....holly bat guano!! You are so right about the top notch acting!




I'm so looking forward to the next couple of episodes....hopefully they'll shine a light on why Beth has so much deep seated hatred for her brother Jamie. 

 I have a theory..... I think Beth was pregnant with Rip's child back in the day, and Jamie put an end to that somehow, and now Beth wants to put a stop on any love that Jamie might have in his future.  She pretty much said that she would kill any love he may have, with her bare hands. Love this show! LOL


----------



## bbqcoder

I'm in the middle of season 2 of Shtisel on Netflix.  Found the recommendation in the NYT comments section of an article about a NY town dealing with a new housing development but concerned the town becoming like Kiryas Joel.

It's an Israeli TV series about a fictional ultra-orthodox Jewish family living in Jerusalem.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/21/arts/television/shtisel-netflix-orthodox-judaism-hasidim.html

It's in Hebrew with English subtitles.  After awhile, it's amazing how you pick up some of the language by listening to it enough.



> “While it is clothed in the world of the ultra-Orthodox, ’Shtisel’ is a human story about family, love and community,” said Marty Greenfield, a retired chief financial officer of Warner Bros. Records (and the father of the actor Max Greenfield). “You laugh, you cry and at the conclusion you want more.”



Another very good foreign TV series that I watched last year is called "Babylon Berlin".  It's focuses on life in pre-WWII Germany. Very well done.


----------



## CharlieD

bbqcoder said:


> I'm in the middle of season 2 of Shtisel ...



My wife watched it. She loved it. I do not like subtitles, as in my opinion it takes away from watching what is going on on the screen, of course if me English was better maybe i would not have such problem 

But from what i understand the show is pretty realistic, unlike many other where Orthodox Jews portrayed in a negative.


----------



## CharlieD

Andy M. said:


> I was but it’s done now.




So, what did you think about the last episode? I was pretty disappointed. They should have finished with the one before.


----------



## Andy M.

I agree it was anticlimactic. They just went back to what the had been doing all along as if nothing had happened.


----------



## bbqcoder

CharlieD said:


> I do not like subtitles, as in my opinion it takes away from watching what is going on on the screen, of course if me English was better maybe i would not have such problem



It does help to be a speed reader so you can watch the screen and read the subs quickly.  I even turn on subs for regular English shows so that I don't miss one bit of dialogue.


----------



## Kayelle

I read pretty fast *bb*, but I find subtitles really distracting too* Charlie.* A lot of times I find myself reading them when I really don't need to because they're hard to just ignore.


----------



## Just Cooking

We started using subtitles with British shows.. It became a habit and now we have them on for most all Netflix and Prime shows..

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

_*Yellowstone*_ is the only one that I've had to turn on closed captions. I prefer not to, but have to with this series.

Speaking of _*Yellowstone*_, season 2 finale was last night, and season 3 won't start back up again until mid 2020.   At least there were some answers, so they don't torture us with huge cliffhangers for a freakin' year. 

(*Kay and Sous*, other than me, I think you two are the only other fans here of this series.  Have you seen the finale yet?)


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> _*Yellowstone*_ is the only one that I've had to turn on closed captions. I prefer not to, but have to with this series.
> 
> Speaking of _*Yellowstone*_, season 2 finale was last night, and season 3 won't start back up again until mid 2020.   At least there were some answers, so they don't torture us with huge cliffhangers for a freakin' year.
> 
> (*Kay and Sous*, other than me, I think you two are the only other fans here of this series.  Have you seen the finale yet?)




Watched it last night Cheryl, thank goodness the tv was set  back up in time to record it. Like you, I'm so glad they didn't leave us hanging about what became of the little boy!!! Kudo's to the powers that be over that decision. Good grief, what a series this is, and I can hardly wait for season 3 next summer.


----------



## GotGarlic

Is anyone else watching "The Great British Baking Show"? I've been catching up with it on Netflix and it's a lot of fun. I'm amazed at how many types of baked goods I've never heard of before, and how many different types of cake batter there are. I find it fascinating.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Watched it last night Cheryl, thank goodness the tv was set  back up in time to record it. *Like you, I'm so glad they didn't leave us hanging about what became of the little boy!!! Kudo's to the powers that be over that decision. *Good grief, what a series this is, and I can hardly wait for season 3 next summer.



Glad everything worked out for you to record it Kay, amidst your remodeling! 

Yes! I'm so glad the 'powers that be' chose to give us closure about little Tate on this season finale....especially since we have to wait so long for Season 3.  

I just love Rip and Beth....she sure is a bad @ss, isn't she?  I wasn't crazy about her in the beginning, but she has grown on me. LOL


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Is anyone else watching "The Great British Baking Show"? I've been catching up with it on Netflix and it's a lot of fun. I'm amazed at how many types of baked goods I've never heard of before, and how many different types of cake batter there are. I find it fascinating.




I'll have to look that one up, GG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We just binge-watched the first half of season 2 of The Good Place. Just like potato chips, we kept going for "just one more" episode. [emoji38]


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Country Music" - Ken Burns Documentary*

Was looking forward to this. It was better than I'd hoped for, especially the first hour.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're getting too old to do the full-on binge thing, but binge we did on Season Three of "The Good Place" Friday and Saturday. Friday wasn't bad - just four episodes. Got to bed at my unreasonably late time, but nothing out of the ordinary. We had planned on watching the middle four episodes last night...but kept on going for "just one more" until we ran out.  And then there were extras. With the sun coming up later and later each day, I should not have been seeing a faint glow of light in the sky as I headed off for bed.  I'm not saying how late I slept in, but let's just say it's a good thing that the Browns weren't a 1:00PM game today...


----------



## Cheryl J

Most of my fave network series are finally coming back this week...!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I know, *Cheryl*! And I have serious issues - we don't have a means of recording, and this could be the very last week of baseball games for me this year.  Monday was "Bull" (not sure how I like the kinder, gentler Bull...), but there was no baseball game. Tuesday night? One eye on the TV for both "NCIS" series, and one eye on my phone display to "watch" the game. Not much watching, since my Indians were winning 4-0 before their opponent ever had a chance to bat. No conflict of schedule Wednesday, since I haven't latched on to any show. Thursday? Lots of double-timing there ahead. Friday shouldn't be bad - all I watch that night is "Blue Bloods" and I might be lucky enough to have the baseball game over by then.

First World Problems, right?


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know, *Cheryl*! And I have serious issues - we don't have a means of recording, and this could be the very last week of baseball games for me this year.  Monday was "Bull" (not sure how I like the kinder, gentler *Bull.*..), but there was no baseball game. Tuesday night? One eye on the TV for both *"NCIS"* series, and one eye on my phone display to "watch" the game. Not much watching, since my Indians were winning 4-0 before their opponent ever had a chance to bat. No conflict of schedule Wednesday, since I haven't latched on to any show. Thursday? Lots of double-timing there ahead. Friday shouldn't be bad - all I watch that night is *"Blue Bloods"* and I might be lucky enough to have the baseball game over by then.
> 
> *First World Problems, right?*




 Yes, definitely! LOL.  I'm thinking that Bull will get back to his normal self - he's in impending fatherhood now and the new series is just beginning. Loved to see Benny walk back in at the last moment after their feud and save the day, we knew he would.  

Also looking forward to the series premiere of Blue Bloods!  Love that show. 

 Speaking of NCIS...my little grandsons got to meet Mark Harmon and watch an episode of NCIS being filmed on their grandma and grandpa's property. They were shy with getting their pic taken, but they loved watching the filming and seeing a fake 'corpse' walking around in between takes. LOL
 They've grown up with Halloween parties and fake stuff doesn't scare them.  LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...they loved watching the filming and seeing a fake 'corpse' walking around in between takes. LOL
> They've grown up with Halloween parties and fake stuff doesn't scare them.  LOL


I'd enjoy watching a walking corpse, too! While our kids never grew up with Halloween parties or fake stuff, they always had a good grasp of pretend and real. When  "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom" came out, our kids were four. We rented the tape a year or two later (yup, no DVDs yet) and tried to shuffle the kids off to bed, but they wanted to stay up. Well, Loverly ended up watching half the movie hiding behind the couch or tucking her face into Himself's chest.  Goober, on the other hand, practically crawled into the TV with each special effects kind of thing (like pulling the heart from the chest cavity) asking "how do they DO that?". He was absolutely mesmerized. 

Do you know which episode was filmed at the grandfolks' place, *Cheryl*? It would be fun knowing to watch for it when that episode comes around.


----------



## Kayelle

I was just blown away by the first episode of *New Amsterdam . *Cheryl, I know it's one of your favorites too, and wondering if you've seen it yet. The episode was so well done and kept us on a roller coaster trying to figure out who died in the ambulance accident the show ended with last season. What a gut punch at the very end. WOW


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'd enjoy watching a walking corpse, too! While our kids never grew up with Halloween parties or fake stuff, they always had a good grasp of pretend and real. When  "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom" came out, our kids were four. We rented the tape a year or two later (yup, no DVDs yet) and tried to shuffle the kids off to bed, but they wanted to stay up. Well, Loverly ended up watching half the movie hiding behind the couch or tucking her face into Himself's chest.  Goober, on the other hand, practically crawled into the TV with each special effects kind of thing (like pulling the heart from the chest cavity) asking "how do they DO that?". He was absolutely mesmerized.
> 
> *Do you know which episode was filmed at the grandfolks' place, Cheryl? It would be fun knowing to watch for it when that episode comes around.*



Loved the story of your (then) 4 yr. old twins watching the Indiana Jones movie, CG!  Little kids are so entertaining. 

As for that episode of NCIS, I'm sure it's already aired.  That pic was a year or two ago.  I had just remembered I had the pic of them with Harmon when you mentioned NCIS, so thought I'd share it.   BTW, the studios pay a pretty penny to allow filming on private property, so my SIL's parents are always willing to allow film crews. They get paid something like $4000 a day.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I was just blown away by the first episode of *New Amsterdam . *Cheryl, I know it's one of your favorites too, and wondering if you've seen it yet. *The episode was so well done and kept us on a roller coaster trying to figure out who died in the ambulance accident the show ended with last season.* What a gut punch at the very end. WOW



 Holy cow, that *WAS* really well done!! I watched it this morning. Like the entire universe  I also thought it would be Dr. Sharpe that died in the accident, along with the ambulance driver.  But....there were clues, even before Dr. Sharpe showed up well and revealed she had been away on business when the crash happened.  

 I had a sinking suspicion early on in this episode that it was Max's wife Georgia who died, when Max brought his infant daughter to work and turned her over to the hospital day care.  I thought hmmm..... Also, Georgia was the only one on the show who had very little presence and air time, so figured she would be the one they killed off.  When the baby was crying in those home scenes and Georgia never actually got up to tend to the baby, it kind of clinched it that she was imaginary in Max's mind... 

 I love this show, one of the best ever, IMO!
(.... I hope I didn't spoil this for anyone who's watching it and hadn't seen this episode yet....LOL)


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> we don't have a means of recording,


What kind of service do you have? Over the air or cable/satellite?  I highly recommend having DVR service, even if it means paying $10-$15/month.  It's a big time saver and you skip the commercials.  I use to think it was a waste of money but when you think of the time saved, it's worth it.  In a lot of the triple play bundles, DVR service is essentially free.  Comcast Xfinity DVR is a nice service where it stores the recordings in the cloud so you could watch it away from the house.  I currently have Verizon but my contract is up for renewal in Nov so I will probably switch back to Comcast or cancel Verizon but sign up under my wife's name.  $90/month for Gigabit internet, 1 cable TV/DVR and phone (we don't use) is pretty good.  The other TVs just have FireTV streaming.



Cheryl J said:


> BTW, the studios pay a pretty penny to allow filming on private property, so my SIL's parents are always willing to allow film crews. They get paid something like $4000 a day.



Recently my church had an independent film crew use our parking lot to stage equipment and wanted use of our dumpster.  I think initially they offered $100/day but we pushed them to $300/day.  No where close to your $4K daily number but $4K for 2 weeks is not bad.  Helps with the finances!

As for TV watching, I started "The Spy" on Netflix featuring Sasha Baron Cohen.  Pretty good so far.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bbqcoder said:


> What kind of service do you have? Over the air or cable/satellite?...


Um...how about an eight-foot antenna mounted under our roof in the attic? We do have a VCR, but never bothered hooking it up to the digital TV because anything recorded would be low quality. We have a tower computer connected to the TV, but its motherboard died a year or two ago. Himself hasn't bothered replacing it since. I'm fine with missing things here and there, although I do try to keep up with drama type series. Himself was the one who would watch all sorts of stuff online through Hulu. However, he's able to find videos that he wants to watch on his tablet, all free to see. We aren't much TV watchers. And we're so old school there are separate schoolhouse doors for Girls and Boys - but it works for us.


----------



## CharlieD

Watching a Police show, doesn't even matter wich one, they all do it. An officer, undercover, walks toward an unsuspected would be criminal, and instead of getting right next to him/her, an officer starts creaming "Police" a mile away. Obviously it is to create the suspense moment in the show, the chace and so on. But it is becoming annoying and pathetic. Enough already. No professional police would be screaming police like that.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Watching a Police show, doesn't even matter wich one, they all do it. An officer, undercover, walks toward an unsuspected would be criminal, and instead of getting right next to him/her, an officer starts creaming "Police" a mile away. Obviously it is to create the suspense moment in the show, the chace and so on. But it is becoming annoying and pathetic. *Enough already.* No professional police would be screaming police like that.




I agree Charlie. It's laughable how the cops give them a running head start..makes no sense at all. Enough already is right.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I agree Charlie. It's laughable how the cops give them a running head start..makes no sense at all. Enough already is right.



SO's favorite comment when the bad guys are getting away in a car/van/truck and the cops are shooting non-stop:  "Aim for the tires!" They never do.


----------



## Just Cooking

Jeannie is off traveling through Vegas and the Cali coast so, I'm spending a lot of time watching food programs on Netflix..
Today I came across an episode of Chefs Table which I recommend for those who enjoy Mexican food, especially those who have eaten really good Barbacoa.

This is the story of Christina Martinez..
"Cristina Martinez is a Mexican chef and immigration activist in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Martinez is a native of Capulhuac, Mexico, and she is an undocumented immigrant who crossed the border from Juárez into the United States." Wikipedia

While the episode made my mouth water with her barbacoa preparation, it was her story which really got to me.. I hope that those of you that have seen this or are interested in a very poignant story will agree that this is a worthwhile show to watch..

An internet segment about Christina's restaurant..   https://philly.eater.com/2019/4/15/...tina-martinez-mexican-restaurant-philadelphia

The show is on Netflix.. Chefs Table, Series 5-Episode 1  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Jeannie is off traveling through Vegas and the Cali coast so, I'm spending a lot of time watching food programs on Netflix..
> Today I came across an episode of Chefs Table which I recommend for those who enjoy Mexican food, especially those who have eaten really good Barbacoa.
> 
> This is the story of Christina Martinez..
> "Cristina Martinez is a Mexican chef and immigration activist in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Martinez is a native of Capulhuac, Mexico, and she is an undocumented immigrant who crossed the border from Juárez into the United States." Wikipedia
> 
> While the episode made my mouth water with her barbacoa preparation, it was her story which really got to me.. I hope that those of you that have seen this or are interested in a very poignant story will agree that this is a worthwhile show to watch..
> 
> An internet segment about Christina's restaurant..   https://philly.eater.com/2019/4/15/...tina-martinez-mexican-restaurant-philadelphia
> 
> The show is on Netflix.. Chefs Table, Series 5-Episode 1  [emoji2]
> 
> Ross


I've watched that episode a couple of times. I agree, it's a very interesting story and the food looks great.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Rhiannon Giddens on PBS Tonight*

A lot of people here were interested in Ken Burns's recent documentary, "Country Music." Rhiannon Giddens, one of my favorite musicians, was frequently mentioned and interviewed in that series and promotions for it.

She will be featured on a segment of tonight's _Amanpour and Company_ on PBS.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## skilletlicker

Watched the final episode of "*The Deuce*" on HBO. Might be the best TV show I've ever seen.


----------



## skilletlicker

*"For Sama" A Documentary about the Siege of Aleppo*

I watched _*For Sama*_ on PBS Frontline tonight. It is a documentary, shot on a mobile phone by a young mother addressed to her infant daughter. I was moved. I hope you watch it too.
IMDB
RottenTomatoes
The Guardian
I'm a cynical old man. You younger, smarter, better-educated folk, should appreciate it even more.


----------



## skilletlicker

*MadMen*

Started watching _MadMen_ on Netflix two or three weeks ago. Up to Season 4. Very good TV.


----------



## CharlieD

skilletlicker said:


> Started watching _MadMen_ on Netflix two or three weeks ago. Up to Season 4. Very good TV.



Maybe I should switch to that. Started watching Lost in Space on Netflix. The weather is so cold a whole lake froze in the matter of seconds, and yet people are walking without heats and their ears and noses are not even red. That's just bad.


----------



## bbqcoder

Yes, Mad Men is a great series.  I enjoyed it. I was impressed with how well they recreated the 60s with the clothes and set pieces.  I like period dramas like Mad Men. Some other shows that I enjoyed are:  Boardwalk Empire, Masters of Sex, Fargo.

While I was away skiing at Jay Peak, I started watching the series "You" on Netflix.  My teenage daughters have been watching it so I got into it.  It's a thriller about a stalker.  Apparently the show was on Lifetime but didn't get renewed after one season but got picked up by Netflix.

I'm also watching "The Crown".

A milestone for me is that I have truly "cut the cord".  Just switched from Verizon to Comcast for service but this time, I only got internet.  No double-play or triple-play packages.  I sort of was cutting the cord before as my TV only had streaming content but my wife's TV was still using the cable box.  For TV content, we're using Youtube TV (shared with two other people), Netflix, and Amazon.  Will probably pause Netflix for a few months to watch HBO at some point.


----------



## skilletlicker

Thanks for the input on _You_. It's near the top of my ToStream list. Watching 2nd season of _Killing Eve_ at the moment.
Re _MadMen_: I praised it here when I was up to season 4. Overall great TV but to be honest, I wish I hadn't bothered with season 7.
I thought S3 of _The Crown_ was very interesting and well-done, but odd in some way. You mention how well _MadMen_ covered the '60s. Watching the same period from the vantage point of British Royalty felt strange because the events were familiar but the perspective was alien.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched the most amazing movie made for Amazon. When it was over, we looked at each other and agreed it was a really remarkable movie. *Life Itself.*..you won't be sorry.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B07FJNH1QX/ref=atv_hm_hom_1_c_XqRl9X_3_20


----------



## bbqcoder

skilletlicker said:


> I thought S3 of _The Crown_ was very interesting and well-done, but odd in some way. You mention how well _MadMen_ covered the '60s. Watching the same period from the vantage point of British Royalty felt strange because the events were familiar but the perspective was alien.



I’m on season three and I miss Claire Foy. The new Elizabeth is not to my liking but I heard that it’s a more accurate representation.  

I got notice that season three of Babylon Berlin is coming to Netflix in two weeks. It’s in German and about the times before WWII. Very well done.

We completely cut the cord. Just have Internet and YouTube TV, Amazon, and Netflix.


----------



## Just Cooking

bbqcoder said:


> I’m on season three and I miss Claire Foy. *The new Elizabeth is not to my liking* but I heard that it’s a more accurate representation.
> 
> I got notice that season three of Babylon Berlin is coming to Netflix in two weeks. It’s in German and about the times before WWII. Very well done.
> 
> We completely cut the cord. Just have Internet and YouTube TV, Amazon, and Netflix.



I can understand why you feel that Claire Foy is so good in her part.. We agree with that..

That said, I have to say that we felt that  Olivia Colman was/is the right choice to play the part, with the queen aging.. We have enjoyed other shows with  Olivia Colman and feel she is really good portraying the queen..

Ross


----------



## otuatail

Can some tell me how to remove myself from this thread please?


----------



## bbqcoder

otuatail said:


> Can some tell me how to remove myself from this thread please?



Click on your name in the upper right. Then click on UserCP and you will see your subscribed threads. Remove this thread from that list.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Is anyone watching the trials?  Mom says they're good sleep-inducing material.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Is anyone watching the trials?  Mom says they're good sleep-inducing material.


I watch some of it, but I've always been a political junkie. Adam Schiff has been quite amazing at putting the story together in an understandable way. You can find his speeches on YouTube if you're interested.


----------



## skilletlicker

cjmmytunes said:


> Is anyone watching the trials?  Mom says they're good sleep-inducing material.



Nothing I can say that Fiona wouldn't censor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

skilletlicker said:


> Nothing I can say that Fiona wouldn't censor.


----------



## otuatail

How to remove from thread. I have gone to UserCP

I cant remove the thread All I have is Last post and notification tick box. There is no delete button.


5 Attachment(s)Let's Talk TV (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... Last Page)
Kylie1969
Yesterday 03:41 PM
by PrincessFiona60 Go to last post
Instant


----------



## cjmmytunes

GG - went to YouTube yesterday afternoon and watched some.  All the house managers seem to have their stuff together (that I've had a chance to see).


Skilletlicker - you're probably right.  I won't put some of the stuff I've heard other people say.


----------



## GotGarlic

otuatail said:


> How to remove from thread. I have gone to UserCP
> 
> I cant remove the thread All I have is Last post and notification tick box. There is no delete button.
> 
> 
> 5 Attachment(s)Let's Talk TV (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... Last Page)
> Kylie1969
> Yesterday 03:41 PM
> by PrincessFiona60 Go to last post
> Instant


Are you trying to remove one of your own threads? I don't think you can do that. You have to report the first post and ask a mod to delete it.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> GG - went to YouTube yesterday afternoon and watched some.  All the house managers seem to have their stuff together (that I've had a chance to see).
> 
> 
> Skilletlicker - you're probably right.  I won't put some of the stuff I've heard other people say.


+1...


----------



## otuatail

"Are you trying to remove one of your own threads? I don't think you can do that."

No Let's Talk TV is not one of my threads 

Talk to Kylie 1969. She started this thread back in 01-29-2013, 10:02 PM. I am just an innocent subscriber to this that wished he had never commented on it.No I am stuck with this and all the emails for life.


----------



## GotGarlic

otuatail said:


> "Are you trying to remove one of your own threads? I don't think you can do that."
> 
> No Let's Talk TV is not one of my threads
> 
> Talk to Kylie 1969. She started this thread back in 01-29-2013, 10:02 PM. I am just an innocent subscriber to this that wished he had never commented on it.No I am stuck with this and all the emails for life.


You can unsubscribe and then you won't receive the emails. Then go to the User CP (control panel) and look for the setting to not subscribe automatically when you reply to a thread.


----------



## otuatail

Are you suggesting that I have to unsubscribe from discuss cooking in order to stop these emails? 

I then subscribe to the website again and select  not subscribe automatically when you reply to a thread.

WOW

Look for the setting to not subscribe automatically. This is hiding under Harry Potters clock of invisibility. 

I was told on this new thread that I could simply remove myself from someone else's thread. That does not seem to be an option.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

otuatail, it's really an easy fix. I can walk you through it if you tell me what kind of device you want to use to unsubscribe from a thread. The magic button, so to speak, is somewhere different whether you are using a phone, tablet, or laptop/tower computer.


----------



## skilletlicker

Don't try to cancel Discuss Cooking Subscription.

If you want to change how DC handles all your subscriptions:

Control Panel
Select Settings and Options
Edit Options
Change Default Thread Subscription Mode
If you only want to affect the subscription to one thread:

Control Panel
Subscribed Threads
List Subscriptions
Click the box at the f the line for the thread in question
At the bottom of the list of subscribed threads, after "Selected Threads", chose "Delete Subscription" or "Update Subscription Type"


----------



## GotGarlic

otuatail said:


> Are you suggesting that I have to unsubscribe from discuss cooking in order to stop these emails?
> 
> I then subscribe to the website again and select  not subscribe automatically when you reply to a thread.
> 
> WOW
> 
> Look for the setting to not subscribe automatically. This is hiding under Harry Potters clock of invisibility.
> 
> I was told on this new thread that I could simply remove myself from someone else's thread. That does not seem to be an option.


No, sorry, I meant to unsubscribe from the thread, not from Discuss Cooking. Follow skilletlicker's directions if you're using a computer or laptop. If you're using the app on a tablet or phone, the directions will be different, so please let us know and someone can help you out.


----------



## otuatail

"I can walk you through it if you tell me what kind of device you want to use to unsubscribe from a thread. "

Well I am calling my device a personal computer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Did you try skilletlicker's directions, otuatail? Did they work? If not, I can suggest something else. I know from experience that sometimes Himself, my tech support, has to try several times to explain how to do something on a computer before he figures out the right way to phrase it.


----------



## otuatail

Did you try skilletlicker's directions

There is a problem with this. If I choose not to receive notifications that means that in the future if I post something I will not receive any notifications.

 No that is not good enough

I have to stop all notifications because of one miserable topic that I posted on. The most sensible approach is to remove Lets talk TV from my list of notifications. It is this thead only that is causing me grief.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Try this:

Just above the first post on any page of a thread is a horizontal blue bar. The first option should say "Thread Tools" with a drop-down arrow. Click on that. One of the options is "Unsubscribe from this Thread". Click on that and it should end your problems. You won't have new post alerts showing up in your "Subscribed Threads" list. You won't get emails or other notifications that tell you there are new posts in the thread. That should (hopefully) solve your problem.

Good luck!


----------



## otuatail

Did you try skilletlicker's directions

This does not work. What this does is change my options for all notifications. This means that if I I make any future posts I will not receive notifications.

This is not good enough.

All this because of one group called Talk TV that is giving me grief. What is needed is to remove the notifications from the group Talk TV.


----------



## otuatail

There has to be a way of unsubscribing to a single post. According to my notifications I have 48 of these going back to 2015. Why would I want to be subscribed to a 5 year old post. That ship has sailed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Otuatail, look at my post, #1882. Two or three above this post I just made. Try that. It should remove you from following this thread and stop all email notifications for this thread. Just this thread. Remember, though, if you make another post in this thread you will probably be back to square one.


----------



## otuatail

Thank you. I have had a lot of solutions given to me that do not work. I have managed to clear out all the old notifications  now

Thanks again.


----------



## otuatail

As a final thing.How does someone close down a thread that is started as the solution is found at it is not necessary to continue with it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Members can't do that. You can report the thread and ask a mod to do it.


----------



## Kayelle

otuatail said:


> As a final thing.How does someone close down a thread that is started as the solution is found at it is not necessary to continue with it.




You can't lock a thread unless you are an admin. All you need do is to opt to "ignore this thread" as CG explained.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We no longer have traditional Television parse, but what we do now is "Stream" TV programs that we choose, such as this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=aqG9TZm_eHE&feature=emb_logo

MARVALOUS!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Delicious The Tv Series*

I found this series on Acorn TV ($5.99/mo) so that I could watch the last season of Doc Martin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqG9TZm_eHE


I've only watched 3 episodes of Season 1, but I think it's wonderful.
I love Dawn French.


----------



## CharlieD

Watched first season “Why women kill” on cbs all access. Loved it. Very clever.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm not a fan of reality TV or competition shows. SO is, however so we watch America's Got Talent and the Voice which are her two faves. While she watches I usually occupy myself with computer games or catching up on my sports articles.

This week's AGT show had one act that was worth sharing. It's a young girl and a bunch of dogs performing tricks. Normally this is not a big deal but this girl and her dogs were phenomenal! The best dog act I've ever seem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrD5Bbxu57o


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> I'm not a fan of reality TV or competition shows. SO is, however so we watch America's Got Talent and the Voice which are her two faves. While she watches I usually occupy myself with computer games or catching up on my sports articles.
> 
> This week's AGT show had one act that was worth sharing. It's a young girl and a bunch of dogs performing tricks. Normally this is not a big deal but this girl and her dogs were phenomenal! The best dog act I've ever seem.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrD5Bbxu57o




We both really enjoy that show Andy, and I agree it's the best dog act ever!!
Howie said it perfectly..."pure joy"!!
So much of TV is depressing, but we can always be sure to be entertained with *America's Got Talent. 
*


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm really looking forward to when "Yellowstone" starts up again, I think it's in July.  I've been pondering  about who is going to leave the show, (its usually someone) and I think it's going to be Jamie. He killed the young lady journalist last season who was threatening to expose some secrets about the family.  Jamie and Rip floated her on a kayak in the river when she was already dead.  I'm thinking there will be an autopsy and it will be revealed that she was dead when she hit the river. Jamie has been my least fave character, but I love this show.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What network or streaming service is that on, *Cheryl*? Not that it's available to us. One of these days Himself might get the tower computer working again. Although he did just get a Roku. Great, just what I need. More distraction options for Himself so that he *never* gets any work done around here. 

Meanwhile, we've just started up with an old USA Network TV series from the past. Called "In Plain Sight", when Himself first said the title I thought it was something about the Amish, AKA "the plain people". The story is actually about a female U.S. Marshall for the Witness Protection program. She has a partner named - I kid you not - Marshall.  We just finished up season one. Pretty good, so far. Once again, thank goodness for our regional library system and their vast selection of discs and books.  them!


----------



## Cheryl J

CG, it's on Paramount...I think it's kind of a new network. If you like Kevin Costner, you'd love this series.  Many newbies that no one ever heard of round out the show, plus gorgeous scenery.  

Those Amish shows sound good.  I've always been very interested in the culture.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl, I think you misread. "In Plain Sight" isn't Amish. It's WitSec. Cops and robbers that they have to protect, innocent people they have to hid, a little shooting and a little frisky stuff - all wrapped up in lots of chuckling.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aaaargh....thanks, CG.  Yes, I did misread....read through the post too fast.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Meanwhile, we've just started up with an old USA Network TV series from the past. "In Plain Sight" The story is actually about a female U.S. Marshall for the Witness Protection program. She has a partner named - I kid you not - Marshall.  We just finished up season one. Pretty good, so far. Once again, thank goodness for our regional library system and their vast selection of discs and books.  them!



This seems interesting...
Went to Amazon to add to our list and found that it is not included in Prime..

I have difficulty getting my head around paying a yearly charge so that I can go pay more for a 12 year old TV show.. Guess I'm just cheap..  

I suppose I need to get a device to watch videos from the library..

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cheryl J said:


> I'm really looking forward to when "Yellowstone" starts up again, I think it's in July.  I've been pondering  about who is going to leave the show, (its usually someone) and I think it's going to be Jamie. He killed the young lady journalist last season who was threatening to expose some secrets about the family.  Jamie and Rip floated her on a kayak in the river when she was already dead.  I'm thinking there will be an autopsy and it will be revealed that she was dead when she hit the river. Jamie has been my least fave character, but I love this show.




Cheryl, can't wait for this show to come back on!  Mom loves it - but she loves anything with Kevin Costner in it.


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> What network or streaming service is that on, *Cheryl*? Not that it's available to us. One of these days Himself might get the tower computer working again. Although he did just get a Roku.



What is the appeal of the tower computer?  I use to have a HTPC but stopped using it in favor of a Fire Stick about four years ago. The interface is quite nice and I can use my iPhone or my voice to dictate to it. Before I had a Logitech wireless keyboard that was kind of awful to type/mouse on.



Just Cooking said:


> I have difficulty getting my head around paying a yearly charge so that I can go pay more for a 12 year old TV show.. Guess I'm just cheap..



Is there an option to pay by the month? You can always pay for a month or two and then drop it.  Maybe you can share the subscription with another family member or a friend. I share my Amazon sub with my parents and my sister shares Netflix with them as well. 

I’m currently finishing up season two of “I’m a Killer” on Netflix which I enjoyed. Many of these people had sad backgrounds. In some cases they deserve a reduced sentence but in others, they got what they deserve and I had no compassion for them.  These are people from Ohio, Missouri, and Texas prisons.

One interesting story was of Linda Couch. She said she was abused by her husband who also abused her oldest child. As she told her story, you start to have sympathy for her. But then you hear from the law enforcement side and the family and then you understand why she is in prison.

I’m planning to watch All Or Nothing Philadelphia Eagles  next on Amazon prime. It follows the football team behind the scene throughout the year. If the past is an indication of the future, it should be very good.  Previous series covered NZ All Blacks (rugby), Manchester City (soccer), AZ Cardinals, LA Rams, Dallas Cowboys, Carolina Panthers (football).


----------



## Just Cooking

bbqcoder said:


> Is there an option to pay by the month? You can always pay for a month or two and then drop it.  Maybe you can share the subscription with another family member or a friend. I share my Amazon sub with my parents and my sister shares Netflix with them as well.



I have no problem with the fee to utilize Prime or Netflix.. To me, they are beneficial..
I just don't care to pay extra to watch older TV shows..

Ross


----------



## bbqcoder

Just Cooking said:


> I have no problem with the fee to utilize Prime or Netflix.. To me, they are beneficial..
> I just don't care to pay extra to watch older TV shows..



I don't have a problem with paying for an older show if it's good. I do have to weigh the cost against other forms of entertainment to see if it's worth it to me.

I did look for In Plain Sight and confirmed that it's not available on any streaming service unless you buy it by the episode/season.  Even on USA Network app, it's not available.  I have no desire to track down DVDs for it.  There's too much content available on streaming for me to do this.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*bbq*, you may have no desire to "track down a DVD" while we don't want to part with any $$$ if we can find something free.  And I'm not doing much in the way tracking down, btw. I go out at least once a week to grocery shop. Our library is less than two miles from our house. All I do is browse the library website, find what we want, and order up a DVD...or book. When they send a notice that it's waiting for me, I have a week to get it before they return it to its home library. I just swing by the library and pick up my goodies whenever I go out for any other reason! Now, I grant that this system doesn't work if you're spontaneous, but in my case it does. I need 24 hours notice to be spontaneous. 



bbqcoder said:


> What is the appeal of the tower computer?  I use to have a HTPC but stopped using it in favor of a Fire Stick about four years ago...


Apparently none anymore. Himself just got a Roku. He's thinking that it will satisfy all his/our TV viewing needs. Since I'm not much of a TV watcher to begin with since I prefer reading instead, the days of Alice hanging around might be limited until the next time an electronics recycling day comes around our neck of the woods...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> This seems interesting...
> Went to Amazon to add to our list and found that it is not included in Prime..
> 
> I have difficulty getting my head around paying a yearly charge so that I can go pay more for a 12 year old TV show.. Guess I'm just cheap..
> 
> I suppose I need to get a device to watch videos from the library..
> 
> Ross



I agree Ross!  We turned back on the Amazon Prime so that I could watch this season's Mrs. Maisel, went looking for other programs to watch only to find quite a few were not included and they wanted MORE money out of us.
I discontinued the Prime


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *bbq*, you may have no desire to "track down a DVD" while we don't want to part with any $$$ if we can find something free.  And I'm not doing much in the way tracking down, btw. I go out at least once a week to grocery shop. Our library is less than two miles from our house. All I do is browse the library website, find what we want, and order up a DVD...or book. When they send a notice that it's waiting for me, I have a week to get it before they return it to its home library. I just swing by the library and pick up my goodies whenever I go out for any other reason! Now, I grant that this system doesn't work if you're spontaneous, but in my case it does. I need 24 hours notice to be spontaneous.
> 
> Apparently none anymore. Himself *just got a Roku*. He's thinking that it will satisfy all his/our TV viewing needs. Since I'm not much of a TV watcher to begin with since I prefer reading instead, the days of Alice hanging around might be limited until the next time an electronics recycling day comes around our neck of the woods...



*CG*, we've been watching our video entertainment on our two Roku sticks (his and hers  ) for the past, oh, just about 2 years now I think.  There's loads of free content out there, right?!  We watch a lot on You Tube and I just signed up for Acorn TV ($5.99/mo) and then Roku itself has free shows too.  DH LOVES The Beverly Hillbillies 
I look around online prior to paying for a show or movie.  Some scources you can get it for free where others will charge you for the same show :shrug:


----------



## skilletlicker

Thoroughly enjoyed episode one of the eighth and final season of _Homeland_.


----------



## Cheryl J

cjmmytunes said:


> Cheryl, can't wait for this show to come back on!  Mom loves it - but she loves anything with Kevin Costner in it.




Me too....!  Loved Kevin since Dancing With Wolves....


----------



## skilletlicker

Just finished watching ten hour-long episodes of _Counterpart_ on Prime Video. I'd tell you what it's about if I had any idea.

But if they make a second season I'll watch it too.


----------



## skilletlicker

Presumably, my local PBS station sent me this link.
https://www.facebook.com/WKNOTV/videos/vb.7257971327/774546546371371/?type=2&theater
Don't know when this video was made. According to "On TV Tonight" it was originally broadcast in 2016. I don't remember having seen it before, but it's hard to go wrong with the NGDB and I'll be watching tonight at 7:30.


----------



## GotGarlic

We just finished watching the five seasons of "Schitt's Creek" on Amazon Prime Video. It's rather off-beat but funny. Looking forward to when the next season is released.

And we've been watching "The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel," which is HILARIOUS [emoji23]

I've been enjoying "Call the Midwife" on Netflix. It's a series about the experiences of nurse-midwives in the '50s and '60s in the East End of London, based on the diary of a woman who served as one. Very interesting story lines, especially if you're interested in medical history. .


----------



## skilletlicker

The average TV news story is 41 seconds long. You can't explain a recipe in 41 seconds.

A Shocking New Look at the 2008 Housing Crisis | Video | Amanpour & Company | PBS


----------



## GotGarlic

skilletlicker said:


> The average TV news story is 41 seconds long. You can't explain a recipe in 41 seconds.
> 
> A Shocking New Look at the 2008 Housing Crisis | Video | Amanpour & Company | PBS


Is that local news? I haven't watched local news, except when DH turns on the weather report, in years. It's nothing but death and destruction, with a few minutes of sports and weather, so I do without. I prefer to read the news.


----------



## RCJoe

Much of what I watch on  TV is news.  This includes BBC, DW, NHK (japan) which have very informative content.  

I tune into PBS much of the time for NOVA, Frontline, etc.

Whatever I watch,  I want it to improve my mind unless it is comedy. Saturday Night Live is ok. Cartoon Network allows me to be a kid again and laugh like one.

In more recent times I HDMI cable my laptop to the TV and watch a lot of Youtube content.  As far as British Drama's, no.  

I enjoy the Olympics when they are on TV. 

One of my favorites is anything with Bert Wolf "Travels & Traditions".

Henry Ford's "Innovation Nation"

America's Test Kitchen

Milk Street

Things I deplore

Judge Judy

Jerry Springer

...any of the afternoon "De Sade Shows"

I find a lot of kids programming is actually more informative than the stuff offered to adults.

But when I really need escape I turn to the cartoon network shows like Prometheus & Bob.

Samples:

Antartica

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOfAuQW1Lec

Fishing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR0nUGRlmvw

Ice Skating

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdJip8HTyfE

And for any Vet's  2 Stupid Dogs  (Semper fi  Devil Dog)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mvj8TxfmCA


----------



## skilletlicker

GotGarlic said:


> Is that local news? I haven't watched local news, except when DH turns on the weather report, in years. It's nothing but death and destruction, with a few minutes of sports and weather, so I do without. I prefer to read the news.


Christiane Amanpour has been among the best journalists in the world for decades. In my not very humble opinion her show, Amanpour & Co. is just required viewing. You can watch it on your PBS station, follow it on Amanpour & Company | PBS, or on YouTube at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq...cEMKQWVJZ7Ws-isf05Eb74eB05PUkhnYaAmixEALw_wcB


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anyway, I like TV. When I get the chance I watch pure fiction and am completely entertained. While in the hospital I had the SciFi Channel on everyday/every hour.


----------



## CharlieD

Last episode of Criminal mind. It did not disappoint.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tired of it, keep your views of the different news networks off of here.

How about using the forum as it was meant to be, a nice chat about the TV shows you like. There are plenty of other places to go if you want to rant about this or that news and politics alike.  DC is not the place for that.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Is that local news? I haven't watched local news, except when DH turns on the weather report, in years. It's nothing but death and destruction, with a few minutes of sports and weather, so I do without. I prefer to read the news.



I don't know what it's like in the rest of the country but around here people are obsessed with the weather. For the 6:00 and 11:00 local news, weather dominates. In the beginning of the 35 minute broadcast, there is a weather report, then there's another weather mention. About half way through the broadcast, there is the main weather report. Then at the end of the broadcast, there is another mention of the weather.  

Also, why does the news have to be 35 minutes long? Why not a half hour?


----------



## skilletlicker

Andy M. said:


> I don't know what it's like in the rest of the country but around here people are obsessed with the weather. For the 6:00 and 11:00 local news, weather dominates. In the beginning of the 35 minute broadcast, there is a weather report, then there's another weather mention. About half way through the broadcast, there is the main weather report. Then at the end of the broadcast, there is another mention of the weather.
> 
> Also, why does the news have to be 35 minutes long? Why not a half hour?



Around here the formula is every major TV Station employs at least four full-time weathermen or Meteorologists. They always get 30-second promotional segments at the beginning and end of every show as well as before and after every commercial break. So that's about five-minutes of air-time advertising their three-minute weather report during which they explain it will either be hot and humid or cold and rainy depending on the season. Of course if there should actually be lightening at any time during normal extended business hours, all regularly scheduled programming is suspended and the weathermen take over the broadcast airwaves completely.

Why does the local news have to be 35 minutes long? Well, we've already taken up 15 minutes for the weather. And you have to give at least 10 minutes to the grieving widows and parents of shooting victims. A half-hour of local TV news, being only 22 minutes long, how else could they cover sports?


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> I don't know what it's like in the rest of the country but around here people are obsessed with the weather. For the 6:00 and 11:00 local news, weather dominates. In the beginning of the 35 minute broadcast, there is a weather report, then there's another weather mention. About half way through the broadcast, there is the main weather report. Then at the end of the broadcast, there is another mention of the weather.
> 
> Also, why does the news have to be 35 minutes long? Why not a half hour?



Here in Springfield, MO, we have "Weather on the Fives"..  

I understand that mid west weather can be erratic but, to me its a bit much.. 

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

We seem to have about a 5-minute weather blurb every 10 to 15 minutes during the AM news, along with a traffic update.  It's not quite as bad at noon,then from 4 to 6:30pm more news. If we have a storm coming in or something similar, it will focus more on the weather - especially during hurricane season.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> I don't know what it's like in the rest of the country but around here people are obsessed with the weather. For the 6:00 and 11:00 local news, weather dominates. In the beginning of the 35 minute broadcast, there is a weather report, then there's another weather mention. About half way through the broadcast, there is the main weather report. Then at the end of the broadcast, there is another mention of the weather.
> 
> Also, why does the news have to be 35 minutes long? Why not a half hour?


Don't forget the times when a bad snowstorm is predicted, or potential for severe weather in the summer. Solid wall to wall coverage preempts scheduled programming. 12 inches of snow, you say? In Cleveland, we called that winter. I don't know if Cleveland has upped the weather hype on TV since we left, though...


----------



## skilletlicker

*Loved One; Hated One; Asking You About One*

*Loved:*
_The Outsiders_ on HBO based on a Stephen King novel. I've watched the first nine episodes. The last one airs tomorrow. The best TV I've seen in quite a while.

*Hated:*
_Hunters_ on Prime Video. Looked forward to this series starring Al Pacino. Stuck through two episodes in hopes that my initial disappointment was premature but the longer I watched the worse it got. I'm not generally a fan of comic book dramas but this one is cartoonish. I am insulted by the way it trivializes the historical Holocaust and present-day neo-Nazism.

*Asking all of you:*
_Babylon Berlin_ on Netflix. I wanted to watch this when the first season came out but was scared off by the German language with English subtitles. But now season three is out. IMDB rating is 8.4 and Rotten Tomatoes is 93%.
Feeling like I shouldn't let subtitles stand in the way of something really good. I have enjoyed several subtitled Scaninavian TV series in recent years. Have any of you watched _Babylon Berlin_. What do think?


----------



## bbqcoder

skilletlicker said:


> *Asking all of you:*
> _Babylon Berlin_ on Netflix. I wanted to watch this when the first season came out but was scared off by the German language with English subtitles. But now season three is out. IMDB rating is 8.4 and Rotten Tomatoes is 93%.
> Feeling like I shouldn't let subtitles stand in the way of something really good. I have enjoyed several subtitled Scaninavian TV series in recent years. Have any of you watched _Babylon Berlin_. What do think?



I’ve watched the first two seasons and loved it. Need to watch the latest season but haven’t yet. I thought the story was good, the sets were beautiful. I even started picking up some German by the end of the second season.

I’ma fast reader so I have no trouble with watching subs and looking at the action. It’s such that we all do it for regular TV shows so we don’t miss any dialogue. The only exception would be sports.


----------



## Kayelle

We've been enjoying a new weekly CBS drama called *"Tommy".*



> * The show stars Edie Falco,(**of Carmela Soprano fame) a former high-ranking NYPD officer becomes the first female police  chief of Los Angeles. A true blue New Yorker, Abigail "Tommy" Thomas  uses her unflinching honesty and hardball tactics to keep social,  political and national security issues from hindering effective law  enforcement in the Southland. With an equal  distribution of political, procedural and family drama, "Tommy" comes  from Paul Attanasio, the creator of the acclaimed series "Bull," "House"  and "Homicide: Life on the Street."*


----------



## Just Cooking

Not for everyone but, Jeannie and I have become enthralled with* Peaky Blinders*.. We are on season 2 of 5 on Netflix and really enjoy this production..

"Britain is a mixture of despair and hedonism in 1919 in the aftermath of the Great War. Returning soldiers, newly minted revolutions and criminal gangs are fighting for survival in a nation rocked by economic upheaval. One of the most powerful gangs of the time is the Peaky Blinders, run by returning war hero Thomas Shelby and his family. But Thomas has bigger ambitions than just running the streets. When a crate of guns goes missing, he recognizes an opportunity to advance in the world because crime may pay but legitimate business pays better. Trying to rid Britain of its crime is Inspector Chester Campbell, who arrives from Belfast to try to achieve that goal."

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We finished up the fifth and final season of "In Plain Sight" a few days ago. Really enjoyed it. "Mary" and "Marshall", the two US Marshalls working in the Albuquerque witness protection office, play well off of each other.


----------



## bbqcoder

Just Cooking said:


> Not for everyone but, Jeannie and I have become enthralled with* Peaky Blinders*.. We are on season 2 of 5 on Netflix and really enjoy this production..


I enjoy this series. Need to watch the latest season. 

Currently watching season 9 of Curb Your Enthusiasm and a new show called The Plot Against America. Both are very good.


----------



## roadfix

We’re currently watching this bizarre series on Netflix called TIGER KING.


----------



## bbqcoder

roadfix said:


> We’re currently watching this bizarre series on Netflix called TIGER KING.



I'm almost done with this.  Well done.  I highly recommend people to watch this.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Before "Rizzoli and Iles", Angie Harmon was in a short-lived series, "The Women's Murder Club" based on the novels by James Patterson. Loved it. Well, I hunted it down on Youtube, on "Lassie TV". We're halfway through the series...of 13 episodes...of just one season. Not much, but we'll take it! It was a good show - or at least a few thousand of us viewers thought so.


----------



## DaveSoMD

So I have to ask? Anyone watching The Masked Singer or Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ooo, Zoey's...! As a theatre person, I knew that I would love it. What surprises me is that Himself is enjoying it too! We were both thoroughly amazed with the ASL dance routine. Our daughter took ASL as her foreign language requirement in college.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Former theater person here two!!  

Yes that sequence was amazing!!! We watched it 2 times.  I hope it gets renewed. We just lost our one favorite show this year.  





Cooking Goddess said:


> Ooo, Zoey's...! As a theatre person, I knew that I would love it. What surprises me is that Himself is enjoying it too! We were both thoroughly amazed with the ASL dance routine. Our daughter took ASL as her foreign language requirement in college.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We just finished off the three-seasons (23 episodes total) of British mystery dramady "Rosemary & Thyme". I find myself once again saying "while I normally don't enjoy British based TV shows, I really liked this one". It might be the chemistry between the two leads, it might be the glorious gardens that were used during filming. Either way, it was enjoyable despite having to cut our way through the British accent and, even more, some British idioms and expressions.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting for Yellowstone to return to Paramount TV - taping The Voice for later viewing.  Mom likes a couple of new (or semi-new) shows on NatGeo Wild - Critter Fixers and Alaska Animal Rescue, and can't forget Dr. Pol and Dr. Oakley Yukon Vet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Loverly is sharing the Prime love with us. This may have been a mistake.  After hearing and reading about how marvelous Mrs. Maisel is, we decided that was what we were going to watch first. After binging on "Rosemary & Thyme", watching three or four episodes in a night, we swore we were going to watch just one episode of Mrs. Maisel a night. Well that plan went right out the window! So far, in just two nights, we've blown through six episodes. 

Danged show is just like potato chips. You can't "eat" just one.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Loverly is sharing the Prime love with us. This may have been a mistake. [emoji38] After hearing and reading about how marvelous Mrs. Maisel is, we decided that was what we were going to watch first. After binging on "Rosemary & Thyme", watching three or four episodes in a night, we swore we were going to watch just one episode of Mrs. Maisel a night. Well that plan went right out the window! So far, in just two nights, we've blown through six episodes.
> 
> Danged show is just like potato chips. You can't "eat" just one.


Lol, we *love* that show. Can't wait for the next season.

Here's a really interesting article about the costume designer and the clothes she designs for Midge. There is a bit of a spoiler about the third season in it, so you might want to wait a while before you read it 
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/28/800055855/meet-the-designer-who-makes-mrs-maisel-look-so-marvelous


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I already heard that, GG! Kai Ryssdal played part of it on Marketplace one evening, then I listened to the rest of it online. In fact, I posted the link to it earlier in this thread for people who watched Mrs. Maisel. Now we're people who watch Mrs. Maisel, too!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I already heard that, GG! Kai Ryssdal played part of it on Marketplace one evening, then I listened to the rest of it online. In fact, I posted the link to it earlier in this thread for people who watched Mrs. Maisel. Now we're people who watch Mrs. Maisel, too!


Kewl!  It's a fun series in a lot of ways.


----------



## bbqcoder

We’re watching The Plot Against America (HBO). Just waiting for the last episode to drop. My brother in law cousin is in the show as the older child of the main family.  Also watching Chernobyl. Both are very good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We just finished the last episode of the Marvelous Mrs. Maisel. Now we have to wait like every other fan of the show until the next season drops. December seems so far away...and it might be even longer if Covid-19 delays filming.

First World Problem, I know.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ooo, Zoey's...! As a theatre person, I knew that I would love it. What surprises me is that Himself is enjoying it too! We were both thoroughly amazed with the ASL dance routine. Our daughter took ASL as her foreign language requirement in college.


Only two episodes left!! [emoji26]  

I'm not sure where they are taking the ststorylines. I just hope there will be a season 2 at some point.


----------



## Kayelle

Well, we have watched all the recorded episodes of our favorite network TV dramas for this season. Our favorites are all three of the Chicago shows (Med,Fire,PD) along with many others, like Blue Bloods, New Amsterdam, SVU, FBI, SWAT, NCIS New Orleans, Bull, and the fairly new Tommy.
 Will those shows ever return as we know them? I can't guess how long it will be before they will be able to film the life we knew before masks and social distancing. 

 Does anyone have a guess?


 I also know that many people are wanting the return of sports for entertainment, and I feel for them too. On the other hand, games can be televised without the fans. 

Who has thoughts about the above?


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Well, we have watched all the recorded episodes of our favorite network TV dramas for this season. Our favorites are all three of the Chicago shows (Med,Fire,PD) along with many others, like Blue Bloods, New Amsterdam, SVU, FBI, SWAT, NCIS New Orleans, Bull, and the fairly new Tommy.
> Will those shows ever return as we know them? I can't guess how long it will be before they will be able to film the life we knew before masks and social distancing.
> 
> Does anyone have a guess?
> 
> I also know that many people are wanting the return of sports for entertainment, and I feel for them too. On the other hand, games can be televised without the fans.
> 
> Who has thoughts about the above?



All I can say is that I think the entertainment world, like other areas of our lives, is over as we knew it. This pandemic will change many aspects of our lives and some are not predictable. Till we find out, all we can do is the best we can do to keep going and lift each other up as best we can [emoji813]

On the bright side, I think this situation may show us that a different type of society might be needed. Too many resources are concentrated in the hands of too few people. As one example, I know sports are important to a lot of people, but the resources that go into them are disproportionate to the benefit received, imo. Maybe the pandemic will be a catalyst for change.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I sure do miss baseball!  Since we don't go to the games, and I listen to them rather than watch, it will be like old times once the games return...as long as they pipe in the sounds of fans in the stands.



Kayelle said:


> ...Will those shows ever return as we know them? I can't guess how long it will be before they will be able to film the life we knew before masks and social distancing...


I listen to NPR's "Marketplace" almost every day. One of the topics was just this. They speculate that there will be more of shows filmed on sets and less location shots. It's easier to control your environment in a studio than it is on the streets of New York. There goes half the filming of Law & Order:SVU and the NCIS trio.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks to both of you for your insightful thoughts. The characters and stories on those shows are an important part of our weekly entertainment together in our little world, and it's disturbing to consider never seeing them again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was a wet weekend here at Chez Goddess. First, I cried my way out of the ending of "Blue Bloods". As soon as Sean revealed what his ancestry test results showed, I knew what was coming. I think I watch too much TV. 

Then, tonight's season ender of "Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist". Wow! *DaveSoMD*, do you think Zoey is coming back for another year? I sure hope so - too many story lines going different directions to not bring it back. I hope more people liked it as much as we do.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cooking Goddess said:


> ....
> 
> Then, tonight's season ender of "Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist". Wow! *DaveSoMD*, do you think Zoey is coming back for another year? I sure hope so - too many story lines going different directions to not bring it back. I hope more people liked it as much as we do.



I will watch the season finale of Zoey tonight. I went to bed before it came on  but it is recorded.  I hope it comes back but I don't know what TV will look like next season.  Nothing filming so who knows what we will have.  I'm going to miss it, that's for sure.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> It was a wet weekend here at Chez Goddess. *First, I cried my way out of the ending of "Blue Bloods". As soon as Sean revealed what his ancestry test results showed, I knew what was coming.* I think I watch too much TV.
> 
> Then, tonight's season ender of "Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist". Wow! *DaveSoMD*, do you think Zoey is coming back for another year? I sure hope so - too many story lines going different directions to not bring it back. I hope more people liked it as much as we do.




CG, I think my favorite of all is *Blue Bloods*. Besides great story lines, I love their family dinners, complete with grace every time. I also cried ( SC was heard sniffing too) with the final dinner for the season. That family seems so real to me, and I just love them. With Tom as the star, well what's left to say. 
I've not seen Zoey's but the summer will a be a good time to catch up on their re-runs.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cooking Goddess said:


> Then, tonight's season ender of "Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist". Wow! *DaveSoMD*, do you think Zoey is coming back for another year? I sure hope so - too many story lines going different directions to not bring it back.



Wow is right! 

We cried here watching parts of it.  
They have to pick it up and continue the story lines!! The whole next season was set up in that episode!!!  We predict Zoey becomes the boss and Max becomes Team Lead. Which complicates both of Zoey's relationships.  Thoughts??


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Mandalorian on Disney plus. Loved it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

DaveSoMD said:


> ....We predict Zoey becomes the boss and Max becomes Team Lead...


Maybe, or maybe someone else? Or Joan stays? All I know is that *Kayelle* is thinking of watching "Zoey..." this summer, so we shouldn't spill too many spoilers. 




Kayelle said:


> ...I've not seen Zoey's but the summer will a be a good time to catch up on their re-runs.


I think you'll enjoy it. IIRC, you really like musical productions. This would be right up your alley.


----------



## bbqcoder

Watched Waco on Netflix.  I was just out of college when it happened and was influenced by the media to think that they deserved it, were dangerous.  This made me flip to the other side that yes, Koresh was crazy and was guilty of many offenses but it was wrong how it all went down.  Tragic that many lives were lost.


----------



## Kayelle

*I can hardly wait to see this....*https://www.netflix.com/watch/81122...887,8550ba2a-02d8-442c-bd21-9bc7fbe3c951_ROOT


----------



## skilletlicker

*Good Eats: Reloaded*

I've been watching _Good Eats: Reloaded_ on Netflix. He is correcting errors and omissions from the original show and I'm enjoying the experience.
I'm up to episode six which is about grits and polenta. Bless his heart, it turns out, on this one, he's no less wrong than he was years ago.

Anyway, AB fans will probably appreciate the show.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> *I can hardly wait to see this....*https://www.netflix.com/watch/81122...887,8550ba2a-02d8-442c-bd21-9bc7fbe3c951_ROOT


Me, too [emoji813]


----------



## Just Cooking

Saw this in "last movie" thread.

* Yesterday, 10:06 PM 	  Vinylhanger
Senior Cook

Not a movie, but Kim's Convienience is a fun one on Netflix I think. 
*
We watched the first episode this morning.. Really enjoyed it and added to "My list".  Short episode so, binge worthy.. 

Ross


----------



## DaveSoMD

Now that The Masked Singer is over for the season I think we're going to start the original Doctor Who series over again. B had been watching Call the Midwife from the beginning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

DaveDaveDave! Didja hear? Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist is renewed for next year. Only 13 episodes, but I'll take it.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I just found out and logged on to tell you the same thing!!!!! [emoji38][emoji1][emoji6]  I'm so excited!!! 





Cooking Goddess said:


> DaveDaveDave! Didja hear? Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist is renewed for next year. Only 13 episodes, but I'll take it.


----------



## Just Cooking

We have just completed 4 seasons (13 half hour episodes) of

Kim's Convenience on Netflix.. 
"While running a convenience store in Toronto, members of a Korean-Canadian family deal with customers, each other and the evolving world around them."

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5912064/

We find this series to be funny, in an old fashioned comedy sense. 
The scripts are well written, funny and clean, with a bit of modern subject matter thrown in to tantalize  the funny bone.. The acting is spot on without becoming slapstick, which we don't really care for.

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ABC debuted a new half-hour sitcom tonight. "United We Fall" is about a married couple with two young daughters, a live-in mom, and an annoying brother. Her mom moved in with them while she was recovering from an illness...two years ago. Never left. Drives them all crazy. We laughed enough tonight during the two-episode premier that we probably jiggled enough calories to burn off supper.  The dialog is tight, the acting spot-on, and the lines so related with Himself's and my child-rearing days life.  We have a date each upcoming Wednesday night from 8 to 8:30 with "Bill" and "Jo".


----------



## DaveSoMD

We have been watching a sitcom on BritBox called Mrs. Brown's Boys.  It is hysterical!!!!  There is some "strong language" but it is a great show. If you like British humor you have to check it out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> We have been watching a sitcom on BritBox called Mrs. Brown's Boys.  It is hysterical!!!!  There is some "strong language" but it is a great show. If you like British humor you have to check it out.



Mrs. Brown cracks me the heck up...I can hardly breathe and watch.


----------



## Kayelle

*Cheryl...*have you seen the latest episode of Yellowstone on Paramount TV, S3E4? I know you love it too.
 Ohhhh it just gets better every season and this one just blew us away!!
Great TV...


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mrs. Brown cracks me the heck up...I can hardly breathe and watch.




We just started series 3 yesterday.  I wish there were more.


----------



## GotGarlic

Has anyone watched "The Laundromat" on Netflix, with Meryl Streep? We found it fascinating.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5865326/


----------



## CharlieD

Started watching Perry Mason. I think they are trying so hard to make very artistic that is just boring. Well, maybe not boring, but so sloooowww....


----------



## GotGarlic

"Nominations for the 72nd annual Emmy Awards were unveiled Tuesday, and Netflix walked away with a massive 160 nods — the most of any network or streamer.

"Netflix’s “Ozark” and HBO’s “Succession” led drama categories with 18 nominations each, while Amazon’s “The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel” dominated the comedy side with 20 nods. However, HBO’s “Watchmen” landed the most nominations of any series, securing 26 nods for the Regina King-led show."

And Schitt's Creek earned 15 nominations! [emoji16] 

https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/emmys-2020-nominations-complete-list-1234715939/


----------



## GotGarlic

We started re-watching Glee. I love the music. It's great escapist TV.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *Cheryl...*have you seen the latest episode of Yellowstone on Paramount TV, S3E4? I know you love it too.
> Ohhhh it just gets better every season and this one just blew us away!!
> Great TV...



Oh, I sure did!  I'll watch this one to the end.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I just started binging on The Good Wife.

Big Julianna Margoliese (sp), fan.

Almost finished with Blue Bloods and was needing another good show.  It is different, but still very good.

I tried Law and Order SVU, but it is boring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been watching "The Good Doctor", love it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welp, we watched "The Good Place" season four over three evenings this week. *sigh* All gone. We really enjoyed the series. Until we got the disc, we were wondering how it would get finished off, seeing as how the creators decided that this would be the last season even before they began filming. All that was missing from the wrap-up was a bow.

It's nice to watch a series all the way to the end. Some shows seem to go long past what should be their expiration point, ending up stinking as much as a package of fish with last week's "Use by" date. "The Good Place" went out on a high note.


----------



## bbqcoder

Regarding Yellowstone, I need to figure a way to watch the first few seasons without paying for it again. I think I found it.  It seems that I get Peacock for free as an Xfinity customer. The catch is that you have to add Flex (free) to your account.  Then I get access to the first two seasons albeit with some commercials.  I currently have YTTV to get the current season.

I just finished Perry Mason on HBO.  Thoroughly enjoyed it.  I wonder if the old series is worth a watch?  Not the Raymond Chandler version but the one in the 50s?


----------



## Just Cooking

Late to the party but, we just started Nurse Jackie.
With 7 seasons, I see some binge watching in our future.

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Bbqcoder, I've heard about Peacock recently. I sure hope you find away to watch all of the seasons of Yellowstone.  #4 starts around mid June 2021!  Way too long to wait, lol.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, speaking of Yellowstone - I know by now you and Steve had to have seen the S3 finale...all I can say is     WOW, they outdid themselves this time - I don't want to give anything away to anyone who's catching up.  What a series!


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> Late to the party but, we just started Nurse Jackie.
> With 7 seasons, I see some binge watching in our future.
> 
> Ross



I'll have to look into that one.  Always up for binge watching....I try to binge responsibly, but it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> I'll have to look into that one.  Always up for binge watching....I try to binge responsibly, but it doesn't always work out that way.



OK.. This may seem silly to some..

Love Edie Falco. Actually enjoy the show. Great cast, writing etc., etc.

Here is where it gets silly. 

I am so far from being a prude. BUT. I am not enjoying Jackie's life style. Of course, I won't elaborate because some have not watched the show. She, as wonderfully she plays her part, just makes this not bingeable for me..  Its, to me, like a train wreck which I have to look at. 

Ross


----------



## Diana77

I love house flipping shows like Love It Or List It and Property Brothers.   I'm a huge Doctor Who fan and I also love Big Bang Theory and Red Dwarf.  I'm going to start watching baking shows.  Now the cooler weather is coming I want to learn to bake pies and cakes.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I've been watching The Gardian.  Early 2000's lawyer show.  Got to the first couple episodes of the 3rd and last season.

Probably not going to continue. The main character has been the same moody and aloof jerk the whole show.  You would think that working with the less fortunate would change a guy somehow.

Too many shows out there to waste time on a stagnant one.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Diana77 said:


> I love house flipping shows like Love It Or List It and Property Brothers.   I'm a huge Doctor Who fan and I also love Big Bang Theory and Red Dwarf.  I'm going to start watching baking shows.  Now the cooler weather is coming I want to learn to bake pies and cakes.




Also a big Doctor Who fan here.  There is a streaming app called BritBox that has every Doctor Who episode starting with the first doctor up to the end of the Sylvester McCoy's seventh doctor. They also have all 12 seasons of Red Dwarf.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Anyone watching the new season of The Masked Singer?


----------



## bbqcoder

Started watching season 4 of Fargo. Great series so far. Each season is independent so you can start watching it if you have not watched it before. It’s on FX and Hulu.


----------



## CharlieD

Watching Away on Netflix.

They are trying to create so many problems, and trying so hard, that the problem and the solutions are just stupid, well, at least funny.


----------



## Just Cooking

Taco Lovers

Watching, on Netflix, Season 2 of The Taco Chronicles. 

Were I younger, I'd so love a Tacos Only, trip through Mexico. sigh.

Ross


----------



## bbqcoder

Started watching Gommorah on HBO. It’s an Italian mafia crime family drama. The character Gennaro is in this series. He’s also in Fargo S4 in a great role. So someone recommended that I watch Gommorah. It’s dubbed in English which looks to be well done. I’m going to try it in Italian with English subs.

Fargo is halfway through the season and is quite good.


----------



## CharlieD

bbqcoder said:


> Started watching Gommorah on HBO. It’s an Italian mafia crime family drama. The character Gennaro is in this series. He’s also in Fargo S4 in a great role. So someone recommended that I watch Gommorah. It’s dubbed in English which looks to be well done. I’m going to try it in Italian with English subs.
> 
> Fargo is halfway through the season and is quite good.




You might want to watch The Family. The movie with bunch of good actors. It's more of a comedy. But I enjoyed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, this thread got a little dusty!

I picked up a set of DVD's from the library for an older TV series,  "Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries". Set in Australia in the late 1920s, I'm grooving on the costumes and the ragtime music. Himself mentioned that the show won awards for wardrobe. He's also sweetly tolerating my dancing into the living room when he fires up the disc and I hear the music from the kitchen. That's when I know it's showtime! 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Fisher's_Murder_Mysteries


----------



## Just Cooking

*CG*.. We really enjoyed this series.  

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mom has discovered another vet show on NatGeoWild - Critter Fixxers - Country Vets.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGsgSJ5ZQaY


For some bit of silly TV from Japan.


----------



## GotGarlic

kleenex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGsgSJ5ZQaY
> 
> 
> For some bit of silly TV from Japan.


That was pretty funny [emoji1787] It reminded me of Ellen Degeneres's Game of Games.


----------



## Silversage

I started watching Virgin River on Netflix last night - really enjoying it.  It's reminiscent of Northern Exposure, without the goofiness.


----------



## GotGarlic

Silversage said:


> I started watching Virgin River on Netflix last night - really enjoying it.  It's reminiscent of Northern Exposure, without the goofiness.


We just started watching the third season. We've been enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ok, after watching the original Miss Fisher series, we moved on to Miss Fisher's Modern Murder Mysteries. Set in the 1960s, it follows Phryne Fisher's niece, Peregrine, adventuring along after she inherits all of her aunt's assets...and, apparently, friends. Fun stuff!


----------



## skilletlicker

Watching _Underground Railroad_ on Prime. I've watched two of ten episodes. It is very very good so far.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Underground Railroad*

Just finished the tenth and final episode. I think it is even better than I thought after two episodes. But not everybody will like it and frankly, not everybody should watch it.

It is not strictly historical fiction. Nobody should be misled that the underground railroad actually was steam-powered locomotives running through tunnels with underground depots.
There are no "two sides to the story" here. If you are looking for sympathetic justifications of slavery or southern antebellum racial attitudes, you won't find them.
But people who aren't blindingly bigoted and have some understanding of high school-level literary concepts like metaphor and allegory will likely appreciate this series.


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Simple Living Alaska"*

Not TV exactly but this young couple moved from Oregon to Alaska about two years ago and have nicely documented the whole experience. I'm enjoying their channel and learning from their experience.
https://www.youtube.com/c/SimpleLivingAlaska/videos?view=0&sort=da&flow=grid


----------



## skilletlicker

*The Defeated*

Recently finished watching _The Defeated_ on Netflix, a series set in the partitioned occupation of Berlin after World War II. Thought it was very good TV.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Norm Macdonald and Billie Joe Shaver*

This might be better placed in what are you listening to but:

Been binging Norm Macdonald Has A Show on Netflix, terrific TV I heartily recommend.

The ninth episode is with *Billy Joe Shaver, the archetype outlaw country songwriter*. The conversation is about 30 minutes long and includes among others performances of _"I've Been To Georgia On a Fast Train_," and _"I'm Just an Old Chunk of Coal"_ on which he is accompanied by a single acoustic guitar. In my opinion, most links of those songs on YouTube are junked up by poorly recorded electric guitar and drums.


----------



## GotGarlic

Last Saturday, after DH had left for his trip but before my mom arrived, I turned on Netflix and hit the button that says "Watch something" or something like that, and it randomly picks a show. It chose "Grey's Anatomy," which I have never seen. So I've been binging it for the past few evenings. It's pretty good. I can see why it lasted for 17 seasons.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching "Only Murders in the Building" on Hulu. Steve Martin, Martin Short and Selina Gomez. We're enjoying it. New episode every Tuesday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No Hulu here, but I wish we had it for this show. No Apple TV, either, but we'd be interesting in seeing "The Morning Show". I'm not much of a TV watcher anyway, so I'll get over it. 

We do get OTA broadcast TV; watched "*Ordinary Joe*" on Monday night (NBC, Monday at 10:00 PM). The premise follows Joe, who upon college graduation isn't sure which direction to take in life. He has three distinctly different interests (nursing, law enforcement, and being a rock star). The story follows Joe's life through each of them, each story told during one episode. Once Himself mentioned that the story lines are color-coded, it became even easier to figure out which path you were following. It was interesting enough, and not too bizarre, to keep watching.

When they first started to promote the show, I was conflicted. After all, we've watched "Bull" on CBS at that time since it started, and we're still enjoying it. However, it looks like CBS did us a favor and moved Bull to Thursday nights.

If you didn't see it but are now interested, the premiere episode will be shown again tonight on NBC at 8:00 PM eastern...or you can watch in on Peacock.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CG, I'm taping it tonight for Mom - was taping a special Monday night when it first came on.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Been binging on Hill Street Blues.

What a time machine.  Couldn't do that show today.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Goliath*

Binged season 4 of "Goliath" on Prime. Enjoyed it more than any other TV in recent memory. The first couple of episodes; not so much because of long "dream sequences," but that was forgiven and forgotten as the story progressed.

Season 4 could be enjoyed stand-alone but character development from previous seasons makes it even better.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Scenes From a Marriage*

I've watched suffered through the first four scenes, more commonly called episodes, of _Scenes From a Marriage_ on HBO. I'll watch the fifth and final roughly one-hour "scene" next week but if the pattern holds, I'll need four or five "intermissions" to get through it.

I admire the acting of Jessica Chastain and her male co-star, forgot his name, but wish I'd never started watching this one.


----------



## CharlieD

Started watching new season of Lucifer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I've signed up with BritBox, mostly for Mom-I know she's missing her PBS and BBC programs.
So I've been streaming Prime Suspect with Helen Mirren, love her!


----------



## skilletlicker

*Selena + Chef*

Nice show on HBO Max. Sweet young girl learning to cook. I'm catching up on the first two seasons. The third season releases tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieD

Just finished watching Second Season of "Why Women Kill". Where the first season was very clever and interesting. And simply very well done. The second season was way too long. Annoyingly starched for no good reason. Boring at the times. I had to fast forward many times. Basically ruined perfectly good show. They could have left it with one season and go in Fame, rather than making this nonsense and go Infamous.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally got around to watching Season 4 of "Mrs. Maisel" this week. All eight episodes. When we finished up, Himself said he wanted more - right now! I told him we have to wait until December or January for season five, which is the last one. Another series that knows it's better to go out on top rather than drag it out for the $$$.


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> Finally got around to watching Season 4 of “Mrs. Maisel” this week. All eight episodes. When we finished up, Himself said he wanted more - right now! I told him we have to wait until December or January for season five, which is the last one. Another series that knows it's better to go out on top rather than drag it out for the $$$.


 Was it really worth watching? DD and I started watching the first episode and it kind of dragged on. We never finished watching it.


 We've been watching the 2nd season of “Only murders in the building” on Hulu.


I wonder if/when the 3rd season of Jack Ryan will come out.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> Was it really worth watching? DD and I started watching the first episode and it kind of dragged on. We never finished watching it.


We absolutely love it. Give it another shot.


----------



## msmofet

GotGarlic said:


> We absolutely love it. Give it another shot.



Well we watched all of the other seasons. The first episode of this season was kind the same old same old as the last seasons. We’ll give it another shot. Now that DD doesn’t live here and she doesn’t have a tv I wait for her to watch with me.


----------



## Marlingardener

PBS offers _Midsomer Murders_, which we enjoy. The_ Great American Recipes_ also on PBS begins to grow on me. At first it was a clone of the British baking show but now there is more about ingredients and techniques that different home cooks use. We also like Penn and Teller's _Fool Us_ which features magicians from around the globe. My husband the engineer likes to figure out how many of the tricks are done, and I like being amazed!


----------



## msmofet

Marlingardener said:


> PBS offers _Midsomer Murders_, which we enjoy. The_ Great American Recipes_ also on PBS begins to grow on me. At first it was a clone of the British baking show but now there is more about ingredients and techniques that different home cooks use. We also like Penn and Teller's _Fool Us_ which features magicians from around the globe. My husband the engineer likes to figure out how many of the tricks are done, and I like being amazed!


 I watch the old episodes of _Midsomer Murders_ on Ovation occasionally. 



I hope PBS brings Father Brown back soon.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOVED Midsomers Murders!  Never got tired of them...  One of the few Series that didn't ruin themselves by running long.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

msmofet said:


> Was it really worth watching? DD and I started watching the first episode and it kind of dragged on. We never finished watching it...


We've really enjoyed it, but it did take a little getting used to. There is a lot of story line establishment that comes at you in the beginning. So many people to learn and how they connect to each other. The characters, especially Madge and Susie, talk so fast sometimes it's hard to take it all in. Himself's ears have a bit of a time keeping up with the dialog, but he gets the gist. Thankfully, we can back it up and listen again - or he just stops play and asks me what they said.  Having done theatre, I learn lines fast - and forget them even faster.  Like *GG* said, give it another try. If you make it through the first two or three episodes, you'll be hooked all the way through the current Season Four. Next year is the last for the series; they've already started on production.


----------



## Andy M.

Marlingardener said:


> PBS offers _Midsomer Murders_...




We watched the first episode on the ROKU Channel and enjoyed it. Thanks for the mention.


----------



## dragnlaw

You will see various errors in all sorts of places but I loved the series (midsomers) so much I couldn't have cared less - call it poetic license. LOL  still made for good stories.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm so excited!!! 
Just recently it was announced that Yellowstone - Season 5 will begin airing on November 13th on Peacock Premium.
This series is really good!
I don't think I'd let kids watch it though


----------

